# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #8



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.wimp.com/skatingmonkey/
This is so funny! lol


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I wonder when that little baby in England is going to be born. I'm sure a lot of us can relate to waiting past the due date. Waiting and waiting...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

The Royal Household has been very vague re due date. People are just speculating. The closest they have come to a date was "middle of July" which was surely a ruse.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - did you have time to look at any of the pattern links for your mushini yarn - curious if you liked any of them?


Internet keeps acting up. but have not found one yet I like with what I have seen. Did like a slanted scarf. Think i could make up my owen pattern for it. But we will see.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the watermelon CB. that is jus what one needs in the summer and love how you painted it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.wimp.com/skatingmonkey/
> This is so funny! lol


thanks CB - I'm going to send it on to a couple of friends that are big skating fans, they go to a lot of the competitions and follow the skaters. I think they'll get a big chuckle out of this one


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Internet keeps acting up. but have not found one yet I like with what I have seen. Did like a slanted scarf. Think i could make up my owen pattern for it. But we will see.


I'm sure you could make your own pattern once you decide what you want to do. Hope it's cooled off and you're having a good day


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

AW is PMing me again but I won't open it so she wasted her time!

Read Smoking & Obo for interesting fact about AW!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> AW is PMing me again but I won't open it so she wasted her time!
> 
> Read Smoking & Obo for interesting fact about AW!


What a stalker, why is she doing that to you?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Happy Happy Birthday Knit Crazy. And I hope you did something very crazy.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks I think it is another invitation to Fraud. It's part of a bandaid to repair ocare. We'll probably see more and more of these Fraud Stimuli Packages to cover-up the many aspects of ocare that are coming as "surprises" due to lack of thoughtfulness on the part of the leader. Gonna be a rough ride through big seas. Probably worse than any of us could have anticipated.



joeysomma said:


> For those with questions on the Navigators. I found this article today. Good bye privacy.
> 
> http://rare.us/story/move-over-nsa-here-comes-the-obamacare-big-brother-database/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday from me too Knit Crazy!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy did not know it was your birthday, but still hope you had a lovely day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Thanks I think it is another invitation to Fraud. It's part of a bandaid to repair ocare. We'll probably see more and more of these Fraud Stimuli Packages to cover-up the many aspects of ocare that are coming as "surprises" due to lack of thoughtfulness on the part of the leader. Gonna be a rough ride through big seas. Probably worse than any of us could have anticipated.


Wow. Obama is the absolute worst thing, disease, infestation, creep that has ever happened to this country.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Thanks I think it is another invitation to Fraud. It's part of a bandaid to repair ocare. We'll probably see more and more of these Fraud Stimuli Packages to cover-up the many aspects of ocare that are coming as "surprises" due to lack of thoughtfulness on the part of the leader. Gonna be a rough ride through big seas. Probably worse than any of us could have anticipated.


Wow. Obama is the absolute worst thing, disease, infestation, creep that has ever happened to this country.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy birthday Knit Crazy. . .and many more!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone get their rebate? Not me. My insurance is going up. I got the letter the other day. http://cnsnews.com/news/article/family-premiums-1975-obamacare-passed-obama-touts-100-rebates


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Wow. Obama is the absolute worst thing, disease, infestation, creep that has ever happened to this country.


Lukelucy
I just love it when you get so angry. It speaks volumes about your psyche.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

President Obama has a higher disapproval rating than acquitted Sanford, Fla., neighborhood watchman George Zimmerman, Rasmussen polls released this weekend show.

According to a Rasmussen poll released Friday, Zimmerman, who vaulted to national opprobrium after shooting 17-year-old Trayvon Martin to death during a confrontation on Feb. 26, 2011, has a disapproval rating of 48 percent.

Obama, according to a Rasmussen poll released Sunday, has a disapproval rating of 51 percent.http://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/07/21/obama-disapproval-ratings-higher-than-george-zimmermans-80090

So if you buy the liberal line, a man who disregarded instructions from a police dispatcher to stalk an unarmed black teenager solely because he was wearing a hoodie in the rain and ultimately shot the youth to death after provoking a confrontation draws a thumbs-down from a little under half the American public.

Meanwhile, a president whose scandal-ridden administrations economic record is one of failed crony capitalism (Solyndra, the auto bailouts) and a dismal recovery that never seems to be taking hold, whose signature domestic policy achievement of Obamacare is turning into a predictable nightmare and whose foreign policy record is one of almost unmitigated failure  Arab spring, Benghazi, Egypt  gets a frown from just more than half of that same publichttp://www.bizpacreview.com/2013/07/21/obama-disapproval-ratings-higher-than-george-zimmermans-80090


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> President Obama has a higher disapproval rating than acquitted Sanford, Fla., neighborhood watchman George Zimmerman, Rasmussen polls released this weekend show.
> 
> According to a Rasmussen poll released Friday, Zimmerman, who vaulted to national opprobrium after shooting 17-year-old Trayvon Martin to death during a confrontation on Feb. 26, 2011, has a disapproval rating of 48 percent.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the informative sites.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you for the informative sites.


You are welcome!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Knit Crazy - hope you had a great day


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I


joeysomma said:


> For those with questions on the Navigators. I found this article today. Good bye privacy.
> 
> http://rare.us/story/move-over-nsa-here-comes-the-obamacare-big-brother-database/


I know - it's dreadful. And I do mean we should all dread it - and do what we can to prevent it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Knit crazy did not know it was your birthday, but still hope you had a lovely day.


Same here, Knit Crazy! We love having you with us. Happy Birthday and many more!
Bonnie


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> President Obama has a higher disapproval rating than acquitted Sanford, Fla., neighborhood watchman George Zimmerman, Rasmussen polls released this weekend show.
> 
> According to a Rasmussen poll released Friday, Zimmerman, who vaulted to national opprobrium after shooting 17-year-old Trayvon Martin to death during a confrontation on Feb. 26, 2011, has a disapproval rating of 48 percent.
> 
> ...


Country Bumpkins,

Looks like the parasite, Huck, is here. 
Obama is going to look like the fool he is in short order with his Obamacare.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I
> 
> I know - it's dreadful. And I do mean we should all dread it - and do what we can to prevent it!


Bonbf,

Excellent question. What can we do. Perhaps it will become so evident that all people will finally wise up and reject it (and him, hopefully).


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Just thought you might enjoy the video of Detroit, the poster child for liberal policies.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Just thought you might enjoy the video of Detroit, the poster child for liberal policies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks CB it all coming out now isn't it.
I will give the left response.
You don't know what you are talking about. 
That is right wing trash.
Again you prove you are stupid..
get the can of raid out.
egnore
put nasty cartoon on.
your just stupid again.

What world do you live in not wanting to help the poor.
Obama care is wonderful.
again obama care is wonderful.
You will have to wait three more years till Hiliary is elected President.
ect ect.

Thought I would save those progressive some time and thought and respond for them.There is more but do not feel like using firty words and do like using wrong speeling as it adds interest to their lives.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Just thought you might enjoy the video of Detroit, the poster child for liberal policies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks CB it all coming out now isn't it.
> I will give the left response.
> You don't know what you are talking about.
> That is right wing trash.
> ...


Once again, you nailed it, Yarnie!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Once again, you nailed it, Yarnie!


Had to add a couple more Bon as thought about them after posting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Benghazi my new sign off. So when I post means I am leaving

So Benghazi till later.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Benghazi my new sign off. So when I post means I am leaving
> 
> So Benghazi till later.


Very good. We should NOT forget Benghazi. I'm happy to say there are congressman working on this every day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oophs forgot my really favorite one.

Your are Racist, you do know that don't you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Benghazi my new sign off. So when I post means I am leaving
> 
> So Benghazi till later.


Yes, this is good! You really have their number.

Freedom is gone until they come back on under another name--peace at last!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oophs forgot my really favorite one.
> 
> Your are Racist, you do know that don't you.


That is their favorite saying! Bonnie sent a note about a white child being shot to death by the blacks in his 73% black neighborhood.

Where is the impromptu news conference from OBO? He does not care as he only responds to blacks being killed!

Our newspaper said repeal of those 24 states who have stand your ground won't be repealed! Yea, good news!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> That is their favorite saying! Bonnie sent a note about a white child being shot to death by the blacks in his 73% black neighborhood.
> 
> Where is the impromptu news conference from OBO? He does not care as he only responds to blacks being killed!
> 
> Our newspaper said repeal of those 24 states who have stand your ground won't be repealed! Yea, good news!


Yes, it was a sweet little baby boy, Antonio West, 13 months old, in his stroller being walked by his mom in Brunswick, GA. Two teenagers tried to rob her, and one of them shot the baby right in the head. Unbelievable. No national publicity about that one, no phone call from obama. Just devastated and bewildered parents and friends. Sad, isn't it?

And for our liberal friends, he was a mixed race baby who looks white in his photo - mother white, father African-American. I mention that he looked white in the newspaper photo because I wonder if that might account for the lack of outrage. The president couldn't say, "That could have been me" and so couldn't relate? The "children" who committed the crime were African-American teenagers.

If you google the baby's name, Antonio West, you can read the newspaper article and get more information.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> thanks CB it all coming out now isn't it.
> I will give the left response.
> You don't know what you are talking about.
> That is right wing trash.
> ...


Thanks, Yarnlady. They are totally vile.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday Knit Crazy - hope you had a great day


Happy Birthday Knit Crazy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

There's just too much killing going on in this country - in this world. And for what?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.wimp.com/skatingmonkey/
> This is so funny! lol


This amazed me and cracked me up. Thanks!

BTW: Love your watermelon art. I did not know what I was looking at - so cool.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

CarolfromTX said:


> Just thought you might enjoy the video of Detroit, the poster child for liberal policies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Benghazi my new sign off. So when I post means I am leaving
> 
> So Benghazi till later.


LOve it!!!!! :XD:

Benghazi!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Very good. We should NOT forget Benghazi. I'm happy to say there are congressman working on this every day.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, it was a sweet little baby boy, Antonio West, 13 months old, in his stroller being walked by his mom in Brunswick, GA. Two teenagers tried to rob her, and one of them shot the baby right in the head. Unbelievable. No national publicity about that one, no phone call from obama. Just devastated and bewildered parents and friends. Sad, isn't it?
> 
> And for our liberal friends, he was a mixed race baby who looks white in his photo - mother white, father African-American. I mention that he looked white in the newspaper photo because I wonder if that might account for the lack of outrage. The president couldn't say, "That could have been me" and so couldn't relate? The "children" who committed the crime were African-American teenagers.
> 
> If you google the baby's name, Antonio West, you can read the newspaper article and get more information.


And meanwhile in handcuffs in Boston are two African-Americans, one male and one female, as each decided to file false claims to collect large cash settlements from the One Fund Boston monies raised to support those who were victims of the Boston bombings. Neither of these morons were near the bombings nor hurt by the bombings - just two sick people looking for a cash handout.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Birthday Knit Crazy!


 :thumbup: The same wish from me as well.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> LOve it!!!!! :XD:
> 
> Benghazi!


Benghazi! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oophs forgot my really favorite one.
> 
> Your are Racist, you do know that don't you.


Oh yeah mine too. I was just going to add it. Plus you are some kind of Christian . :roll: Not your Yarnie. Just adding to your list.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This happened last week here. I guess the black police was a racist that killed the black man.http://www.inquisitr.com/850605/trayvon-martin-protests-in-little-rock-target-police-shooting-of-black-man/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This happened last week here. I guess the black police was a racist that killed the black man.http://www.inquisitr.com/850605/trayvon-martin-protests-in-little-rock-target-police-shooting-of-black-man/


All this wailing about the killings of black people when they are aborting innocent black babies every day in huge numbers.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, it was a sweet little baby boy, Antonio West, 13 months old, in his stroller being walked by his mom in Brunswick, GA. Two teenagers tried to rob her, and one of them shot the baby right in the head. Unbelievable. No national publicity about that one, no phone call from obama. Just devastated and bewildered parents and friends. Sad, isn't it?
> 
> And for our liberal friends, he was a mixed race baby who looks white in his photo - mother white, father African-American. I mention that he looked white in the newspaper photo because I wonder if that might account for the lack of outrage. The president couldn't say, "That could have been me" and so couldn't relate? The "children" who committed the crime were African-American teenagers.
> 
> If you google the baby's name, Antonio West, you can read the newspaper article and get more information.


bonbf3
you may want to complain to your news source. We had lots of reporting about that on several stations.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> All this wailing about the killings of black people when they are aborting innocent black babies every day in huge numbers.


bonbf3
another one of your misstatements.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> All this wailing about the killings of black people when they are aborting innocent black babies every day in huge numbers.


Bonnie I found out yesterday that our church supports unwed pregnant teens. The lady over it came yesterday and spoke. I am thrilled to know that our church has been supporting the foundation for 17 years. She was not there to ask for money but for our prayers to minister to the girls. I am so excited knowing there is such a thing that I can support. The girls need all the love and support they can have. God love them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This happened last week here. I guess the black police was a racist that killed the black man.http://www.inquisitr.com/850605/trayvon-martin-protests-in-little-rock-target-police-shooting-of-black-man/


Thanks for the article--they take to the streets & think they can do whatever they want.

The non-blacks who join them are only seeking their 15 seconds of fame.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> All this wailing about the killings of black people when they are aborting innocent black babies every day in huge numbers.


Yes, they use abortions as birth control--such a shame.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, it was a sweet little baby boy, Antonio West, 13 months old, in his stroller being walked by his mom in Brunswick, GA. Two teenagers tried to rob her, and one of them shot the baby right in the head. Unbelievable. No national publicity about that one, no phone call from obama. Just devastated and bewildered parents and friends. Sad, isn't it?
> 
> And for our liberal friends, he was a mixed race baby who looks white in his photo - mother white, father African-American. I mention that he looked white in the newspaper photo because I wonder if that might account for the lack of outrage. The president couldn't say, "That could have been me" and so couldn't relate? The "children" who committed the crime were African-American teenagers.
> 
> If you google the baby's name, Antonio West, you can read the newspaper article and get more information.


Bonbf3

You live in Georgia don't you? How about you writing your local news services and district attorney and inquire as to the status of the case?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Bonbf3
> 
> You live in Georgia don't you? How about you writing your local news services and district attorney and inquire as to the status of the case?


How about you do. Stay in your own state, thread and business while you're at it as well. No one in this thread wants to hear from you.

Go visit in Looneyville where you fit in. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-185939-14.html#3642934


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: The same wish from me as well.


You must have been busy as I have missed your wisdom! We will finally have some peace as several lefties will be off KP a few days with their pretentious trip. I will search the city for the goings on as that is what they are doing to make us think they have attended some of the goings on in Minneapolis. Do they really think we are that crazy?

I am not corresponding with any of them as they pretend to be nice then make fun of anything I say so don't need them in my life.

Freedom is gone for now but will return under another name.

Susan2000 has not posted so wonder if she has been kicked off as Huck came on about the time she no longer posted.

Oh, the tangled web they do spin!

Life is sweet!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How about you do. Stay in your own state, thread and business while you're at it as well. No one in this thread wants to hear from you.
> 
> Go visit in Looneyville where you fit in.


Peace won't do anything as she is black & the child is white so it is back to the old adage of not my race so not my problem!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, sweet ladies, I must get off the soap box to attend to household chores.

Benghazi!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Peace won't do anything as she is black & the child is white so it is back to the old adage of not my race so not my problem!


When did I declare my race to you or anyone on KP?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There's just too much killing going on in this country - in this world. And for what?


More often than not it's because the offender wants what the other person has. Greed and selfishness, pure and simple. obama hasn't made any of it any better. He's made it worse.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You must have been busy as I have missed your wisdom! We will finally have some peace as several lefties will be off KP a few days with their pretentious trip. I will search the city for the goings on as that is what they are doing to make us think they have attended some of the goings on in Minneapolis. Do they really think we are that crazy?


Hi Janeway. Yes, I've been incredibly busy around our home. Feeling it in my muscles today; but I like that. Good hearing from you again. Don't vacation in MN while the Loons are there! Benghazi!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> you may want to complain to your news source. We had lots of reporting about that on several stations.


Did you organize rallies? Did you urge the president to respond? No - because not everyone operates that way. And also, not everyone cares.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> another one of your misstatements.


There was nothing inaccurate regarding Bonnie's statement.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Janeway. Yes, I've been incredibly busy around our home. Feeling it in my muscles today; but I like that. Good hearing from you again. Don't vacation in MN while the Loons are there! Benghazi!


Well, I have to live here. The libs own this state and the tax rates show what they are doing to it. It's sickening.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> There was nothing inaccurate regarding Bonnie's statement.


Thanks, Thumper.

Huck,
My statements:

1. Not everyone operates that way. True. (Unless you actually did organize rallies for Antonio West. ?)

2. Not everyone cares. True.

The other sentences were questions.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like someone changed their mind about self defense . http://tpo.net/anti_gun_senator/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Looks like someone changed their mind about self defense . http://tpo.net/anti_gun_senator/


Isn't he special? A Liberal and Democrat, with a life time voting record in Congress of being anti-gun.

YET, he owns a gun and used it in self-defense. Wonder if this Lib and Dem recently spoke out against the 'stand your ground' legislation?

Nothing to see here, just another hypocritical Dem/Lib.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Isn't he special? A Liberal and Democrat, with a life time voting record in Congress of being anti-gun.
> 
> YET, he owns a gun and used it in self-dense. Wonder if this Lib and Dem recently spoke out against the 'stand your ground' legislation?
> 
> Nothing to see here, just another hypocritical Dem/Lib.


Yep!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Isn't he special? A Liberal and Democrat, with a life time voting record in Congress of being anti-gun.
> 
> YET, he owns a gun and used it in self-defense. Wonder if this Lib and Dem recently spoke out against the 'stand your ground' legislation?
> 
> Nothing to see here, just another hypocritical Dem/Lib.


Maybe he should have a tee shirt that says: lock and load


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> For those with questions on the Navigators. I found this article today. Good bye privacy.
> 
> http://rare.us/story/move-over-nsa-here-comes-the-obamacare-big-brother-database/


Why do I keep thinking that these "navigators" are nothing more than the already used Acorn group that registered voters in 2008 and 2010? They will not have the necessary education and training required to explain Obamacare to anyone. I wouldn't trust them with any private information. This is a catastrophe waiting to happen.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> When did I declare my race to you or anyone on KP?


Memory loss at such a young age? Bless your heart.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm getting caught up with the recent news.

Sounds like Obama and the WH are now directly linked to the abuse against targeting conservative groups by the IRS.

Cannot say I'm surprised. Can say I'm delighted in the direct link being exposed!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

CarolfromTX said:


> Just thought you might enjoy the video of Detroit, the poster child for liberal policies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Looks like someone changed their mind about self defense . http://tpo.net/anti_gun_senator/


Sort of like no atheists in foxholes?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Isn't he special? A Liberal and Democrat, with a life time voting record in Congress of being anti-gun.
> 
> YET, he owns a gun and used it in self-defense. Wonder if this Lib and Dem recently spoke out against the 'stand your ground' legislation?
> 
> Nothing to see here, just another hypocritical Dem/Lib.


It just ticks me off. He doesn't want anybody ELSE to have a gun. But - he wants everybody but himself and his cronies in Congress to have Obamacare.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Maybe he should have a tee shirt that says: lock and load


Or one that says, "Shut mah may-owth!"

(I can say that since I'm in Georgia, y'all.)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sort of like no atheists in foxholes?


YES! :roll:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm getting caught up with the recent news.
> 
> Sounds like Obama and the WH are now directly linked to the abuse against targeting conservative groups by the IRS.
> 
> Cannot say I'm surprised. Can say I'm delighted in the direct link being exposed!


Me, too. I hope the get him.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Me, too. I hope the get him.


Hey George Zimmerman rescued a car crash victim last week. Wonder if he looked in the window of the upside down car to see what race the victim was before helping?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hey George Zimmerman rescued a car crash victim last week. Wonder if he looked in the window of the upside down car to see what race the victim was before helping?


 :XD:


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is another link to some interesting facts about Detroit and how bloated government for the last 50 years ruined it. Be sure to watch the video. Oh - I have not noticed any of the progs commenting on Detroit. Pretty hard to find a Republican scapegoat for it, I guess, and they can hardly call the mayor a racist, either.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/07/22/detroit-how-did-one-of-americas-great-cities-crash/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey George Zimmerman rescued a car crash victim last week. Wonder if he looked in the window of the upside down car to see what race the victim was before helping?


If they were white, it doesn't count. In fact, it counts against him because we can always ask: "Would he have done that if they weren't white?"

And now for real: Good job, Mr. Zimmerman and Bodyguard.

Yes, bodyguard. He has a bodyguard with him now, and he also has to wear a bulletproof vest. That right here, in the United States of America. I think Liberty's torch is slipping.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey George Zimmerman rescued a car crash victim last week. Wonder if he looked in the window of the upside down car to see what race the victim was before helping?


Well, we do know that, according to the LOLL (liars on the liberal left) he does racially profile.

Not!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm on a roll now. Just heard that obama has decided - again - that NOW he's going to work on the economy!

Well, not exactly now. Next week.

Yes, next week the president will give a speech! About the economy. They say not to worry - he won't discuss programs or plans. I guess he's going to lead a cheer.

I heard he's going to end the speech by singing in his lovely and adored voice, 
the old '50s tune, "Get a Job."

Remember that one? 
"Get a job.
Nah nah nah nah
Nah-nah nah nah nah nah..."

Get your pompoms ready!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Oh - I have not noticed any of the progs commenting on Detroit. Pretty hard to find a Republican scapegoat for it, I guess, and they can hardly call the mayor a racist, either.


Give them time. They're still in the process of circling the wagons.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm on a roll now. Just heard that obama has decided - again - that NOW he's going to work on the economy!
> 
> Well, now exactly now. Next week.
> 
> ...


Bonbf,

When they say, "Not to worry", that is the time to worry and start to sweat. Obama is a liar. This country is sliding, sliding down.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

News? Part-time jobs are being created faster than full-time jobs. WHAT? 

Yes. But Obama says, "What, me worry?" It's all part of the plan. Part-time workers won't have benefits. When they need insurance, they'll have to get it from....................you guessed it................the government.

It's all part of the scheme to get EVERYONE (except the president and congress and their families who really need something better) on Obamacare. Otherwise, who will pay for those who can't afford it? That's how it works - and it's working.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bonbf,
> 
> When they say, "Not to worry", that is the time to worry and start to sweat. Obama is a liar. This country is sliding, sliding down.


You are so right.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Give them time. They're still in the process of circling the wagons.


Detroit is a classic example of how liberalism does not work. 60 years ago it was the golden city. Now it is a cesspool. Shame on the Dems and unions for allowing this great city to die


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree, Lovethelake.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Most of the news coverage of the Detroit debacle never, ever addresses the fact that the Motor City has been in Democrat and Union hands since the early 60's. It never mentions the billions of dollars poured into social programs meant to improve the lives of the down-trodden that the libs pretend to want to help. The liberal media overlooks the root cause (liberalism gone amok)and just says "tsk. tsk." This is where Obama wants to lead this country.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm on a roll now. Just heard that obama has decided - again - that NOW he's going to work on the economy!
> 
> Well, not exactly now. Next week.
> 
> ...


good one your on a role lady. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want someone to tell me when you have 76 stitches and you are to bind off 6 but first you add 10 as per instructions you end up with 10 stitches and and ore suppose to have only 70 again. It does not work that way, when you have 10 more yarn overs. I read the instruction twice. I am going to bind off 10.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Benghazi


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want someone to tell me when you have 76 stitches and you are to bind off 6 but first you add 10 as per instructions you end up with 10 stitches and and ore suppose to have only 70 again. It does not work that way, when you have 10 more yarn overs. I read the instruction twice. I am going to bind off 10.


What pattern are you using? I would like to read the whole pattern before chiming in. Some of those little buggers say something in an odd place and you are to remember it 100 rows later


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Give them time. They're still in the process of circling the wagons.


The fate of Detroit was brought up a while ago and one of the lefties said it wasn't the Democrats fault Detroit was in the position it is in. Detroit has been in the Dems hand since the 60's, so whose fault would it be?

Wasn't the last Mayor of Detroit just convicted of embezzling? Anyway, he is now serving prison time. Their "leaders" rival Chicago's and Illinois Dem. "leaders".


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You are so right.


Obama has the need to give a speech because he knows the economy is in big time trouble. He is trying to stamp out problems that would accuse him of being a bad president.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama has the need to give a speech because he knows the economy is in big time trouble. He is trying to stamp out problems that would accuse him of being a bad president.


Hey lucy, check your calendar. He always gives a "big" economic speech at the end of July, then goes to 'the Vineyard' for a month.

He also announced how corporations were being let out of obamacare for a year, while flying home from his Africa vacation. Heard anymore about that???????

Conclusion: When Obama goes on a vacation we get a fake economy speech.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Here we go - the original "Get a Job" with photos from "American Graffiti."

The third picture is Opie and me! (I might tell a lie sometimes.)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm on a roll now. Just heard that obama has decided - again - that NOW he's going to work on the economy!
> 
> Well, not exactly now. Next week.
> 
> ...


 A plan or a program? One cannot discuss something that does not exist and has never existed. Obama does not want the economy to improve, that much is obvious. He wants to keep people on welfare, unemployment and food stamps. Pelosi agrees with this "plan". Didn't she say something like these programs are good for the economy because they put money into it?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> If they were white, it doesn't count. In fact, it counts against him because we can always ask: "Would he have done that if they weren't white?"
> 
> And now for real: Good job, Mr. Zimmerman and Bodyguard.
> 
> Yes, bodyguard. He has a bodyguard with him now, and he also has to wear a bulletproof vest. That right here, in the United States of America. I think Liberty's torch is slipping.


http://tinyurl.com/m9jqeyl Here is Brad Thor in a Chicago interview talking about why Zimmerman is not a racist, but most Libs cannot understand that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want someone to tell me when you have 76 stitches and you are to bind off 6 but first you add 10 as per instructions you end up with 10 stitches and and ore suppose to have only 70 again. It does not work that way, when you have 10 more yarn overs. I read the instruction twice. I am going to bind off 10.


You have 76.
Add 10 = 86
Bind off 6 = 80.

Is that right? I couldn't do what you're doing so I'm not sure.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What pattern are you using? I would like to read the whole pattern before chiming in. Some of those little buggers say something in an odd place and you are to remember it 100 rows later


I think yarnlady is off to make another attempt. She posted her new sign-off: Benghazi.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey lucy, check your calendar. He always gives a "big" economic speech at the end of July, then goes to 'the Vineyard' for a month.
> 
> He also announced how corporations were being let out of obamacare for a year, while flying home from his Africa vacation. Heard anymore about that???????
> 
> Conclusion: When Obama goes on a vacation we get a fake economy speech.


He has to fake it. Obviously he doesn't know squat about the economy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> A plan or a program? One cannot discuss something that does not exist and has never existed. Obama does not want the economy to improve, that much is obvious. He wants to keep people on welfare, unemployment and food stamps. Pelosi agrees with this "plan". Didn't she say something like these programs are good for the economy because they put money into it?


You're right. I believe there must be a master plan to turn this country into a socialist economy. There's no other explanation. Well - maybe into a totalitarian state - that's a possiblity too horrible to imagine. We see them trying to get control in so many ways. Threatening.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> http://tinyurl.com/m9jqeyl Here is Brad Thor in a Chicago interview talking about why Zimmerman is not a racist, but most Libs cannot understand that.


They refuse to accept it. It doesn't fit into their "world-view."


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey lucy, check your calendar. He always gives a "big" economic speech at the end of July, then goes to 'the Vineyard' for a month.
> 
> He also announced how corporations were being let out of obamacare for a year, while flying home from his Africa vacation. Heard anymore about that???????
> 
> Conclusion: When Obama goes on a vacation we get a fake economy speech.


He is disgusting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

you cast on 86 stitches one inch stockinette stitches. you now do two rows of garter stitches dec. evenly 8 stitches on last row. you now have 78 stitches got that part right.
Lace pattern knit two rows, purl one row. next row k2 tog. and one yarn over after each knit two tog..
purl one row knit two rows on last row cast off 8 sts. evenly. 
Now you start lace leaf pattern ever 4th row you make 1 sts by markers.
Stitch markers are place at 4 sts. 14 sts until last which is only 10 sitches. 

My problem starts at the cast off 8 sts. I have 10 sts. instead of 8 and do not come out with 70 when casting off I have 2 extra stitches. I have done this twice. This is going to be like the vest I can tell it is happening again.

It's a lace hat, pattern by drops


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Benghazi


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hey lucy, check your calendar. He always gives a "big" economic speech at the end of July, then goes to 'the Vineyard' for a month.
> 
> He also announced how corporations were being let out of obamacare for a year, while flying home from his Africa vacation. Heard anymore about that???????
> 
> Conclusion: When Obama goes on a vacation we get a fake economy speech.


lovethelake
go take a vacation, you need a rest. You are on hate overload.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The host on MSNBC, Melissa Harris Perry (I think that's her name) Is spinning Detroit's bankruptcy saying the reason Detroit is in this condition is because of small government. She said that if the Republicans get their way with small government, the country will soon look like Detroit. It's mind boggling how newscasters base their views on twisted facts.


soloweygirl
she is no newscaster, she is a Professor at a leading University plus many other admirable things. Eat your Heart out that a black Woman achieved all of that, whereas.............................you fill in the rest.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> http://tinyurl.com/m9jqeyl Here is Brad Thor in a Chicago interview talking about why Zimmerman is not a racist, but most Libs cannot understand that.


KPG
I know you see yourself as not racist either.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> He has to fake it. Obviously he doesn't know squat about the economy.


bonbf3
but you do? Interesting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> go take a vacation, you need a rest. You are on hate overload.


Hey, LTL, I thought Huck/Ingreid was on vacation in Europe? Also, the Libs/Progs who are to meet up with her in MN have no control over her allowing her to post in the very group Cheeky demanded the Libs/Progs would not if we didn't post in L.O.L.L. (dba Looneyville). What's up with her?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> but you do? Interesting.


No, I don't. I've always found business and economics to be very boring subjects, even though my father was a professional photographer with his own business. I prefer natural science.

However, I would expect the president to have at least a working understanding of economics in order to run the country properly.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> I know you see yourself as not racist either.


Well, thank you, Ingried, I do and am! Thanks for noticing.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> go take a vacation, you need a rest. You are on hate overload.


Might it not occur to you that it could be disgust or frustration? After all, we, the _tax_ paying Americans are the ones on the hook to fund his failed policies.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> No, I don't. I've always found business and economics to be very boring subjects, even though my father was a professional photographer with his own business. I prefer natural science.
> 
> However, I would expect the president to have at least a working understanding of economics in order to run the country properly.


High hopes .... Obama has failed miserably.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Did you organize rallies? Did you urge the president to respond? No - because not everyone operates that way. And also, not everyone cares.


No, she did not because she does not care about anyone being killed except blacks
,


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you cast on 86 stitches one inch stockinette stitches. you now do two rows of garter stitches dec. evenly 8 stitches on last row. you now have 78 stitches got that part right.
> 
> Lace pattern knit two rows, purl one row.
> 
> ...


Put my thoughts inside your post


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

PS: Benghazi

That is a good one


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> If they were white, it doesn't count. In fact, it counts against him because we can always ask: "Would he have done that if they weren't white?"
> 
> And now for real: Good job, Mr. Zimmerman and Bodyguard.
> 
> Yes, bodyguard. He has a bodyguard with him now, and he also has to wear a bulletproof vest. That right here, in the United States of America. I think Liberty's torch is slipping.


Yes, some nut will try to kill him as they won't ever accept the jury's decision. Wasn't one of the jurors a black lady who could have held out if she thought he was "guilty" for a hung jury? She voted "not guilty" along with the other 5 jurors.

Give me a break! Our large city hired a superintendent of the county schools who was black his contract was for 8 years, but he resigned after 2 1/2 years but that county still had to pay him 1.4 million as he resigned to take another job! I'm tired of those people thinking they can do anything they want because they have a black nut in the WH.

Obo's rating is down to 41%.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Benghazi!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> PS: Benghazi
> 
> That is a good one


going to add a word before it.

Remember Benghazi.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It's a boy 8lbs. Yeah Kate and Willaim. Love it just love it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

remember Benghazi


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Solowegirl know this man? He is great! From Tulsa Ok.http://www.ijreview.com/2013/06/56922-gop-reps-epic-1-minute-beatdown-of-barack-obama-on-house-floor/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Obo's rating is down to 41%.


It'll continue to drop. Yet I don't care, he cannot be elected again, Thank God!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solowegirl know this man? He is great! From Tulsa Ok.http://www.ijreview.com/2013/06/56922-gop-reps-epic-1-minute-beatdown-of-barack-obama-on-house-floor/


I've not heard of him before. I believe I'm in love!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've not heard of him before. I believe I'm in love!


I had not either. It's he smart!?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had not either. It's he smart!?


He says it all.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, LTL, I thought Huck/Ingreid was on vacation in Europe? Also, the Libs/Progs who are to meet up with her in MN have no control over her allowing her to post in the very group Cheeky demanded the Libs/Progs would not if we didn't post in L.O.L.L. (dba Looneyville). What's up with her?


Hard to understand the clueless. Just pray for him/her/whatever


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=sunscreen+gallon&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=7291047339&hvpos=1t5&hvexid=&hvnetw=s&hvrand=13633720761481738784&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_3h9wm43jz2_b

might come in handy


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=sunscreen+gallon&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=7291047339&hvpos=1t5&hvexid=&hvnetw=s&hvrand=13633720761481738784&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_3h9wm43jz2_b
> 
> might come in handy


Yes here too. Hot, hot


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> It's a boy 8lbs. Yeah Kate and Willaim. Love it just love it.


TYL
keep looking dear.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hard to understand the clueless. Just pray for him/her/whatever


He/she's helpless.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

On the five tonight stand your ground law, a stronger one was pass in the state of ILL. Guess whose name was on it and voted yes????

And the orginal paper it was on was showen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joeys saw bad storms heading your way, stay safe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solowegirl know this man? He is great! From Tulsa Ok.http://www.ijreview.com/2013/06/56922-gop-reps-epic-1-minute-beatdown-of-barack-obama-on-house-floor/


That says it all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon how offal for that poor mother to see her baby killed by a couple of punks. I hope they caught them and they are put away for life. But if in their teens some states only allow them to be sentence until they reach 18 years of age.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Remember Benghazi
God Bless


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, some nut will try to kill him as they won't ever accept the jury's decision. Wasn't one of the jurors a black lady who could have held out if she thought he was "guilty" for a hung jury? She voted "not guilty" along with the other 5 jurors.
> 
> Give me a break! Our large city hired a superintendent of the county schools who was black his contract was for 8 years, but he resigned after 2 1/2 years but that county still had to pay him 1.4 million as he resigned to take another job! I'm tired of those people thinking they can do anything they want because they have a black nut in the WH.
> 
> Obo's rating is down to 41%.


Janeway

Oh "those people" sure are getting to you, aren't they? Get used to people of many colors, they will be your heirs (relatives).


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon how offal for that poor mother to see her baby killed by a couple of punks. I hope they caught them and they are put away for life. But if in their teens some states only allow them to be sentence until they reach 18 years of age.


theyarnlady
your information as always needs checking. Can't you get anything straight?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

how I have been feeling with the temps today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

this says it all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Remember Benghazi
God Bless.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Rather then trying to fix a problem, he gives a speech.
> 
> All words, little action!


joeysomma
fabulous core President Obama's speech had. Now go and be proud of your Faux friends like Hannity. What a jewel you have in him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> how I have been feeling with the temps today.


I love that bunny! Is that the bunny that eats your flowers?! :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Commentary.

My confession:
I don't like getting pushed around for being a Je...w, and I don't think Christians like getting pushed around for being Christians. 

I think people who believe in God are sick and tired of getting pushed around, period.

I have no idea where the concept came from, that America is an explicitly atheist country. I can't find it in the Constitution and I don't like it being shoved down my throat. 

Or maybe I can put it another way: where did the idea come from that we should worship celebrities and we aren't allowed to worship God as we understand Him? 

I guess that's a sign that I'm getting old, too. But there are a lot of us who are wondering where these celebrities came from and where the America we knew went to. 

In light of the many jokes we send to one another for a laugh, this is a little different: This is not intended to be a joke; it's not funny, it's intended to get you thinking.

In light of recent events - terrorists attacks, school shootings, etc. I think it started when Madeleine Murray O'Hare (she was murdered, her body found a few years ago) complained she didn't want prayer in our schools, and we said OK.

Then someone said you better not read the Bible in school.

The Bible says thou shalt not kill; thou shalt not steal, and love your neighbour as yourself. And we said OK.

Then Dr. Benjamin Spock said we shouldn't spank our children when they misbehave, because their little personalities would be warped and we might damage their self-esteem (Dr. Spock's son committed suicide). We said an expert should know what he's talking about. And we said okay.

Now we're asking ourselves why our children have no conscience, why they don't know right from wrong, and why it doesn't bother them to kill strangers, their classmates, and themselves.

Probably, if we think about it long and hard enough, we can figure it out. I think it has a great deal to do with, 'WE REAP WHAT WE SOW.' 

Funny how simple it is for people to trash God and then wonder why the world's going to hell. Funny how we believe what the newspapers say, but question what the Bible says. 

Funny how you can send 'jokes' through e-mail and they spread like wildfire, but when you start sending messages regarding the Lord, people think twice about sharing. 

Funny how lewd, crude, vulgar and obscene articles pass freely through cyberspace, but public discussion of God is suppressed in the school and workplace. 

Are you laughing yet? 

Funny how when you forward this message, you will not send it to many on your address list because you're not sure what they believe, or what they will think of you for sending it. 

Funny how we can be more worried about what other people think of us than what God thinks of us. 

Pass it on if you think it has merit. 

If not, then just discard it. No one will know you did. But, if you discard this thought process, don't sit back and complain about what bad shape the world is in. 

My Best Regards, Honestly and Respectfully, 

Ben Stein


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Rather then trying to fix a problem, he gives a speech.
> 
> All words, little action!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> fabulous core President Obama's speech had. Now go and be proud of your Faux friends like Hannity. What a jewel you have in him.


So, you think we should align ourselves with a loser like obama as you have? I'd rather have a jewel in my cap than a thorn in my side any day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> how I have been feeling with the temps today.


what a cute furball


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country B: I agree with you and Ben. Why didn't Obama speak to the Nation and particularly the Black community about focusing on the family unit. Why does the President only come to the microphone when he can introduce race into the story where it does not exist, while he ignores the reality of a multiple of problems in the black communities, schools, unemployment rate and family units?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> 
> Oh "those people" sure are getting to you, aren't they? Get used to people of many colors, they will be your heirs (relatives).


No, they nor you are getting to me you are the one who cannot handle the truth that a colored lady (one of your own) voted Zimmerman Not Guilty. Accept it my dear!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Commentary.
> 
> My confession:
> I don't like getting pushed around for being a Je...w, and I don't think Christians like getting pushed around for being Christians.
> ...


 :thumbup: thanks CB


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Country B: I agree with you and Ben. Why didn't Obama speak to the Nation and particularly the Black community about focusing on the family unit. Why does the President only come to the microphone when he can introduce race into the story where it does not exist, while he ignores the reality of a multiple of problems in the black communities, schools, unemployment rate and family units?


great message in the cartoon, I can think of a few parents that should take it to heart


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> your information as always needs checking. Can't you get anything straight?


Don't you know anything except how to pick, pick, get a life as your information is far out in space. Yarnie is a first class lady but you. . . Well:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> He has to fake it. Obviously he doesn't know squat about the economy.


He just likes to give speeches. Actual leadership is not his forte.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarnie, love your furry bunny as it looks as if it is the one who eats your flowers!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Don't you know anything except how to pick, pick, get a life as your information is far out in space. Yarnie is a first class lady but you. . . Well:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Janeway, she is unable to say anything of substance, so she posts worthless statements with no meaning. We all need to treat her posts with a complete blackout. (me included)


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Don't you know anything except how to pick, pick, get a life as your information is far out in space. Yarnie is a first class lady but you. . . Well:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Jane, Huck gets her news from Liberal blogs, not true news sources, and she skips the inconvenient news that doesn't fit her bias.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It's a boy 8lbs. Yeah Kate and Willaim. Love it just love it.


Wonderful news - a bouncing baby boy! What a happy time for them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It'll continue to drop. Yet I don't care, he cannot be elected again, Thank God!


I'll second that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> On the five tonight stand your ground law, a stronger one was pass in the state of ILL. Guess whose name was on it and voted yes????
> 
> And the orginal paper it was on was showen.


I saw that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon how offal for that poor mother to see her baby killed by a couple of punks. I hope they caught them and they are put away for life. But if in their teens some states only allow them to be sentence until they reach 18 years of age.


It was terrible. They hope to have the trial before the end of the year. The mother and aunt of the suspect were also jailed for lying to the police.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> how I have been feeling with the temps today.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> this says it all.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this article on CNN. It states they will be in adult court.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/03/23/us/georgia-baby-killed


Thanks, joeysomma.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks CB for the article.

Yes, OBO likes to bring race into his speeches.

Thumper, you are too, funny!

Rest of ladies on the "Right" hello!

Remember Benghazi!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Jane, Huck gets her news from Liberal blogs, not true news sources, and she skips the inconvenient news that doesn't fit her bias.


Very true!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

That's all for me tonight. I'll follow Yarnie's lead:

Please remember Benghazi, where Christopher Stevens, Sean Smith, Glen Doherty, and Tyrone Woods fought to the death - with no help from our government. In fact, help requested; help denied. We must have answers.

Good night, all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Remember Benghazi!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Country B: I agree with you and Ben. Why didn't Obama speak to the Nation and particularly the Black community about focusing on the family unit. Why does the President only come to the microphone when he can introduce race into the story where it does not exist, while he ignores the reality of a multiple of problems in the black communities, schools, unemployment rate and family units?


KPG
how many jobs have the Republicans provided in the last decade? They are sitting on their xxx xxxxx , getting paid for doing nothing and it is my dime they are stealing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Remember Benghazi!


KPG
we remember well Issa's life story which he wants to cover up by looking for dirt of others where there is none.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You're right. I believe there must be a master plan to turn this country into a socialist economy. There's no other explanation. Well - maybe into a totalitarian state - that's a possiblity too horrible to imagine. We see them trying to get control in so many ways. Threatening.


That's what Glenn Beck said was happening 3-4 years ago. George Soros is behind it. The progressive movement is facilitating it. The subversion of all institutions in America is underway - educational system, legal system, political system, military, healthcare system, and religious values.

How can we take it back? Home schooling, vote conservative, attend church regularly, stockpile food, get as healthy as you can now, uphold moral stances and teach it in your family. Get ready for when society breaks down by having protection (guns and ammo), develop a plan for emergencies because it's coming.

Save as much as you can and make sure it is accessible. Obama instituted the legal right to check your bank records, including lockboxes, and can find a way to take anything the government chooses to challenge. A home safe is a good idea, but don't put everything in one location. Learn to use cash rather than charges when you can. Make financial transactions as invisible as possible. nothing on the Internet or your cell phone is private any longer.

Remember the Bible prediction that in the end times we will have to accept the sign of Satan, 666, and it will be needed to buy or sell everything. It will be imprinted on us. Watch for government requirements to use numerical codes for transacting business.

Finally, after all the preparation you can do, relax and live life happily if you are a Christian because He is our salvation. He will help us.

Glenn also said we would see more and more Muslim unrest and movement toward a Caliphate. The pressure to institute Sharia law in our courts is growing. If the liberals want to find a real female war in America, that's it. Contraception and abortion would be declared illegal, gay and lesbian rights would be eliminated along with the gay/lesbian population and all women would be kept in harems wearing burkas when we go outside.

Personally, I think we should wall off Muslims in the Mideast who expound radical ideas. Remove the ones in this country and let them kill each other off. Those who are peaceful and nonviolent should be allowed to stay, but no Caliphate. The chance of my plan being used is not likely, especially with a Muslim in the White House.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> That's what Glenn Beck said was happening 3-4 years ago. George Soros is behind it. The progressive movement is facilitating it. The subversion of all institutions in America is underway - educational system, legal system, political system, military, healthcare system, and religious values.
> 
> How can we take it back? Home schooling, vote conservative, attend church regularly, stockpile food, get as healthy as you can now, uphold moral stances and teach it in your family. Get ready for when society breaks down by having protection (guns and ammo), develop a plan for emergencies because it's coming.
> 
> ...


Knit crazy
entering the Twilight Zone? Hope you are buying Gold from Glenn. Got to help him out. Hilarious.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> we remember well Issa's life story which he wants to cover up by looking for dirt of others where there is none.


Please remember Benghazi, where Christopher Stevens, Sean Smith, Glen Doherty, and Tyrone Woods fought to the death - with no help from our government. In fact, help requested; help denied. We must have answers.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please remember Benghazi, where Christopher Stevens, Sean Smith, Glen Doherty, and Tyrone Woods fought to the death - with no help from our government. In fact, help requested; help denied. We must have answers.


Definitely CB. Remember Benghazi.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Definitely CB. Remember Benghazi.


Yes !


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies of the right, with coffee in hand, big girl panties pulled up, sparkle in my eye & a smile on my face, the lord in my heart. . .yep I'd say I'm ready for the day. . . Bring it on!!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> your information as always needs checking. Can't you get anything straight?


Huck, I found your large rattlesnake as he must have come from your bad home as he is very bitty, so please pick him up immediately!!!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please remember Benghazi, where Christopher Stevens, Sean Smith, Glen Doherty, and Tyrone Woods fought to the death - with no help from our government. In fact, help requested; help denied. We must have answers.


obama and those who back this loser will do everything to hide the truth from us and to create smoke screens to hide their lies. Do I think obama is behind what is happening in the most scandal riddled and crooked administration we have experienced experienced in our lifetime, no. He doesn't have the brains but he does know who he needs to report to. Many people are waking up to what is happening. The little man belongs in prison for the rest of his life. And don't think for a minute her evilness is innocent either. She knows what is going on and is enjoying the perks to the max and is costing us millions. She belongs in jail right along with him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That's what Glenn Beck said was happening 3-4 years ago. George Soros is behind it. The progressive movement is facilitating it. The subversion of all institutions in America is underway - educational system, legal system, political system, military, healthcare system, and religious values.
> 
> How can we take it back? Home schooling, vote conservative, attend church regularly, stockpile food, get as healthy as you can now, uphold moral stances and teach it in your family. Get ready for when society breaks down by having protection (guns and ammo), develop a plan for emergencies because it's coming.
> 
> ...


I think your plan is practical and sound. I'm shocked at how much of what Glenn Beck said has come to pass - including rioting in the streets and the attempts by the admin to foment unrest and pit us against one another. He was right, right, right. It sounded so impossible, but he backed it up. And sure enough, here we are.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies of the right, with coffee in hand, big girl panties pulled up, sparkle in my eye & a smile on my face, the lord in my heart. . .yep I'd say I'm ready for the day. . . Bring it on!!!!


Good Morning Jane - love your attitude. I'm getting ready to do some housework that I usually keep up but sometimes ignore. I'm going to think about your words to keep the smile on my face as I work! :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> obama and those who back this loser will do everything to hide the truth from us and to create smoke screens to hide their lies. Do I think obama is behind what is happening in the most scandal riddled and crooked administration we have experienced experienced in our lifetime, no. He doesn't have the brains but he does know who he needs to report to. Many people are waking up to what is happening. The little man belongs in prison for the rest of his life. And don't think for a minute her evilness is innocent either. She knows what is going on and is enjoying the perks to the max and is costing us millions. She belongs in jail right along with him.


Does this mean you didn't vote for Obama either time? :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please remember Benghazi, where Christopher Stevens, Sean Smith, Glen Doherty, and Tyrone Woods fought to the death - with no help from our government. In fact, help requested; help denied. We must have answers.


The coverup is hiding the dirt. The truth is beginning to come out now. 
In fact, today Special Ops will be having their own rally in D.C. demanding the truth about Benghazi. Can you believe it? Special Ops - some of the smartest, strongest, bravest, most hard-working, and steadiest people in our country - that means a whole lot. This is a black eye for the admin even before the truth comes out. Deception is in direct opposition to the integrity our country used to have.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies of the right, with coffee in hand, big girl panties pulled up, sparkle in my eye & a smile on my face, the lord in my heart. . .yep I'd say I'm ready for the day. . . Bring it on!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> The coverup is hiding the dirt. The truth is beginning to come out now.
> In fact, today Special Ops will be having their own rally in D.C. demanding the truth about Benghazi. Can you believe it? Special Ops - some of the smartest, strongest, bravest, most hard-working, and steadiest people in our country - that means a whole lot. This is a black eye for the admin even before the truth comes out. Deception is in direct opposition to the integrity our country used to have.


How true Bonnie. When the best and brightest of our servicemen need to 'out' the Commander-in-Chief, America is in a painful place.

Heros don't wear capes, they wear dog tags.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Morning Jane - love your attitude. I'm getting ready to do some housework that I usually keep up but sometimes ignore. I'm going to think about your words to keep the smile on my face as I work! :-D


Me, too! Jane - you are our inspiration today!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, they nor you are getting to me you are the one who cannot handle the truth that a colored lady (one of your own) voted Zimmerman Not Guilty. Accept it my dear!


Janeway,

Huck loves to think she is getting to people. That is her psychological high. But, she is not getting to people. It is a huge laugh that she thinks she is. She wants power over people and she has none.

Obama stirs the pot and his presidency is going to end with people not liking him. Lots of criticism coming for him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How true Bonnie. When the best and brightest of our servicemen need to 'out' the Commander-in-Chief, America is in a painful place.
> 
> Heros don't wear capes, they wear dog tags!


I love that - and it's so true. I wish they had a flag icon right now!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Me, too! Jane - you are our inspiration today!


Same here! I agree!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I love that - and it's so true. I wish they had a flag icon right now!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Love it, too! Right!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I think your plan is practical and sound. I'm shocked at how much of what Glenn Beck said has come to pass - including rioting in the streets and the attempts by the admin to foment unrest and pit us against one another. He was right, right, right. It sounded so impossible, but he backed it up. And sure enough, here we are.


Yes, and Huck thinks Glenn is selling gold. I have not heard that as he has no securities company. What he did do was buy farmland because he saw an impending food crisis. I think he planned to provide food prepared for long-term storage for sale to those who don't know how to or don't want to do it for themselves. My BIL bought some items packaged for emergency situations from the company.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> Huck loves to think she is getting to people. That is her psychological high. But, she is not getting to people. It is a huge laugh that she thinks she is. She wants power over people and she has none.
> 
> Obama stirs the pot and his presidency is going to end with people not liking him. Lots of criticism coming for him.


I think you are right. Huck is a blow heart fighting a one sided war with us with no ammunition. As far as BO (I love to call him that since he stinks) is concerned, his approval ratings keep dropping. His approval rating is 5-6 points below his disapproval ratings and going south daily. He knows he doesn't have to run again, so it is no longer about winning an election. Now it is about his legacy. He doesn't want to become a laughing stock like Jimmy Carter is, but he sure has displaced Carter as the worst president in the history of the US.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think you are right. Huck is a blow heart fighting a one sided war with us with no ammunition. As far as BO (I love to call him that since he stinks) is concerned, his approval ratings keep dropping. His approval rating is 5-6 points below his disapproval ratings and going south daily. He knows he doesn't have to run again, so it is no longer about winning an election. Now it is about his legacy. He doesn't want to become a laughing stock like Jimmy Carter is, but he sure has displaced Carter as the worst president in the history of the US.


I love the BO term. Will use it do. Very good description. I think and hope BO will go down in flames. He deserves it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Me, too!


You're going to work along side me Bonnie? Wow, thanks!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> Huck loves to think she is getting to people. That is her psychological high. But, she is not getting to people. It is a huge laugh that she thinks she is. She wants power over people and she has none.
> 
> Obama stirs the pot and his presidency is going to end with people not liking him. Lots of criticism coming for him.


 :thumbup: Correct on both accounts.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, and Huck thinks Glenn is selling gold.


 :lol: Wonder if she ordered some .....


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I have become distracted a little from our site lately. I have been canning and trying to use up or store the veggies I have from my garden. Made Hot Pepper Mustard yesterday. I was searching for recipes to use up banana peppers and zucchini. My DH said he really liked the mustard. Here is the recipe:

Hot Pepper Mustard

40 banana peppers (5 inches long), stems removed
4 cups prepared yellow mustard
2 cups white sugar
2 cups brown sugar
1 cup honey
4 cups apple cider vinegar
2-3 T. Red Chili Sauce (look for it in the Chinese food aisle)
3 T. red pepper flakes
2 T. prepared horseradish
1 tablespoon salt
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup warm water

Directions

Remove the seeds from the banana peppers and place the peppers into a blender or food processor. Process until smooth. Pour into a large pot and stir in the mustard, sugars, honey, apple cider vinegar, horseradish, red chili sauce, red pepper flakes, and salt. Bring to a boil, so that it is boiling so hard it cannot be stirred down.
Stir together the flour and water until smooth. Pour into the boiling mixture. Continue to boil, stirring constantly, for 5 minutes. Use a Cuisinart Smart Stick if necessary to blend well. Pour into sterile pint jars and seal with new lids and rings. Process in a boiling water bath for 5 to 10 minutes, depending on your altitude.

I made the Broccili Slaw recipe that I am site all of you have tried. I usually buy 2 bags of broccoli slaw, but instead I used 1 bag broccoli slaw, and 2 1/2 c. zucchini shredded. It worked well. This is the recipe with Ramen noodles. If anyone needs the recipe, I'll be happy to post. Today, I have a doctor appointment and then I will be freezing a new appetizer, stuffed banana peppers. I haven't made this before, so I will try it before I share the recipe. 

Remember Benghazi


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> BO doesn't want to become a laughing stock like Jimmy Carter is, but he sure has displaced Carter as the worst president in the history of the US.


Jimmy Carter, is saying, "Finally, someone came along to take my title from me of "Worst President Ever!" :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have become distracted a little from our site lately. I have been canning and trying to use up or store the veggies I have from my garden. Made Hot Pepper Mustard yesterday. I was searching for recipes to use up banana peppers and zucchini. My DH said he really liked the mustard. Here is the recipe:
> 
> Hot Pepper Mustard
> 
> ...


Thank you! BENGHAZI ! Charge!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I love banana peppers and cannot find them to buy in any stores or farm stands near me. I'll have to have a veg garden next year to solve that problem.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

This is Canada's Top Ten List of America's Stupidity..........

10) Only in America ... could politicians talk about the greed of the rich at a $35,000.00 a plate campaign fund-raising event.

9) Only in America ... could people claim that the government still discriminates against black Americans when they have a black President, a black Attorney General and roughly 20% of the federal workforce is black while only 14% of the population is black. 40+% of all federal entitlements goes to black Americans  3X the rate that go to whites, 5X the rate that go to Hispanics!

8) Only in America ... could they have had the two people most responsible for our tax code, Timothy Geithner (the head of the Treasury Department) and Charles Rangel (who once ran the Ways and Means Committee), BOTH turn out to be tax cheats who are in favor of higher taxes.

7) Only in America ... can they have terrorists kill people in the name of Allah and have the media primarily react by fretting that Muslims might be harmed by the backlash.

6) Only in America ... would they make people who want to legally become American citizens wait for years in their home countries and pay tens of thousands of dollars for the privilege, while they discuss letting anyone who sneaks into the country illegally just 'magically' become American citizens.

5) Only in America ... could the people who believe in balancing the budget and sticking by the country's Constitution be thought of as "extremists."

4) Only in America ... do you need to present a driver's license to cash a check or buy alcohol, but not to vote.

3) Only in America ... could people demand the government investigate whether oil companies are gouging the public because the price of gas went up when the return on equity invested in a major U.S. oil company (Marathon Oil) is less than half of a company making tennis shoes (Nike).

2) Only in America ... could the government collect more tax dollars from the people than any nation in recorded history, still spend a Trillion dollars more than it has per year - for total spending of $7-Million PER MINUTE, and complain that it doesn't have nearly enough money.

1) Only in America ... could the rich people - who pay 86% of all income taxes - be accused of not paying their "fair share" by people who don't pay any income taxes at all.

Remember Benghazi. Maybe we could make this a household motto like "Remember the Maine."


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I am tired of the Trayvon Martin case, but a friend forwarded this to me and thought I'd share.

Do you know who this is?

It is Little Trayvon Martin...! At 17 yrs of age.

Don't know how much coverage this story has had in your area, but, if it has, here's a new look at it!

For those of us who thought we were well informed and weren't.....quite the realty check. 
That old adage applies here: "there are two sides to every story." We don't always get the truth from the media. One of my favorite rants - the liberal controlled media, television news, newspapers, magazines, radio; all continue to show little 12 year old Trayvon; NOT the 17 year old Trayvon.

They continue to show the 5 year old picture BECAUSE it helps to cement in your mind the cute, little, hoodie-wearing youngster who was stalked by a monster.

In reality "little Trayvon" at the time of his death stood almost 6'2" tall and weighed 175 muscular pounds. He had numerous run ins with authorities (both at school and local police), had been stopped and almost arrested two days before his death for smacking a bus driver in the face, because the driver refused to let him ride for free. He was released because the driver was told not to press charges by the bus company and to continue on his route.

When "little Trayvon" was suspended at school it was not only because he tried to bring a little marijuana in with him, he was in possession of wedding rings and other jewelry, watches, etc. that he said he "found" along with a large screwdriver while on the way to school that day. The jewelry was turned over to the Police by the school.

I am not trying to say this was a good shooting.

I am not trying to say this kid deserved to die. I am saying the media in the USA is controlled by liberals who twist and distort what you see and hear in order for you to see things their way.

Not a single paper printed RECENT photos of this kid, because it would not keep your interest in this case.

Not a single paper will admit that this kid was a marijuana dealer.
His friends on Facebook all say he had the "best plants". Not a single paper will show any of his recent photos where he shows off a mouthful of gold teeth and all of his tattoos.

Not a single newspaper will tell the news like it really is....and NOT how they want you to think it is...

President Obama even looked at the FIVE year old photo the media chose to show the Nation and said, "If I had a son...he would look like Trayvon.." So from that comment should I assume you did not bother to look for the facts in this shooting..or should I assume you want a son who is a 17 year old drug dealing, gold teethed, tattooed thug whose name on one of his facebook profiles was "Wild *****" who 'finds" jewelry and burglary tools on the way to school?

A fair and impartial news media in the USA ? One that does not follow the liberal agenda? Is NOT looking to further divide this already fractured Nation?

I didn't compose this. I'm only passing it on.

Never trust the news media for anything.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Does this mean you didn't vote for Obama either time? :shock:


It's a safe bet.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am tired of the Trayvon Martin case, but a friend forwarded this to me and thought I'd share.
> 
> Do you know who this is?
> 
> ...


KC, that photo that you posted of the 'now' Trayvon is not a picture of him. That is actually a picture of Jayceon Terrell Taylor, a rapper.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> KC, that photo that you posted of the 'now' Trayvon is not a picture of him. That is actually a picture of Jayceon Terrell Taylor, a rapper.


My error, I just passed the message on and assumed it was accurate.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I am tired of the Trayvon Martin case, but a friend forwarded this to me and thought I'd share.
> 
> Do you know who this is?
> 
> ...


Knitcrazy
We know you have no decency. FOLKS, the tatooed guy is an entertainer more than twice Trayvon's age. Despicable you are Knit crazy. By the way you need a new eye doctor if you cannot see that one person could be his father and not the falsely stated 17yr. old Trayvon who was 16 yrs. + 21 days old. We still call that 16.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> My error, I just passed the message on and assumed it was accurate.


Knit crazy
"my error" is all you have to say when you intentionally try to smear the same of a dead 16yr + 21 day old teenager? You are old enough to know what assumptions do. Wonderful friends you have. Tell me who is your friend and I tell you who YOU are.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> "my error" is all you have to say when you intentionally try to smear the same of a dead 16yr + 21 day old teenager? You are old enough to know what assumptions do. Wonderful friends you have. Tell me who is your friend and I tell you who YOU are.


You must have found the mate to the Rattlesnake that is in my yard as you are so dizzy from being bitten that you cannot add!

Return to grade school! Please pick up your other Rattlesnake!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitcrazy
> We know you have no decency. FOLKS, the tatooed guy is an entertainer twice Trayvon's age. Despicable you are Knit crazy.


Pick up your Rattlesnake please!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have become distracted a little from our site lately. I have been canning and trying to use up or store the veggies I have from my garden. Made Hot Pepper Mustard yesterday. I was searching for recipes to use up banana peppers and zucchini. My DH said he really liked the mustard. Here is the recipe:
> 
> Hot Pepper Mustard
> 
> ...


Thank you! Have lots of banana peppers coming in. Everyone loves mustard will have to try this. :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitcrazy
> We know you have no decency. FOLKS, the tatooed guy is an entertainer twice Trayvon's age. Despicable you are Knit crazy.


Huck, please read. She's already been made aware of who the photo actually is and she has offered an explaination. Get over yourself and your rush to nasty accusations. If you can't be civil then leave.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That's what Glenn Beck said was happening 3-4 years ago. George Soros is behind it. The progressive movement is facilitating it. The subversion of all institutions in America is underway - educational system, legal system, political system, military, healthcare system, and religious values.
> 
> How can we take it back? Home schooling, vote conservative, attend church regularly, stockpile food, get as healthy as you can now, uphold moral stances and teach it in your family. Get ready for when society breaks down by having protection (guns and ammo), develop a plan for emergencies because it's coming.
> 
> ...


You are very wise knit crazy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think you are right. Huck is a blow heart fighting a one sided war with us with no ammunition. As far as BO (I love to call him that since he stinks) is concerned, his approval ratings keep dropping. His approval rating is 5-6 points below his disapproval ratings and going south daily. He knows he doesn't have to run again, so it is no longer about winning an election. Now it is about his legacy. He doesn't want to become a laughing stock like Jimmy Carter is, but he sure has displaced Carter as the worst president in the history of the US.


I agree.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you! BENGHAZI ! Charge!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Huck, please read. She's already been made aware of who the photo actually is and she has offered an explaination. Get over yourself and your rush to nasty accusations. If you can't be civil then leave.


Did I address you? I missed that.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> "my error" is all you have to say when you intentionally try to smear the same of a dead 16yr + 21 day old teenager? You are old enough to know what assumptions do. Wonderful friends you have. Tell me who is your friend and I tell you who YOU are.


Just because the young man was 16yrs + 21 days didn't make him a upstanding example of a decent youth. It's tragic what happened. Let's focus on how parents can raise decent youths today that don't start fights and beat on people.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> This is Canada's Top Ten List of America's Stupidity..........
> 
> 10) Only in America ... could politicians talk about the greed of the rich at a $35,000.00 a plate campaign fund-raising event.
> 
> ...


This is EXCELLENT, KnitCrazy. If I had a gold medal, I'd give it to you. I'm saving this. Thanks for posting.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Did I address you? I missed that.


Do I care if you addressed me or not? She offered an explaination for her post. Accept it without throwing stones or leave if you can't be civil. Your choice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope everyone saw O'Reilly last night. He was on a roll. Never seen them that mad for the whole show. He is so right!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope everyone saw O'Reilly last night. He was on a roll. Never seen them that mad for the whole show. He is so right!


I heard his opening. That is the first time I remember seeing him so angry. His anger was directed to Obama and the race mongers too! O'Reilly has always given Obama the benefit of the doubt, but no more.

O'Reilly has finally woken up and smelled the coffee and is exposing Obama for that which he is.

About time ....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am tired of the Trayvon Martin case, but a friend forwarded this to me and thought I'd share.
> 
> Do you know who this is?
> 
> ...


Wow - I haven't seen this before! As I look at Trayvon as a child and Trayvon as a teenager, it occurs to me that this transformation is the real tragedy. If he hadn't changed somehow from a fresh-faced little boy to the angry-faced teenager we just read about, maybe none of this would have happened. Maybe he would have been home watching tv with is dad.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Here are some better pictures of Trayvon found on his own cell phone.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knitcrazy
> We know you have no decency. FOLKS, the tatooed guy is an entertainer more than twice Trayvon's age. Despicable you are Knit crazy. By the way you need a new eye doctor if you cannot see that one person could be his father and not the falsely stated 17yr. old Trayvon who was 16 yrs. + 21 days old. We still call that 16.


Huck,
Knit Crazy is full of decency. Someone KINDLY pointed out the true identity of the person pictured, and Knit Crazy graciously replied. She is not at all despicable. I wonder if your information will be accepted in the same tone as it was delivered - rudely.

By the way, we still call 16yrs. + 21 days sixteen. We also stop calling a person a child when he reaches six feet in height and is allowed out alone after dark.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the idea LTL . Here it is....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9DHgnKeAxo


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> "my error" is all you have to say when you intentionally try to smear the same of a dead 16yr + 21 day old teenager? You are old enough to know what assumptions do. Wonderful friends you have. Tell me who is your friend and I tell you who YOU are.


Huckleberry, go find someone who cares about your opinion. Your desire to hurt and embarrass people is what is despicable. Please go back to your friends on the other thread. They appreciate your deliberate hostility and mean-spiritedness. I, for one, do not.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> 16 yrs + 21 days = 17 yrs??????
> 
> Someone is wrong. Either you or the liberal media you are praising.


She'll never reply, Joey. I will - good job!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here are some better pictures of Trayvon found on his own cell phone.


Thank you, KC.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here are some better pictures of Trayvon found on his own cell phone.


You know, I guess he does look a little bit like obama in that middle picture. I've seen one of o very similar to that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This song is for Huck .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c-dgz9Ykvo


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope everyone saw O'Reilly last night. He was on a roll. Never seen them that mad for the whole show. He is so right!


Darn - I missed it! What was he mad about? What's NOT to be mad about nowadays? :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree.


So do I.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This song is for Huck since she doesn't like our military.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c-dgz9Ykvo


Country Bumpkins
you are disappointing, I thought you had some Christian ways about you and now you lie too? Must be an infectious disease afflicting regular Bible Carriers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> you disappoint me, I thought you had some Christian ways about you and now you lie too? Must be an infectious disease afflicting Bible Carriers.


God is tendering calling you Ingried. Listen to Him. He wants you to be His.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> you disappoint me, I thought you had some Christian ways about you and now you lie too? Must be an infectious disease afflicting Bible Carriers.


Ok I took the part out of my statement that you didn't like the military. Maybe you do.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Darn - I missed it! What was he mad about? What's NOT to be mad about nowadays? :shock:


Mr. O'Reilly was very angry at the dismal lack of real leadership from the leaders in the black community. You can listen to it here. He has pointed out some very embarassing truths.

http://www.billoreilly.com/show?action=viewTVShow&showID=3440


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> God is tendering calling you Ingried. Listen to Him. He wants you to be His.


Country Bumpkins,
repeat that when she comes back. Does she believe in God? I don't know that, you know more than I.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Mr. O'Reilly was very angry at the dismal lack of real leadership from the leaders in the black community. You can listen to it here. He has pointed out some very embarassing truths.
> 
> http://www.billoreilly.com/show?action=viewTVShow&showID=3440


Thanks Thumper I knew someone would post it. :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok I took the part out of my statement that you didn't like the military. Maybe you do.


Country Bumpkins
with your statement: "maybe you do" you are saying you don't know, so why did you post a lie? A retraction would be in order, simply erasing a lie won't do in the eyes of God. You know that very well. You are getting tainted by the postings of others; may want to be a little more alert about repeating their lies. I have always supported ALL military. That is chiselled in granite. By the way I have NEVER met anyone who does not support the military. If you have you must be living in a world far apart from mine.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

.REMEMBER BENGHAZI, DON'T LET CONGRESS FORGET IT OR IGNORE IT. WE NEDD FULL ACCOUNTBILITY. ~Benghazi~MLB


Cynthia Lee Meyers 

... You need to read this true account of what happened to our Ambassador Stevens and the other 3 who died. If this doesn't make you mad! 
Cynthia Lee Myers wanted to share the truth of what happened over in Libya, you will not find this in the media yet but it airs tonight on FNC.....
please read....

"Here is my story. A week out the Embassy in Tripoli began receiving multiple tips about an Al Queda cell in the area planning an attack on 9/11 in response to to the killing of Bin Laden. For the next several days, the state dept and WH were asked for a security force and were denied at least six times. Ambassador Stevens and his team were given the all clear that the Consulate in Benghazi was safe and there was no need for a security force other than his 3 personal guards(One being my cousin) and a few Libyans who were not armed.

Then the attack and murders occurred. Immediately the WH claimed it was a protest gone bad over a you tube video. Obama made a quick speech in the Rose Garden on Sept.12 before catching a plane to Vegas to campaign. He made a generic statement at the end of his speech after placing the blame on an overheated protest over the video. He said "No act of terror will shake the resolve of America." Later that day and over the next 2 days, the liberal media began saying Ambassador Stevens and the other 3 men died of smoke inhalation. This was not the case. Out of respect for my cousin, I'm not going to be specific about his murder. However, Ambassador Stevens was brutally murdered. His genitals were cut off, he was sodomized and beaten and cut and stabbed and burned. He was drug thru the streets and left for dead. This is eyewitness testimony of a local Dr. who found the Ambassador in a ditch and tried to save his life. He had no idea who he was. The other 3 men, including my cousin, met similar fates. And deaths due to smoke inhalation is a 100% fabricated LIE. The next week I drove my aunt and Uncle and 2 others to DC to receive his body. We met with Hillary, Panetta, and Susan Rice. ALL of whom apologized and said it was a protest gone bad over a video and exited the area. Next Obama entered with the same story and didn't apologize and wasn't sympathetic. My aunt cried to this man and all he did was hand her flowers and walk away. I tried to get his attention, but didn't. I got upset and yelled liar to him, he kept walking. Then a secret service agent grabbed my arm and led me to a room where I was held till the proceedings were over.

America, I saw firsthand how cold this man is. What kind of liar he is. Most of you haven't a clue about this tyrant and yet you support him. And act like every word he says is Gospel. These murders and the fast and furious cover ups make watergate look like a kid who told his bff's secret to the class.

We must stop this man, and please pass this story along.
-- God Bless America !


never forget the Hillary Clinton Comment:


"What Difference Does It Make?"

And she wants to be our next president!


--


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> A retraction would be in order, simply erasing a lie won't do in the eyes of God. You know that very well. You are getting tainted by the postings of others; may want to be a little more alert about repeating their lies.


This coming from a person who claims her husband died and the widow went to Europe so Huckleberry could continue posting on KP with a pseudo name.

BTW: Huckleberry posted all this on Ingried's behalf even though Ing & Huck never met. Ingried never posted anything about the death of her own husband. But ten days before Ing supposedly went to Europe Ingried confided in Huck (her new KP friend) about the hubby's death and regularly Huck gets updates from Europe. Can you believe this crap?

What does that tell us all about Huckleberry? (other than the fact we all know she IS Ingried)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This coming from a person who claims her husband died and the widow went to Europe so Huckleberry could continue posting on KP with a pseudo name.
> 
> What does that tell us all about Huckleberry?


Amen!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen!


Country Bumpkins 
talk to God he will enlighten you. You shall get the truth. KPG is a poor source for accurate information. She obviously is infatuated with Ingried and is desperately trying to replace her with someone else. Really is a manner of stalking. Cleanse yourself from this contaminated Soul.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> By the way I have NEVER met anyone who does not support the military.


You will tomorrow or Thurs. Your buds, Alcameron, Bratty Patty and Cheeky Blighter, Medusa and GWPlver are a few who abhor the USA military and repeatedly mock them on the Smoking and LOLL threads. You know this, but haven't 'met' them yet. Be sure to get their opinions while amongst those traveling with you in MN.

Perhaps the despicables could have a net thrown over them when they gather together to cart them and their freedom away since they care not for supporting the USA military who died for their freedoms.

How's that for accuracy? Why don't I copy and post your journal of lies. On second that, why post, yet again, the writings of a lunatic.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Killings of Americans.

Happens every day without much fanfare unfortunately. The Syrian killings have been investigated over and over again and no negligence found. However more new stories about it will show up and all for pay. Money talks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy how did your daughter like her purse you made her? Did you take a pic?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen!


Huck is not a Christian. They don't deliberately attack others. But, they do defend themselves. Huck said, "Must be an infectious disease afflicting regular Bible Carriers." That's not something any Christian would say.

Huck worships Obama. She also cares nothing about our military. If so, she would care about Benghazi. She has the same disdain for the military and this country that BO does. But, she loves all black people, even if they are dope dealing thugs. She loves all Muslim terrorists, even more than she loves Americans. She loves women who kill babies too. The unborn matter less than the cowardly, irresponsible women who get pregnant and save their own lives first. After all babies are not fun to them - not like booze, drugs, and parties. Worst of all, you have to be responsible for babies, and they are not even responsible for their own actions. Too much trouble.

Remember Benghazi. Huck chooses not to. But then, she's really a very insignificant person.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You will tomorrow or Thurs. Your buds, Alcameron, Bratty Patty and Cheeky Blighter, Medusa and GWPlver are a few who abhor the USA military and repeatedly mock them on the Smoking and LOLL threads. You know this, but haven't 'met' them yet. Be sure to get their opinions while amongst those traveling with you in MN.
> 
> Perhaps the despicables could have a net thrown over them when they gather together to cart them and their freedom away since they care not for supporting the USA military who died for their freedoms.
> 
> How's that for accuracy? Why don't I copy and post your journal of lies. On second that, why post, yet again, the writings of a lunatic.


KPg
you again point out that you know absolutely nothing. Keep posting. Everyone you are tryng to smear is supporting the military. Why your constant insistence that you are the only one? Have to convince someone in your household that you like them? Why that need? Hmmmm.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Killings of Americans.
> 
> Happens every day without much fanfare unfortunately. The Syrian killings have been investigated over and over again and no negligence found. However more new stories about it will show up and all for pay. Money talks.


What does Syria have to do with anything? What a stupid and ill informed question.

Anyone need anymore proof about the stupidity of the left?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Huck is not a Christian. They don't deliberately attack others. But, they do defend themselves. Huck said, "Must be an infectious disease afflicting regular Bible Carriers." That's not something any Christian would say.
> 
> Huck worships Obama. She also cares nothing about our military. If so, she would care about Benghazi. She has the same disdain for the military and this country that BO does. But, she loves all black people, even if they are dope dealing thugs. She loves all Muslim terrorists, even more than she loves Americans. She loves women who kill babies too. The unborn matter less than the cowardly, irresponsible women who get pregnant and save their own lives first. After all babies are not fun to them - not like booze, drugs, and parties. Worst of all, you have to be responsible for babies, and they are not even responsible for their own actions. Too much trouble.
> 
> Remember Benghazi. Huck chooses not to. But then, she's really a very insignificant person.


Knit crazy
see the difference between you and me? I like just about everyone while you choose to hate everyone as you so clearly point out. My Christian behavior is very distant from yours. My fellow Christians don't flaunt their Faith, you seem to have a great need to do so. Religion is a VERY private affair for us. Wonder which section of Christianity you subscribe to. We are very mainstream.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What does Syria have to do with anything? What a stupid and ill informed question.
> 
> Anyone need anymore proof about the stupidity of the left?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Correction:
It should read Lybian and not Syrian. See, I have no problem admitting that I made a mistake. Huck


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake
So right Mrs. Clinton is and again I posted a correction, it should read Lybian not Syrian. How dumb of me to err that way. Huck


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Huck is not a Christian. They don't deliberately attack others. But, they do defend themselves. Huck said, "Must be an infectious disease afflicting regular Bible Carriers." That's not something any Christian would say.
> 
> Huck worships Obama. She also cares nothing about our military. If so, she would care about Benghazi. She has the same disdain for the military and this country that BO does. But, she loves all black people, even if they are dope dealing thugs. She loves all Muslim terrorists, even more than she loves Americans. She loves women who kill babies too. The unborn matter less than the cowardly, irresponsible women who get pregnant and save their own lives first. After all babies are not fun to them - not like booze, drugs, and parties. Worst of all, you have to be responsible for babies, and they are not even responsible for their own actions. Too much trouble.
> 
> Remember Benghazi. Huck chooses not to. But then, she's really a very insignificant person.


Huck/Ingleberry has posted in the past she no longer follows the Christian Faith and has moved away from religion. Too bad, she needs God desperately.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What a stupid and ill informed question.
> 
> Anyone need anymore proof about the stupidity of the left?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> she is no newscaster, she is a Professor at a leading University plus many other admirable things. Eat your Heart out that a black Woman achieved all of that, whereas.............................you fill in the rest.


Agreed she is no newscaster. That she actually accepted a job with MSNBC speaks volumes about her. Why would anyone with the credentials you claim she has even bother with such a waste of a "news" network.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solowegirl know this man? He is great! From Tulsa Ok.http://www.ijreview.com/2013/06/56922-gop-reps-epic-1-minute-beatdown-of-barack-obama-on-house-floor/


Yes, I voted for him. We definitely need more like him.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

KPG
and I wonder how they ever got in it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Agreed she is no newscaster. That she actually accepted a job with MSNBC speaks volumes about her. Why would anyone with the credentials you claim she has even bother with such a waste of a "news" network.


soloweygirl
is that fact that she is doing so well bothering you? Aside from her teaching job she is in intelligent company at MSNBC. Fabulous young talent they have.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> and I wonder how they ever got in it.


Anyone need anymore proof about the stupidity of the left?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:



> Country B: I agree with you and Ben. Why didn't Obama speak to the Nation and particularly the Black community about focusing on the family unit. Why does the President only come to the microphone when he can introduce race into the story where it does not exist, while he ignores the reality of a multiple of problems in the black communities, schools, unemployment rate and family units?


Bill O'Reilly's talking points for 7/22 addressed this issue. I thought it was spot on. He started off by saying our leaders have no clue as all how to solve the problems within the black community. He also blamed the violence and chaos on the disintegration of the AA family. He finished with "you can't legislate good parenting or responsible entertainment. But you can fight against the madness, with discipline, a firm message and little tolerance for excuse making".

I don't know how to do the link clicky. If you ladies get the chance read it on billoreilly.com.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thumper posted the link prior; it is a great message

http://www.billoreilly.com/show?action=viewTVShow&showID=3440


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

LTL your picture was doctored. She never said ...."how they died." How much more proof to we need that the righties are nothing but liars. "
And as for KPG and her military madness, it's easy to cry Benghazi where 4 people died and call it "swept under the rug."
But how about the 26,000 + women that were raped by the military just last year only to have their officers "sweep it under the rug?"
Speak for yourself when it comes to opinions. I know what mine is.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> we remember well Issa's life story which he wants to cover up by looking for dirt of others where there is none.


YAWN.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Anyone need anymore proof about the stupidity of the left?


I was under the impression that they didn't consider them human until after they had left the birth canal.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> LTL your picture was doctored. She never said ...."how they died." How much more proof to we need that the righties are nothing but liars. "
> And as for KPG and her military madness, it's easy to cry Benghazi where 4 people died and call it "swept under the rug."
> But how about the 260,000 + women that were raped by the military only to have their officers "sweep it under the rug?"
> Speak for yourself when it comes to opinions. I know what mine is.


BrattyPatty
marvelous!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> This is Canada's Top Ten List of America's Stupidity..........
> 
> 10) Only in America ... could politicians talk about the greed of the rich at a $35,000.00 a plate campaign fund-raising event.
> 
> ...


Excellent. Thanks KC.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck/Ingleberry has posted in the past she no longer follows the Christian Faith and has moved away from religion. Too bad, she needs God desperately.


It is very clear that Huck is not Christian. Did you notice she cares more about Syrians than Americans? Arabs in the Middle East have been fighting civil wars for thousands of years. It is tragic loss of life, but I have to ask myself whether America can bring Syria or any Arab country into he 21st century. I don't think so. Crusaders tried to do it in the 1200's and 1300's, and it didn't work. For the most part, nothing has changed. The only progress has come from the West, and that has not changed the tribal, warlike nature of these people.

God chose the Jews as his chosen people. Abraham was the father of those people. Why did Abraham allow Sarah to expel his concubine, Hagar, who was the mother of Ishmael, Abraham's first son, into the desert? Because that Egyption woman kept her own beliefs and strew nothing but strife.

Muslims revere Hagar as a founding mother even though Islam began long after her time and long after Christ was crucified. Christianity supplanted Judaism because the Jews rejected Christ, and that brought about their downfall. Hagar represents the hereditary flaw of Arabs - tribalism, aggression, and refusal to adhere to truth. We can't fix that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Solo, They've lost it - completely! Their posts don't even make sense any longer, not that they were any better prior. Way toooo many drugs they took.

They are all desperate for attention and discussion as they are incapable of enjoying only each others company (those on the Left) so they come here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Solo, They've lost it - completely! Their posts don't even make sense any longer, not that they were any better prior. Way toooo many drugs.


Yes, KPG you should lay off of those drugs. You have developed some sort of psycosis from them. Drugs are not the answer for you. A straight jacket? Yes!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Mr. O'Reilly was very angry at the dismal lack of real leadership from the leaders in the black community. You can listen to it here. He has pointed out some very embarassing truths.
> 
> http://www.billoreilly.com/show?action=viewTVShow&showID=3440


Thanks, Thumper!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> YAWN.


Issa made a mistake as a teenager, much like Trayvon did. Oh wait, he didn't commit assault on a watchman. Maybe it was more like Obama, who used cocaine. Well, I guess all young men make mistakes, but if BO can move to the presidency and not be hounded about the mistakes of youth, I think Issa deserves equal treatment. Conservatives don't fault BO for his youthful law breaking. It is for every crime since then.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Issa made a mistake as a teenager, much like Trayvon did. Oh wait, he didn't commit assault on a watchman. Maybe it was more like Obama, who used cocaine. Well, I guess all young men make mistakes, but if BO can move to the presidency and not be hounded about the mistakes of youth, I think Issa deserves equal treatment. Conservatives don't fault BO for his youthful law breaking. It is for every crime since then.


He stole cars and committed arson.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> with your statement: "maybe you do" you are saying you don't know, so why did you post a lie? A retraction would be in order, simply erasing a lie won't do in the eyes of God. You know that very well. You are getting tainted by the postings of others; may want to be a little more alert about repeating their lies. I have always supported ALL military. That is chiselled in granite. By the way I have NEVER met anyone who does not support the military. If you have you must be living in a world far apart from mine.


Actions speak louder than words. She acted to remove the part which offended you. A gracious thank you is appropriate.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> is that fact that she is doing so well bothering you? Aside from her teaching job she is in intelligent company at MSNBC. Fabulous young talent they have.


You are so amusing. "Intelligent company at MSNBC", sounds like a good C&W song or an oxymoron. How intelligent does one have to be to alter the news to fit what the newscaster wants to say. Their actions keep them at the bottom of the stations watched.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> .REMEMBER BENGHAZI, DON'T LET CONGRESS FORGET IT OR IGNORE IT. WE NEDD FULL ACCOUNTBILITY. ~Benghazi~MLB
> 
> Cynthia Lee Meyers 
> 
> ...


CB, this is terrible. Thank you for the information. I wonder if it will be on Fox tonight or if the letter was posted a while ago. I'll watch for it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You are so amusing. "Intelligent company at MSNBC", sounds like a good C&W song or an oxymoron. How intelligent does one have to be to alter the news to fit what the newscaster wants to say. Their actions keep them at the bottom of the stations watched.


Solowey, surely she was kidding! ???


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> He stole cars and committed arson.


Issa was not convicted of either charge. In fact, car theft charges dropped by the Prosecution.

Besides, what does it matter to you. You lie about everyone and everything, so you could have made up anything about him and did.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Darrel Issa has not been convicted of car theft or arson. Until he is, you can't claim he did it. Unfortunately for Bratty Patty's claim, unless there is a conviction the person is considered not guilty. People are charged often for crimes they can't be convicted of, even BO. We know why he has not been convicted. He controls the judiciary.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Darrel Issa has not been convicted of car theft or arson. Until he is, you can't claim he did it. Unfortunately for Bratty Patty's claim, unless there is a conviction the person is considered not guilty. People are charged often for crimes they can't be convicted of, even BO. We know why he has not been convicted. He controls the judiciary.


Correct on all points!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Solowey, surely she was kidding! ???


Huckleberry has no sense of humor. She is not kidding. They all love the newscasters on MSNBC and often use them as sources. I can say no more.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Issa made a mistake as a teenager, much like Trayvon did. Oh wait, he didn't commit assault on a watchman. Maybe it was more like Obama, who used cocaine. Well, I guess all young men make mistakes, but if BO can move to the presidency and not be hounded about the mistakes of youth, I think Issa deserves equal treatment. Conservatives don't fault BO for his youthful law breaking. It is for every crime since then.


Knit crazy
repeated offender is who Issa is.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Issa was not convicted of either charge. In fact, car theft charges dropped by the Prosecution.
> 
> Besides, what does it matter to you. You lie about everyone and everything, so you could have made up anything about him and did.


KPg
start reading about his past, it ain't a pretty picture. AND it was not just in his teens that he went astray. Glad you must always get into details and remind me of all of his misdeeds. Keep posting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> You are so amusing. "Intelligent company at MSNBC", sounds like a good C&W song or an oxymoron. How intelligent does one have to be to alter the news to fit what the newscaster wants to say. Their actions keep them at the bottom of the stations watched.


soloweygirl
C&W song? Not familiar to me. I graduated.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPg
> start reading about his past, it ain't a pretty picture. AND it was not just in his teens that he went astray. Glad you must always get into details and remind me of all of his misdeeds. Keep posting.


Give me a break. Let's read about obama's past. Oh, wait! That's right. There really isn't one that hasn't been manufactured by the left wing media wackos.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Issa was not convicted of either charge. In fact, car theft charges dropped by the Prosecution.
> 
> Besides, what does it matter to you. You lie about everyone and everything, so you could have made up anything about him and did.


Did you know that dropped charge was almost 50 years ago?

It was so much in the past, what difference does it make now?????

Hey another batch of Weiner sex talk chats were released today. Guess New Yorkers like wanna be porn stars as their mayor


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Did you know that dropped charge was almost 50 years ago?
> 
> It was so much in the past, what difference does it make now?????
> 
> Hey another batch of Weiner sex talk chats were released today. Guess New Yorkers like wanna be porn stars as their mayor


What makes you think that they will vote him in? New Yorkers don't forget creeps like him.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Give me a break. Let's read about obama's past. Oh, wait! That's right. There really isn't one that hasn't been manufactured by the left wing media wackos.


pffffttt!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB, this is terrible. Thank you for the information. I wonder if it will be on Fox tonight or if the letter was posted a while ago. I'll watch for it.


The letter was written awhile ago. Not sure if it will be repeated. I too will keep my ear out.

http://buellreview.com/benghazi-libya-true-story-with-cynthia-lee-meyers/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Did you know that dropped charge was almost 50 years ago?
> 
> It was so much in the past, what difference does it make now?????
> 
> Hey another batch of Weiner sex talk chats were released today. Guess New Yorkers like wanna be porn stars as their mayor


Yes, I know, but the Brat and the wacko Libs don't. They have nothing and their world of Dems and Libs is falling apart all around them, so they repeat a non-story of no consequences from 50 years ago to make it sound like something. Then the Bratty one posts it here to try to get us to respond.

They are likely to lose six Senate seats, I'm hoping, which is all we need to take control in 2014 and who knows how many seats they'll lose in the House.

Loonyville here they come!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, I know, but the Brat and the wacko Libs don't. They have nothing and their world of Dems and Libs is falling apart all around them, so they repeat a non-story of no consequences from 50 years ago to make it sound like something. Then the Bratty one posts it here to try to get us to respond.
> 
> They are likely to lose six Senate seats, I'm hoping, which is all we need to take control in 2014 and who knows how many seats they'll lose in the House.
> 
> Loonyville here they come!


Keep dreaming, KPG. That's all you have. The subject was already posted, KPG. I responded to it. My my, how you do love to lie!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Keep dreaming, KPG. That's all you have. The subject was already posted KPG. I responded to it. My my how you do love to lie!


BrattyPatty
perhaps we should excuse all of her lies due to age. Perhaps she can't remember a thing and makes up stories to suit herself. An impression I am getting more and more.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Did you know that dropped charge was almost 50 years ago?
> 
> It was so much in the past, what difference does it make now?????
> 
> Hey another batch of Weiner sex talk chats were released today. Guess New Yorkers like wanna be porn stars as their mayor


Did you see the picture of Geraldo Riveria he sent to ? of him with only a towel around the waist? He texted 70 is the new 50. He must be trying to compete with Weiner. My eyes have been burned with that image. Poor me.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Did you see the picture of Geraldo Riveria he sent to ? of him with only a towel around the waist? He texted 70 is the new 50. He must be trying to compete with Weiner. My eyes have been burned with that image. Poor me.


soloweygirl
are your eyelids stuck in up? Poor you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Did you see the picture of Geraldo Riveria he sent to ? of him with only a towel around the waist? He texted 70 is the new 50. He must be trying to compete with Weiner. My eyes have been burned with that image. Poor me.


I deleted the link, thought it was best


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Keep dreaming, KPG. That's all you have. The subject was already posted, KPG. I responded to it. My my, how you do love to lie!


Hilarious - she brought it up!  Short-term memory loss gets her every time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Did you see the picture of Geraldo Riveria he sent to ? of him with only a towel around the waist? He texted 70 is the new 50. He must be trying to compete with Weiner. My eyes have been burned with that image. Poor me.


 :lol:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hilarious - she brought it up!  Short-term memory loss gets her every time.


KPG
you seem to laugh a lot, you know what that is a sign of.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> you seem to laugh a lot, you know what that is a sign of.


Yep, Peace, Love and Joy. All blessings I receive from God!

I'm sorry you do not share the same blessings. Seek God and accept him as your Saviour.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Did you see the picture of Geraldo Riveria he sent to ? of him with only a towel around the waist? He texted 70 is the new 50. He must be trying to compete with Weiner. My eyes have been burned with that image. Poor me.


Mine too! Yuk!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, Peace, Love and Joy. All blessings I receive from God!
> 
> I'm sorry you do not share the same blessings. Seek God and accept him as your Saviour.


I got that Joy, Joy , Joy down in my heart! :-D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hilarious - she brought it up!  Short-term memory loss gets her every time.


NO, I did not, liar. Not in this thread. Go back and read if you can see over that long nose of yours. I responded to Knitcrazy.

rat-a-tat-tat


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> NO, I did not, liar. Not in this thread. Go back and read if you can see over that long nose of yours. I responded to Knitcrazy.
> 
> rat-a-tat-tat


Stop yelling and stop shooting your gun. Or do you need a NRA link so that you can join them?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/notes/rusty-goff/ambassador-stevens-cynthia-lee-meyers-cousin-of-one-benghazi-man-who-was-killed/10151659393432419


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://canauzzie.blogspot.com/2013/06/this-is-true-story.html This is for you LTL.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cynthia Lee Meyers 

You need to read this true account of what happened to our Ambassador Stevens and the other 3 who died. If this doesn't make you mad...............Cynthia Lee Myers Wanted to share the truth of what happened over in Libya, you will not find this in the media yet but it airs tonight on FNC.....please read....

"Here is my story. A week out the Embassy in Tripoli began receiving> multiple tips about an Al Queda cell in the area planning an attack on 9/11 in response to to the killing of Bin Laden. For the next several days, the state dept and WH were asked for a security force and were denied at least six times. Ambassador Stevens and his team were given the all clear that the Consulate in Benghazi was safe and there was no need for a security force other than his 3 personal guards(One being my cousin) and a few Libyans who were not armed.

Then the attack and murders occurred. Immediately the WH claimed it was a protest gone bad over a you tube video. Obama made a quick speech in the Rose Garden on Sept.12 before catching a plane to Vegas to campaign. He made a generic statement at the end of his speech after placing the blame on an overheated protest over the video. He said "No act of terror will shake the resolve of America. Later that day and over the next 2 days, the liberal media began saying Ambassador Stevens and the other 3 men died of smoke inhalation. This was not the case. Out of respect for my cousin, I'm not going to be specific about his murder. However Ambassador Stevens was brutally murdered. His genitals were cut off, he was sodomized and beaten and cut and stabbed and burned. He was drug thru the streets and left for dead. This is eyewitness testimony of a local Dr. who found the Ambassador in a ditch and tried to save his life. He had no idea who he was. The other 3 men, including my cousin, met similar fates. And deaths due to smoke inhalation is a 100% fabricated LIE. The next week I drove my aunt and Uncle and 2 others to DC to receive his body. We met with Hillary, Panetta, and Susan Rice. ALL of whom apologized and said it was a protest gone bad over a video and exited the area. Next Obama entered with the same story and didn't apologize and wasn't sympathetic. My aunt cried to this man and all he did was hand her flowers and walk away. I tried to get his attention, but didn't. I got upset and yelled liar to him, he kept walking. Then a secret service agent grabbed my arm and led me to a room where I was held till the proceedings were over.

America, I saw firsthand how cold this man is. What kind of liar he is. Most of you haven't a clue about this tyrant and yet you support him. And act like every word he says is Gospel. These murders and the fast and furious cover ups make water gate look like, a kid who told his bff's secret to the class.

We must stop this man, and please pass this story along.

Cynthia Lee Meyers: What really happened in Benghazi.

Cynthia Lee Meyers is a cousin to a CIA agent assigned to Benghazi Libya to protect Ambassador Stevens.

Posted by  Buell On 
June 4, 2013

I encourage everyone to attend the Impeach Obama rally at the Nations Capital on June 14th flag day! All the information and links are at the end of this article! Please join us! If we cannot get together to put the brakes on this now, we may not be able to at all! Carl Boyd Jr. is the lead organizer of this event and I did an interview with him you can find and read from this link and the one highlighting his name! Diane Atkins, co-organizer of the Rally in Washington also did an interview with me you can find in the links highlighting her name and here too. The Facebook page for the Rally is here. Please, join us and make your voice heard or it may not be an option any longer! Carl Boyd has set up an account you can donate to to help others get here who are on hard times at The Truth Report US . Connecting and ride sharing with others is also possible. Go to the Facebook page and the website Truth Report US to find out more! For those emailing me at [email protected], I will respond back and help you with info, so keep those email coming. And thank you for your interest in the Buell Review! UPDATE: The Impeach Obama Rally on June 14th went well and we had people come join us who were never part of the original group, but wanted to hear the speakers! Heres a link to the Highlights of the Rally and another link here to the first video Of the Impeach Obama Rally I produced. More Video is coming, so stay tuned. This story from Cynthia Lee Meyers came up at the rally too!

Cynthia Meyers story hasnt been covered by the media and the only channel interested in what she had to say was Fox News. On 9/11/2012 our embassy in Benghazi was attacked and Sean Smith, Ambassador Chris Stevens, Glen Doherty and Tyrone Woods were viciously murdered. The Media supporting and carrying the water for the Obama administration never gave what happened in Benghazi much airtime. Ive done what I can to get the story out there now Cynthia Meyers has come forward with her story on what happened. It is still unclear why the Obama Administration wont let the 30 or so who were there at Benghazi and survived are being sequestered and kept out of reach of the Media and a Congressional Investigation. But the story told below from Cynthia Meyers would explain a lot into the efforts to thwart any investigation into Benghazi if anything that got out could make Barack Obama and his Administration look bad. The problem is that the longer the truth is purposefully hidden from Americans, the worse it looks and I support any and all investigations into uncovering the truth. The following story in italics is not my writing. Im told it is from Cynthia Meyers herself. No part of it has been edited or rewritten. It is however, very sobering. Nearly as sobering as Justice with Jeanine Pirro!

Here is my story. A week out the Embassy in Tripoli began receiving multiple tips about an Al Queda cell in the area planning an attack on 9/11 in response to to the killing of Bin Laden. For the next several days, the state dept and WH were asked for a security force and were denied at least six times. Ambassador Stevens and his team were given the all clear that the Consulate in Benghazi was safe and there was no need for a security force other than his 3 personal guards(One being my cousin) and a few Libyans who were not armed.

Then the attack and murders occurred. Immediately the WH claimed it was a protest gone bad over a you tube video. Obama made a quick speech in the Rose Garden on Sept.12 before catching a plane to Vegas to campaign. He made a generic statement at the end of his speech after placing the blame on an overheated protest over the video. He said No act of terror will shake the resolve of America . Later that day and over the next 2 days, the liberal media began saying Ambassador Stevens and the other 3 men died of smoke inhalation. This was not the case. Out of respect for my cousin, Im not going to be specific about his murder. However Ambassador Stevens was brutally murdered. His genitals were cut off, he was sodomized and beaten and cut and stabbed and burned. He was drug thru the streets and left for dead. This is eyewitness testimony of a local Dr. who found the Ambassador in a ditch and tried to save his life. He had no idea who he was. The other 3 men, including my cousin, met similar fates. And deaths due to smoke inhalation is a 100% fabricated LIE. The next week I drove my aunt and Uncle and 2 others to DC to receive his body. We met with Hillary, Panetta, and Susan Rice. ALL of whom apologized and said it was a protest gone bad over a video and exited the area. Next Obama entered with the same story and didnt apologize and wasnt sympathetic. My aunt cried to this man and all he did was hand her flowers and walk away. I tried to get his attention, but didnt. I got upset and yelled liar to him, he kept walking. Then a secret service agent grabbed my arm and led me to a room where I was held till the proceedings were over.

America, I saw firsthand how cold this man is. What kind of liar he is. Most of you havent a clue about this tyrant and yet you support him. And act like every word he says is Gospel. These murders and the fast and furious cover ups make water gate look like, a kid who told his bffs secret to the class.

We must stop this man, and please pass this story along.

There is a protest to Impeach Obama on June 14th flag day in Washington DC. This reporter will be going to cover the event and I will report on it here when I get back to Arizona. I hope you can join us and show your support for the protest. They have all the permits required by Capital Police and we are good to go. Carl Boyd Jr. is the organizer of this event and you can read my interview with Carl Boyd Jr. by clicking this link. Click the link to the Impeach Obama Facebook page here to find out how you can join us, but please join us! Carl Boyd Jr.s website is available by clicking the following link- Truth Report Us. Get to know Carl from my interview and from his own page. Diane Atkins is a co=organizer and I did an interview with Diane Atkins here. 
 God Bless America
original article found here

BENGHAZI: An Incredible Story of Courage

Published December 7, 2012 
By Mike

The stunning part of this story is that Tyrone Woods and Glen Doherty killed 60 of the attacking force. Once the compound was overrun, the attackers were incensed to discover that just two men had inflicted so much death and destruction. Just think how much could have been accomplished if they had the support of their Commander-in-Chief.

The news has been full of the attacks on our embassies throughout the Muslim world, and in particular, the deaths of Ambassador Chris Stevens and three others in Benghazi, Libya. However, apart from the shameful amount of disinformation willingly distributed by the Main Stream Media and the current administration, there is a little known story of incredible bravery, heroics, and courage that should be the top story of every news agency across the fruited plain.

So what actually happened at the U.S. embassy in Libya? We are learning more about this every day. Ambassador Stevens and Foreign Service officer Sean Smith, along with administrative staff, were working out of temporary quarters due to the fact that in the spring of 2011 during the so-called Arab Spring, the United States cut ties with then president Moammar Gadhafi. Our embassy was looted and ransacked, causing it to be unusable. It is still in a state of disrepair. Security for embassies and their personnel is to be provided by the host nation. Since Libya has gone through a civil war of sorts in the past 18 months, the current government is very unstable, and therefore, unreliable

A well-organized attack by radical Muslims was planned specifically targeting the temporary U.S. embassy building. The Libyan security force that was in place to protect our people deserted their post, or joined the attacking force. Either way, our people were in a real fix. And it should be noted that Ambassador Stevens had mentioned on more than one occasion to Secretary of State, Hillary Clinton, that he was quite concerned for his personal safety and the welfare of his people. It is thought that Ambassador Stevens was on a hit list.

A short distance from the American compound, two Americans were sleeping. They were in Libya as independent contractors working an assignment totally unrelated to our embassy. They also happened to be former Navy SEALs. When they heard the noise coming from the attack on our embassy, as you would expect from highly trained warriors, they ran to the fight. Apparently, they had no weapons, but seeing the Libyan guards dropping their guns in their haste in fleeing the scene, Tyrone Woods and Glen Doherty snatched up several of these discarded weapons and prepared to defend the American compound.

Not knowing exactly what was taking place, the two SEALs set up a defensive perimeter. Unfortunately Ambassador Stevens was already gravely injured, and Foreign Service officer, Sean Smith, was dead. However, due to their quick action and suppressive fire, twenty administrative personnel in the embassy were able to escape to safety. Eventually, these two courageous men were overwhelmed by the sheer numbers brought against them, an enemy force numbering between 100 to 200 attackers which came in two waves. But the stunning part of the story is that Tyrone Woods and Glen Doherty killed 60 of the attacking force. Once the compound was overrun, the attackers were incensed to discover that just two men had inflicted so much death and destruction.

As it became apparent to these selfless heroes, they were definitely going to lose their lives unless some reinforcements showed up in a hurry. As we know now, that was not to be. I am fairly certain they knew they were going to die in this gun fight, but not before they took a whole lot of bad guys with them!

Consider these tenets of the Navy SEAL Code: 1) Loyalty to Country, Team and Teammate, 2) Serve with Honor and Integrity On and Off the Battlefield, 3) Ready to Lead, Ready to Follow, Never Quit, 4) Take responsibility for your actions and the actions of your teammates, 5) Excel as Warriors through Discipline and Innovation, 6) Train for War, Fight to Win, Defeat our Nations Enemies, and 7) Earn your Trident every day (http://www.navyseals.com/seal-code-warrior-creed).

Thank you, Tyrone and Glen. To the very last breath, you both lived up to the SEAL Code. You served all of us well. You were courageous in the face of certain death.

And Tyrone, even though you never got to hold your newborn son, he will grow up knowing the character and quality of his father, a man among men who sacrificed himself defending others. God bless America !

Dr. Charles R. Roots Senior Pastor Former Staff Sergeant, USMC Captain, U. S. Navy Chaplain Corps (Ret)

This should be passed on and on and on.

NO TRUE AMERICAN WOULD OBJECT TO RECEIVING THIS MORE THAN ONCE SO PASS IT ON

THEY GAVE ALL THEY HAD TO GIVE

original article found here Posted by canauzzie at 11:05 am 
Email ThisBlogThis!Share to TwitterShare to Facebook8 comments:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Agreed she is no newscaster. That she actually accepted a job with MSNBC speaks volumes about her. Why would anyone with the credentials you claim she has even bother with such a waste of a "news" network.


It's called starting at the bottom. MSNBC is a totally discredited news source. Whoever works for that network is a loser clinging to hope of actually being relevant.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It's called starting at the bottom. MSNBC is a totally discredited news source. Whoever works for that network is a loser clinging to hope of actually being relevant.


Are they still on the air?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Are they still on the air?


I don't think so. At least not for long.

By the way, did you hear? Obamacare is steadily losing support among moderate and conservative Democrats, according to a new Washington Post/ABC News poll. This will cause those who supported the law to lose in 2014 elections.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Knit crazy how did your daughter like her purse you made her? Did you take a pic?


CB, I didn't get a final picture before I gave it to her, but this is what I took before lining it. I was rushing to get it done before I left for CA, and just finished it and didn't get a photo.

.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, Peace, Love and Joy. All blessings I receive from God!
> 
> I'm sorry you do not share the same blessings. Seek God and accept him as your Saviour.


KPG
you wish and your God is much too forgiving. I like mine much better. Mine does not like Liars, hypocrites, racists and bigots.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> It's called starting at the bottom. MSNBC is a totally discredited news source. Whoever works for that network is a loser clinging to hope of actually being relevant.


Knit crazy
we always start with quality, quantity is secondary and MSNBC certainly has quality.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

We all have the same God. We just don't know it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> We all have the same God. We just don't know it.


Lukelucy
we have a choice of over 300. Even in Religion there is freedom of choice.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, I didn't get a final picture before I gave it to her, but this is what I took before lining it. I was rushing to get it done before I left for CA, and just finished it and didn't get a photo.
> 
> .


Nice work


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Did you see the picture of Geraldo Riveria he sent to ? of him with only a towel around the waist? He texted 70 is the new 50. He must be trying to compete with Weiner. My eyes have been burned with that image. Poor me.


 :shock: yes, poor you; not an image anyone would want to think of. After the initial shock, I might not be able to stop laughing. I thought he disappeared years ago.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, I didn't get a final picture before I gave it to her, but this is what I took before lining it. I was rushing to get it done before I left for CA, and just finished it and didn't get a photo.
> 
> .


the bag turned out beautifully, bet dd loved it


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> you wish and your God is much too forgiving. I like mine much better. Mine does not like Liars, hypocrites, racists and bigots.


Your god must not like you much then.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, I didn't get a final picture before I gave it to her, but this is what I took before lining it. I was rushing to get it done before I left for CA, and just finished it and didn't get a photo.
> 
> .


That is great KC . I like the style of it. I know your daughter is proud of her purse! :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Your god must not like you much then.


thumper5316
I make no claims to know if he likes me or not, I see when I get there. He also never talks to me nor to any of those who worship with me and our numbers are vast. He has much more important things to do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: yes, poor you; not an image anyone would want to think of. After the initial shock, I might not be able to stop laughing. I thought he disappeared years ago.


WCK Geraldo is a news man for Fox News. I screamed then started laughing. It was not a pretty site .LOL


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK Geraldo is a news man for Fox News. I screamed then started laughing. It was not a pretty site .LOL


Country Bumpkins
amazing what tickles you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> you wish and your God is much too forgiving. I like mine much better. Mine does not like Liars, hypocrites, racists and bigots.


Who is your god?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Your god must not like you much then.


No one likes her/him. :thumbdown:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Who is your god?


Country Bumpkins
the one I have chosen to lean on and trust. He can't be the same one you worship, ours does not speak to any of us. He is a heavenly creature and not of this world.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> the one I have chosen to lean on and trust. He can't be the same one you worship, ours does not speak to any of us. He is a heavenly creature and not of this world.


You are right it is not my God. My God is the Creator of the Heavens and the Earth. He is the Holy Spirit that calms my soul and speaks to me when I am wrong . He is the One that made a way for my sins that I may have eternal life . He covered my Sins with His Blood so I can live with Him forever. He remembers my sins no more, as far as the east is from the west. He knows me by name and know the number of hairs on my head. He walks with me and talks with me constantly. He is with me even if I am in the depths of the sea. He will never leave me nor forsake me even with I am not perfect. I am made of flesh and blood so I am a sinner. Thru the Blood of the Son I am made clean. He is a loving God waiting for you to accept Him just as your are. All you have to do is ask for forgiveness for your sins and ask Him in your heart. I honestly hope you do. I would not want you to go to hell for not accepting Him.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are right it is not my God. My God is the Creator of the Heavens and the Earth. He is the Holy Spirit that calms my soul and speaks to me when I am wrong . He is the One that made a way for my sins that I may have eternal life . He covered my Sins with His Blood so I can live with Him forever. He remembers my sins no more, as far as the east is from the west. He knows me by name and know the number of hairs on my head. He walks with me and talks with me constantly. He is with me even if I am in the depths of the sea. He will never leave me nor forsake me even with I am not perfect. I am made of flesh and blood so I am a sinner. Thru the Blood of the Son I am made clean. He is a loving God waiting for you to accept Him just as your are. All you have to do is ask for forgiveness for your sins and ask Him in your heart. I honestly hope you do. I would not want you to go to hell for not accepting Him.


Country Bumpkins
You have your God and I have mine who is as valid as yours and I am not interested in making any changes. Don't waste any of your time to convert me to yours. End of this discussion.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> you wish and your God is much too forgiving. I like mine much better. Mine does not like Liars, hypocrites, racists and bigots.


That's because you don't have one. Your choice and your eternal damnation.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, I didn't get a final picture before I gave it to her, but this is what I took before lining it. I was rushing to get it done before I left for CA, and just finished it and didn't get a photo.
> 
> .


Very pretty - I'm betting she liked it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> You have your God and I have mine who is as valid as yours and I am not interested in making any changes. Don't waste ay of your time to convert me to yours.


That is sad for me to hear. You will change your mind one day but it will be to late. It is your choice . Don't waste your time telling me that God doesn't like me or that you don't like what I say or laugh about.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> thumper5316
> I make no claims to know if he likes me or not, I see when I get there. He also never talks to me nor to any of those who worship with me and our numbers are vast. He has much more important things to do.


Yes, like tend to His sheep. God doesn't come begging for the lost. You are to rise up and seek Him. Instead, you have purposefully turned from Him. Don't expect anything in return. He'll let you stray as you have.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Oh, BTW, Ingried, Don't call upon God for safe air and land trave during your trip to/from MNl; He won't be listening for your voice. He has lots more people who are Believers and those seeking Him to attend to.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

If MSNBC was a quality news station, they wouldn't be at the bottom of the barrel in rating. Huck is delusional. She speaks in 1st person (saying we) as if she worked for MSNBC. Trust me, no news station would hire Huck.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, Huck & Bratty are just cranky as their pet Rattlesnake is still at my house. They are identical to their masters as they love to bite! I will box them up & send all 5 to Minnesota for them to enjoy while they are on vacation.

Nighty, night!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

KPG has made herself the spokesperson for God?
Be careful there!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Huckleberry has no sense of humor. She is not kidding. They all love the newscasters on MSNBC and often use them as sources. I can say no more.


Nothing more needs to be said. :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK Geraldo is a news man for Fox News. I screamed then started laughing. It was not a pretty site .LOL


I remember he had a daytime show with some real off the wall guests years ago. I didn't know he was still on TV. Fox isn't part of the basic cable package here and we don't watch enough TV to pay for extra stations. I have a Canadian friend that lived in California for 25 years and moved back here a couple of years ago. She loves her Fox and often talks about some of the same people mentioned on this site.

I guess some guys don't age gracefully


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> What makes you think that they will vote him in? New Yorkers don't forget creeps like him.


I think it because Marion Barry ran D.C. for years after a sting op caught him in the drug business. Re-elected for term after term.

I think it because Eliot Spitzer is running for Comptroller in NY - opposed by Kristin Davis, another Democrat and the former madam who accused him of soliciting prostitutes, eventually resulting in his resignation as governor. He's running again, and she's running against him. In New York.

I think it because the Democrats worship Bill Clinton, whose outrageous behavior in the Oval Office was dreadful in so many ways.

I think it because Democrats adore Hillary Clinton in spite of the lies she told while first lady and the lies she told and continues to tell about Benghazi.

I think it because Democrats idolize obama in spite of his failure in office, the continuing scandals which have harmed the American people (IRS, CIA, NSA), his continuous deception of the American people (IRS, CIA, NSA, Benghazi, and Obamacare and its consequences), and the ever-expanding evidence of deception (Benghazi) and voter fraud which got him elected.

For all those reasons, I think Mr. Wiener stands a good chance of being elected again. He has all the qualifications he needs (see above).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I remember he had a daytime show with some real off the wall guests years ago. I didn't know he was still on TV. Fox isn't part of the basic cable package here and we don't watch enough TV to pay for extra stations. I have a Canadian friend that lived in California for 25 years and moved back here a couple of years ago. She loves her Fox and often talks about some of the same people mentioned on this site.
> 
> I guess some guys don't age gracefully


Yes he did. I always watched his show. I remember one time he had skin heads on and they got into a fight. He got hit in the nose and broke it. I still like him but wasn't wanting to see him naked with only a towel.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPg
> start reading about his past, it ain't a pretty picture. AND it was not just in his teens that he went astray. Glad you must always get into details and remind me of all of his misdeeds. Keep posting.


Oh, please. The Democrats' standards of personal conduct for its candidates are so low as to be nonexistent.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> pffffttt!


Gotcha, didn't she.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I deleted the link, thought it was best


I just checked - it was a tweet. That doesn't have to be sent TO anyone. What was he thinking? All that stuff about 60 being the new 30 is ridiculous, I think. And now - 70 the new 50? Get real.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It's called starting at the bottom. MSNBC is a totally discredited news source. Whoever works for that network is a loser clinging to hope of actually being relevant.


So true.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, I didn't get a final picture before I gave it to her, but this is what I took before lining it. I was rushing to get it done before I left for CA, and just finished it and didn't get a photo.
> 
> .


So pretty! I'll bet she loved it. I know my daughters would. Unfortunately, I'm not there yet. Still have 7 more grandkids expecting blankets. Some day.....Since Geraldo says 70 is the new 50, next year I'll have an extra 20 years to work on it!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> you wish and your God is much too forgiving. I like mine much better. Mine does not like Liars, hypocrites, racists and bigots.


Mine loves all of us "just as we are, not as we should be." (paraphrased words of Brennan Manning, recently deceased).


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> we always start with quality, quantity is secondary and MSNBC certainly has quality.


If you like fiction.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK Geraldo is a news man for Fox News. I screamed then started laughing. It was not a pretty site .LOL


I grew up at the same time Geraldo did, and I think I understand him a little.

Geraldo is an old-time liberal - the way liberals used to be - loves almost all, forgives almost all, has probably done almost all. He is kind-hearted. I disagree with a lot of what he says, but I gained much more respect for him because of his respect and even love for the troops. Also, I sent him an email once and got a very sweet personal response. So - I forgive him his youthful exuberance on his 70th birthday. Still - I"m not taking MY picture in a towel on MY 70th birthday!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are right it is not my God. My God is the Creator of the Heavens and the Earth. He is the Holy Spirit that calms my soul and speaks to me when I am wrong . He is the One that made a way for my sins that I may have eternal life . He covered my Sins with His Blood so I can live with Him forever. He remembers my sins no more, as far as the east is from the west. He knows me by name and know the number of hairs on my head. He walks with me and talks with me constantly. He is with me even if I am in the depths of the sea. He will never leave me nor forsake me even with I am not perfect. I am made of flesh and blood so I am a sinner. Thru the Blood of the Son I am made clean. He is a loving God waiting for you to accept Him just as your are. All you have to do is ask for forgiveness for your sins and ask Him in your heart. I honestly hope you do. I would not want you to go to hell for not accepting Him.


He sounds like my God, too! No matter how many times you turn your back and walk away from Him, He will always welcome you back with open arms. You are His beloved, just as your children are to you. We are all His beloved.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

A Father's Love Letter 
My Child

You may not know me, but I know everything about you Psalm 139:1

I know when you sit down and when you rise up Psalm 139:2

I am familiar with all your ways Psalm 139:3

Even the very hairs on your head are numbered Matthew 10:29-31

For you were made in my image Genesis 1:27

In me you live and move and have your being Acts 17:28

For you are my offspring Acts 17:28

I knew you even before you were conceived Jeremiah 1:4-5

I chose you when I planned creation Ephesians 1:11-12

You were not a mistake, for all your days are written in my book Psalm 139:15-16

I determined the exact time of your birth and where you would live Acts 17:26

You are fearfully and wonderfully made Psalm 139:14

I knit you together in your mother's womb Psalm 139:13

And brought you forth on the day you were born Psalm 71:6

I have been misrepresented by those who don't know me John 8:41-44

I am not distant and angry, but am the complete expression of love 1 John 4:16

And it is my desire to lavish my love on you 1 John 3:1

Simply because you are my child and I am your Father 1 John 3:1

I offer you more than your earthly father ever could Matthew 7:11

For I am the perfect father Matthew 5:48

Every good gift that you receive comes from my hand James 1:17

For I am your provider and I meet all your needs Matthew 6:31-33

My plan for your future has always been filled with hope Jeremiah 29:11

Because I love you with an everlasting love Jeremiah 31:3

My thoughts toward you are countless as the sand on the seashore ...Psalms 139:17-18

And I rejoice over you with singing Zephaniah 3:17

I will never stop doing good to you Jeremiah 32:40

For you are my treasured possession Exodus 19:5

I desire to establish you with all my heart and all my soul Jeremiah 32:41

And I want to show you great and marvelous things Jeremiah 33:3

If you seek me with all your heart, you will find me Deuteronomy 4:29

Delight in me and I will give you the desires of your heart Psalm 37:4

For it is I who gave you those desires Philippians 2:13

I am able to do more for you than you could possibly imagine Ephesians 3:20

For I am your greatest encourager 2 Thessalonians 2:16-17

I am also the Father who comforts you in all your troubles 2 Corinthians 1:3-4

When you are brokenhearted, I am close to you Psalm 34:18

As a shepherd carries a lamb, I have carried you close to my heart Isaiah 40:11

One day I will wipe away every tear from your eyes Revelation 21:3-4

And I'll take away all the pain you have suffered on this earth Revelation 21:3-4

I am your Father, and I love you even as I love my son, Jesus John 17:23

For in Jesus, my love for you is revealed John 17:26

He is the exact representation of my being Hebrews 1:3

He came to demonstrate that I am for you, not against you Romans 8:31

And to tell you that I am not counting your sins 2 Corinthians 5:18-19

Jesus died so that you and I could be reconciled 2 Corinthians 5:18-19

His death was the ultimate expression of my love for you 1 John 4:10

I gave up everything I loved that I might gain your love Romans 8:31-32

If you receive the gift of my son Jesus, you receive me 1 John 2:23

And nothing will ever separate you from my love again Romans 8:38-39

Come home and I'll throw the biggest party heaven has ever seen Luke 15:7

I have always been Father, and will always be Father Ephesians 3:14-15

My question isWill you be my child? John 1:12-13

I am waiting for you Luke 15:11-32

Love, Your Dad... Almighty God
*Go ahead. Judge me. Just remember to be perfect the rest of your life.
*I am God's masterpeice in the works, and proof that God has an amazing sense of humor.
*Only as high as I reach can I grow; Only as far as I seek can I go; Only as deep as I look can I see; Only as much as I dream can I be.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are right it is not my God. My God is the Creator of the Heavens and the Earth. He is the Holy Spirit that calms my soul and speaks to me when I am wrong . He is the One that made a way for my sins that I may have eternal life . He covered my Sins with His Blood so I can live with Him forever. He remembers my sins no more, as far as the east is from the west. He knows me by name and know the number of hairs on my head. He walks with me and talks with me constantly. He is with me even if I am in the depths of the sea. He will never leave me nor forsake me even with I am not perfect. I am made of flesh and blood so I am a sinner. Thru the Blood of the Son I am made clean. He is a loving God waiting for you to accept Him just as your are. All you have to do is ask for forgiveness for your sins and ask Him in your heart. I honestly hope you do. I would not want you to go to hell for not accepting Him.


It's so very sad to know that some people choose an impersonal figurehead over a loving Father that wants a real personal relationship. I'm so grateful that God loves me despite my failings - that His door is always open to me and all who choose to ask.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What a beautiful love letter. It needs to be repeated. I am so glad He loves me, even though I am not deserving of his love.


I agree. With all the discord around us, this is a quieting and affirming prayer to continue on our day with a peaceful heart.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

That letter is lovely! I have several friends for whom I will print that. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I think it because Marion Barry ran D.C. for years after a sting op caught him in the drug business. Re-elected for term after term.
> 
> I think it because Eliot Spitzer is running for Comptroller in NY - opposed by Kristin Davis, another Democrat and the former madam who accused him of soliciting prostitutes, eventually resulting in his resignation as governor. He's running again, and she's running against him. In New York.
> 
> ...


I think you've covered it! Wish Wiener had.

I agree - he'll be put back into office. I could not believe how Huma acted at the press conference. But she got good at covering up working as Hillary's right hand. Bad lot; all of them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes he did. I always watched his show. I remember one time he had skin heads on and they got into a fight. He got hit in the nose and broke it. I still like him but wasn't wanting to see him naked with only a towel.


What's up with him? You received a text with him on it? I'm not following this conversation.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thank you for posting the love letter to us, Country!

I'm printing it and holding on tight.

A beautiful reminded of God's Love for us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm pleased that Bill O'Reilly's talking points memo holding black leaders including President Obama responsible for encouraging racial divide and keeping blacks downtrodden is making an impression in the news market.

Bill's words have impact and needed to be said. Unfortunately, since said by an older white man, the very black people and black leaders who need to heed the message will ignore it and remain in denial.

What a mess and divide the race mongers began that will continue to keep the people of color in communities and neighborhoods on the downward slide.

President Obama could have done so much good to assist the blacks, and instead, chose to do the opposite.

Another sad lack of leadership.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's because you don't have one. Your choice and your eternal damnation.


KPG,

You are SO right. You are SO insightful! Very perceptive.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm pleased that Bill O'Reilly's talking points memo holding black leaders including President Obama responsible for encouraging racial divide and keeping blacks downtrodden is making an impression in the news market.
> 
> Bill's words have impact and needed to be said. Unfortunately, since said by an older white man, the very black people and black leaders who need to heed the message will ignore it and remain in denial.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Love it CB, they will never get it as it seems they would rather be of this world. If God be for me who can be against me. They will not even understand what you have posted. I am praying some day he will open their hearts.

KC, I love your purse I mean it, it is beautiful

WCK could you please post a picture of your medow I so want to see it.

Bon, LOL, KGB, Lucy,KC, Thumper, your words were just honest and true but when one is of this world they do not listen nor care what the truth is.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Love it CB, they will never get it as it seems they would rather be of this world. If God be for me who can be against me. They will not even understand what you have posted. I am praying some day he will open their hearts.
> 
> KC, I love your purse I mean it, it is beautiful
> 
> ...


When we die, there are not 300 gods deciding our fate. There is only one god for everyone. How silly is that to think there are 300 of them. That is the craziest thing I have ever heard.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here's a song for us all: _ You Raise Me Up_ performed by the Celtic Women

http://tinyurl.com/k4g88wo


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's a song for us all: _ You Raise Me Up_ performed by the Celtic Women
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/k4g88wo


Oh Oh I love that song. :thumbup:

and I love the Celtic women singing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> A Father's Love Letter
> My Child
> 
> You may not know me, but I know everything about you Psalm 139:1
> ...


Beautiful, CB! Thanks for sharing. This is good to remember on the dark days. I'm saving.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just checked - it was a tweet. That doesn't have to be sent TO anyone. What was he thinking? All that stuff about 60 being the new 30 is ridiculous, I think. And now - 70 the new 50? Get real.


I slept on this, woke up thinking 70 isn't the new 50, it just isn't that different from 50 (except for a few aches and pains). ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think you've covered it! Wish Wiener had.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm pleased that Bill O'Reilly's talking points memo holding black leaders including President Obama responsible for encouraging racial divide and keeping blacks downtrodden is making an impression in the news market.
> 
> Bill's words have impact and needed to be said. Unfortunately, since said by an older white man, the very black people and black leaders who need to heed the message will ignore it and remain in denial.
> 
> ...


I agree - O'Reilly was so right - and has credibility because he bent over backwards to be objective about obama. Maybe The People will listen and this mind-set can be changed and the problem corrected.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

There are a few things that our President has done right for this nation. 

He has divide this country between the races

He has forgotten the Black race who need help.

He has manage to lie and his cabinet too, and show how to get away with it.

He knows how to cause any one who doesn't except his policys to be hurt in some way.

He has not kept one campaign promise

He has promise not to raise the debt ceiling, and has.

He has used vactions to not face the troubles he has caused, when they are brought up to all to see.

He is still campaining for his causes and not one has bore fruit.

He has told the enemy when he will with draw our troops that will put them in harms way with the enmey.

He has broken every promise he has made to the Left even when they still remain loyal to him.

He has put in to place a plan to care for the poor with promise medical help , and has made others in middle class pay more than their fair share, and cause many to lose or only have part time jobs.

He is worried about his legacy more then being a leader in the goverment.

He has show nothing done nothing, done nothing help others and really has done a good job of that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Love it CB, they will never get it as it seems they would rather be of this world. If God be for me who can be against me. They will not even understand what you have posted. I am praying some day he will open their hearts.
> 
> KC, I love your purse I mean it, it is beautiful
> 
> ...


The good thing is that God never gives up on us. I have hope that He will make His presence so clear and positive to each one of us, even if only at our hour of death, that there will be no possibility of denial, just acceptance and reunion.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I slept on this, woke up thinking 70 isn't the new 50, it just isn't that different from 50 (except for a few aches and pains). ?


Great answer! I love your view on life.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks, Thumper!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:
 

> When we die, there are not 300 gods deciding our fate. There is only one god for everyone. How silly is that to think there are 300 of them. That is the craziest thing I have ever heard.


Yes it is and you can see how the Devil does it, all one has to do is look at what is happening around us. God protect us, now from the evil that lies before us around us in this world.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes it is and you can see how the Devil does it, all one has to do is look at what is happening around us. God protect us, now from the evil that lies before us around us in this world.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: And it is here, on this site.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I slept on this, woke up thinking 70 isn't the new 50, it just isn't that different from 50 (except for a few aches and pains). ?


and wrinkles and grey hair, and ect ect. Not 50 even at 60 what are they thinking. :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

The Libs have difficulty seeing what is *Right* in front of them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The good thing is that God never gives up on us. I have hope that He will make His presence so clear and positive to each one of us, even if only at our hour of death, that there will be no possibility of denial, just acceptance and reunion.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> There are a few things that our President has done right for this nation.
> 
> He has divide this country between the races
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Remember Benghazi.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone see this about weapons of mass destruction?http://www.isthatbaloney.com/hey-liberals-did-you-forget-all-your-democrat-leaders-said-there-were-weapons-of-mass-destruction-in-iraq/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.isthatbaloney.com/hey-liberals-did-you-forget-all-your-democrat-leaders-said-there-were-weapons-of-mass-destruction-in-iraq/ Here is the whole link.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes it is and you can see how the Devil does it, all one has to do is look at what is happening around us. God protect us, now from the evil that lies before us around us in this world.


You are so right. Thinking there are 300 gods is Satan's work. The only way you get to heaven is through Jesus. Some religions like Islam think Christianity has 3 Gods, Father, Son, and Holy Ghost, and use this ignorant misinformation to persecute Christians. There is only one all-powerful God. He is the Father, Son, and Holy Ghost (three in one). How is that concept so hard for so many? God can do anything. He certainly is not limited to Father as the Jews and Islamists claim. He certainly has nothing to do with Mohammed's perversion of the Jewish faith or Christianity. Jews and Muslims are so lost, but there is hope for them if they become convicted by the true, and only God.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> A Father's Love Letter
> My Child
> 
> You may not know me, but I know everything about you Psalm 139:1
> ...


That is beautiful CB; thanks so much for posting


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone see this about weapons of mass destruction?http://www.isthatbaloney.com/hey-liberals-did-you-forget-all-your-democrat-leaders-said-there-were-weapons-of-mass-destruction-in-iraq/


One could ask the Kurds if the WMDs existed. Oh, wait. That's right. WMDs were used against thousands of them and they're dead. But the WMDs really didn't exist. Nope, not at all...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A friend sent this to me -

A Harley Biker is riding by the zoo in Washington , when he sees a little girl leaning into a lion's cage. Suddenly the lion grabs her by the collar of her jacket and tries to pull her inside to slaughter her, all under the eyes of her screaming parents. 

The biker jumps off his Harley, runs to the cage and hits the lion square on the nose with a powerful punch. Whimpering from pain the lion jumps back letting go of the girl, and the biker brings her to her terrified parents, who thank him endlessly. A reporter watched the whole event. The reporter addressing the Harley rider says,'Sir, this was the most gallant and brave thing I've seen a man do in my whole life.' 

The Harley rider replies,'Why, it was nothing, really, the lion was behind bars. I just saw this kid in danger and acted as I felt right.' The reporter says, 'Well, I'll make sure this won't go unnoticed. I'm a journalist, you know, and tomorrow's paper will have this story on the front page. So, what do you do for a living and what political affiliation do you have?' 

The biker says, I'm a Marine and a Republican.

With that the journalist leaves. The following morning the biker buys a paper to see if it indeed brings news of his actions, and reads the front page:

U.S. MARINE ASSAULTS AFRICAN IMMIGRANT AND STEALS HIS LUNCH

...and THAT pretty much sums up the media's left wing approach to the news these days...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> and wrinkles and grey hair, and ect ect. Not 50 even at 60 what are they thinking. :lol: :lol:


True - and extra pounds - and retirement (good AND bad).


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The Libs have difficulty seeing what is *Right* in front of them.


Exactly right. That's why I feel the way I do about God giving us every chance, making it undeniably clear to each of us that He is our Father.

If our child is sick or in trouble, a common response is "I'll do whatever it takes." Whatever it takes. I think that our heavenly Father would do no less.

Brennan Manning was a wonderful speaker and did a week of renewal at our church many long years ago. (He recently died.) He was profoundly spiritual. He said that people who have not had a loving father can have a hard time believing in the unconditional love of God. It's outside their experience. It's something to think about, and your quote above reflects it so well.

There may be a nugget of purity and innocence left in all of us, maybe covered over by circumstances. Just a thought.

Just had another thought - would that nugget of purity and innocence be the Holy Spirit within us? I've been trying lately to get a better grasp of the Holy Spirit - hard for my mind to hang onto that although I have definitely felt the influence. I'd be interested in anyone's thoughts on this subject.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> A friend sent this to me -
> 
> A Harley Biker is riding by the zoo in Washington , when he sees a little girl leaning into a lion's cage. Suddenly the lion grabs her by the collar of her jacket and tries to pull her inside to slaughter her, all under the eyes of her screaming parents.
> 
> ...


Love it ! I'll be forwarding for certain.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Love it ! I'll be forwarding for certain.


Same here - great joke! And not just a joke - it's our present reality


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A friend sent this to me -
> 
> A Harley Biker is riding by the zoo in Washington , when he sees a little girl leaning into a lion's cage. Suddenly the lion grabs her by the collar of her jacket and tries to pull her inside to slaughter her, all under the eyes of her screaming parents.
> 
> ...


We call it spin in the States. :hunf:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

The antidote to SPIN: now if only I could follow this message when dealing with the Libs and idiots on this site! :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here - great joke! And not just a joke - it's our present reality


Unfortunately, it's our reality too - most media has definite left wing bias. The worst is CBC TV, adding insult to injury is that most of its funding comes from federal taxes


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Same here - great joke! And not just a joke - it's our present reality


How true. Great story, I really enjoyed it as it represents the way the mainstream media handles news.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The antidote to SPIN: now if only I could follow this message when dealing with the Libs and idiots on this site! :-D


So true KPG.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Exactly right. That's why I feel the way I do about God giving us every chance, making it undeniably clear to each of us that He is our Father.
> 
> If our child is sick or in trouble, a common response is "I'll do whatever it takes." Whatever it takes. I think that our heavenly Father would do no less.
> 
> ...


I agree with you Bonnie - I believe God loves us so much that He continuously gives opportunities to come to Him. For me the Holy Spirit is my day to day guide -- to direct me to make the right choices and do the right thing, to help me hear the Father's message. I've been learning to pay attention to that little voice or inner feeling that keeps coming up (even if it isn't what I really want to hear)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

ObamaCare is ruining Obama - couldn't happen to a nicer guy.

http://tinyurl.com/lt2mxrb :shock: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thought for the Day 

Handle every stressful situation like a dog.
If you can't eat it or play with it,
Just pee on it and walk away.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is too funny. Wish I knew how to copy the pic.https://www.facebook.com/LionBrandYarns#!/photo.php?fbid=502150199864160&set=a.118623751550142.25813.118593331553184&type=1&theater


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Bonnie - I believe God loves us so much that He continuously gives opportunities to come to Him. For me the Holy Spirit is my day to day guide -- to direct me to make the right choices and do the right thing, to help me hear the Father's message. I've been learning to pay attention to that little voice or inner feeling that keeps coming up (even if it isn't what I really want to hear)


Me, too - and sometimes the choice is very clear. And you're right, sometimes I just don't WANT to be nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you Bonnie - I believe God loves us so much that He continuously gives opportunities to come to Him. For me the Holy Spirit is my day to day guide -- to direct me to make the right choices and do the right thing, to help me hear the Father's message. I've been learning to pay attention to that little voice or inner feeling that keeps coming up (even if it isn't what I really want to hear)


Thanks for responding. I wrote a post to you - guess it will show up later.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> we always start with quality, quantity is secondary and MSNBC certainly has quality.


So now you work for MSNBC?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is too funny. Wish I knew how to copy the pic.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/LionBrandYarns#!/photo.php?fbid=502150199864160&set=a.118623751550142.25813.118593331553184&type=1&theater


CB; simply remove the "s" after the 'http' when you copy and paste a link. See above - I removed the 's' that was there. That will create a clickable link.

OR

If you want to post the image, drag the image to your desktop. Then use the "add new attachment" button on KP and use the choose file button and choose (the image) from your desktop. Click the "add attachment" button and it will show the actual image.

HTH!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: yes, poor you; not an image anyone would want to think of. After the initial shock, I might not be able to stop laughing. I thought he disappeared years ago.


Due to my most recent shock, I had to consume copious amounts of ice cream. I do hope there will be enough for the pool party. I am sure you, my friends, understand the medicinal value of ice cream and my definite need of it at this time.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, I didn't get a final picture before I gave it to her, but this is what I took before lining it. I was rushing to get it done before I left for CA, and just finished it and didn't get a photo.
> 
> .


The purse is really lovely. I'm sure your dd will love it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Due to my most recent shock, I had to consume copious amounts of ice cream. I do hope there will be enough for the pool party. I am sure you, my friends, understand the medicinal value of ice cream and my definite need of it at this time.


hehehheheheh :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB; simply remove the "s" after the 'http' when you copy and paste a link. See above - I removed the 's' that was there. That will create a clickable link.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will try to remember that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is another song for us today. Ahhhh.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I think it because Marion Barry ran D.C. for years after a sting op caught him in the drug business. Re-elected for term after term.
> 
> I think it because Eliot Spitzer is running for Comptroller in NY - opposed by Kristin Davis, another Democrat and the former madam who accused him of soliciting prostitutes, eventually resulting in his resignation as governor. He's running again, and she's running against him. In New York.
> 
> ...


CNN just did a piece on Weiner and did an out on the street interviewing New Yorkers segment. They interviewed at least 10 people (those that made air time) and all said it was time for Wiener to call it quits. If that's a sampling of their reaction to Wiener, then isn't as popular as he thinks.

HLN's Dr. Drew wasn't to impressed with Wiener's statement. He didn't believe Wiener went through therapy long enough for it to do any good. This type of therapy is an on going therapy. Not the short term Wiener eluded to, according to Dr. Drew. He also said that he didn't believe his wife really forgives him because of her body language. Why any voter trust Wiener is beyond me. He made the choice to send pictures of himself to women half his age, what other bad decisions will he make if he becomes mayor?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB; simply remove the "s" after the 'http' when you copy and paste a link. See above - I removed the 's' that was there. That will create a clickable link.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


Oh, my gosh - get your swimmie wings! There's a river of drool on here from people just LOOKING at all that wool. (Not me - I wouldn't know what to do with that sheep except feed him some peanuts in the shell. They do eat peanuts, don't they?)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Due to my most recent shock, I had to consume copious amounts of ice cream. I do hope there will be enough for the pool party. I am sure you, my friends, understand the medicinal value of ice cream and my definite need of it at this time.


I absolutely understand, you poor dear. In fact, I'm so upset at your upset that I, too, will have to dig into the cold stash (ice cream). No choice in the matter - it has to be done.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thought for the Day
> 
> Handle every stressful situation like a dog.
> If you can't eat it or play with it,
> Just pee on it and walk away.


Laughed out loud at that one! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Does watching obama give his "historic speech" (one of three) on economics count as a stressful situation?

He's talking about how "we" saved the economy. The man looks haunted - and he is - by the truth which he denies. 


Also on Fox: baby name coming "any moment!"


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> A friend sent this to me -
> 
> A Harley Biker is riding by the zoo in Washington , when he sees a little girl leaning into a lion's cage. Suddenly the lion grabs her by the collar of her jacket and tries to pull her inside to slaughter her, all under the eyes of her screaming parents.
> 
> ...


That is so funny. So true, but still laughing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I absolutely understand, you poor dear. In fact, I'm so upset at your upset that I, too, will have to dig into the cold stash (ice cream). No choice in the matter - it has to be done.


I just knew you would understand. Yes, it must be done.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> So now you work for MSNBC?


Soloweygirl,

I love your words and humor. Good for you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

George Alexander Louis


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> George Alexander Louis[/quote. I wanted it to be Spencer after Dianna family.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > George Alexander Louis[/quote. I wanted it to be Spencer after Dianna family.
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm thinking about Anthony Weiner and his running for office again. Did anyone hear the story that Huma (the wife) and Hillary Clinton were lovers as well as having their work connection?

Huma's body language at the presser told me she doesn't buy what hubby was saying, nor even looked affected by him and his prior actions he spoke about. 

Now I'm wondering if she is gay, as I heard, so nothing her husband does in his sex-texting would disturb Huma or their marriage.

I truly wonder if the so-called rumors are true as body language never lies. I don't care about her sexuality but voters may wish to see Huma stand by her man as Hillary did years ago. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Weiner does get voted in as Mayor because of Huma standing by him. If that happens, it will be a boost for Hillary since Huma still servers as an advisor to Hillary.

May God helps us, as we don't need another Liar-In-Chief.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm thinking about Anthony Weiner and his running for office again. Did anyone hear the story that Huma (the wife) and Hillary Clinton were lovers as well as having their work connection?
> 
> Huma's body language at the presser told me she doesn't buy what hubby was saying, nor even looked affected by him and his prior actions he spoke about.
> 
> ...


She can stand by her man all she wants, it's her choice. Just don't lie to the voting public about what an upstanding man he is and what good he'll do for the city. He has made a string of bad, disgusting decisions, why should we believe he won't continue to do the same once in office? He was, after all, a Representative when his "doings" became public.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> She can stand by her man all she wants, it's her choice. Just don't lie to the voting public about what an upstanding man he is and what good he'll do for the city. He has made a string of bad, disgusting decisions, why should we believe he won't continue to do the same once in office? He was, after all, a Representative when his "doings" became public.


I know, but I heard a couple of reports that Weiner is doing well, or better than expected, in early sampling. Does anyone think about the character of the person they are voting for any more?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm thinking about Anthony Weiner and his running for office again. Did anyone hear the story that Huma (the wife) and Hillary Clinton were lovers as well as having their work connection?
> 
> Huma's body language at the presser told me she doesn't buy what hubby was saying, nor even looked affected by him and his prior actions he spoke about.
> 
> ...


Somehow I don't think of the liberal women as stand-by-you-man-no-matter-what kind of women. BUT - there is the POWAH to be considered. And if Hillary mentored her, well...there you have it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> She can stand by her man all she wants, it's her choice. Just don't lie to the voting public about what an upstanding man he is and what good he'll do for the city. He has made a string of bad, disgusting decisions, why should we believe he won't continue to do the same once in office? He was, after all, a Representative when his "doings" became public.


Not only that, but it seems he was a bit preoccupied with his body image and his cell phone.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Not only that, but it seems he was a bit preoccupied with his body image and his cell phone.


If he is elected mayor, maybe he will ban sexting. That way, when he does it again, he'll have the chief of police arrest him and cart him off to jail. :-D :-D


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I just posted something similar on S&O about Weiner


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

All too coincidental for me. Hillary Senator of NY, Weiner's wife = Hillary's right hand aide, probable lover, travel buddy and Muslim. Bill two-timer (President and Cheat), Weiner two-timer cheat as well now. Bill key-note speaker for Obama at DNC even though each despises the other. Obama will support Hillary in run for Presidency as payment for Bill speaking for Obama at 2nd DNC. Huma to be veep? Anthony Weiner for NY Mayor? 

What a Lib/Dem mess to behold.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry I have not been on line today but had dr's appt this morning with some X-Rays & such so worn out had to rest when came home.

A friend sent me this message on an email but don't know how to put it on KP but here is the message:

Democratic thicket in 2016

Weiner/Holder. Too funny!

CB thanks for the letter from our father who art in Heaven.

A saying from the movie: contest winner in Ohio (cannot remember the name). Who said:

I try to attend church once in a great while as at my demise, and enter the church feet first, God won't have to ask "who is this" who enters my house.

Hello all the ladies on the Right.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry I have not been on line today but had dr's appt this morning with some X-Rays & such so worn out had to rest when came home.
> 
> A friend sent me this message on an email but don't know how to put it on KP but here is the message:
> 
> ...


Hi Janeway!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thought for the Day
> 
> Handle every stressful situation like a dog.
> If you can't eat it or play with it,
> Just pee on it and walk away.


fits of laughter love it and both of you and Bons humor today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joeys was up to Big Flats to check on Cabin today, then up to Rapids to Jim's BBQ to get two bottles of there sauce, then over to Stevens Point to Herrschners, but didn't by any yarn. Now am home. It sure was nic up there today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee read back post must say very pleasant here today. No load na voices with yelling and spitting all over just regular ladies. Except for one person who consumed so much ice cream reports on News of shortage. Said two women where seen eating it in a back yard. Actual one reporter said they were shoveling it in. (*_ *)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I couldn't resist posting this today with all this talk about Anthony Weiner:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee read back post must say very pleasant here today. No load na voices with yelling and spitting all over just regular ladies. Except for one person who consumed so much ice cream reports on News of shortage. Said two women where seen eating it in a back yard. Actual one reporter said they were shoveling it in. (*_ *)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee read back post must say very pleasant here today. No load na voices with yelling and spitting all over just regular ladies. Except for one person who consumed so much ice cream reports on News of shortage. Said two women where seen eating it in a back yard. Actual one reporter said they were shoveling it in. (*_ *)


 :thumbup: Haven't heard that report yet; hope the police scooped them up and they don't see the light of day for a month of Sundaes!

ooppf - that was bad.....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Joeys was up to Big Flats to check on Cabin today, then up to Rapids to Jim's BBQ to get two bottles of there sauce, then over to Stevens Point to Herrschners, but didn't by any yarn. Now am home. It sure was nic up there today.


Were you with her?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I couldn't resist posting this today with all this talk about Anthony Weiner:


I would change my name if I were him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Haven't heard that report yet; hope the police scooped them up and they don't see the light of day for a month of Sundaes!
> 
> ooppf - that was bad.....


Oh my! :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee read back post must say very pleasant here today. No load na voices with yelling and spitting all over just regular ladies. Except for one person who consumed so much ice cream reports on News of shortage. Said two women where seen eating it in a back yard. Actual one reporter said they were shoveling it in. (*_ *)


Yes, wasn't it nice without the nasties. Did I hear ice cream. Where do I find it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry I have not been on line today but had dr's appt this morning with some X-Rays & such so worn out had to rest when came home.
> 
> A friend sent me this message on an email but don't know how to put it on KP but here is the message:
> 
> ...


You're in good for! Wiener/Holder - they're made for each other.
:lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Joeys was up to Big Flats to check on Cabin today, then up to Rapids to Jim's BBQ to get two bottles of there sauce, then over to Stevens Point to Herrschners, but didn't by any yarn. Now am home. It sure was nic up there today.


Glad you had a nice time! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee read back post must say very pleasant here today. No load na voices with yelling and spitting all over just regular ladies. Except for one person who consumed so much ice cream reports on News of shortage. Said two women where seen eating it in a back yard. Actual one reporter said they were shoveling it in. (*_ *)


It had to be done.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I couldn't resist posting this today with all this talk about Anthony Weiner:


Yes, dear. Sorry to say. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Haven't heard that report yet; hope the police scooped them up and they don't see the light of day for a month of Sundaes!
> 
> ooppf - that was bad.....


 :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, wasn't it nice without the nasties. Did I hear ice cream. Where do I find it?


Solowey. :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - thanks for reminding me about the photos. Photos aren't that good right now since it's been so dry over the last month (its much prettier in the spring time). Also included a pic of our totem pole.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Very pretty WCK. Love the totem pole. I see a mama bear and baby, eagle and man. What else does it mean? That is on your land?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, wasn't it nice without the nasties. Did I hear ice cream. Where do I find it?


Hey, get in line. I wanted some ice cream too but two somebodies already ate it all. The need to be incarcerated.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK - your property views are fantastic. LOVE the totem pole. Please explain its symbols to us if they have particular meaning to you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I couldn't resist posting this today with all this talk about Anthony Weiner:


Too cute!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, WCK you have a lovely view & love the forum pole. Thanks for pictures.

Did I hear ice cream?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You should have PM'd me I would have met you. I was almost to Big Flats today.


Oh wish I had know :| would have pm you sorry. It was a last min. decision to go, as hubby wanted to check on cabin, and I said road trip . :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - thanks for reminding me about the photos. Photos aren't that good right now since it's been so dry over the last month (its much prettier in the spring time). Also included a pic of our totem pole.


Oh thank you I so wish I lived by you. How beautiful to look out on this every day. 
Love the Totem pole, someone spent a lot of time carving it. :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm thinking about Anthony Weiner and his running for office again. Did anyone hear the story that Huma (the wife) and Hillary Clinton were lovers as well as having their work connection?
> 
> Huma's body language at the presser told me she doesn't buy what hubby was saying, nor even looked affected by him and his prior actions he spoke about.
> 
> ...


I think Huma wants this to go away for her own career. She doesn't want to become known as "the poor little wife."


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

News Alert:

It has been reported that a ice cream factory was rob today. Two women with horrible wigs must say entered the " I can't Believe there is this much Ice Cream company" posing as delivery driver and loading personal at loading dock. With an order for 2,00 gallons of ice cream in all flavors to be delivered to a Country Bumpkins Ice Cream Parlor.
when semi was loaded the delivered driver was noted as not to swift at driving Semi as she manage to throw it in reverse and hit loading dock twice. No damage report on that yet. The eye witness told this reporter that when said person manage to get it in to gear, she had to be doing about 3 to 5 miles an hour. When robbery was noted police were informed. They assumed that semi would not be hard to locate as the semi was not doing to well in the speed department.
But after searching state and not being able to locate said semi. They went to the home of a Mrs. Country Bumpkin. She informed said officer that she did not know what he was talking about.She also stated she didn't own an Ice Parlor. 
As these women are armed and dangerous, please notifly local law inforcement. Also as these two are known to use a mean ice cream scoop weapon, stay away. 
One was a shorty lady with a black wig, and not very well styled, with a pink bathing suit with writing across the back that said "Your MOMA" Her companion called her Vanilla, and was seen with ice cream dripping down her chin. The other lady had on a yellow swimming suit, and horrible blonde wig that hung down to her knees. she was called creamy and was the driver last seen in semi singing off key I have a brand new ice cream scoops and you have ice cream too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

What can I say.... hilarity ensues.

What a story. I think I know both Creamy and Vanilla. 

Breaking News - here is the Country Bumpkins Ice Cream Parlor - Breaking News

Do not approach as the two ice cream bandits are inside, melting, and are armed and considered bloated.

Contact authorities and approach only with straws or spoons.

Eyewitness report by Yarnie of WI.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Y'alllllllll are nuts! LOLOLOL Make that walnuts, chocolate sauce with whip cream. llllllllllllllol


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What can I say.... hilarity ensues.
> 
> What a story. I think I know both Creamy and Vanilla.
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What can I say.... hilarity ensues.
> 
> What a story. I think I know both Creamy and Vanilla.
> 
> ...


Nice parlor if I do say so. So C Bumpkins is in on the ice cream scam. Will have to notify authorites in her town again. Should have known she was in on the ice cream scoop robbery. She had a swimming suit in black and yellow stripes and swimming thingy's on arms. with the smell of vanilla on her breath.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> News Alert:
> 
> It has been reported that a ice cream factory was rob today. Two women with horrible wigs must say entered the " I can't Believe there is this much Ice Cream company" posing as delivery driver and loading personal at loading dock. With an order for 2,00 gallons of ice cream in all flavors to be delivered to a Country Bumpkins Ice Cream Parlor.
> when semi was loaded the delivered driver was noted as not to swift at driving Semi as she manage to throw it in reverse and hit loading dock twice. No damage report on that yet. The eye witness told this reporter that when said person manage to get it in to gear, she had to be doing about 3 to 5 miles an hour. When robbery was noted police were informed. They assumed that semi would not be hard to locate as the semi was not doing to well in the speed department.
> ...


This is hysterical. So funny!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This is hysterical. So funny!


Isn't it!? Lol


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When I saw the "ice cream parlor," I thought about Hansel and Gretel.
> It looks almost good enough to eat.


I thought that, too! I was thinking that one might be in danger of becoming the meal instead of getting one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Due to my most recent shock, I had to consume copious amounts of ice cream. I do hope there will be enough for the pool party. I am sure you, my friends, understand the medicinal value of ice cream and my definite need of it at this time.


extreme situations call for desperate measures - in this case maybe a gallon?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is another song for us today. Ahhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I couldn't resist posting this today with all this talk about Anthony Weiner:


  too funny


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Very pretty WCK. Love the totem pole. I see a mama bear and baby, eagle and man. What else does it mean? That is on your land?


The totem was here when we bought the property, the previous owners had a furniture and appliance business so the totem includes a carving of the RCA dog and gramophone on the base. We don't know who the carver is, so we don't know the full story of the totem because it is personal to the carver and his clan.

In general the eagle is the messenger of the Creator and represents power and peace. The bear is a protector of the forest and animals. Adding the human faces represents the ties between humans and the spirit world.

We are grateful to live in such a beautiful place


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think Huma wants this to go away for her own career. She doesn't want to become known as "the poor little wife."


Too late.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> News Alert:
> 
> It has been reported that a ice cream factory was rob today. Two women with horrible wigs must say entered the " I can't Believe there is this much Ice Cream company" posing as delivery driver and loading personal at loading dock. With an order for 2,00 gallons of ice cream in all flavors to be delivered to a Country Bumpkins Ice Cream Parlor.
> when semi was loaded the delivered driver was noted as not to swift at driving Semi as she manage to throw it in reverse and hit loading dock twice. No damage report on that yet. The eye witness told this reporter that when said person manage to get it in to gear, she had to be doing about 3 to 5 miles an hour. When robbery was noted police were informed. They assumed that semi would not be hard to locate as the semi was not doing to well in the speed department.
> ...


 :shock: Solowey and I never saw 'em.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What can I say.... hilarity ensues.
> 
> What a story. I think I know both Creamy and Vanilla.
> 
> ...


hic! burp!   :shock: :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The totem was here when we bought the property, the previous owners had a furniture and appliance business so the totem includes a carving of the RCA dog and gramophone on the base. We don't know who the carver is, so we don't know the full story of the totem because it is personal to the carver and his clan.
> 
> In general the eagle is the messenger of the Creator and represents power and peace. The bear is a protector of the forest and animals. Adding the human faces represents the ties between humans and the spirit world.
> 
> We are grateful to live in such a beautiful place


It is beautiful.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins Ice Cream Parlor is a must visit for all ice cream addicts, well worth the travel to AR. With its unique architecture and colourful decor, its a major draw for anyone planning fun social functions. The adjoining pool is also available for bling diving events.

Thanks to Creamy and Vanilla for providing refreshments for the pool party


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Ya'll are not right

Happy digesting


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

NEWS ALERT;

this reporter just learn of interstate Rocky Road, they really need to fix the holes around there. was close today due to ice cream spill on roads covering both sides. Photos at a later date. The photo ladies busy helping with clean up, both brought their best spoons. 

Semi broke down on interstate and flow of melting ice cream could not be stop. 
Witness said she was driving along just knitting and saw two women walking along with a coolers on wheels, more than one cooler its seems they had a rope tied to each cooler. tall one in a tight fitting black wig and shorty in a blonde wig which she kept tripping over. We are sure they are the ice cream bandits.As blonde wig was notice to have chocolate stripes running down. Must have change as to think they were not so noticeable, that proves they are whom we think. They didn't know you couldn't run a semi in low gear and try to keep it going at sixy miles and hour. 
Said lady who pick them up Miss Loveofthelakes, don't ask this women a little off kept repeating they all are just not right. Was noted that she was slurring her speak, seem she had and ice cream headache. But did pick up our bandits and drove them to state line. Seem they were on their way to pick up friend in Minn. who was said not to have time for ice cream as too busy knitting for the twins, not sure who twins are but Minn has twins baseball team. They ask Miss loveofthelakes if she would care to join them. Miss LOL, said she was on her way to lake for a pondtoon boat ride with friends. 
Road should be clean soon as lot of volunterrs have shown up to help with clean up. I myself found the rocky of roads very tastie myself.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> NEWS ALERT;
> 
> this reporter just learn of interstate Rocky Road, they really need to fix the holes around there. was close today due to ice cream spill on roads covering both sides. Photos at a later date. The photo ladies busy helping with clean up, both brought their best spoons.
> 
> ...


I love this. Thank you! Still laughing.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nice parlor if I do say so. So C Bumpkins is in on the ice cream scam. Will have to notify authorites in her town again. Should have known she was in on the ice cream scoop robbery. She had a swimming suit in black and yellow stripes and swimming thingy's on arms. with the smell of vanilla on her breath.


Who would have thought this of our own CB! Too cute!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> NEWS ALERT;
> 
> this reporter just learn of interstate Rocky Road, they really need to fix the holes around there. was close today due to ice cream spill on roads covering both sides. Photos at a later date. The photo ladies busy helping with clean up, both brought their best spoons.
> 
> ...


Wow, you should write a weekly funny for your newspaper! LOL


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

The ice cream parlor I looks good enough to eat! Spoons anyone?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks girls for all the laughs. I love ya'll! Now to some scary stuff I just found on KP.http://www.youtube.com/v/AHrZgS-Gvi4


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Country Bumpkins Ice Cream Parlor is a must visit for all ice cream addicts, well worth the travel to AR. With its unique architecture and colourful decor, its a major draw for anyone planning fun social functions. The adjoining pool is also available for bling diving events.
> 
> Thanks to Creamy and Vanilla for providing refreshments for the pool party


 :XD: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would change my name if I were him.


He already did, to Carlos Danger. Boy, is he ever in danger now. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It had to be done.


Yes Yarnie, Bonnie and I had to do it. I was so distraught at seeing Geraldo Riveria's mostly nude picture I required ice cream to help in my recuperation. "Nurse" Bonnie was assisting me in my therapy. I'm afraid we over medicated. What a way to go. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> News Alert:
> 
> It has been reported that a ice cream factory was rob today. Two women with horrible wigs must say entered the " I can't Believe there is this much Ice Cream company" posing as delivery driver and loading personal at loading dock. With an order for 2,00 gallons of ice cream in all flavors to be delivered to a Country Bumpkins Ice Cream Parlor.
> when semi was loaded the delivered driver was noted as not to swift at driving Semi as she manage to throw it in reverse and hit loading dock twice. No damage report on that yet. The eye witness told this reporter that when said person manage to get it in to gear, she had to be doing about 3 to 5 miles an hour. When robbery was noted police were informed. They assumed that semi would not be hard to locate as the semi was not doing to well in the speed department.
> ...


Egads Bonnie, we have been identified. With your quick thinking and directions we were able to avoid detection. Sometimes it just pays to drive slowly, the posse has passed up by. You bet we are armed with the necessary weapons, I mean utensils, to see that my therapy continues without further interruption. We are presently holed up in a nice, quiet, private place and plan on over medicating to our hearts content. Catch us if you can!!

P.S. All trespassers will be death with accordingly: with a bowl of their favorite flavor ice cream. We will then start a group therapy session.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> NEWS ALERT;
> 
> this reporter just learn of interstate Rocky Road, they really need to fix the holes around there. was close today due to ice cream spill on roads covering both sides. Photos at a later date. The photo ladies busy helping with clean up, both brought their best spoons.
> 
> ...


PSSSST! Bonnie, the diversion worked. Everyone thinks they found us. We can now make a clear getaway. We can now hide in plain sight. I told you the 2nd trailer would be useful. HEHEHEHE


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

NEW NEWS ALERT;

Said ice cream bandits seem to have disappeared. Were last seen in Northern part of Minn. A lot of hot air was reported and eye witness said two ladies with really I mean really bad wigs where heading south again, trying to get away from all the hot air as ice cream taking a turn for the worst, and melting. They still haven't found the thumperoftwins. Eye witness was a little confused as to the two being the same ones that authorities where looking for.
She said when had a saying across her back side. our mo.Notice as they left a y and a mo on both sides of swimming suit. Which makes one wonder if the ice cream bandit are having over load on eating the ice cream. Blonde aka Creamy suit was more then tight it was now strapless and eye witness said she was having trouble holding suit up with hands and eating ice cream. 
One would think it is time to purchase new swimming suits. 
All the news that isn't fit to print for now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

News from our northern neighbors . Canada if you don't know.

The fishing pole bandit made her got away again according to authorites. 

Seem shortage of Salmon causes by this one. Goes by the name of Salm salad. Using fishing pole as weapon. Goes to local fishing spots where many are catching Salmon. Several people have reported injuries do to this lady. Said she is really a mean one. Even stealing salmon from Bears. 
When she leaves she is said to say another one for the pool Canadian authorites are at a lost for what why and how this women carries this off as she is a bit of a thing. One lady said she also is carry two large size knitting needles and loves giving everyone a poke too. 

All I can say is whats up with the Salmon Heist. Wonder if she is going into a fish shanty business. 
Said person was wearing a knitted wig( two tone in color, red and orange) with hanging yarn in back. Seem she caught it when throwing her fishing pole around. 
If seen notifly Canadian authorites.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry but this story sounds fishy and does not pass the 'sniff' test


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Which makes one wonder if the ice cream bandit are having over load on eating the ice cream. Blonde aka Creamy suit was more then tight it was now strapless and eye witness said she was having trouble holding suit up with hands and eating ice cream.
> One would think it is time to purchase new swimming suits.


It might make one really wonder if it's perhaps time to give up the swimming suits and opt for muumuus instead?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> NEW NEWS ALERT;
> 
> Said ice cream bandits seem to have disappeared. Were last seen in Northern part of Minn. A lot of hot air was reported and eye witness said two ladies with really I mean really bad wigs where heading south again, trying to get away from all the hot air as ice cream taking a turn for the worst, and melting. They still haven't found the thumperoftwins. Eye witness was a little confused as to the two being the same ones that authorities where looking for.
> She said when had a saying across her back side. our mo.Notice as they left a y and a mo on both sides of swimming suit. Which makes one wonder if the ice cream bandit are having over load on eating the ice cream. Blonde aka Creamy suit was more then tight it was now strapless and eye witness said she was having trouble holding suit up with hands and eating ice cream.
> ...


Will they get the death by ice cream penalty?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Will they get the death by ice cream penalty?


Only if they don't develope a lactose intolerance first.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Sorry but this story sounds fishy and does not pass the 'sniff' test


Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarnie, you are too funny with reporting the news but glad you are keeping us informed!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think Huma wants this to go away for her own career. She doesn't want to become known as "the poor little wife."


True as any other woman would leave the sextexter who sends Sexy pictures & messages to women--he did not learn nor will he quit as he has an addiction! One woman was from Indiana.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> True as any other woman would leave the sextexter who sends Sexy pictures & messages to women--he did not learn nor will he quit as he has an addiction! One woman was from Indiana.


Guess what?????

She works for Obama's campaign web site, or something along those lines

Doesn't Weiner's wife work for Hilary?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> News from our northern neighbors . Canada if you don't know.
> 
> The fishing pole bandit made her got away again according to authorites.
> 
> ...


Wow, North America has finally found a real investigative journalist, someone who knows how to find and report the facts without the spin! No more fishy secrets to be hidden away.

ps - the pool party really needs the fish and the bears can always catch another one before hibernating for the winter


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Guess what?????
> 
> She works for Obama's campaign web site, or something along those lines
> 
> Doesn't Weiner's wife work for Hilary?


Figures he's associated with Obama.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Guess what?????
> 
> She works for Obama's campaign web site, or something along those lines
> 
> Doesn't Weiner's wife work for Hilary?


Figures he's associated with Obama.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello to all. I have been too busy until now to join you here today. Put up refrigerator pickles and banana pepper poppers. Also struggling with a lace pattern. 

After I frogged my shrug I have been working on for forever it seems, I found a lace pattern that doesn't seem too hard, but it takes a lot if attention. At this rate I will probably finish it next year. 

How long do we expect the trolls to leave us alone? It has been quiet. 

I have watched FNC today and am hearing some about Benghazi. I am wondering why we haven't had more about the deaths. If the deaths get reported as we think they will, Americans will be up in arms. I think there will be a demand for action. I am getting more angry about Obama's stonewalling.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Guess what?????
> 
> She works for Obama's campaign web site, or something along those lines
> 
> Doesn't Weiner's wife work for Hilary?


I think so as it seems it was on the news.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Hello to all. I have been too busy until now to join you here today. Put up refrigerator pickles and banana pepper poppers. Also struggling with a lace pattern.
> 
> After I frogged my shrug I have been working on for forever it seems, I found a lace pattern that doesn't seem too hard, but it takes a lot if attention. At this rate I will probably finish it next year.
> 
> ...


Do you freeze the pepper poppers? I love those things but they have cream cheese in them now instead of cheddar cheese so I don't like the cream cheese ones.

How long will the ref pickled last? I understand about frogging as sometimes it seems on a new shawl that is what I do for a while then go to a local knit shop for help!

I am so angry at Obo that I change the channel when he is on after the Z episode. No other president has talked about a murder trial.

Our city allowed one protest then won't allow anymore about the Z as those people closed some vital streets during rush hour! What a mess as some people did not get home until 7-8 that night! Give me a break!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Country Bumpkins Ice Cream Parlor is a must visit for all ice cream addicts, well worth the travel to AR. With its unique architecture and colourful decor, its a major draw for anyone planning fun social functions. The adjoining pool is also available for bling diving events.
> 
> Thanks to Creamy and Vanilla for providing refreshments for the pool party


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I love this. Thank you! Still laughing.


Agreed - great!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes Yarnie, Bonnie and I had to do it. I was so distraught at seeing Geraldo Riveria's mostly nude picture I required ice cream to help in my recuperation. "Nurse" Bonnie was assisting me in my therapy. I'm afraid we over medicated. What a way to go. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 We did the responsible thing, solowey girl. :wink:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We did the responsible thing, solowey girl. :wink:


I believe that all of these postings of Dems' private parts are part of a vast left wing conspiracy. If they keep posting themselves we eat more ice cream. Eat more ice cream and gain more weight. Then Michele can condemn us for our eating habits and have Obama make an Executive Order banning ice cream.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I believe that all of these postings of Dems' private parts are part of a vast left wing conspiracy. If they keep posting themselves we eat more ice cream. Eat more ice cream and gain more weight. Then Michele can condemn us for our eating habits and have Obama make an Executive Order banning ice cream.


You are right. Now I see it - it's all part of a vast left-wing conspiracy.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Do you freeze the pepper poppers? I love those things but they have cream cheese in them now instead of cheddar cheese so I don't like the cream cheese ones.
> 
> How long will the ref pickled last? I understand about frogging as sometimes it seems on a new shawl that is what I do for a while then go to a local knit shop for help!
> 
> ...


I tried a new popper recipe. It calls for sausage, which you cook, crumble, and drain. Then you add cream cheese pieces. It melts and holds the sausage together. You halve banana peppers, deseeding them. You fill the halves with the sausage, sprinkle with shredded cheese ( I used sharp cheddar), bread crumbs, garlic powder, and red pepper flakes. I used half regular sausage and half hot sausage. I did this to give it a little oomph. My banana peppers were mild ones, not Hungarian.

I don't know why, but my mild peppers are very prolific this year. I did freeze two large and one medium cookie sheets full. I will bag them in ziploc bags after they are frozen. My jalapeños are not producing yet, but I have lots of banana peppers, so I wanted to do something with them.

The refrigerator pickle recipe I used is supposed to be close to Claussen pickles. This is is the basic recipe:

http://www.food.com/recipe/claussen-kosher-pickle-copycat-249520

I googled lots of Claussen pickle recipes, and did modify this one a bit. One link had the deconstructed list of ingredients. I do that a lot myself. If there is something canned or pickled that I like, I try to follow the ingredient list. That led me to agree with the deconstructer that I should use white vinegar rather than apple cider vinegar. I do use apple cider vinegar for sweet pickles, but I wanted these to be dill pickles.

The Claussen label does not give you a list of spices though, so I added those listed on this site:

http://frontyardveggies.com/wordpress/?p=464

Anyway, this may be way more than you wanted to know, but so far the pickles look good. I have one large gallon of spears and two quarts of chips sitting on my kitchen counter. The jars and spice levels look right. I will keep the jars there for at least 3-4 days out of the sun. I covered them with a dish towel and just loosely put lids on as suggested.. Then, I'll refrigerate. I think they store for about 6 months refrigerated. One recipe indicated that.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You are right. Now I see it - it's all part of a vast left-wing conspiracy.


You and LivetheLake are so funny. Actually, I think the great Left-wing conspiracy is that BO needs more money for Obamacare, so we will be targeted for higher premiums based on our weight. He's probably going to get kickbacks from insurers for overweight premium coverage.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I made another batch of black raspberry jam today. One little problem. I did not have quite enough berries, so I added some strawberries. The strawberries rose to the top of the jars when they were processed. It tastes good and I guess that is all that counts. I'll try a different combination next time.


Yum! Last year, I made raspberry sauce. You pour it over ice cream. It was very good. Also made red raspberry jam. However, I'll bet you picked your own berries. I shopped for mine unfortunately, but my local grocery has lots of sales on them now. I used to have raspberry plants, but they got difficult to mow around. So, my DH mowed them down. It took a long time to get rid of the roots.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Knit Crazy for the recipes as they sound good especially the poppers. I don't have any banana peppers but will buy a few to make as the sausage sounds great. I did not plant hot peppers this year as canned & dried some last year so have enough.

Did anyone try the waffle chocolate cookies recipe that I posted? They are quick & easy & my grands like them & I'm not baking cookies for 30 or more minutes!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Guess what?????
> 
> She works for Obama's campaign web site, or something along those lines
> 
> Doesn't Weiner's wife work for Hilary?


I saw an interview with the Indiana woman. She sounded intelligent and looked decent. In fact she looked a little like his wife. What is wrong with women who would get involved with men like him? Him I have tagged as a Narcissist.

Did you know that there are different spins on Narcissists. One type is hypersexualized. That's Weiner to a T. I have some knowledge of Narcissm because my divorced daughter was married to one. My ex-SIL was not hypersexualized. He was more the classic type, caustic, mean, self-centered and a control freak. Everything in a Narcissists life is about making them happy. There is something missing in their makeup that can't be fixed. They have no empathy for others. They are truly destructive to children. If Huma is staying for her child, she is guaranteeing that her child will become damaged by Weiner. My ex-SIL was not too damaging to my GS until my daughter upset the cart and filed for divorce. He was very damaging to her though anytime he didn't get what he wanted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I believe that all of these postings of Dems' private parts are part of a vast left wing conspiracy. If they keep posting themselves we eat more ice cream. Eat more ice cream and gain more weight. Then Michele can condemn us for our eating habits and have Obama make an Executive Order banning ice cream.


shhh don't give anyone any hints :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The totem was here when we bought the property, the previous owners had a furniture and appliance business so the totem includes a carving of the RCA dog and gramophone on the base. We don't know who the carver is, so we don't know the full story of the totem because it is personal to the carver and his clan.
> 
> In general the eagle is the messenger of the Creator and represents power and peace. The bear is a protector of the forest and animals. Adding the human faces represents the ties between humans and the spirit world.
> 
> We are grateful to live in such a beautiful place


I am glad you know the history of the totem pole. That is really neat to have it in your yard. Yes you are blessed to have all that beauty around you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Will they get the death by ice cream penalty?


Only if we are eating the Yarnells Death by Chocolate. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I made another batch of black raspberry jam today. One little problem. I did not have quite enough berries, so I added some strawberries. The strawberries rose to the top of the jars when they were processed. It tastes good and I guess that is all that counts. I'll try a different combination next time.


Ohh that sounds good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL As we 
> progress into 2013, I want to thank you 
> for 
> >your educational e-mails over the past 
> year. I am 
> >totally screwed up now and have 
> little chance of recovery. 
> > 
> >I can no 
> longer open a bathroom door without using 
> >a paper towel, nor let the waitress put 
> lemon slices in 
> >my ice water without worrying 
> about the bacteria on 
> >the lemon peel. 
> > 
> >I can't sit 
> down on a hotel bedspread because I can 
> >only imagine what has happened on it 
> since it was last washed. 
> > 
> >I have trouble 
> shaking hands with someone who has been 
> >driving because the number one pastime 
> while driving alone 
> >is picking one's 
> nose. 
> > 
> >Eating a 
> little snack sends me on a guilt trip 
> because I 
> >can only imagine how 
> many gallons of trans fats I have 
> >consumed 
> over the years. 
> > 
> >I can't touch 
> any woman's handbag for fear she has placed 
> >it on the floor of a public 
> toilet. 
> > 
> >I must send my 
> special thanks for the email about rat poo 
> >in the glue on envelopes because I 
> now have to use a wet 
> >sponge with every 
> envelope that needs sealing. 
> > 
> >ALSO,now I have to scrub the top of every can I open for 
> >the same reason. 
> > 
> >I can't have a 
> drink in a bar because I fear I'll wake up 
> >in a bathtub full of ice with my 
> kidneys gone. 
> > 
> >I can't eat at 
> KFC because their chickens are actually 
> horrible 
> >mutant freaks with no eyes, 
> feet or feathers. 
> > 
> >I can't use 
> cancer-causing deodorants even though I smell 
> >like a water buffalo on a hot 
> day. 
> > 
> >Thanks to you I have learned that my prayers only get answered 
> >if I forward an e-mail to seven 
> of my friends and make a wish 
> >within five 
> minutes. 
> > 
> >Because of 
> your concern,I no longer drink Coca Cola 
> because 
> >it can remove toilet 
> stains. 
> > 
> >I no longer 
> buy fuel without taking someone along to watch 
> the car, 
> >so a serial killer doesn't crawl in my back seat when I'm filling up. 
> > 
> >I no longer 
> use Cling Wrap in the microwave because it 
> causes 
> >seven different types of 
> cancer. 
> > 
> >And thanks for 
> letting me know I can't boil a cup of water 
> >in the microwave anymore because it 
> will blow up in my face, 
> >disfiguring me for 
> life. 
> > 
> >I no longer go 
> to the cinema because I could be pricked with a 
> >needle infected with AIDS 
>  when I sit down. 
> > 
> >I no longer go 
> to shopping centers because someone will drug 
> >me with a perfume sample and rob 
> me.. 
> > 
> >And I no longer answer the phone because someone will ask 
> >me 
> to dial a number for which I will get a huge 
> phone bill with 
> >calls to Jamaica , Uganda , 
> Singapore and Uzbekistan .. 
> > 
> >Thanks to you I can't use anyone's toilet but mine because a 
> >big black snake could be lurking 
> under the seat and cause me 
> >instant death 
> when it bites my butt. 
> > 
> >And thanks to 
> your great advice I can't ever pick up a 
> >dime coin dropped in the car park 
> because it was probably 
> >placed there by a sex 
> molester waiting to grab me as I bend 
> over. 
> > 
> >I can't do any 
> gardening because I'm afraid I'll get bitten 
> >by the Violin Spider and my hand will 
> fall off. 
> > 
> >If you don't 
> send this e-mail to at least 144,000 people 
> in 
> >the next 70 minutes, a large dove with 
> diarrhea will land 
> >on your head at 5:00 p.m. 
> tomorrow afternoon, and the 
> >fleas from 120 
> camels will infest your back, causing you 
> >to 
> grow a hairy hump. I know this will occur 
> because it 
> >actually happened to a friend of 
> my next door neighbor&#65533;s 
> >ex mother-in-law's 
> second husband's cousin's best friend's 
> >beautician! 
> > 
> >Oh, and by the 
> way... 
> > 
> >A German scientist from Argentina 
> , after a lengthy study, 
> >has discovered that 
> people with insufficient brain activity 
> >read 
> their e-mails with their hand on the 
> mouse. 
> > 
> >Don't bother taking it off now, 
> it's too late. 
> > 
> >P. S. I now keep my 
> toothbrush in the living room, because 
> >I was 
> told by e-mail that water splashes over 6 ft. 
> out 
> >of the toilet.. 
> > 
> >NOW YOU HAVE 
> YOURSELF A VERY GOOD 
> DAY&#65533; 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > This is from Maxine. LOL


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

CB, very true on all points. Thanks


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Remember Ben Ghazi!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Remember Benghazi!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I believe that all of these postings of Dems' private parts are part of a vast left wing conspiracy. If they keep posting themselves we eat more ice cream. Eat more ice cream and gain more weight. Then Michele can condemn us for our eating habits and have Obama make an Executive Order banning ice cream.


bring out the cones and the scoops and we'll have protest marches; if we let them get away with banning ice cream - what's next - chocolate!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> It might make one really wonder if it's perhaps time to give up the swimming suits and opt for muumuus instead?


Not so fast. Ice cream bandit #1 (ICB1) and ICB2 do not need mu mus. We have very cleverly duped the public into thinking we are getting too large for our bejeweled bathing attire. I suggested to ICB2 that we stop by WalMart and bribe some of their "better" dressed customers to impersonate us. Our ruse worked as we are still at large, just not large. It has also been discussed that we make several stops along our way and "kidnap" those in need of therapy. Be on the lookout for our truck and trailer. You will know it when you see it. Remember, we are serious.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I believe that all of these postings of Dems' private parts are part of a vast left wing conspiracy. If they keep posting themselves we eat more ice cream. Eat more ice cream and gain more weight. Then Michele can condemn us for our eating habits and have Obama make an Executive Order banning ice cream.


If Michele takes away my ice cream, I will take away her French Fries.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We did the responsible thing, solowey girl. :wink:


Yes we did Bonnie. We had no choice. :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Your humble news photog reporting for duty.

Here are the photos of two suspects, recently identified as ICB1 and ICB2:


Also, a older mug-shot of both bandits, IC1 and IC2 was recently released by the FBI for two of the most wanted Ice Cream Bandits:

If you see either of these two, please report to Yarnie so they can be scooped up immediately.

NOTE: these are faux disguises - these women are not this pretty and their appearances are deceiving. Please be careful, particularly with ICB1 who wears gloves so does not leave any sticky fingerprints on handles.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Here are three recently released photos of evidence that has been left behind at crime scenes visited by ICB1 and ICB2.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your humble news photog reporting for duty.
> 
> Here are the photos of two suspects, recently identified as ICB1 and ICB2:
> 
> ...


You are too funny!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Your humble photog also captured a pic of this logo on the back of ICB2:


and also the backside of ICB1: 



do not approach either of these cream hogs as they do bite and swallow!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Continue the story please as everyone jump in with more. I'm on the couch as think I did too much work got shaking so resting.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your humble news photog reporting for duty.
> 
> Here are the photos of two suspects, recently identified as ICB1 and ICB2:
> 
> ...


Very funny!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

This photo was in my camera. For the life of me, I cannot understand the connection of twins, MN and ice cream. But, hey, if this photo helps bring in the ice cream bandits, we'll then, I guess I'm happy I got the scoop of this story.







one more thing: there may possibly be a third red-head wigged out suspect: this may or may not be ICB3: file photo courtesy of Yo Mama's Ice Cream Factory:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Also, a older mug-shot of both bandits, IC1 and IC2 was recently released by the FBI for two of the most wanted Ice Cream Bandits


Federal Bureau of Ice Cream?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Federal Bureau of Ice Cream?


Of course not silly, is was the Czar of Tubs of Creamshire. I made a mistake posting "FBI" it should have read, photos courtesy of "CTC."


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Brilliant. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your humble news photog reporting for duty.
> 
> Here are the photos of two suspects, recently identified as ICB1 and ICB2:
> 
> ...


oooooooooooohahhhhhha


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This photo was in my camera. For the life of me, I cannot understand the connection of twins, MN and ice cream. But, hey, if this photo helps bring in the ice cream bandits, we'll then, I guess I'm happy I got the scoop of this story.
> 
> one more thing: there may possibly be a third red-head wigged out suspect: this may or may not be ICB3: file photo courtesy of Yo Mama's Ice Cream Factory:


How did you get my pic!!!!????   :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are three recently released photos of evidence that has been left behind at crime scenes visited by ICB1 and ICB2.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:   :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are three recently released photos of evidence that has been left behind at crime scenes visited by ICB1 and ICB2.


Where's my bling?????


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How did you get my pic!!!!????   :lol:


I found it on the bulletin board outside the ladies room at the CB Ice Cream Parlor.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where's my bling?????


Did the ICBs steal your bling too? I thought they only grabbed ice cream .... back to my camera and sleuthing ....


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did the ICBs steal your bling too? I thought they only grabbed ice cream .... back to my camera and sleuthing ....


No, it was taxed at a 150% rate. So, she had to sell it (at a loss, I might add) so that everyone else who wanted the bling, but could not afford it, could have it, too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

NEWS ALERT

Editor an Chief, and head of FBOI of this news paper know as Knot pretty go go girl has had to post pictures of recent going on's. She also has put one her agents on the job of hunting down the ice cream bandits. A misssssssss (them) captian Jo so mores. 

They were since last report seen in Minn,stop at a home of the # one ice cream bandit of all times. Miss twin Bunny who is know for her Thumping around to distract others from her heist. eye witness report the three where seen riding a tandem Bike pulling a wagon which contained two large coolers and one screaming Bunny. Something about she lost her balls of twin yarns to make her blankets for her baby Bunnies due soon.They the balls of yarn where hanging off the back of wagon unrolling as they went. 
Which brings in our (Fun bun idol) FBOI agent JO So mores.The best on the force if I don't say so myself, and I don't KGP made me say this as she is being paid to do this as the economy is so bad she had to hold down two not one but two jobs. I am not getting paid enough for all of this mess either. But no she doesn't believe I should have more money. Sorry got off track here. but that's not saying alot when I say so so there.
Josomores is on the job. Pick up the lose yarn and now on track to rolling both colors into a ball. Figures if unrolled yarn should lead to finding the Ice cream nuts. 

It was also reported that the Creamy and Vanilla where taken across the MISSISSIPPI SS PP Y river by a lady with slurred speech pontoon boat, this one was last seen floating down the MISS a sloppy singing Here I go again, were off to see the wizard.
Last siteing of ice cream thugs Was by one man who said there was a lot of screaming going on. It seems Creamy's wig was because so long covering Vanilla's face and an arguement had started. Vanilla was refusing to pedal and Creamy's wig was half off her head. Man said he couldn't stop laughing as wig wasn't the only thing that was funny seem there was a little back end over hang on bike seats. If you catch my drift.They were last seen heading East at a very slow pace and one Bunny was not to happy being a back seat driver. I wonder where they are going. This is really getting to me. KPG expect me to report this with ever new siteing well she's got another think coming on that. She would make a good President Calls me on carpet about photo op. It's not my fault she is all over the place, she should keep her behinder at the news job instead of running the FBOI too. Sorry just had to be said, she is a la dee da that one.Any way that's all the news that is unfit to print for now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knot Pretty: How many times must I tell you, to not post my name in vain? 

I work "UNDERCOVER" only and do not appreciate being outed by the likes of you. You're not paying me enough to put up with me flying around the world for photo ops to please you. You are no Lady, bugging me all the time.

As soon as I get you in my sites, I'm going blast you with a triple scoop AND post your image too!

Take that ....

Whipped these up while on surveillance: something has to pay the bills (the below minimum wages you pay aren't cutting it); hope they'll sell.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey what are you talking abaout your my boss, I am not yours. see told you she's a la de da. More money and I will not vain you please. 1.50 a post does not get one any here it's not even enough for a triple scoop. Egads give it a rest will you. RAise or not to raise that is the question.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey what are you talking abaout your my boss, I am not yours.


Oh, I forgot. I'll raise you a waffle cone.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

For laughing out loud you ladies are true story tellers--continue.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

and another thing stop calling on the carpet. Every time you do I have to lay a new one, and I don't get paid for that either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

We have been ask to apolizie to said Country of bumping her kins about posting older photo of her. She request we post her glam shot of her with her bling. Which by the way she lifted from the five and dime store.
Must say though it was a nice set of blings she had on. Just goes to show you if you have good taste you'll wear any thing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just in News Alert: 
Actual it been sitting on my desk for a few days, took time off to go do the annual all crazy women's line dance and walking marathon. More like a gab fest if you ask me. Gees after 6 hours of that you wonder why I am like I am. Really sick of hearing you can do it you can do it. They didn't even break into a sweat. With benchs ever ten feet to rest at. I for one thought they could have moved them a little bit closer. Not use to moving that much.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> and another thing stop calling on the carpet. Every time you do I have to lay a new one, and I don't get paid for that either.


Pick, pick, pick, picky ... it is not that difficult, come out of your big White House, get your behind down the stairs, and kick it!

It will lay right down smoothly for you ... think you can handle that?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> We have been ask to apolizie to said Country of bumping her kins about posting older photo of her. She request we post her glam shot of her with her bling. Which by the way she lifted from the five and dime store.
> Must say though it was a nice set of blings she had on. Just goes to show you if you have good taste you'll wear any thing.


Found it: here she is last August all blinged out in high glam: wait to you see the top alone for this year's pool party; ohh la la ... (I've refrained from posting this year's swimsuit as I don't exactly call it "good taste.") A little too far to the Left if you ask me, and a little too Right of Red with over-the-top bling; ain't my thing.) Pretty though ....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

News Alert: (now this is really news.
Robbery reported at the C. Bump Kins (off) Gingerbread Ice cream polar and added candy store. (just a note here, seem our Bump Kins is a ice cream alcholic been in rehab, but still not right in the head). The reason for the candy part, is to replenish ice cream. 
Well any way seem half the roof and a couple of railings are missing. Inside rock candy, candy necklaces, wax soda bottles, gum drops, pop rocks and assorted chocolates were missing, and one set of hallween wax teeth,only one. Broken tooth found near the rock candy. By the way CB makes a mean fudge sauce if interested make sure you ask for it with your next dip. 
The only decription we have so far. Two ladies on a two seater mopped with saddle bags were seen leaving store around that time. One old man ( and he didn't hear to well) said one of the ladies kept yelling come on Jay wise stop eating the rock candy. The other was yelling shut up you lucie goosie. They were speeding along at at least 35 miles an hour in a 25 mile an hour zone. Police should be able to catch up with them soon.
Mean while back at the shop C bump your kins wants to know when to gam shot will be posted. Egads that women sure is full of herself isn't she. 
Later for update. Off to have a snack or smack which ever comes first. 
As usual I got your back Jack. I am cool aren't I eat your heart out NNO. news that is fit to print. I would rather be unfit any day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah thanks boss for the new carpet only one problem it doesn't go with my early amercian dump furniture. I am right I am always right. We painted the house to didn't you know it is now a nice blue goes with the lawn better if I do say so myself and I did say so.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You and LivetheLake are so funny. Actually, I think the great Left-wing conspiracy is that BO needs more money for Obamacare, so we will be targeted for higher premiums based on our weight. He's probably going to get kickbacks from insurers for overweight premium coverage.


It's okay to discriminate against some groups: smokers, the obese, Christians, heterosexuals, Caucasians, men, disabled, elderly, unborn.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yum! Last year, I made raspberry sauce. You pour it over ice cream. It was very good. Also made red raspberry jam. However, I'll bet you picked your own berries. I shopped for mine unfortunately, but my local grocery has lots of sales on them now. I used to have raspberry plants, but they got difficult to mow around. So, my DH mowed them down. It took a long time to get rid of the roots.


Raspberry is so delicious - and pretty, too. I'll bet that sauce was great.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, very true on all points. Thanks


Same for me - nothing is safe! Nuh-thing! No place to hide!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Remember Benghazi!!!


I like this!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Found it: here she is last August all blinged out in high glam: wait to you see the top alone for this year's pool party; ohh la la ... (I've refrained from posting this year's swimsuit as I don't exactly call it "good taste.") A little too far to the Left if you ask me, and a little too Right of Red with over-the-top bling; ain't my thing.) Pretty though ....


  :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Pssssst! Solo! Thumpbunny - I don't think we have anything to worry about! Keep your head down and your powder dry. See you at the next i.c. drop!
Ssssssshhhhhhh.........


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> News Alert: (now this is really news.
> Robbery reported at the C. Bump Kins (off) Gingerbread Ice cream polar and added candy store. (just a note here, seem our Bump Kins is a ice cream alcholic been in rehab, but still not right in the head). The reason for the candy part, is to replenish ice cream.
> Well any way seem half the roof and a couple of railings are missing. Inside rock candy, candy necklaces, wax soda bottles, gum drops, pop rocks and assorted chocolates were missing, and one set of hallween wax teeth,only one. Broken tooth found near the rock candy. By the way CB makes a mean fudge sauce if interested make sure you ask for it with your next dip.
> The only decription we have so far. Two ladies on a two seater mopped with saddle bags were seen leaving store around that time. One old man ( and he didn't hear to well) said one of the ladies kept yelling come on Jay wise stop eating the rock candy. The other was yelling shut up you lucie goosie. They were speeding along at at least 35 miles an hour in a 25 mile an hour zone. Police should be able to catch up with them soon.
> ...


Girl you have been drinking too much peppermint tea.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Found it: here she is last August all blinged out in high glam: wait to you see the top alone for this year's pool party; ohh la la ... (I've refrained from posting this year's swimsuit as I don't exactly call it "good taste.") A little too far to the Left if you ask me, and a little too Right of Red with over-the-top bling; ain't my thing.) Pretty though ....


Wow, CB who would have thought you have kept your high school figure--I'll have to cover up from head to toe for the pool party! Looking sharp CB!

Are those your Arkansas diamonds? Have heard about those--lovely!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wow, CB who would have thought you have kept your high school figure--I'll have to cover up from head to toe for the pool party! Looking sharp CB!
> 
> Are those your Arkansas diamonds? Have heard about those--lovely!


Why yes, how did you know? :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We can have this with our ice cream. Hot Fudge Pie! 

1 stick butter, softened
1 cup sugar
2 eggs
... 1 teaspoon vanilla
3 Tablespoons cocoa powder
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup all purpose flour. Preheat oven to 350. Cream butter and sugar with electric mixer until light and fluffy about 3 minutes. Add eggs and vanilla and mix in well. Add cocoa powder, salt and flour and stir until well combined. Grease a 8" pie plate with butter or Pam. Pour mixture in pie plate. Bake for 30 -35 minutes until center is set. If you like , you can dust with powdered sugar and serve with a side of whipped cream or vanilla ice cream!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Last night heard our President had said in one of his speechs of how he is doing on the economy. That all the problems being brought up where Phony. Yes right and I am the queen of England. Mother of one of those killed in Benghazi was very upset and can't say as I blame her. What is this man thinking? That we in America are stupid. Then of course all Repubublican's faults. How long will the left continue to believe a man who denies all that is happening, and to think they over look that his administration are using means to spy on the people of the United States.To think we have three more years of this. 
But saw something that amazed me when going down town yesterday saw a huge sign of Obama with words under it saying Obaama has to go,desk in middle with papers for people to sign, other side had another large photo with words under it saying Impeach Obama. I wonder if there are more out there with sign up sheets. Just maybe some have had enough and are doing something to stop this.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Heard Oreilys speech on the Black race. Wonder if any remember Bill Crosbey's book a while back saying the same thing. His own race turned against him as if to say he did not know what he was talking about. It is funny how the truth keeps coming out and only the those who see it as true will be ostracize for telling the truth. How sad when some put the truth out there and others egnore it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I heard all of that phony talk. He is the phony. Fake president.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You really can't change ugly meaning Weiner and Riveria. They should start their own sex club. 

and now we have the mayor of San Diego doing his thing and saying he will be going to get help.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks CB for Maxine's words, have her clander hanging up on wall in front of me. She has more wisdom than our goverment has.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You really can't change ugly meaning Weiner and Riveria. They should start their own sex club.
> 
> and now we have the mayor of San Diego doing his thing and saying he will be going to get help.


Only God can help those 3. Nasty, dirty old men. :thumbdown:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Heard Oreilys speech on the Black race. Wonder if any remember Bill Crosbey's book a while back saying the same thing. His own race turned against him as if to say he did not know what he was talking about. It is funny how the truth keeps coming out and only the those who see it as true will be ostracize for telling the truth. How sad when some put the truth out there and others egnore it.


I do remember that. I also recall one of the brat pack mentioning that whites are becoming the new minority. It struck me, given the number of births for non-whites to low income and uneducated teens, that the minority is supporting the majority. That's just wrong.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit Crazy joesmoma wow you two sure have been busy. Love dill pickles, and your jam sounds so so good. 

We have wild black berrise growing here. But never get any as the birds have a feast on them.
Would love to taste your jams sound so yummy.
Never heard of poppers but sure they are tastie.
How is your shawl coming along KC. hope you post a picture.

Janie have your recipe for cookies have not made them yet. But will.

It is cold here low 40's went from high 80's to low 70's during day and 40's at night.
My tomotoes will take longer to ripen. Sweet corn is for sale now have to get some and freeze it for winter. Last year lady gave me a bunch of Roma tomtoes and made spag sauce and froze. Had last bag a couple of months ago. If I can't freeze it don't make it. Haven't canned in a few years to lazy I guess.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I do remember that. I also recall one of the brat pack mentioning that whites are becoming the new minority. It struck me, given the number of births for non-whites to low income and uneducated teens, that the minority is supporting the majority. That's just wrong.


Yes it is. What happened to equal rights?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> If I can't freeze it don't make it. Haven't canned in a few years to lazy I guess.


I used to can as well but like you have taken to freezing. However, I have to admit that the canned items taste much better than their frozen counterparts.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it is. What happened to equal rights?


It has been replaced by equal outcome.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Agree with you Thumper. So many Blacks out there are getting Educated, and are honorable leading lives of worth. Then so many like the white race seem to think let the goverment take care of me, why should I worry about self worth when I can get ieverthing I need for free.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Found it: here she is last August all blinged out in high glam: wait to you see the top alone for this year's pool party; ohh la la ... (I've refrained from posting this year's swimsuit as I don't exactly call it "good taste.") A little too far to the Left if you ask me, and a little too Right of Red with over-the-top bling; ain't my thing.) Pretty though ....


Wow - CB has been holding out on the bling! Ice cream stash, bling stash - wonder if her yarn stash has bling in it too?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow - CB has been holding out on the bling! Ice cream stash, bling stash - wonder if her yarn stash has bling in it too?


No bling in my stash. But I do have some lovely pink milk yarn now. Thanks to a sweet thoughtful friend. :lol: ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The ice cream bandits left a valuable piece of evidence behind - we can hold it for ransom


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We can have this with our ice cream. Hot Fudge Pie!
> 
> 1 stick butter, softened
> 1 cup sugar
> ...


can't get better than chocolate fudge and ice cream; bring on the muumuus


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The ice cream bandits left a valuable piece of evidence behind - we can hold it for ransom


CUTE! That was Solowey's I think she made after she was at Blue Bell's ice cream factory in Tulsa. She was viewed on the spy camera loading up with all the cream in her traitor. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No bling in my stash. But I do have some lovely pink milk yarn now. Thanks to a sweet thoughtful friend. :lol: ;-)


 :thumbup: how's the hat coming along?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

News not so alert this AM
Canadian news reporting yesterday or was it the day before oh get over it the not keeping up with it Knot's so Pretty.
Neighboring shop of knit shop up there on W Coast reported something smelled Fishie next door at the Knit shop. authorites investaged and found Salmon wrap in yarn. Also so owner polkaing down the street with needles and fishing pole laughing all the time. Authorites have surrounded knit shop in hopes of catching owner.
More details when available or after my morning nap. Did an all nighter last night, and feel the need for a break coming on. Oh get over it, what do you expect when low paid reporter needs to have an ice cream off top reporting needs a cup of coffee, and some sleep. Boss do not need a wake up call again. Phone turned to messaging.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The ice cream bandits left a valuable piece of evidence behind - we can hold it for ransom


Thanks for the update need more consir citizen like you out there. But wait I seem to recall some one up there admitting to Salmon heist??? Could it be??????????????
Seem we have a few unafraid posters on here admitting to or adding to or seeming to think they can brag about the truth here. Must keep one eye open on this problem. One eye is enough lost my glasses and having a time trying to see . Has anyone seen them?? Suppose no one will report it as to think I will stop trying to get at the news when I am alert.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> News not so alert this AM
> Canadian news reporting yesterday or was it the day before oh get over it the not keeping up with it Knot's so Pretty.
> Neighboring shop of knit shop up there on W Coast reported something smelled Fishie next door at the Knit shop. authorites investaged and found Salmon wrap in yarn. Also so owner polkaing down the street with needles and fishing pole laughing all the time. Authorites have surrounded knit shop in hopes of catching owner.
> More details when available or after my morning nap. Did an all nighter last night, and feel the need for a break coming on. Oh get over it, what do you expect when low paid reporter needs to have an ice cream off top reporting needs a cup of coffee, and some sleep. Boss do not need a wake up call again. Phone turned to messaging.


Salmon is safely wrapped up in an ice cream cone afghan and on its way to Country Bump kin's Ice Cream Parlor, Pool and Spa. While they're busy surrounding the shop, I'm on the road to meet up with ICB1 & 2. Who can we give the afghan to that won't mind fish smell?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: how's the hat coming along?


Have to put it down for a few days. Got the out of town grands coming today. I got about 10 rows. Hate to put a project down but a gramma has to spend time with those babies when she can. Going to be alittle wild for a few days. I went to see them last night. Got stranded without my car. I drove home with my son and gs. It started raining hard and cooled down. My son's jeep didn't have the doors or back seat in. I road in the back so my gs could have the seatbelt on. It was cold and windy and wet. I wasn't a happy camper for about 15 minutes. LOL Did I tell you the windshield wipers didn't work either? He is working to rebuilt the Jeep. I won't be in it anytime soon or ever!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah see you are up to something and admitting more than Authorites know. Plus you are trying to pull the wool skein under my nose and believe you me not smelling to good either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have to put it down for a few days. Got the out of town grands coming today. I got about 10 rows. Hate to put a project down but a gramma has to spend time with those babies when she can. Going to be alittle wild for a few days. I went to see them last night. Got stranded without my car. I drove home with my son and gs. It started raining hard and cooled down. My son's jeep didn't have the doors or back seat in. I road in the back so my gs could have the seatbelt on. It was cold and windy and wet. I wasn't a happy camper for about 15 minutes. LOL Did I tell you the windshield wipers didn't work either? He is working to rebuilt the Jeep. I won't be in it anytime soon or ever!


Sorry about riding in the rain wagon,to funny.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have to put it down for a few days. Got the out of town grands coming today. I got about 10 rows. Hate to put a project down but a gramma has to spend time with those babies when she can. Going to be alittle wild for a few days. I went to see them last night. Got stranded without my car. I drove home with my son and gs. It started raining hard and cooled down. My son's jeep didn't have the doors or back seat in. I road in the back so my gs could have the seatbelt on. It was cold and windy and wet. I wasn't a happy camper for about 15 minutes. LOL Did I tell you the windshield wipers didn't work either? He is working to rebuilt the Jeep. I won't be in it anytime soon or ever!


Too much adventure - not funny at the time, but good thing we can laugh about these things afterwards  Have a great visit with the grands - I know you don't see them often enough


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah see you are up to something and admitting more than Authorites know. Plus you are trying to pull the wool skein under my nose and believe you me not smelling to good either.


I know better than to pull the wool over the eyes of a real, true investigative journalist!!!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Still very nice and warm here; we could use a little rain since we haven't had any for about 6 weeks (would sure make the trees happy). Hubby and I went for Chinese food last night and had my favourite spicy squid


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We can have this with our ice cream. Hot Fudge Pie!
> 
> 1 stick butter, softened
> 1 cup sugar
> ...


Have you ever made this - sounds interesting?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The ice cream bandits left a valuable piece of evidence behind - we can hold it for ransom


How cool is that!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Salmon is safely wrapped up in an ice cream cone afghan and on its way to Country Bump kin's Ice Cream Parlor, Pool and Spa. While they're busy surrounding the shop, I'm on the road to meet up with ICB1 & 2. Who can we give the afghan to that won't mind fish smell?


This guy won't mind the fishy smell. In fact, he just got rid of it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Then so many like the white race seem to think let the goverment take care of me, why should I worry about self worth when I can get everything I need for free.


We need more Biblical teachings in families and in schools and with adults as well!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Pssssst! Solo! Thumpbunny - I don't think we have anything to worry about! Keep your head down and your powder dry. See you at the next i.c. drop!
> Ssssssshhhhhhh.........


I agree, it looks like we have nothing to worry about. Those disguises are perfect. Who knew you could shop for "living" disguises at WalMart. I would like to take this opportunity to thank the "people of WalMart" for helping us out in our time of need.

Our choices of get away vehicles are just wonderful. Thumpbunny, good thinking using the yarn as a distraction. I bet it kept them rolling for a long time. Imagine the look on their faces when they finally caught up to us. :lol: :lol: :lol:

The weather is cooling off a little bit around here. It will keep the brain freeze down to a minimum. I will be stocking up on gloves. I'm glad that no news reporter reminded me of sticky fingerprints. Until we meet at the designated spot....stay alert.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Have you ever made this - sounds interesting?


Not yet. I will this week for my grands. I posted it on KP last week. Everyone that made it loved it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We need more Biblical teachings in families and in schools and with adults as well!


It is a sign of the times. Sad but true.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Last night heard our President had said in one of his speechs of how he is doing on the economy. That all the problems being brought up where Phony. Yes right and I am the queen of England. Mother of one of those killed in Benghazi was very upset and can't say as I blame her. What is this man thinking? That we in America are stupid. Then of course all Repubublican's faults. How long will the left continue to believe a man who denies all that is happening, and to think they over look that his administration are using means to spy on the people of the United States.To think we have three more years of this.
> But saw something that amazed me when going down town yesterday saw a huge sign of Obama with words under it saying Obaama has to go,desk in middle with papers for people to sign, other side had another large photo with words under it saying Impeach Obama. I wonder if there are more out there with sign up sheets. Just maybe some have had enough and are doing something to stop this.


Could all this "phony" talk be because the congressional
committees are actually getting close to the truth and where this truth is leading? I think so. No matter what they say, there is absolutely nothing phony about the scandals.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Still very nice and warm here; we could use a little rain since we haven't had any for about 6 weeks (would sure make the trees happy). Hubby and I went for Chinese food last night and had my favourite spicy squid


Haven't had spicy squid just fried. Hope you get alittle rain. We were needing it bad too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You really can't change ugly meaning Weiner and Riveria. They should start their own sex club.
> 
> and now we have the mayor of San Diego doing his thing and saying he will be going to get help.


Weiner and the Mayor of San Diego really don't think they have done anything wrong, this is the real issue. They are just going through the motions getting therapy. As far as the mayor is concerned, 2 weeks of therapy will not erase years of being a disgusting pervert. It certainly did nothing for Weiner. All the while he was undergoing therapy, he was sexting women.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The ice cream bandits left a valuable piece of evidence behind - we can hold it for ransom


This lovely afghan was left on purpose. While you all oogle over it, we can increase our lead time and make a clean get away. There is method to our madness.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Salmon is safely wrapped up in an ice cream cone afghan and on its way to Country Bump kin's Ice Cream Parlor, Pool and Spa. While they're busy surrounding the shop, I'm on the road to meet up with ICB1 & 2. Who can we give the afghan to that won't mind fish smell?


We will meet up at the designated spot. Hurry, I can tell your ice cream levels are dangerously low. All that street dancing sure takes its toll. Never fear, we have what you need. Leave the afghan, but keep the salmon, it will throw them off the trail.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<whispering, have coolers of dry ice and vats of ice cream on the pontoon, but don't tell anyone>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We can have this with our ice cream. Hot Fudge Pie!
> 
> 1 stick butter, softened
> 1 cup sugar
> ...


Sounds good!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Last night heard our President had said in one of his speechs of how he is doing on the economy. That all the problems being brought up where Phony. Yes right and I am the queen of England. Mother of one of those killed in Benghazi was very upset and can't say as I blame her. What is this man thinking? That we in America are stupid. Then of course all Repubublican's faults. How long will the left continue to believe a man who denies all that is happening, and to think they over look that his administration are using means to spy on the people of the United States.To think we have three more years of this.
> But saw something that amazed me when going down town yesterday saw a huge sign of Obama with words under it saying Obaama has to go,desk in middle with papers for people to sign, other side had another large photo with words under it saying Impeach Obama. I wonder if there are more out there with sign up sheets. Just maybe some have had enough and are doing something to stop this.


Good! Where do I go to sign?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Knit Crazy joesmoma wow you two sure have been busy. Love dill pickles, and your jam sounds so so good.
> 
> We have wild black berrise growing here. But never get any as the birds have a feast on them.
> Would love to taste your jams sound so yummy.
> ...


I LOVE your weather!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have to put it down for a few days. Got the out of town grands coming today. I got about 10 rows. Hate to put a project down but a gramma has to spend time with those babies when she can. Going to be alittle wild for a few days. I went to see them last night. Got stranded without my car. I drove home with my son and gs. It started raining hard and cooled down. My son's jeep didn't have the doors or back seat in. I road in the back so my gs could have the seatbelt on. It was cold and windy and wet. I wasn't a happy camper for about 15 minutes. LOL Did I tell you the windshield wipers didn't work either? He is working to rebuilt the Jeep. I won't be in it anytime soon or ever!


Sounds like an adventuresome ride! My daughter, son-in-law, and 4 of their children were here for a few days. That means my son, daughter-in-law, and their two kids will be here, too. The kids love to be together. We had so much fun, and DH and I are wiped out!! Worth every minute! Have a wonderful time, CB!
Bonnie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree, it looks like we have nothing to worry about. Those disguises are perfect. Who knew you could shop for "living" disguises at WalMart. I would like to take this opportunity to thank the "people of WalMart" for helping us out in our time of need.
> 
> Our choices of get away vehicles are just wonderful. Thumpbunny, good thinking using the yarn as a distraction. I bet it kept them rolling for a long time. Imagine the look on their faces when they finally caught up to us. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The weather is cooling off a little bit around here. It will keep the brain freeze down to a minimum. I will be stocking up on gloves. I'm glad that no news reporter reminded me of sticky fingerprints. Until we meet at the designated spot....stay alert.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This lovely afghan was left on purpose. While you all oogle over it, we can increase our lead time and make a clean get away. There is method to our madness.


Did they actually doubt us? For shame! :roll:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Perhaps I missed it, but I'd like to know where the outrage about the Lincoln Memorial being vandalized is being discussed. Doesn't seem to have meant enough to any of you to remark on it. Some patriots you are... :thumbdown: The vandalizing of the Lincoln Memorial should be enough for you all to stop talking about ice cream. :thumbdown: :hunf:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Perhaps I missed it, but I'd like to know where the outrage about the Lincoln Memorial being vandalized is being discussed. Doesn't seem to have meant enough to any of you to remark on it. Some patriots you are... :thumbdown: The vandalizing of the Lincoln Memorial should be enough for you all to stop talking about ice cream. :thumbdown: :hunf:


And here we were having some light-hearted fun and enjoying all y'alls absence and you just had to show up and ruin the mood.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Perhaps I missed it, but I'd like to know where the outrage about the Lincoln Memorial being vandalized is being discussed. Doesn't seem to have meant enough to any of you to remark on it. Some patriots you are... :thumbdown: The vandalizing of the Lincoln Memorial should be enough for you all to stop talking about ice cream. :thumbdown: :hunf:


See I told you so.

One, this thread was not created to have serious political discussions.

Two, the monument had a strip of green paint on it, which was removed and the monument reopened. Why comment on stupid, like you did? What does ignoring stupidity have to do with lack of patriotism? It doesn't it. It appears that you only want to make snarky comments and stir up trouble. Go to LOLL and rant your hateful comments.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Heard Oreilys speech on the Black race. Wonder if any remember Bill Crosbey's book a while back saying the same thing. His own race turned against him as if to say he did not know what he was talking about. It is funny how the truth keeps coming out and only the those who see it as true will be ostracize for telling the truth. How sad when some put the truth out there and others egnore it.


Yes, Bill Cosby has been accused of drugging women & then raping them. Such good people!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> See I told you so.
> 
> One, this thread was not created to have serious political discussions.
> 
> Two, the monument had a strip of green paint on it, which was removed and the monument reopened. Why comment on stupid, like you did? What does ignoring stupidity have to do with lack of patriotism? It doesn't it. It appears that you only want to make snarky comments and stir up trouble. Go to LOLL and rant your hateful comments.


Amen, as I was right about Seattle! She is a rattlesnake waiting to strike!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> And here we were having some light-hearted fun and enjoying all y'alls absence and you just had to show up and ruin the mood.


Yes, a Rattlesnake describes those Lefties as we are just having fun! Rattlesnakes wait for the strike, then rattle then bite!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have to put it down for a few days. Got the out of town grands coming today. I got about 10 rows. Hate to put a project down but a gramma has to spend time with those babies when she can. Going to be alittle wild for a few days. I went to see them last night. Got stranded without my car. I drove home with my son and gs. It started raining hard and cooled down. My son's jeep didn't have the doors or back seat in. I road in the back so my gs could have the seatbelt on. It was cold and windy and wet. I wasn't a happy camper for about 15 minutes. LOL Did I tell you the windshield wipers didn't work either? He is working to rebuilt the Jeep. I won't be in it anytime soon or ever!


Enjoy those grands & Oh yes, the things we grands go through as Daughter #1 has a jeep so know what you are talking about as I cannot climb into that thing--too high off the ground so they pulled me inside but too much air for me as I looked like a "wild" woman when we arrived at the destination.

SIL got computer up & running as somehow it likes the IPAD as if you plug it in the computer says "connected" get that one. He is an IT manager at work & says he had "never" known a computer to like an IPAD so much that it will connect to the internet when connected to the IPAD! Go figure!

He spent 2 hours working on this old desk computer but says it has an "love Affair" with the IPAD! Any computer teckies out there with a solution?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thumper and LTL, this topic has seen a lot of political discussion along with the silliness about things like ice cream and you are both well aware of that. However, both of you choose to pretend that isn't the case.

Who cares about the fact this is a serious subject? Every American should be outraged enough to put their ice cream aside and show their outrage about this serious crime. After all, Lincoln was a Republican. 

I'm asking why you aren't patriotic and outraged enough to say ANYTHING about such a serious crime. Get with the program, and show your American spirit or remain looking as INCREDIBLY UNPATRIOTIC as you do right now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

New News not the old stuff:

A women named Laker was found float in the Gulf in a pootoon boat singing away according to Coast Guard. Song made no sense, but then what does on this news post. She was singing mys onnie lys ver tee cean,i onie iss ver tee ears ect and ect. 
Ask why she was in the Gulf said Laker said (as she was off in brain Freeze),mis he urn tis Ark. Mess Cremer,and Nalli,with ten coolers on board they thought she meant ice cream she seem to be living on. Who knows Coast said she was knitting shawl that would fit a giant,and so many mistakes she would be ripping out in the hospital when she came out of brain freeze. she was complaining of a ead ach as near as they could figure must be a head ache, thats why a trip to hosptial. Whats with all these ice cream freaks, there are other things that are good to eat. 
Any way no Photos yet as Knot pretty busy with garden. Maybe when she is done she would try to get pictures of at least pootoon or said Laker. Gee and she always gets time off, wish I was so lucky. Oh thats right I did have 6 hours off for that marathon how relaxing was that. (not)Still think they could have move benches closer.Any way will report further developments as they come in. Hope at least for a couple of quite days here. Like that will happen any time soon, with these Ice Cream Freaks on a roll. Seen to be getting a lot of letters to Editor(yes thats me) about calling them Freaks, most say not PC get over it call them as I see them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I would be concerned if it involved the death or safety of a human. It is an inanimate object. Its loss will not affect the future of the United States. It is not worth my time. I can't remember what your concern was with the millions of aborted babies that were executed because they were found guilty of being inconvenient.


That is so true and so much more that come to mind. But why worry about human beinging when it comes to a statue, so much more important.(not in my life will it be)

Today is the day the Lord has made let us rejoice and be glad in it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Are you actually saying that you don't care about the greatest monument to our greatest president and the influence such monuments have on encouraging Americans to be patriotic and care about all the serious issues you and others have brought up here? Obviously, you've never seen the Lincoln Memorial or felt the profound effect a person feels while being there.

Abortion is murder, plain and simple. If I haven't said so before, I'm saying it now. Just because I'm a leftie doesn't mean I parked my brain somewhere and don't understand the horrors of abortion.

On the other hand, your remarks about the defacement of the Lincoln Memorial prove you are completely UNPATRIOTIC, and prove you are not a TRUE AMERICAN. 


joeysomma said:


> I would be concerned if it involved the death or safety of a human. It is an inanimate object. Its loss will not affect the future of the United States. It is not worth my time. I can't remember what your concern was with the millions of aborted babies that were executed because they were found guilty of being inconvenient.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That is so true and so much more that come to mind. But why worry about human beinging when it comes to a statue, so much more important.(not in my life will it be)
> 
> Today is the day the Lord has made let us rejoice and be glad in it.


Amen, Yarnie as I am thankful for waking each morning and try to enjoy to the fullest.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Are you actually saying that you don't care about the greatest monument to our greatest president and the influence such monuments have on encouraging Americans to be patriotic and care about all the serious issues you and others have brought up here? Obviously, you've never seen the Lincoln Memorial or felt the profound effect a person feels while being there.
> 
> Abortion is murder, plain and simple. If I haven't said so before, I'm saying it now. Just because I'm a leftie doesn't mean I parked my brain somewhere and don't understand the horrors of abortion.
> 
> On the other hand, your remarks about the defacement of the Lincoln Memorial prove you are completely UNPATRIOTIC, and prove you are not a TRUE AMERICAN.


Go fly a kite, Seattle as you are completely way off base with your remarks.

So now you think Abortion is Murder! How clever you are as if this is truly what you think then you "Murdered" your unborn child because it was not convenient to have a child at that time!

Crawl back into your worm hole! Or better yet, get upon a roof top & take a Pee in Public!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Everyone Ignore Seattle as she is the biggest Rattlesnake of the Lefties. Such a demented person who changes her mind with the wind!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, I had an abortion so I wouldn't DIE. I had to abort a much-wanted child. You remember the concept that abortion can be approved if the life of the mother or child is at risk? Even though it was ABSOLUTELY necessary, I believed it was murder then and still believe abortion is murder now. I just haven't said anything about it because it's a VERY PAINFUL SUBJECT FOR ME. Take a moment to think about how you'd feel if you had to do what I had to do.

You still haven't said anything about the defacement of the Lincoln Memorial and, instead, wasted your time saying something completely disgusting about peeing in public. I guess that means you are both unpatriotic and that your mind is in the toilet.

Janeway, take a little rest and then try to find your patriotism and love for this country before you make any more remarks here.


Janeway said:


> Go fly a kite, Seattle as you are completely way off base with your remarks.
> 
> So now you think Abortion is Murder! How clever you are as if this is truly what you think then you "Murdered" your unborn child because it was not convenient to have a child at that time!
> 
> Crawl back into your worm hole! Or better yet, get upon a roof top & take a Pee in Public!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't believe everything you read - they don't call her "Yarnie Blarney" for nothing!

Signed,
Creampuff, Nilla, and Thumperbunny - alive and well - and NOT in the pokey!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That is so true and so much more that come to mind. But why worry about human beinging when it comes to a statue, so much more important.(not in my life will it be)
> 
> Today is the day the Lord has made let us rejoice and be glad in it.


Yes, even when there is pain, sadness and troubles - there is so much to be grateful for, thank God for the opportunities in this new day.

Maid doesn't seem to have enough bedlam in her life and feels the need to try and create it here. There are many cases of vandalism and most of them are not sending a particular message - they are rude, undisciplined people that don't have respect for others or public property. Based on past experience, I think that if someone here would have made strong statements, they would have been accused of turning a simple act of vandalism into a political statement. Rather sad that some people look at patriotism in such a superficial way.

Has Seattle/Maid gained another new identity in Ruth2Anne in LOLL??


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Janeway, I had an abortion so I wouldn't DIE. I had to abort a much-wanted child. You remember the concept that abortion can be approved if the life of the mother or child is at risk? Even though it was ABSOLUTELY necessary, I believed it was murder then and still believe abortion is murder now. I just haven't said anything about it because it's a VERY PAINFUL SUBJECT FOR ME. Take a moment to think about how you'd feel if you had to do what I had to do.
> 
> You still haven't said anything about the defacement of the Lincoln Memorial and, instead, wasted your time saying something completely disgusting about peeing in public. I guess that means you are both unpatriotic and that your mind is in the toilet.
> 
> Janeway, take a little rest and then try to find your patriotism and love for this country before you make any more remarks here.


Crawl back to your worm hole! This land now called America belonged to my family before land grabbing people such as yourself took it away from us.

You are way off base as I do not believe you about your abortion. You were the one who posted a picture of your favorite person taking a "pee" off a roof top so your mind stays in the toilet.

This was totally unnecessary for you to post your crude remarks.

Ignore Seattle!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes, even when there is pain, sadness and troubles - there is so much to be grateful for, thank God for the opportunities in this new day.
> 
> Maid doesn't seem to have enough bedlam in her life and feels the need to try and create it here. There are many cases of vandalism and most of them are not sending a particular message - they are rude, undisciplined people that don't have respect for others or public property. Based on past experience, I think that if someone here would have made strong statements, they would have been accused of turning a simple act of vandalism into a political statement. Rather sad that some people look at patriotism in such a superficial way.
> 
> Has Seattle/Maid gained another new identity in Ruth2Anne in LOLL??


I thought the same thing as they sure sound the same! I believe Susan2000 was kicked off then came back as Huck. Freedom was kicked off but allowed to say goodbye's so it slammed me!

These Lefties are such odd idiots!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Don't believe everything you read - they don't call her "Yarnie Blarney" for nothing!
> 
> Signed,
> Creampuff, Nilla, and Thumperbunny - alive and well - and NOT in the pokey!


Update ....


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SeattleSoul was my username. I changed it to MaidInBedlam and announced the fact on the political topics. You can drop calling me Seattle, and get up to date and call me MIB, Maid, or MaidInBedlam. I'm not hiding behind a new username and ruth2anne isn't me, whether you like it or not.

Yes, there are many acts of vandalism all over this country, committed just because someone felt like it and could get away with it. Defacing the Lincoln Memorial is in an entrely different class. We're talking about the defacement of the memorial to one of the greatest presidents this country has ever had.

Monuments such as the Lincoln Memorial help support and increase patriotic feeling in the Americans who visit them. You obviously have never visited the Memorial or you would have experienced the awesomeness of it. I have visited it, so I know what I'm talking about.

To stand before that great statue is both humbling and exalting, and reminds us that once upon a time there was a man named Abraham Lincoln who was one of the greatest presidents this country has ever known.

I pity you for having no feeling of patriotism for the country you were probably born in and are a citizen of.


west coast kitty said:


> Yes, even when there is pain, sadness and troubles - there is so much to be grateful for, thank God for the opportunities in this new day.
> 
> Maid doesn't seem to have enough bedlam in her life and feels the need to try and create it here. There are many cases of vandalism and most of them are not sending a particular message - they are rude, undisciplined people that don't have respect for others or public property. Based on past experience, I think that if someone here would have made strong statements, they would have been accused of turning a simple act of vandalism into a political statement. Rather sad that some people look at patriotism in such a superficial way.
> 
> Has Seattle/Maid gained another new identity in Ruth2Anne in LOLL??


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Amen, as I was right about Seattle! She is a rattlesnake waiting to strike!


Just ignore her. She's just having a little tantrum because she couldn't go on the "trip".


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Thumper and LTL, this topic has seen a lot of political discussion along with the silliness about things like ice cream and you are both well aware of that. However, both of you choose to pretend that isn't the case.
> 
> Who cares about the fact this is a serious subject? Every American should be outraged enough to put their ice cream aside and show their outrage about this serious crime. After all, Lincoln was a Republican.
> 
> I'm asking why you aren't patriotic and outraged enough to say ANYTHING about such a serious crime. Get with the program, and show your American spirit or remain looking as INCREDIBLY UNPATRIOTIC as you do right now.


Paint can be removed. Lives cannot be restored. This infantile act will do nothing to harm the country, as the monument was not seriously damaged. The scandals are definitely damaging the country. This administration is doing everything it can to block the information requested by the various committees to get to the bottom of all the LEGITIMATE scandals. Now that is another thing to be outraged about.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Update ....


ICB1 here: we have a plethora of vehicles to choose from. That is just one. We also have a plethora of disguises. Those are but 2 who have volunteered their services. Aren't they just the cutest? To keep cool, they kindly accepted payment in tubs of vanilla ice cream. Since we met up with WCK, she was put to work to do something with all the salmon. ICB2 and I are happily taste testing her creativity. I am sure we will have the best salmon dishes by the time we arrive at the pool party. Until then, we will be roaming the country side.

LTL: really a total brain freeze? Pace yourself woman. Use your dessert spoon, not the serving spoon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knot Pretty gal, see they are doing photos that you should be doing but no Garden more important right now hey.
But am turning photos over to authorites.
Any one seeing this post notify authorites. They are not the brightest IC Bandit's on the post. But then brain freezes can cause all kinds of problems for this group. But that seem to be part of their problem they really havve more than one should have. 
Not so fast with the meet up with the coasting Katty, she is still on the run and so are you. Every Ice Cream factory is now being guarded,so are the little shops. So watch your step there Nillie Vanillie We are on to your dirty tricks all of you. Except the poontoon lady. But she is still foggy about every thing. Complaining how authorites ruined her shawl, boy she really has a brain freeze.
Hey and don't pick on me the Editor, just post the news not fit to be printed. You try it some time and see if you like getting all the flack and lack of money .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You had best watch out Velly vanilla, can't keep all these name straight. 
I can out plethora you any day.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Actually, Dylan was zipping up and looking embarrassed. No urine or body parts were included in the picture. John Cohen. the photographer, is well-known for his classic photos of many old folk musicians, many now dead, and for his series of photos of Dylan. Check out his book "Young Bob". His photos have been shown in the most prestigious art museums in the country. They are art, not porn, as you seem to think the pic of Dylan I posted is. People do worse than that on our public streets every day. I assume you watch a lot of porn since you think the pic of Dylan is so dirty.

None of my ancestors stole any land from any of your ancestors. Mine were too busy escaping the Irish Potato Famine. Your ancestors were foolish enough to believe the American government who broke almost all of their treaties. Too bad your ancestors weren't a bit more interested in whether the white invaders were being truthful.

Concerning abortion, thanks so much for being so hurtful. When you stick your knife into someone you shouldn't be surprised if they don't like it and take you to task for being so ugly.


Janeway said:


> Crawl back to your worm hole! This land now called America belonged to my family before land grabbing people such as yourself took it away from us.
> You are way off base as I do not believe you about your abortion. You were the one who posted a picture of your favorite person taking a "pee" off a roof top so your mind stays in the toilet.
> This was totally unnecessary for you to post your crude remarks.
> Ignore Seattle!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Update ....


RATS!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> SeattleSoul was my username. I changed it to MaidInBedlam and announced the fact on the political topics. You can drop calling me Seattle, and get up to date and call me MIB, Maid, or MaidInBedlam. I'm not hiding behind a new username and ruth2anne isn't me, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Yes, there are many acts of vandalism all over this country, committed just because someone felt like it and could get away with it. Defacing the Lincoln Memorial is in an entrely different class. We're talking about the defacement of the memorial to one of the greatest presidents this country has ever had.
> 
> ...


I agree with you about the importance of these monuments. They do instill and support feelings of patriotism, and I was always disappointed at the lack of this in our schools, one of the best places to start. If we taught this more, maybe we wouldn't be so divided.

I just heard (or read) a brief story about the Lincoln Memorial, then was busy with guests and heard nothing else for a few days. It is a shame that these things happen. I wonder if the area is patrolled at night. Surely it is. If not, maybe it should be.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Thumper and LTL, this topic has seen a lot of political discussion along with the silliness about things like ice cream and you are both well aware of that. However, both of you choose to pretend that isn't the case.
> 
> Who cares about the fact this is a serious subject? Every American should be outraged enough to put their ice cream aside and show their outrage about this serious crime. After all, Lincoln was a Republican.
> 
> I'm asking why you aren't patriotic and outraged enough to say ANYTHING about such a serious crime. Get with the program, and show your American spirit or remain looking as INCREDIBLY UNPATRIOTIC as you do right now.


Seattle you have exposed your reptilian brain. If you don't want to talk about ice cream, go to LOLL. No one wants to talk about vandalizing a statue when it could be one of Obama's PHONY scandals. Maybe it was a hungry IRS agent, or someone from the NSA, or maybe Holder was upset and thought Lincoln had violated Texas' voting regulations. So many options..


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Update ....


WCK, thanks for the update.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I would be concerned if it involved the death or safety of a human. It is an inanimate object. Its loss will not affect the future of the United States. It is not worth my time. I can't remember what your concern was with the millions of aborted babies that were executed because they were found guilty of being inconvenient.


Remember Fast and Furious and Benghazi


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

I think most of us think it was a terrible act, but to accuse or say someone is unpatriotic because they aren't outraged over it or didn't mention it.


Yes it is upsetting, but I find other things going on more to be upset about.
Finding the truth about the "phony scandals". Would be one?

Maybe asking how we felt about the vandalism would have been better instead of accusing people of being unpatriotic because no one mentioned it.

I would think we might have had a nice conversation about the monuments and what they mean to our nation, along with which one is our favorite and why?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Seattle you have exposed your reptilian brain. If you don't want to talk about ice cream, go to LOLL. No one wants to talk about vandalizing a statue when it could be one of Obama's PHONY scandals. Maybe it was a hungry IRS agent, or someone from the NSA, or maybe Holder was upset and thought Lincoln had violated Texas' voting regulations. So many options..


I think she was finding it too quiet and peaceful with her friends gone and felt the need to get something going. Acts of vandalism and graffiti are disgusting and show a total lack of respect - but it's quite rare to be anything other than a big ego and disrepect for authority. IMO, tieing this vandalism into patriotism makes a mockery of true patriotism


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> ICB1 here: we have a plethora of vehicles to choose from. That is just one. We also have a plethora of disguises. Those are but 2 who have volunteered their services. Aren't they just the cutest? To keep cool, they kindly accepted payment in tubs of vanilla ice cream. Since we met up with WCK, she was put to work to do something with all the salmon. ICB2 and I are happily taste testing her creativity. I am sure we will have the best salmon dishes by the time we arrive at the pool party. Until then, we will be roaming the country
> LTL: really a total brain freeze? Pace yourself woman. Use your dessert spoon, not the serving spoon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Today, I read a book by Ray Comfort, "Scientific Facts in the Bible."
> Written in 2001, I want to share this paragraph, It gives you something to think about.
> 
> Signs of the Times Verify the Bible
> ...


Thank you Joey for the reminder, need to step back and see what has been said by our Lord.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

and the meaning of this is? We are on to you lady of the lakers. How did you get out of the hospital so fast. I really must check into this. This is a new alert watch out for a poontoon just floating along .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

that was very interesting. Nice to learn something new.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this article today just wanted to share.
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2013/07/my-favorite-communist-spy-chief


Very interesting. Thank you for posting.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You are essentially citing only one option. This topic has contained serious discussions and frivilous ones. It has never been exclusively light-hearted. Put your option in the circular file where it belongs.


lovethelake said:


> Seattle you have exposed your reptilian brain. If you don't want to talk about ice cream, go to LOLL. No one wants to talk about vandalizing a statue when it could be one of Obama's PHONY scandals. Maybe it was a hungry IRS agent, or someone from the NSA, or maybe Holder was upset and thought Lincoln had violated Texas' voting regulations. So many options..


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> I think most of us think it was a terrible act, but to accuse or say someone is unpatriotic because they aren't outraged over it or didn't mention it.
> 
> Yes it is upsetting, but I find other things going on more to be upset about.
> Finding the truth about the "phony scandals". Would be one?
> ...


Good points, sjrNC.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Is that bacon? I have drooled all over my keyboard. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

double post - hunger pangs


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I found this article today just wanted to share.
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2013/07/my-favorite-communist-spy-chief


an interesting article, thanks for posting Joey


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

ice cream & bacon, wouldn't have thought it, but it looks scrumptious


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

If any of you had been concerned about the defacing of the Lincoln Memorial you would have said so pages before I did because I spent some time away from this topic and then took some time to catch up. In all that time none of you mentioned anything about this crime nor did you start any kind of discussion about the meaning of great American monuments in general.

I'll stick with my opinion of you all. None of you are partiotic American citizens. I hope your green cards are legal. You probably don't even recognize my new avatar.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Are you actually saying that you don't care about the greatest monument to our greatest president and the influence such monuments have on encouraging Americans to be patriotic and care about all the serious issues you and others have brought up here? Obviously, you've never seen the Lincoln Memorial or felt the profound effect a person feels while being there.
> 
> Abortion is murder, plain and simple. If I haven't said so before, I'm saying it now. Just because I'm a leftie doesn't mean I parked my brain somewhere and don't understand the horrors of abortion.
> 
> On the other hand, your remarks about the defacement of the Lincoln Memorial prove you are completely UNPATRIOTIC, and prove you are not a TRUE AMERICAN.


You comment proves crap. Vandalism has ZERO to do with Patriotism. What are your comments and thoughts about the four PATRIOTS murdered in Benghazi that both Clinton and Obama keep hidden and call the deaths phony and of no importance? What are your comments from them hiding the truth and not speaking the truth about that murderous tragedy? What Patriotism was shown by Hillary and Clinton to the victims and the victims families?

When you give coherent and valuable opinions about those concerns, then we'll talk. Otherwise, crawl back into your hole with your buds who talk crap for a living.

We don't discuss vandalism on this thread as it isn't news worthy. Get a clue. Let's hear your thoughts about Zimmerman and race baiting in Florida and across the USA by this Admin and the race mongers, and the black death and crime rate in Chicago. Both are US cities, so is Detroit. Let's hear your Patriotism about REAL social and economic problems rather than some punk who spray painted a statue.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I think she was finding it too quiet and peaceful with her friends gone and felt the need to get something going. Acts of vandalism and graffiti are disgusting and show a total lack of respect - but it's quite rare to be anything other than a big ego and disrepect for authority. IMO, tieing this vandalism into patriotism makes a mockery of true patriotism


 :thumbup: We all will do well to ignore anything she (SeattleSoul d/b/a MaidinBedlam) posts in this thread.  Frankly, I'll accuse her of being an unpatriotic idiot for starting a group over in Raverly, deleting herself from both the site and as moderator of her own group, blaming a hacker (she did it to herself), orphaning her own group and leaving her group members in limbo. How's that for Flag Waving SeattleSoul?  Answer; Pathetic!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Knot Pretty gal, see they are doing photos that you should be doing but no Garden more important right now hey.
> But am turning photos over to authorites.


Sorry, I've been slacking in my photog duties. Spent the entire day into the late night helping my BFF with interior design decisions, ideas, color palette and shopping for furniture for her home.

We actually were in one store 45 mins after closing! (I've been thrown out of much less classy places.) 

A fun and successful day all around, and we even made a new social friend to boot!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If any of you had been concerned about the defacing of the Lincoln Memorial you would have said so pages before I did because I spent some time away from this topic and then took some time to catch up. In all that time none of you mentioned anything about this crime nor did you start any kind of discussion about the meaning of great American monuments in general.
> 
> I'll stick with my opinion of you all. None of you are partiotic American citizens. I hope your green cards are legal. You probably don't even recognize my new avatar.


I think you're overreacting a little.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

That looks delish, LTL!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> ice cream & bacon, wouldn't have thought it, but it looks scrumptious


It's bacon? I thought strawberries and carmel sauce .... don't want bacon on my IC.

I looked again - it is bacon. I'll pass!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If any of you had been concerned about the defacing of the Lincoln Memorial you would have said so pages before I did because I spent some time away from this topic and then took some time to catch up. In all that time none of you mentioned anything about this crime nor did you start any kind of discussion about the meaning of great American monuments in general.
> 
> I'll stick with my opinion of you all. None of you are partiotic American citizens. I hope your green cards are legal. You probably don't even recognize my new avatar.


I've been to the Lincoln Monument three times. Does that make me three times more Patriotic than you?

I've stood on the Great Wall of China. If you have not, you must hate the Chinese people and Chinese Food. Yet, you didn't bother to bring up the wall needs some repairs. You must hate China since you didn't mention it. You therefore, are obviously Hawaiian decedents (applying your logic).

What stupid comments you make.

There are literally hundreds of millions of topics we've never touched on. Because we don't discuss what you think is worthy to mention, shows one more reason you don't belong here.

So Leave. Do the Patriotic Thing and take you musket and gunpowder with you.

As far as your avatar? *NOBODY CARES!!!!!!!*


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey don't knock it until you try it.

Just had chicken sausage infused with apples and maple syrup. Tasted like french toast.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think you're overreacting a little.


Ya think? Me, too. However, I am thinking she's just trolling for reactions.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ya think? Me, too. However, I am thinking she's just trolling for reactions.


Could be.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hey don't knock it until you try it.
> 
> Just had chicken sausage infused with apples and maple syrup. Tasted like french toast.


Love the sound of that! :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Ya think? Me, too. However, I am thinking she's just trolling for reactions.


.... and making up phony scandals ....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I've missed the news for a few days but heard that one of the Benghazi survivors (still in Walter Reed) will tell his story to Congress. Is that true? Would be fantastic to hear from one of the survivors at least!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've missed the news for a few days but heard that one of the Benghazi survivors (still in Walter Reed) will tell his story to Congress. Is that true? Would be fantastic to hear from one of the survivors at least!


Yes, it would.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Just for fun: I cannot stand this guy:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, yum, now you're talking--bacon on the ice cream.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Just for fun: I cannot stand this guy:


Me either he I only sorry he was caught gain. He was not with his wife on her BD. He went to church of all places but she did not go to be by his side.

Democratic Ticket in 2016:

Weiner/Holder


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, it would.


Yes, as bet the Democrats will cringe when he talks!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've been to the Lincoln Monument three times. Does that make me three times more Patriotic than you?
> 
> I've stood on the Great Wall of China. If you have not, you must hate the Chinese people and Chinese Food. Yet, you didn't bother to bring up the wall needs some repairs. You must hate China since you didn't mention it. You therefore, are obviously Hawaiian decedents (applying your logic).
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, yes, very true! She is just. rattlesnake waiting to strike about anything as she must be the most bored person online!

Don't care if she changed her name--a snake is still a snake! When I see her new name, I just scroll down & do not read it!

Should I change my name to Captain Kirk?

Seattle, "nobody cares" what name/avatar you use as it is still you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this article today just wanted to share.
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2013/07/my-favorite-communist-spy-chief


Thanks Joey for this article!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Look out gals, as the "nuts" will start posting again after being on their pretend trip! 

Hang tight & ignore them!

Yarnie, the editor, continue with your article as I am enjoying!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Update ....


OOHHHH me! That is too much! Salmon and spinach I want some of those cones. Now I will have to make those for Jojo and Daisy. They must have them for the winter months. Now the ice creamstand is not big enough party! With us piglets eating. lol :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Today, I read a book by Ray Comfort, "Scientific Facts in the Bible."
> Written in 2001, I want to share this paragraph, It gives you something to think about.
> 
> Signs of the Times Verify the Bible
> ...


We are seeing that happen right now in the US. Getting close to Christ return. Everyone should get ready for Him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Just checking in. Three more days of the grands. I had to check in on my homies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> OOHHHH me! That is too much! Salmon and spinach I want some of those cones. Now I will have to make those for Jojo and Daisy. They must have them for the winter months. Now the ice creamstand is not big enough party! With us piglets eating. lol :shock:


Nothing but the best for Jojo and Daisy since they're protecting us from the snakes. Salmon looking to meet up with ICB1 & 2


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Thought everyone might enjoy watching this.

It was taken inside Congress with Congressman Rogers of Michigan speaking about Obamacare.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=G44NCvNDLfc

Also of interest is an article in the Wall Street Journal in which Howard Dean detailed that Obamacare won't contain the cost of healthcare. A summary of that article follows:

*Howard Dean: Obamacare's Rate-Setting Mechanism Won't Work*
reported by Greg Richter of NEWSMAX on Sunday, 28 Jul 2013

One of the key provisions of Obamcare -- the Independent Payment Advisory Board -- is useless in keeping costs down, and will only add to bureaucracy, says former Democratic National Committee Chairman and Vermont Gov. Howard Dean.

Dean generally likes the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act, popularly known as Obamacare, but he as a few quibbles with it, he writes in a Sunday Wall Street Journal op-ed.

The Independent Payment Advisory Board is a "health-care rationing body," Dean explains, which has the power to set rates for certain procedures for Medicare and determine which procedures and drugs will be covered.

"The IPAB will be able to stop certain treatments its members do not favor by simply setting rates to levels where no doctor or hospital will perform them," he said.

While Dean agrees that costs need to be contained, he says the mechanism that will run the IPAB -- known as rate-setting -- has a 40-year track record of failure.

"What ends up happening in these schemes  is that patients and physicians get aggravated because bureaucrats in either the private or public sector are making medical decisions without knowing the patients," he said.

The Congressional Budget Office has admitted that the IPAB won't save a penny before 2021, he said, but "(a)s everyone in Washington knows, but less frequently admits, CBO projections of any kind  past five years or so  are really just speculation."

Based on his own state of Vermont, and others, Dean said he believes the IPAB will never control costs.

So far, 22 Democrats have joined Republicans in Congress in an effort to kill the IPAB. Dean wants to see more join the effort, but fears current bickering is stifling the effort.

A group of Senate Republicans led by Sen Mike Lee, R-Utah, have threatened to block continuing to fund government operations past Sept. 30 if Obamacare funding is included.

"The IPAB will cause frustration to providers and patients alike, and it will fail to control costs,"


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you Joey for the reminder, need to step back and see what has been said by our Lord.


Very true Joey as yes those things are happening today! Yarnie, you are right as we must read our Bibles & pray harder.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just checking in. Three more days of the grands. I had to check in on my homies.


Glad you checked in as we miss you but enjoy those grands!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, Knit Crazy thanks for posting this.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ya think? Me, too. However, I am thinking she's just trolling for reactions.


Yes, As her lefties really don't want her & neither do we as can you believe how stupid one is to start a thread then block herself out & now it is going without her & none of her Lefties followed her so it was all for nothing!

Such a troll but no one wants her!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Nothing but the best for Jojo and Daisy since they're protecting us from the snakes. Salmon looking to meet up with ICB1 & 2


this is hilarious WCK! Reminds me of the bicycle scene in the Wizard of Oz.... dada da ta nada ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gotta get some work done then call for more physical therapy on hands as have a disease where the leaders are drawing up. Sorry don't remember what the dr called it as was just disgusted that I have something new in this old body! Maybe the therapist will tell me & I'll write it down.

Keep praying for our country as we need it more than ever!

Remember: democratic ticket:

Weiner/Holder



Benghazi


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

KPG, I believe the defacement of the Lincoln Memorial points to more than just some stupid act bu a punk who had the chance to do it. Our society is producing these punks and I think we need to find the underlying causes that produce people who think defacement and graffiti¬ are good activities.

Concerning Benghazi, its my understanding that Stevens wrote several letters to his contact in the State Department asking and then begging for more security and that his requests didnt make it to someone with the authority to do a he asked. Hillary Clinton would not have been that person. However, someone(s) didnt see Stevens letters and/or didnt take them seriously. That was a good example of extremely bad performance by the State Department, and Hillary is ultimately responsible because she is the person who sets the responsibilities of her underlings. I think if she had actually seen Stevens letters she would have acted as he requested.

How can we know for certain what, if anything, about Benghazi has been hidden from us? I doubt we got the whole story, because Americans are never told the complete truth about anything because most of our news media is more oriented to entertaining us instead of informing us. I dont believe there is ANY TRUTHFUL MEDIA IN THIS COUNTRY.

The President met with the families of the Benghazi victims when their caskets arrived in the US, and spent time with them in private. What happened while he n, this is something we havent been very well was with the families? Again, we were not fully informed about what happened then. I believe that the media is to blame for anything that seems to have been hidden about the entire Benghazi tragedy.

When it comes to the Zimmerman/Martin issue, I believe the stand your ground. shouldnt even exist anywhere in this country. Self-defense is a better scale to judge incidents like the Zimmerman case. Zimmerman overstepped his duty as defined by the neighborhood watch group the second he got out of his car because the guidelines he agreed to stated that a neighborhood watch volunteer should stay in his/her car and call 911 if necessary. 

Trayvon Martin is dead, and he wasnt the one with the gun in the confrontation with Zimmerman. The problem with finding him guilty in court of anything is the fact that there just wasnt enough evidence for the jury to give a verdict of guilty. As you all know, a jury can only consider what has been presented in the court where they serve, and they have to convict anyone who commits a crime on the basis that there wasnt any reasonable doubt based only on what was presented in court. 

There was very little evidence in the Zimmerman case and that left the jury in the position of having to find him not guilty. They may have believed he was guilty but the rules they had to follow didnt allow them to return a verdict of guilty.

Since Zimmerman was the one with the gun, I think he is guilty of something. He probably isnt guilty of murder in the first or second degree, but I believe he is at least guilty of negligent homicide or negligent manslaughter. He was in a tussle with Martin and his used his gun. Martins family can and probably will take him to civil court where he can be compelled to testify, we can only hope that he is compelled to testify because we might get the full story of what happened when he killed Martin.

If you think race wasnt involved in the Zimmerman/Martin confrontation, you need to rethink that belief. Racial profiling is alive and well in this country. Assumptions about what kind of clothes a young black man is wearing is part of the kind of decision Zimmerman made to do what he did.

I live near Oakland, CA. Its the third most dangerous city in the united Stqtes, with Detroit being #1, and Flint MI being #2. The Oakland Police Department is under close scrutiny, and has been monitored by the Feds for several years. They are very inclined to use racial profiling, among their other dubious practices. Oakland has an African-American population of 25%, while the whole country has an African-American population of 6%. 

Many of the African-Americans in Oakland are poor. The young people tend to gravitate toward the gangs. There is a report on the news almost every night that theres been a drive-by shooting, some kind of homicide involving gangs and guns and police shootings. If any of you live in the San Francisco Bay Area, you know what Im saying is true.

Concerning my Ravelry site, several of the members received threatening and disgusting private PMs that were totally unacceptable. I knew this would escalate because I knew who was writing these PMs and that this was someone who would not give up. 

If I had continued with the group, it would have gotten very ugly and dangerous for its members very quickly. The same people who are KP members and who harass people here are alive and well on Ravelry, too. To try to fight to continue with that group would have been a waste of time, and I knew where all this would lead and left because I didnt want to be involved in another topic that was like the so-called political topics here on KP. Why waste my and everyone elses time when I knew it would do no good to try to protect and maintain the new group?

I suggest you consider the virtue of kindness in your future actions and commuications, and try to do good when you participate on discussions here instead of continuing all the negative ways you act here..


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Great cartoon! I don't understand why this Wiener guy, (or should I call him Weenywaver guy) continues to campaign. He's certtainly doing all his thinking with his little head. If you call hot dogs weenies, he's giving them a bad name,too. I can't stand him either.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Just for fun: I cannot stand this guy:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

MaidInBedlam,

I suggest you don't know anything about anything and further suggest you take lessons to learn to speak the truth.

No need to address me ever again.

Suggestion, too, that you find another KP thread to post your hate, negativity and anger as it is not welcome on this thread.

BTW: As a mod on Rav you would have blocked anyone you didn't like who _might_ have attempted to post in your group, and no one in this thread would be bothered to identify and PM "your" group members with threats and harassment. So stop the BS and flattering yourself with all the "attention" you think your handful of members attracked. I guarantee your members received zero threats and harassing messages. You deleted and orphaned yourself and group as it is obvious from reading the posts in your group as I have. Rav staff would not have allowed what you described to take place and it never did (only in your drug-infused mind). You don't consider your Rav members worthy of your time, yet you come on this and a few other threads to harass and berate those you don't agree with. You post is only more of your exposed lies and excuses. Get help, you need it.

BTW: I was in Oakland, CA, a couple of years ago. Wouldn't go near that neighborhood or return again nor drive through. I suggest you move.

Make it a Great Day as you orphaned yourself on KP too!

Remember Benghazi!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Doesn't that ice cream look interesting. Two of my favorite foods together. I would love to taste test that. Will have to get the ladies on to making up some ASAP.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hey don't knock it until you try it.
> 
> Just had chicken sausage infused with apples and maple syrup. Tasted like french toast.


I just baked bacon for the first time. It came out pretty good, but a little too crisp for me. I will be trying again, practice make perfect. Clean up was so easy.

There is a restaurant in San Fran that makes everything with bacon. It was closed down by the neighbors because they didn't like the smell of bacon. About 10 days ago, give or take, they re-opened. YEA! Bacon is my second favorite food.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I just baked bacon for the first time. It came out pretty good, but a little too crisp for me. I will be trying again, practice make perfect. Clean up was so easy.
> 
> There is a restaurant in San Fran that makes everything with bacon. It was closed down by the neighbors because they didn't like the smell of bacon. About 10 days ago, give or take, they re-opened. YEA! Bacon is my second favorite food.


What kind of items do they make and sell that you like?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What kind of items do they make and sell that you like?


Sorry, can't help there, I just know what was said on the news segment. Apparently everything is made of bacon, has bacon on it, in it, around it, etc. If I ever get back to San Fran, it is definitely a place for me to visit.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

A quote from Scottie Nell Hughes:

If Obama had a son, he would look like Trayvon Martin.

If Obama had a city, it would look like Detroit.

If Obama had a country, it would look like Cuba.

Nothing else to add.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, yum, now you're talking--bacon on the ice cream.


I like it , too. When I eat bacon, it makes me thirsty. When I'm thirsty, I always want ice cream! Go figure. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Me either he I only sorry he was caught gain. He was not with his wife on her BD. He went to church of all places but she did not go to be by his side.
> 
> Democratic Ticket in 2016:
> 
> Weiner/Holder


I think she's in it for the power, just as he is, just as Hilary and Bill were - the other odd couple.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> OOHHHH me! That is too much! Salmon and spinach I want some of those cones. Now I will have to make those for Jojo and Daisy. They must have them for the winter months. Now the ice creamstand is not big enough party! With us piglets eating. lol :shock:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nothing but the best for Jojo and Daisy since they're protecting us from the snakes. Salmon looking to meet up with ICB1 & 2


What that old saying? "A woman without a man is like a fish without a bicycle." And now - a pic of a fish on a bike! Hahahahaha!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I just baked bacon for the first time. It came out pretty good, but a little too crisp for me. I will be trying again, practice make perfect. Clean up was so easy.
> 
> There is a restaurant in San Fran that makes everything with bacon. It was closed down by the neighbors because they didn't like the smell of bacon. About 10 days ago, give or take, they re-opened. YEA! Bacon is my second favorite food.


Okay, I will say it...................you cooked bacon for the first time????? Does anyone else find this odd. Love you girlfriend, but unless your religion forbids it, where have you been all your life?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

She's been with me - her odd twin. I've never baked bacon either! I used to cook in a skillet or frying pan, now only on a griddle as I can cook any number of slices, the grease runs away from it and the pieces stay flat. Never tried the microwave either.

Does that make me both odd and UnPatriotic? 

Tell me how it is done - baked, that is.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Okay, I will say it...................you cooked bacon for the first time????? Does anyone else find this odd. Love you girlfriend, but unless your religion forbids it, where have you been all your life?


"Baked" bacon for the first time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Not Important Unless You Are A Rattle Snake"

It was reported to this reporter,by another reporter who said she heard it from another reporter and so on.

That Way out Jay N has taken up Rattle Snake hunting with her trustie dog Herman, and joining her is R U Knuts, but she has been off as of late, That says it all.
Any way Way Out J has load her 45 water pistol, and her trusty Water action rifle to catch a few of those snakes in the grass. Also was added by one of those reporters,that she is carry a pair of long and she said long tongs. So watch out for her if you are a snake in the grass trees, rocks ect. Reporter about 10 reporters back said something about some pooling a party to meet at the pool.
Go figure that one out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Th following was reported just about an hour ago.

Seems Bump er kins is reported missing. But has been found at the local jail.
She was arrested for showing off to much Bling downtown there and was ligthing up the whole area. 
so was arrested for you light up my life you give me hope to carry on. Bet you don't know the rest of that song.

Any way bail was set at 100 smackers she was up to smacking about 50 and just gave out.

Which apparently appealed to our lady of Crazy Knuts (we sure have a few of those Knuts around here).
Any way said lady set up a booth in front of the Bump er Kins Ice Cream Candy and Soda Emporium( if she adds any more stuff she will have to move) to help get 50 more smackers to get Bump er Kins out of Jail.
She has some nice selection of canning goods she made this summer, popers and pickles dill. (I highly recommend the dills, not into popers myself) at a good price too. So haul yourself down there and pick up a couple of jars. Worthy cause and good pickles to boot. Doesn't get any better than that.
She also is selling some jam made by Joe's your mama's, you know the one who is on the yarn trail still balling along I hear. Nice selection there too, so haul your backside down that way .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> A quote from Scottie Nell Hughes:
> 
> If Obama had a son, he would look like Trayvon Martin.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

News thats not fit to Print.

Seem the Salmon Bike Marathon is on its 4 day and is stinking up the West Coast. Again photo posted by another, did you see that Knots goofy Gal. Whats the hold up with the pictures. Is the FBOI taking up to much time or is it the garden excuse again. 

More about the Ice Cream Bandits all three of them later my allergy is acting up and I have a headache, and it not nice. Plus some of this news is giving more than one headache on here. Just kidding don't ya know, to bad if you don't get over it. You want reports put up with me. :roll: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :?: :?:  :idea: :arrow:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> A quote from Scottie Nell Hughes:
> 
> If Obama had a son, he would look like Trayvon Martin.
> 
> ...


Oh, yes, very true! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Folks, just ignore Seattle as she is so far out in left field that there isn't any hope for her.

She is a liar, liar, pants on fire about Ravelry, but nice try as is anyone sends threatening PM's they are thrown out immediately--not so with KP.

She blocked herself out but now tries to smooth it over. No wool over my eyes--I'll knit it!

She needs to quit posting on our sites as we don't want her!

Can you believe she moved her mother into such a neighborhood that is riddled with gangs & crime? When she was in Seattle, she said her brother would come over & now she also says he comes over--did he move with them? More lies that don't add up!

Ignore her!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

"You light up my life.
You give me hope
To carry on
For the rest of my days
I'll fly 
'Cause I got "The Lift,"
"The Lifeline Lift," 
and you, you, you - 
you got me A Lift."


(Lifeline - did you catch that? knitting reference? I'm hot today!) :idea:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> News thats not fit to Print.
> 
> Seem the Salmon Bike Marathon is on its 4 day and is stinking up the West Coast. Again photo posted by another, did you see that Knots goofy Gal. Whats the hold up with the pictures. Is the FBOI taking up to much time or is it the garden excuse again.
> 
> More about the Ice Cream Bandits all three of them later my allergy is acting up and I have a headache, and it not nice. Plus some of this news is giving more than one headache on here. Just kidding don't ya know, to bad if you don't get over it. You want reports put up with me. :roll: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :?: :?:  :idea: :arrow:


Don't believe it!
Yarnie Blarney,
Yonie Baloney,
Take two aspirin,
One for each headache,
And send $50 to you know who
To get her out of the slammer!
Come on, girls - ante up!
I'll start with $1.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yarnie - sorry about the headache. My DIL gets them with her allergies, too - not fun. So give it a rest, if you dare - but remember - we're out there, movin', movin', movin' rawhide!! And ice cream.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I am back from Nantucket. What a great place. And I am a year older today...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am back from Nantucket. What a great place. And I am a year older today...


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you, Thumper. Birthdays are hard for me. Plus, I have so little family. None. Great husband, though.

I appreciate your message!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday, LukeLucy!! We love you! Sounds like you had a nice trip.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Happy Birthday, LukeLucy!! We love you! Sounds like you had a nice trip.


Thank you, Bonbf3. Yes, it was great. We were with wonderful people. Boated on Nantucket Harbor, went to the beach. I shopped (much to my husband's dismay) and found great things. Sat on the beach and ate wonderful food. My husband's business partner has a home there and we were guests.

Have you ever been there?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just checking in. Three more days of the grands. I had to check in on my homies.


  Have a great time


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have a great time


Enjoy your family!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> What that old saying? "A woman without a man is like a fish without a bicycle." And now - a pic of a fish on a bike! Hahahahaha!


   I'd forgotten that saying - the way I heard it was "a woman needs a man like a fish needs a bicycle" Thanks for the memory


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I am back from Nantucket. What a great place. And I am a year older today...


Happy Birthday Lukelucy - glad you enjoyed your trip


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Happy Birthday, LukeLucy!! We love you! Sounds like you had a nice trip.


Dittos


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Don't believe it!
> Yarnie Blarney,
> Yonie Baloney,
> Take two aspirin,
> ...


I have no money. Spent my last dollar on a Hot Fudge Sundae.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Lucy hope your BIRTHDAY was lovely. :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am back from Nantucket. What a great place. And I am a year older today...


Happy birthday to a wonderful lady! And many more!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Don't believe it!
> Yarnie Blarney,
> Yonie Baloney,
> Take two aspirin,
> ...


I'll donate a $1.00 plus an ice cream cone (vanilla of course)!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Thumper. Birthdays are hard for me. Plus, I have so little family. None. Great husband, though.
> 
> I appreciate your message!


You have all of us now as we are your KP family. Love you gal!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Bonbf3. Yes, it was great. We were with wonderful people. Boated on Nantucket Harbor, went to the beach. I shopped (much to my husband's dismay) and found great things. Sat on the beach and ate wonderful food. My husband's business partner has a home there and we were guests.
> 
> Have you ever been there?


No. I'd love to go. I've been as far north as Pennsylvania and at the age of 10, NY. I'll bet it's beautiful. Are the beaches rocky there? They're sandy down south.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer 1234:

Workshops link
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/

To Designer 1234,
New avatar? Very pretty! Nice to see you again.
Bonnie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'd forgotten that saying - the way I heard it was "a woman needs a man like a fish needs a bicycle" Thanks for the memory


You are right! I sure goofed that one up. Your way sounded so much better.
Oh, well - somebody actually called me "goofball" on here once. It was a friend, so no offense taken, actually got a big laugh out of it - I think maybe it was lovethelake?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have no money. Spent my last dollar on a Hot Fudge Sundae.


Rats!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'll donate a $1.00 plus an ice cream cone (vanilla of course)!


Thank you, Janie. I knew we could count on you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Come on, ladies. Thumpbunny and Hansolo need you! We have $2 - do I hear $3?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

$2?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

$1? $1.00? 100 pennies? For our dear Thumpbunny and brave Hansolo?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I am back from Nantucket. What a great place. And I am a year older today...


Happy Birthday Lukelucy! I hope you and hubby (if he joined you) had a fantastic time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You are right! I sure goofed that one up. Your way sounded so much better.
> Oh, well - somebody actually called me "goofball" on here once. It was a friend, so no offense taken, actually got a big laugh out of it - I think maybe it was lovethelake?


your way sounds just as good   - the poor guys sure got a lot of ribbing (my goofy knitting joke)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Well, I just developed the pics in my camera. Here is the blinged-out suit CountryBumpkins was caught glamming around in this year. What a gorgeous display of bling! She's hot stuff .... and expensive too. This had to set her back at least $10.00 unless it was stolen from the jewelry heist. Do love the red suit!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Come on, ladies. Thumpbunny and Hansolo need you! We have $2 - do I hear $3?


well Canada cancelled the penny - I could donate 100 Canadian pennies


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Is anyone going to tell me how to bake bacon? :-o


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, I just developed the pics in my camera. Here is the blinged-out suit CountryBumpkins was caught glamming around in this year. What a gorgeous display of bling! She's hot stuff .... and expensive too. This had to set her back at least $10.00 unless it was stolen from the jewelry heist. Do love the red suit!


Wow :shock: I'm blinded; she definitely gets the bling prize


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow :shock: I'm blinded; she definitely gets the bling prize


Yes, I think I was blinded when the camera flashed off the bling and that's when CB made her escape.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I can barely listen to the news any longer. The President and the Press Sec, Sec of State, Sec of Treasury, Liberal media talking heads, all disgust me with their words.

Every single one of them lies through their teeth and only say what serves them and their party politically.

I cannot stand any of them. Why bother to listen and engage in pure lies and deceit.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I am back from Nantucket. What a great place. And I am a year older today...


Happy Birthday!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> your way sounds just as good   - the poor guys sure got a lot of ribbing (my goofy knitting joke)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, I just developed the pics in my camera. Here is the blinged-out suit CountryBumpkins was caught glamming around in this year. What a gorgeous display of bling! She's hot stuff .... and expensive too. This had to set her back at least $10.00 unless it was stolen from the jewelry heist. Do love the red suit!


She's a looker, that's for sure!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Is it required to round off or up if you are paying cash for something? When we were in Fort Francis, Ont in early July, I needed to pay the extra 2 cents, and I had to use US pennies. I was surprised.


I'm surprised too - it was recommended to round down for 1 or 2 cents and up for 3 or 4 cents; most of the time I round it all down since cash saves on card transaction fees. Cheques and electronic transactions are for the exact amount


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Once again, Janie, you've proved how sad it is when someone can't read, and can't remember to take her meds. There are programs that teach illiterate asults to read. I suggest you join one. If you could read and if you had remembered to take your meds, you would have understood what I wrote. I really feel so sorry for you. It's a pity that any adult in this country is illiterate, and even sadder that they forget to take medications that could improve the wuality of their lives.


Janeway said:


> Folks, just ignore Seattle as she is so far out in left field that there isn't any hope for her.
> 
> She is a liar, liar, pants on fire about Ravelry, but nice try as is anyone sends threatening PM's they are thrown out immediately--not so with KP.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> well Canada cancelled the penny - I could donate 100 Canadian pennies


That works! Yay - keep this going - Thumpbunny is getting hungry, and Hansolo can't find her hairbrush!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I can barely listen to the news any longer. The President and the Press Sec, Sec of State, Sec of Treasury, Liberal media talking heads, all disgust me with their words.
> 
> Every single one of them lies through their teeth and only say what serves them and their party politically.
> 
> I cannot stand any of them. Why bother to listen and engage in pure lies and deceit.


 I know - disgusting. Even more disgusting is the adoration and possible running of the Liar of State, Hillary. I mean - she actually lied right there on national tv, just like her husband.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, all. So tired - bed will feel good tonight.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is anyone going to tell me how to bake bacon? :-o


I have never tried it, but my SIL, who was a sales rep for Kraft food and some other food service companies, told me you put the bacon on a wire rack set on a baking sheet to catch the grease.

I microwave bacon. I saw Rachel Ray one day when she showed how to do it. It takes quite a few paper towels though. I always use 4 layers on a plate, put single slices of bacon on the towels and layer towels and bacon on top. You can stack several layers on one plate. Put a final layer of paper towels on top. I microwave a pound of bacon for 12 minutes. It has much less grease. When you remove the towels, they have captured the grease, and it is easy to dispose of them. The bacon is more crisp, but I like the idea that there is less grease.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You have really piqued my curiosity. How is that cone of what appears to be chocolate chip mint ice cream with salmon? Very interesting.



west coast kitty said:


> Update ....


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Agree. Like with a child ignore bad behavior.

No one wants to see our National Monuments defaced but it is small potatoes compared with those lives lost at Benghazi. Demanding and getting to the roots of that "phoniness" represents true patriotism.



soloweygirl said:


> Just ignore her. She's just having a little tantrum because she couldn't go on the "trip".


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You may be on to something LTL. What you propose seems plausible.



lovethelake said:


> Seattle you have exposed your reptilian brain. If you don't want to talk about ice cream, go to LOLL. No one wants to talk about vandalizing a statue when it could be one of Obama's PHONY scandals. Maybe it was a hungry IRS agent, or someone from the NSA, or maybe Holder was upset and thought Lincoln had violated Texas' voting regulations. So many options..


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

LTL YUM Do I see honey on the ice cream? That is a definite go.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I Second it KPG. Ignore SS.



knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: We all will do well to ignore anything she (SeattleSoul d/b/a MaidinBedlam) posts in this thread.  Frankly, I'll accuse her of being an unpatriotic idiot for starting a group over in Raverly, deleting herself from both the site and as moderator of her own group, blaming a hacker (she did it to herself), orphaning her own group and leaving her group members in limbo. How's that for Flag Waving SeattleSoul?  Answer; Pathetic!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And SS is in no position to judge anyone.



bonbf3 said:


> I think you're overreacting a little.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've been to the Lincoln Monument three times. Does that make me three times more Patriotic than you?
> 
> I've stood on the Great Wall of China. If you have not, you must hate the Chinese people and Chinese Food. Yet, you didn't bother to bring up the wall needs some repairs. You must hate China since you didn't mention it. You therefore, are obviously Hawaiian decedents (applying your logic).
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes KPG not that it matters but why would SS hate China so? What have they ever done to her?

What avatar?



knitpresentgifts said:


> I've been to the Lincoln Monument three times. Does that make me three times more Patriotic than you?
> 
> I've stood on the Great Wall of China. If you have not, you must hate the Chinese people and Chinese Food. Yet, you didn't bother to bring up the wall needs some repairs. You must hate China since you didn't mention it. You therefore, are obviously Hawaiian decedents (applying your logic).
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes KPG not that it matters but why would SS hate China so? What have they ever done to her?

What avatar?



knitpresentgifts said:


> I've been to the Lincoln Monument three times. Does that make me three times more Patriotic than you?
> 
> I've stood on the Great Wall of China. If you have not, you must hate the Chinese people and Chinese Food. Yet, you didn't bother to bring up the wall needs some repairs. You must hate China since you didn't mention it. You therefore, are obviously Hawaiian decedents (applying your logic).
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Or attention getting behavior? Perhaps??


thumper5316 said:


> Ya think? Me, too. However, I am thinking she's just trolling for reactions.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I had read they are not permitted to tell anything to the press. And I believe there are books due to come out. We certainly deserve answers and especially their families. Who have been treated so shabbily.


knitpresentgifts said:


> I've missed the news for a few days but heard that one of the Benghazi survivors (still in Walter Reed) will tell his story to Congress. Is that true? Would be fantastic to hear from one of the survivors at least!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Jane you are very clever. Can't you just see and hear the campaign signs and songs.



Janeway said:


> Me either he I only sorry he was caught gain. He was not with his wife on her BD. He went to church of all places but she did not go to be by his side.
> 
> Democratic Ticket in 2016:
> 
> Weiner/Holder


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It's delicious and you can add things to it such as maple syrup, herbs, hot sauce, etc.. Whatever excites your taste buds. Oh yes and bacon and peanut butter. For plain bacon the microwave does a nice job and you can control the doneness.

There is a bar that serves bacon in large salad bowls. About 20 inches in diameter.


knitpresentgifts said:


> She's been with me - her odd twin. I've never baked bacon either! I used to cook in a skillet or frying pan, now only on a griddle as I can cook any number of slices, the grease runs away from it and the pieces stay flat. Never tried the microwave either.
> 
> Does that make me both odd and UnPatriotic?
> 
> Tell me how it is done - baked, that is.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Does anyone know what wuality means?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Does anyone know what wuality means?


From the Urban Dictionary:
The only epic people of Tumblr of the Doctor Who fandom on the Livestream-ing sessions.

What was the context in which wuality was used?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Here you go kpg

http://culinaryarts.about.com/od/breakfastcookery/ht/bacon.htm


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> You may be on to something LTL. What you propose seems plausible.


I agree - well done, LTL.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Jane you are very clever. Can't you just see and hear the campaign signs and songs.


Oh, boy - that tops them all, Jane!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

After hearing about the Wiener/Holder ticket (all credit to Janeway), I have to wonder, is this real life? Is this kind of perfect insanity possible? Or are we all just characters in a cosmic comic strip - or the figments of a crazed imagination?

Craaaaaazy, mee-yen!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Lucy hope your BIRTHDAY was lovely. :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


Yes, I was lucky.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Happy birthday to a wonderful lady! And many more!


Thank you, Janeway.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You have all of us now as we are your KP family. Love you gal!


Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> No. I'd love to go. I've been as far north as Pennsylvania and at the age of 10, NY. I'll bet it's beautiful. Are the beaches rocky there? They're sandy down south.


There are great, sandy beaches. Light sand. Wonderful beaches.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Birthday! What a nice vacation.


Thank you, Joeysomma!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Come on, ladies. Thumpbunny and Hansolo need you! We have $2 - do I hear $3?


Three here!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Happy Birthday Lukelucy! I hope you and hubby (if he joined you) had a fantastic time.


Yes, he was there pouting because I bought some dresses.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, he was there pouting because I bought some dresses.


Would he have prefered you bought some yarn?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is anyone going to tell me how to bake bacon? :-o


Just put it on the silver rack that comes with ovens and put it in the oven on 350 degrees. Very easy. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Would he have prefered you bought some yarn?


No, he would have preferred me to buy nothing!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Here you go kpg
> 
> http://culinaryarts.about.com/od/breakfastcookery/ht/bacon.htm


Thanks! However, baking is too much time and work for me. I'm going to stick to my griddle with grease drain. Fast, easy, easy clean-up. I pour the grease into a tin can (soup - chicken broth, etc.) freeze and then toss.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, he was there pouting because I bought some dresses.


 :-D He didn't like the dresses? :mrgreen: He should have bought some shirts and shorts. Envy is only present until he experiences the same ....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

f


knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks! However, baking is too much time and work for me. I'm going to stick to my griddle with grease drain. Fast, easy, easy clean-up. I pour the grease into a tin can (soup - chicken broth, etc.) freeze and then toss.


KPG,

I went through a stage where I baked the bacon and now I am back to my pan on the stove.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :-D He didn't like the dresses? :mrgreen: He should have bought some shirts and shorts. Envy is only present until he experiences the same ....


KPG, 
Right. It is the cross I have to bear.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> f
> 
> KPG,
> 
> I went through a stage where I baked the bacon and now I am back to my pan on the stove.


I love using my pancake griddle - no sticking and the grease runs into a drain and I tip the griddle and scrap the grease away with a teflon spatula. I still drain and sandwich the bacon between paper towels after cooked as we don't like any grease that we can avoid.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I love using my pancake griddle - no sticking and the grease runs into a drain and I tip the griddle and scrap the grease away with a teflon spatula. I still drain and sandwich the bacon between paper towels after cooked as we don't like any grease that we can avoid.


KPG,

Sounds like a good system. I love pancakes!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is anyone going to tell me how to bake bacon? :-o


I put it in a pan then cover it with foil. Cook thin sliced at 425 degrees for about 8-10 minutes or thick sliced 10-15 minutes. I like crisp bacon so look & cook according to your taste. I have a skillet (cast iron) with ridges that I use but any pan will work.

It comes out great & this is the only way I cook fresh bacon, but "Sam's Club" has precooked bacon that you microwave that I loooove!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> Sounds like a good system. I love pancakes!


So does my hubby. We could never get the temp/oil correct for the perfect golden pancake. We once bought a teflon griddle for a bride-to-be. She told us how much she loved it. So I bought one for ourselves. It's fantastic for the perfectly golden pancake, my special home fries, eggs, bacon all cooked on one griddle at the same time! Easy and one griddle clean-up.

I've also learned it is great for re-heating multiple slices of pizza, steak and cheese fillings for subs, eggs, bacon, etc. I use our griddle often now. We started with a small one, but quickly graduated to the largest size so everything can cook at the same time.

Buy one - your hubby will forget about your dresses purchase when he gets fed!  Works every time ....


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I had read they are not permitted to tell anything to the press. And I believe there are books due to come out. We certainly deserve answers and especially their families. Who have been treated so shabbily.


I don't think this survivor will be able to testify about Stephens. Rep. Gomez (TX) said on Fox News that he was in contact, and the survivor told him that Stephens was gone when he reached the embassy compound. The survivor did rescue the body of the communications staffer, however, so he would be able to report on the atrocities performed on him. His main testimony will be about the battle he joined at the CIA compound and the 20+ hours he waited for rescue.

I think this individual is probably torn between getting justice for the abandoned Americans and not being turned on by the government for exposing their perfidy. He is dependent on the government for medical care, expenses, and pension as he will probably be unemployable.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I put it in a pan then cover it with foil. Cook thin sliced at 425 degrees for about 8-10 minutes or thick sliced 10-15 minutes. I like crisp bacon so look & cook according to your taste. I have a skillet (cast iron) with ridges that I use but any pan will work.


Thanks Jane. I like wiggly bacon, but might try the baking method. I just don't want to deal with the bacon sitting in grease or taking a pan from the oven and pouring away grease.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't think this survivor will be able to testify about Stephens. Rep. Gomez (TX) said on Fox News that he was in contact, and the survivor told him that Stephens was gone when he reached the embassy compound. The survivor did rescue the body of the communications staffer, however, so he would be able to report on the atrocities performed on him. His main testimony will be about the battle he joined at the CIA compound and the 20+ hours he waited for rescue.
> 
> I think this individual is probably torn between getting justice for the abandoned Americans and not being turned on by the government for exposing their perfidy. He is dependent on the government for medical care, expenses, and pension as he will probably be unemployable.


Perhaps, but what a sick state we are in if a survivor of such an event is afraid to tell his truth because of fear of revenge by the present WH administration. He should be cared for through his medical issues regardless of what happened and why. There is no justice for this survivor either. I feel nothing but disgust for H. Clinton, President Obama and any other creep who continues to hide the details of this travesty.

Remember Benghazi!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No, he would have preferred me to buy nothing!


That is a man for you. We went grocery shopping & DH walked so fast that I did not get everything on list so thought OK & left when he said let's go! Then at meal time, he said let us have so & so I said well that was when you were running a marathon (he pushed me in a wheelchair) so we did not stop to get that item! So dinner was without that & he said well ill go slower next time & he does now! Guess he learned the hard way.

I know this isn't the same as buying clothes but we women loooooove new clothes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nothing but the best for Jojo and Daisy since they're protecting us from the snakes. Salmon looking to meet up with ICB1 & 2


LOL I have to show this to my grands. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> After hearing about the Wiener/Holder ticket (all credit to Janeway), I have to wonder, is this real life? Is this kind of perfect insanity possible? Or are we all just characters in a cosmic comic strip - or the figments of a crazed imagination?
> 
> Craaaaaazy, mee-yen!


Sad to tell you but not my invention as a friend sent this Democratic 2016 ticket to me in an email! Cute don't you think? I just had to pass it on--it is a joke of course but one never knows they might run for office!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, I just developed the pics in my camera. Here is the blinged-out suit CountryBumpkins was caught glamming around in this year. What a gorgeous display of bling! She's hot stuff .... and expensive too. This had to set her back at least $10.00 unless it was stolen from the jewelry heist. Do love the red suit!


Wow CB you are looking better with every picture. NO ice cream for your figure! More Arkansas diamonds! Wow !


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am back from Nantucket. What a great place. And I am a year older today...


Lukelucy sorry I missed your B/DAy. Happy! Been loaded down with the beach towels and kiddos . Hope it was wonderful!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, I just developed the pics in my camera. Here is the blinged-out suit CountryBumpkins was caught glamming around in this year. What a gorgeous display of bling! She's hot stuff .... and expensive too. This had to set her back at least $10.00 unless it was stolen from the jewelry heist. Do love the red suit!


Do I dare??? Remember three babies. Things have gone alittle south.   ;-) :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I can barely listen to the news any longer. The President and the Press Sec, Sec of State, Sec of Treasury, Liberal media talking heads, all disgust me with their words.
> 
> Every single one of them lies through their teeth and only say what serves them and their party politically.
> 
> I cannot stand any of them. Why bother to listen and engage in pure lies and deceit.


Yeah they do!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> From the Urban Dictionary:
> The only epic people of Tumblr of the Doctor Who fandom on the Livestream-ing sessions.
> 
> What was the context in which wuality was used?


Seattle used it as she thinks she is such a scholar--not but is dumber than a box of rocks ! She loves me one minute then Rattlesnake strikes then she hates me! I'm so very privileged!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I wonder why you think I hate China since I've never mentioned it. I'd like to go there for a long look at it.


RUKnitting said:


> Yes KPG not that it matters but why would SS hate China so? What have they ever done to her?
> 
> What avatar?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Seattle used it as she thinks she is such a scholar--not but is dumber than a box of rocks ! She loves me one minute then Rattlesnake strikes then she hates me! I'm so very privileged!


I'm ignoring her from here and forward.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> You have really piqued my curiosity. How is that cone of what appears to be chocolate chip mint ice cream with salmon? Very interesting.


nice to see you RU
it's not ice cream - it's dill dip

http://www.cupofsugarpinchofsalt.com/2012/07/13/smoked-salmon-and-dill-mini-ice-cream-cones/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> There are great, sandy beaches. Light sand. Wonderful beaches.


Sounds wonderful as have not been there but who knows I may do some traveling in the USA.

Daughter' s house is started so we may be moving soon before winter. She is building in-law quarters. This will be nice.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm ignoring her from here and forward.


Yes, me too as not worth my thoughts! Everyone else ignore her she only spews hatred! Thanks KPG you are a true friend. Hugs!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I'm off for a few hours as must do some housework which takes me a long time as I'm slow!

Benghazi!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MaidInBedlam probably made a typo and meant to type "quality".  What is the point of calling her SS when she has changed her usename without pretending she was a different person? A scholar she is indeed, and an absent-minded professor, too.


Janeway said:


> Seattle used it as she thinks she is such a scholar--not but is dumber than a box of rocks ! She loves me one minute then Rattlesnake strikes then she hates me! I'm so very privileged!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Perhaps, but what a sick state we are in if a survivor of such an event is afraid to tell his truth because of fear of revenge by the present WH administration. He should be cared for through his medical issues regardless of what happened and why. There is no justice for this survivor either. I feel nothing but disgust for H. Clinton, President Obama and any other creep who continues to hide the details of this travesty.
> 
> Remember Benghazi!!!


We have to remember that our pretender in chief is not above threats. We don't know what this person is being told or what they may be holding above his head.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Got an email containing this letter. Thought you would appreciate:

Pictured below is a young physician by the name of Dr.. Starner Jones. His short two-paragraph letter to the White House accurately puts the blame on a "Culture Crisis" instead of a "Health Care Crisis". 

It's worth a quick read: 
 
Dear Mr. President: 

During my shift in the Emergency Room last night, I had the pleasure of evaluating a patient whose smile revealed an expensive shiny gold tooth, whose body was adorned with a wide assortment of elaborate and costly tattoos, who wore a very expensive brand of tennis shoes and who chatted on a new cellular telephone equipped with a popular R&B ring tone. While glancing over her patient chart, I happened to notice that her payer status was listed as "Medicaid"! During my examination of her, the patient informed me that she smokes more than one costly pack of cigarettes every day and somehow still has money to buy pretzels and beer. 

And, you and our Congress expect me to pay for this woman's health care? I contend that our nation's "health care crisis" is not the result of a shortage of quality hospitals, doctors or nurses. Rather, it is the result of a "crisis of culture", a culture in which it is perfectly acceptable to spend money on luxuries and vices while refusing to take care of one's self or, heaven forbid, purchase health insurance. It is a culture based on the irresponsible credo that "I can do whatever I want to because someone else will always take care of me." 

Once you fix this "culture crisis" that rewards irresponsibility and dependency, you'll be amazed at how quickly our nation's health care difficulties will disappear. 

Respectfully, 
STARNER JONES, MD


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So does my hubby. We could never get the temp/oil correct for the perfect golden pancake. We once bought a teflon griddle for a bride-to-be. She told us how much she loved it. So I bought one for ourselves. It's fantastic for the perfectly golden pancake, my special home fries, eggs, bacon all cooked on one griddle at the same time! Easy and one griddle clean-up.
> 
> I've also learned it is great for re-heating multiple slices of pizza, steak and cheese fillings for subs, eggs, bacon, etc. I use our griddle often now. We started with a small one, but quickly graduated to the largest size so everything can cook at the same time.
> 
> Buy one - your hubby will forget about your dresses purchase when he gets fed!  Works every time ....


What make is best. We have a waffle maker (don't like it much - a small one).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> We have to remember that our pretender in chief is not above threats. We don't know what this person is being told or what they may be holding above his head.


Oh, I know, he is an embarrassment the way he acts like a spoiled child and lies his way through every "phony" scandal. Disgraceful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, I know, he is an embarrassment the way he acts like a spoiled child and lies his way through every "phony" scandal. Disgraceful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, I know, he is an embarrassment the way he acts like a spoiled child and lies his way through every "phony" scandal. Disgraceful.


BO just can't accept responsibility for anything. He points his finger here, there and everywhere except where it belongs at himself and his administration. This is the same syndrome I saw 20 years ago when dealing with students with bad behavior in class. Their parents, when contacted, placed the blame everywhere except at the way they were raising their student. You can't fix what you don't acknowledge. That's what has led to the downfall of American schools and American politics.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> What make is best. We have a waffle maker (don't like it much - a small one).


We recv'd a waffle maker as a wedding gift. I never used it so donated it to the Salvation Army.

Our griddle is a "Presto". It is black teflon (I guess) and about two feet in length with handles on each short side and a drip pan that hangs beneath it.

You'll need a larger shelf to store but don't be fooled into the smaller griddle size as we were. You can barely make two pancakes at the same time with one egg on the smaller griddle.

We thought perfect size (small one) for two people but were wrong. On the larger size I can cook a full breakfast for two or more all at once. I make two styles of hash browns, perfected on our griddle, that my husband loves as I was never able to get pancakes or hash browns the way we like them until we got our griddle. Now my family and friends swear by theirs too - guess I made them buy one. :lol:

You can cook multiple pancakes, eggs, bacon, sausages, potatoes, vegs, etc. on the larger size. Maybe available at Bed Bath and Beyond with coupon or at Sears?

Again, great for re-heating multiple slices of pizza, tortillas, bread, quesadillas, cheese steak fillings, etc.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> BO just can't accept responsibility for anything. He points his finger here, there and everywhere except where it belongs at himself and his administration. This is the same syndrome I saw 20 years ago when dealing with students with bad behavior in class. Their parents, when contacted, placed the blame everywhere except at the way they were raising their student. You can't fix what you don't acknowledge. That's what has led to the downfall of American schools and American politics.


Agreed. Like your Dr post - I'm standing right beside him and his thoughts.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for your research Thumper.

The word was used by someone bloviating about illiteracy and criticizing others and wrote........"sadder that they forget to take meds that could improve ----wuality---of their life. Was just wondering what it meant. Thanks to you now I know, but I don't believe it's used correctly in the context of the writer.



thumper5316 said:


> From the Urban Dictionary:
> The only epic people of Tumblr of the Doctor Who fandom on the Livestream-ing sessions.
> 
> What was the context in which wuality was used?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm liking Ted Cruz more and more ...

_EXCLUSIVECRUZ: OBAMACARE SUBSIDY 'CHICAGO-STYLE' VOTE BUYING_

by MATTHEW BOYLE 29 Jul 2013

In the third part of his interview with Breitbart News on Obamacare defunding efforts, Sen. Ted Cruz (R-TX) said that President Barack Obama, congressional Democrats, and the institutional left want to drag out the Obamacare fight as long as possible.

If they force Republicans to keep waiting to rid the country of the law, Cruz thinks they will have hooked Americans on the subsidy to the point where it cannot ever be repealed.

It is why hand in hand with delaying the employer mandate for big corporations, the Obama administration announced it wasnt going to enforce the eligibility requirements for the subsidies, Cruz said.
Cruz continued: Its essentially encouraging liar loans, encouraging fraud for people who come forward and say, "I qualify for a subsidy," and the Obama administration saying, "were not going to check on anything, were just going to take your word for it and grant you the subsidy." That is all Chicago-style politics designed to buy as many votes as possible. It is why the fight is now or never.

Cruz added that if Republicans choose not to fight Obamacare this September, the left, Obama, and the Democrats win, and Republicans lose.
An awful lot of politicians in Washington, both Democrats and Republicans are more focused on staying in power, on getting re-elected, than they are in fighting for principle, Cruz said. I think thats why theres such tremendous frustration among the American people with career politicians in both parties."

Cruz said:
Theres a reason why Congress routinely polls with 10, 12, 14 percent approval rating. Its because politicians in both parties have been ignoring the American people for a long time. Ill give you an example just to sum up. Every poll that is done in this country, of Republicans, of Democrats, of independents, underscores that the top priority for the American people is jobs and the economy. Its restoring economic growth and getting people back to work.
Even though more Americans want their lawmakers to focus on the economy, the freshman Cruz said Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid and Obama have done anything but since he came to Washington.

And yet, in the seven months Ive been in the Senate, we have spent virtually zero time talking about or being focused on jobs and the economy, Cruz said. Why? Because its not a priority for Harry Reid or President Obama. Instead we spent months on the presidents agenda to take away our Second Amendment rights, we spent months on an agenda to grant amnesty to those who are here illegally and we spend no time on tax reform, on regulatory reform, on restoring economic growth, to create jobs and to make it easier for people to achieve the American dream."

Cruz said, "The single biggest step Congress could take to restore economic growth, to help people get back to work, to expand opportunity for those struggling to climb the economic ladder, is to defund Obamacare.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> BO just can't accept responsibility for anything. He points his finger here, there and everywhere except where it belongs at himself and his administration. This is the same syndrome I saw 20 years ago when dealing with students with bad behavior in class. Their parents, when contacted, placed the blame everywhere except at the way they were raising their student. You can't fix what you don't acknowledge. That's what has led to the downfall of American schools and American politics.


I have seen this, too, Knitcrazy. I am right there with you. I have seen it all.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I sometimes share your characterization of our world. And do you ever feel as if "they" are trying to manipulate us into their lunacy?



bonbf3 said:


> After hearing about the Wiener/Holder ticket (all credit to Janeway), I have to wonder, is this real life? Is this kind of perfect insanity possible? Or are we all just characters in a cosmic comic strip - or the figments of a crazed imagination?
> 
> Craaaaaazy, mee-yen!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We recv'd a waffle maker as a wedding gift. I never used it so donated it to the Salvation Army.
> 
> Our griddle is a "Presto". It is black teflon (I guess) and about two feet in length with handles on each short side and a drip pan that hangs beneath it.
> 
> ...


I had a big flat electric griddle that I used for years, but had a hard time storing. Then, when my niece got married, she had an electric griddle on her list that was intriguing. It folds up like a book and stores upright so it only takes inches of shelf space. I bought her one and one for myself. I love it. It has teflon coating, which I am a little uncomfortable with in cookware, and a drip pan, removable plates that fit neatly together when flat, but remove for washing in the dishwasher. I think they are like cast iron under the coating - heavy duty. There is a waffle side and a flat side. It is made by Rival.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Three here!


Thank you, Lukelucy!! Biggest contribution yet to bail for Thumpbunny and Hansoloess.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Lucy Belated Happy Birthday and Many to Follow. Nantucket is a lovely place to celebrate.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't think this survivor will be able to testify about Stephens. Rep. Gomez (TX) said on Fox News that he was in contact, and the survivor told him that Stephens was gone when he reached the embassy compound. The survivor did rescue the body of the communications staffer, however, so he would be able to report on the atrocities performed on him. His main testimony will be about the battle he joined at the CIA compound and the 20+ hours he waited for rescue.
> 
> I think this individual is probably torn between getting justice for the abandoned Americans and not being turned on by the government for exposing their perfidy. He is dependent on the government for medical care, expenses, and pension as he will probably be unemployable.


What kind of nightmare government do we have that prevents people from talking? What country is this? Awful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sad to tell you but not my invention as a friend sent this Democratic 2016 ticket to me in an email! Cute don't you think? I just had to pass it on--it is a joke of course but one never knows they might run for office!


I think it's hilarious!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sounds wonderful as have not been there but who knows I may do some traveling in the USA.
> 
> Daughter' s house is started so we may be moving soon before winter. She is building in-law quarters. This will be nice.


Wow - nice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

received this from bil this morning - Hiroshima & Detroit after 66 years
http://rense.com/66.html


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

It's here!!!! The next big Phony Scandal. Characters include Bill & Hill's best friend, Hill's brothers, Obama and Chinese spies and drug lords.

Stay tuned: Obama will change the channel as soon as he can figure out how to, so stay focused on the truth.

http://tinyurl.com/k4j5k6u


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> received this from bil this morning - Hiroshima & Detroit after 66 years
> http://rense.com/66.html


Excellent - thanks for the link WCK.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Lucy Belated Happy Birthday and Many to Follow. Nantucket is a lovely place to celebrate.


RU Knitting,

Thank you so much!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I prefer the oven method when I want to season the bacon. For example: Brown sugar glazed bacon. 350 degree oven. Line sheet pan with parchment paper. Place bacon on rack. 1lb bacon sprinkled with 1/2 t blk pepper mixed with 1/3 cup packed light brown sugar.
Cook 30-35 min Rotate after 15 min.

Microwave is easy and no oil in the kitchen. I have a special device for use in the microwave which is ridged. Only drawback is that it is a pig to clean.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Jane. I like wiggly bacon, but might try the baking method. I just don't want to deal with the bacon sitting in grease or taking a pan from the oven and pouring away grease.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You fooled me. What a neat idea for an appetizer. Can't wait to try it. And I have seen tiny ice cream cones somewhere.

Thanks.


west coast kitty said:


> nice to see you RU
> it's not ice cream - it's dill dip
> 
> http://www.cupofsugarpinchofsalt.com/2012/07/13/smoked-salmon-and-dill-mini-ice-cream-cones/


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes part of the Blame Game.

And in his recent speeches he twists problems to appear as if he has discovered them. Things we have been talking about since he hit DC.



Knit crazy said:


> BO just can't accept responsibility for anything. He points his finger here, there and everywhere except where it belongs at himself and his administration. This is the same syndrome I saw 20 years ago when dealing with students with bad behavior in class. Their parents, when contacted, placed the blame everywhere except at the way they were raising their student. You can't fix what you don't acknowledge. That's what has led to the downfall of American schools and American politics.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Yes part of the Blame Game.
> 
> And in his recent speeches he twists problems to appear as if he has discovered them. Things we have been talking about since he hit DC.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> received this from bil this morning - Hiroshima & Detroit after 66 years
> http://rense.com/66.html


Good one WCK and trouble is that it is true thats the sad part.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Got an email containing this letter. Thought you would appreciate:
> 
> Pictured below is a young physician by the name of Dr.. Starner Jones. His short two-paragraph letter to the White House accurately puts the blame on a "Culture Crisis" instead of a "Health Care Crisis".
> 
> ...


Dr. Jones actually wrote the above as a letter to the editor. I have attached the link below that indicates some follow-ups; one a response from some liberal dame and then another response from Dr. Jones.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/starner.asp


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Got an email containing this letter. Thought you would appreciate:
> 
> Pictured below is a young physician by the name of Dr.. Starner Jones. His short two-paragraph letter to the White House accurately puts the blame on a "Culture Crisis" instead of a "Health Care Crisis".
> 
> ...


Oh there are not enough thank's to go to you for posting what a Doctor has said. Finially they are starting to speak up. :thumbup:


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

:-(


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

KC, I think Dr.Jones pointed out one problem caused by people who qualify for and use certain goevernment services. Poverty and poor education often go hand in hand. I think most of these people don't know what a budget is, much less how to make and keep one.

I think Dr. Jones is talking about part of the greater problem of the "Culture of Materialism" we seem dedicated to in this counry. Credit Card debt was one of the elements in the financial crisis we are just beginning to get over. Just because someone qualifies for a credit card with, say a $5,000 limit, doesn't mean they can actually afford to spend that money.

Far too many people believe in instant gratification. They run out and buy things they want without thinking about what it will take to pay for ithose things. They use their magic credit cards and then get caught in the practice of making the minimum payment month after month. All they're doing is paying the interest on what they owe. It takes a long time to get to the point where paying interest turns into paying for whatever they've bought.

Yes, there are frivolous things I'd like to have. When I have enough money to buy them, meaning that whatever disposable income I have isn't spent on more reasonable perchases, I buy something just for myself, for the fun of it. That's when I think of heading out to Joann's.

The operative idea here is that I buy treats, or whatever you want to call them, for myself when I can afford them. I think a lot of people who participate in this topic do the same, but that's a small number of people. I'm sure that if more people would live within their budgets, the less crisis of credit and finance we would have in this country. And I also think more businesses would be in better financial shape and more people would have decent jobs. More people might even be able to buy their own health insurance. 


Knit crazy said:


> Got an email containing this letter. Thought you would appreciate:
> 
> Pictured below is a young physician by the name of Dr.. Starner Jones. His short two-paragraph letter to the White House accurately puts the blame on a "Culture Crisis" instead of a "Health Care Crisis".
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Okay, I will say it...................you cooked bacon for the first time????? Does anyone else find this odd. Love you girlfriend, but unless your religion forbids it, where have you been all your life?


No. I BAKED bacon for the first time. I usually cook it on top of the stove. I liked the way it came out. I also learned that my oven is hotter on the right side than on the left. The bacon came out crisper on the right.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> KC, I think Dr.Jones pointed out one problem caused by people who qualify for and use certain goevernment services. Poverty and poor education often go hand in hand. Education is what you make of it. The majority of those stuck on 'entitlements' and low paying jobs are stuck there because of their own actions/inaction. I think most of these people don't know what a budget is, much less how to make and keep one. They don't need to budget beyond when they pick up their next government check.[p/color]
> 
> I think Dr. Jones is talking about part of the greater problem of the "Culture of Materialism" we seem dedicated to in this counry. No, that's not what he's talking about. Go read his editorial again. Credit Card debt was one of the elements in the financial crisis we are just beginning to get over. Just because someone qualifies for a credit card with, say a $5,000 limit, doesn't mean they can actually afford to spend that money.
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She's been with me - her odd twin. I've never baked bacon either! I used to cook in a skillet or frying pan, now only on a griddle as I can cook any number of slices, the grease runs away from it and the pieces stay flat. Never tried the microwave either.
> 
> Does that make me both odd and UnPatriotic?
> 
> Tell me how it is done - baked, that is.


You're still odd, but Patriotic. It's a good combination.

I baked them on a foil covered cookie sheet. I have some that have lips which keep the grease on the sheet. Bake for 20 minutes at 400 degrees. I have lowered the temp for my oven to 350 as mine tends to run hot. After you take them out of the oven, transfer the slices to paper towel to absorb the grease. Once the grease has cooled, transfer it to a container. Either keep the grease or dispose of it. The pieces do stay flat using this method. I did not turn the pieces. Both sides were cooked.

I tried the microwave and didn't like the results.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I am back from Nantucket. What a great place. And I am a year older today...


Happy Birthday wishes.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, I just developed the pics in my camera. Here is the blinged-out suit CountryBumpkins was caught glamming around in this year. What a gorgeous display of bling! She's hot stuff .... and expensive too. This had to set her back at least $10.00 unless it was stolen from the jewelry heist. Do love the red suit!


No wonder she was arrested. The local authorities want to keep her all to themselves, they were blinded by that bling. Thats the reason for such a harsh sentence. ICB2, 3 and I will head over that way and spring her from the joint. We are really getting good at this so CB will be free in a bit. I hope her "Hotness" will not melt the ice cream. No worry, we have straws. Remember the ice cream bandits come prepared for any contingency.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Got an email containing this letter. Thought you would appreciate:
> 
> Pictured below is a young physician by the name of Dr.. Starner Jones. His short two-paragraph letter to the White House accurately puts the blame on a "Culture Crisis" instead of a "Health Care Crisis".
> 
> ...


This doctor makes a very strong argument. I bet he has seen an encyclopedia of cases to provide proof.

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thumper, education is not always what anyone makes of it. Some people live within subcultures in this country that place no value on education. If there are no good examples to follow, how likely do you think it is someone will magically become the exception and value education? Most of us can only act or not act in the ways weve seen all around us. Most of us are conformists. If my great-grandmother and my grandmother and my mother got Medicaid, Id probably think I should, too, and wouldnt give any thought to achieving anything better. 

We all need to make and keep our budgets even if were getting government benefits. People who are ordinary working stiffs live from paycheck to paycheck. How is that different from someone who receives a government benefit and only budgets from pay date to pay date? Im retired, receive the Social Security I am entitled to and that I paid into for all my working years, and if I didnt budget my income Id be up the creek without a pole or a cent to buy groceries near the end of the month. 


I agree, its true that there is a class of people who actually expect all of us to contribute to buying them what they want. They live in the same materialistic society the rest of us do, and sit in front of the boob tube watching the same commercials we all do, and end up expecting to have what those commercials are telling them to buy. The greater question is how do we get these people to reject what theyre told over and over again about the materialism they should conform to? If the same people were practicing the same level of responsibility Dr. Jones references, the ""culture crisis" that rewards irresponsibility and dependency, you'll be amazed at how quickly our nation's health care difficulties will disappear.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> BO just can't accept responsibility for anything. He points his finger here, there and everywhere except where it belongs at himself and his administration. This is the same syndrome I saw 20 years ago when dealing with students with bad behavior in class. Their parents, when contacted, placed the blame everywhere except at the way they were raising their student. You can't fix what you don't acknowledge. That's what has led to the downfall of American schools and American politics.


Accepting responsibility means he would have to care what is happening to our fellow countrymen. He does not care. He does not care what anyone is going through. I still don't understand how they can sit back and not realize what is happening all around them. Getting free stuff is all fine and dandy, but at what cost? The destruction of our country? How they can still vote for this democratic party is beyond me. They do it to themselves and have the nerve to complain about how they are forced to live.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have to agree. In my work, I see the kids receiving the most government help, with I-phones or the latest gadget, tattoos, and smoking.


It's the downfall of America.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It's here!!!! The next big Phony Scandal. Characters include Bill & Hill's best friend, Hill's brothers, Obama and Chinese spies and drug lords.
> 
> Stay tuned: Obama will change the channel as soon as he can figure out how to, so stay focused on the truth.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/k4j5k6u


Thanks for the information KPG. You are always on it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Thumper, education is not always what anyone makes of it. Some people live within subcultures in this country that place no value on education. And that's my fault somehow?? That makes them ultimately _my]/i] financial responsibility?__ If there are no good examples to follow, how likely do you think it is someone will magically become the exception and value education? Most of us can only act or not act in the ways weve seen all around us. Most of us are conformists. If my great-grandmother and my grandmother and my mother got Medicaid, Id probably think I should, too, and wouldnt give any thought to achieving anything better. Then stop the maddness now. What your attitude brought upon us has not solved anything but has only made matters worse.
> 
> We all need to make and keep our budgets even if were getting government benefits. People who are ordinary working stiffs live from paycheck to paycheck. How is that different from someone who receives a government benefit and only budgets from pay date to pay date?  It is different because those who are living paycheck to paycheck actually earned their money. Those who are on welfare (and *I'm not referring to SS*) did *NOTHING* to earn their money. Im retired, receive the Social Security I am entitled to and that I paid into for all my working years, and if I didnt budget my income Id be up the creek without a pole or a cent to buy groceries near the end of the month.The operative word in this statement is that you paid[/] into it for years.
> 
> I agree, its true that there is a class of people who actually expect all of us to contribute to buying them what they want. They live in the same materialistic society the rest of us do, and sit in front of the boob tube watching the same commercials we all do, and end up expecting to have what those commercials are telling them to buy. The greater question is how do we get these people to reject what theyre told over and over again about the materialism they should conform to? You *CUT OFF THEIR MONEY!!!** If the same people were practicing the same level of responsibility Dr. Jones references, the ""culture crisis" that rewards irresponsibility and dependency, you'll be amazed at how quickly our nation's health care difficulties will disappear. That's not the 'culture' he was referring to and you full well know that. Stop acting so naive. I'm not buying it.*_


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thumper,

I have a "friend" (who is no longer my friend) who is taking from the government - unemployment insurance. She has her IPhone -she says so she can text. She gets a pedicure. She takes people out to lunch. 

I totally resent this use of taxpayer dollars. Obama needs to get smart.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thumper, Im not a part of the madness, as you call it. Im not part of a family with a long tradition of being on welfare and I deplore tha fact that there are all too many people who are. To the extent that I can, and especially by the way I vote on issues themselves instead of by some party line, I like to think Im doing something for my country. Unfortunately, I am only one person, though I do volunteer work through my local Saint Vinnies. Anyway, I wasnt talking about my attitude, I was talking about how things really are, right now, right in our own country. 

The worker who lives from paycheck to paycheck is fortunate in that the worker knows what dignity comes from working and wants to work. Unfortunately, those who have seen nothing but the long tradition of families on welfare arent going to magically take on the virtues of someone who has always works and wants to keep working. 

When unemployed the worker will be out there looking for a new job. That person will also be getting whatever amount of unemployment insurance they qualify for, and may even need to use food stamps until that new job comes along. Thats an example of the positive use of government benefits. The chronic welfare recipient is going to be looking for benefits to replace any he/she loses, and, yes, it will be unearned money. Its money many of us have agreed should be given to people in need. 

How can we cut off welfare money suddenly? How many children do you want to allow to starve and live on the streets? While their parents are the ones receiving welfare, the children get dragged into whatever satiation the parents are in. I also think wed have riots in the streets that would outdo any weve seen in our lifetimes. Dr. Jones himself said he was talking about the couture "that rewards irresponsibility and dependency in terms of healthcare benefits. 

Im saying the same culture of irresponsibility and dependency exists more widely and applies to people who receive a variety of government benefits they havent earned. Coupled with the cult of materialism in this country, weve got a big problem that reaches far beyond healthcare. We may be able to change this, but I doubt we can or should do it in one hot second.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama needs to get smart.


Lol! Like that's ever going to happen.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> How many children do you want to allow to starve and live on the streets?


None. What self-respecting parent would allow their children to starve?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I wanted to report that I am not reporting today. I think I have driven everyone nuts. So may just let the report go . 

Why are any answering her?????????????????????


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I wanted to report that I am not reporting today. I think I have driven everyone nuts. So may just let the report go .
> 
> Why are any answering her?????????????????????


Somebody has to point out how silly she sounds. However, you have a valid point. She doesn't realize how silly she comes across as being.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I had forgotten about the manicures and pedicures, and the extra long nails. How can they work, they could break a nail?


I hope they do break a nail after using our tax money.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Somebody has to point out how silly she sounds. However, you have a valid point. She doesn't realize how silly she comes across as being.


No you don't it is way too obvious and a waste of time


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No you don't it is way too obvious and a waste of time


*Sigh* Too true. I shall refrain.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> received this from bil this morning - Hiroshima & Detroit after 66 years
> http://rense.com/66.html


Yes, I have seen this--shame on us as someday our large cities will look like Detroit! We rebuild all countries while we let ours go to Hell in a handbag!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> What make is best. We have a waffle maker (don't like it much - a small one).


Try those waffle cookies--they are good.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, designer is after me again on another thread! She is very hateful person!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, designer is after me again on another thread! She is very hateful person!


Oh, no. Not again!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Try those waffle cookies--they are good.


Ok. Will do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Back to bacon. I ask my husband to buy it, he cooks it, I eat it. How did this happen? I haven't a clue.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> received this from bil this morning - Hiroshima & Detroit after 66 years
> http://rense.com/66.html


I've seen this in an email. Both cities are amazing - in very different ways.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> KC, I think Dr.Jones pointed out one problem caused by people who qualify for and use certain goevernment services. Poverty and poor education often go hand in hand. I think most of these people don't know what a budget is, much less how to make and keep one.
> 
> I think Dr. Jones is talking about part of the greater problem of the "Culture of Materialism" we seem dedicated to in this counry. Credit Card debt was one of the elements in the financial crisis we are just beginning to get over. Just because someone qualifies for a credit card with, say a $5,000 limit, doesn't mean they can actually afford to spend that money.
> 
> ...


I agree, MIB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Back to bacon. I ask my husband to buy it, he cooks it, I eat it. How did this happen? I haven't a clue.


you have him well trained!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No wonder she was arrested. The local authorities want to keep her all to themselves, they were blinded by that bling. Thats the reason for such a harsh sentence. ICB2, 3 and I will head over that way and spring her from the joint. We are really getting good at this so CB will be free in a bit. I hope her "Hotness" will not melt the ice cream. No worry, we have straws. Remember the ice cream bandits come prepared for any contingency.


I'll bring the bail $. Extra ice cream for those who contributed to the freedom of these one, two, or three stalwart young women. (What does stalwart mean again? Sssshhhh....)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Had a couple over for dinner tonight and we enjoyed a meal alfresco as it was a beautiful evening.

I wanted something foo foo and light for a sweet after the meal. I made a new recipe that we all loved. It is a Dreamsicle salad - I made it sugar/low cal, no fat free, and we all licked the bowls. 

If you're interested tell me and I'll share the recipe.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Had a couple over for dinner tonight and we enjoyed a meal alfresco as it was a beautiful evening.
> 
> I wanted something foo foo and light for a sweet after the meal. I made a new recipe that we all loved. It is a Dreamsicle salad - I made it sugar/low cal, no fat free, and we all licked the bowls.
> 
> If you're interested tell me and I'll share the recipe.


I'd be interested!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Had a couple over for dinner tonight and we enjoyed a meal alfresco as it was a beautiful evening.
> 
> I wanted something foo foo and light for a sweet after the meal. I made a new recipe that we all loved. It is a Dreamsicle salad - I made it sugar/low cal, no fat free, and we all licked the bowls.
> 
> If you're interested tell me and I'll share the recipe.


please share, sounds perfect for summer dessert


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> you have him well trained!!


Don't I wish!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Dreamsicle Salad (I served as dessert)

.3 ozs pkg sugar-free orange jello
3 ozs pkg sugar-free instant vanilla pudding
10 ozs can mandarin oranges, drained
8 ozs tub fat-free frozen whipped topping, thawed

Dissolve jello in 1 cup boiling water. Add 1/2 cup cold water; let set in fridge for 20 minutes. With mixer or whisk (I used whisk), add dry vanilla pudding mix and beat until smooth. Fold in oranges and whipped topping (by hand). Refrigerate until served.

Tips:
I served along with Cocoa Covered Almonds - I love orange and choc flavors together.

I'll be adding 5-10 ozs additional mandarin oranges next time - I wanted more oranges as we love fruit.

Suggest trying strawberry jello with strawberries, peach jello with (no sugar added) peaches, etc. I'd like pear and blueberries together if available too. I wonder if powder drink mixes (Crystal Light/Kool Aid) could be used in place of jello. :?: I love to experiment in my kitchen ....

Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Ignore non person. She throws out bait until we bite. Rather psychotic messaging and doesn't deserve a comment unless you want to be her therapist and work on reality testing. Not sure how much time is involved and ocare probably will not cover what is necessary session-wise. Medicate.


thumper5316 said:


> Somebody has to point out how silly she sounds. However, you have a valid point. She doesn't realize how silly she comes across as being.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, designer is after me again on another thread! She is very hateful person!


Where and why?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd be interested!


Me too!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Where and why?


On "integrity" thread on KP as others are nice, but she just had to "but" in with her usual remarks then Dowager piped in too! Don't know dowager or have forgotten who she is--such hateful women.

I think Designer reads my quotes as she seems to follow me with her remarks! I'm going to report her nasty remarks to Admin as the last time I looked, there is still freedom of speech in America!

Designer resides in Canada--go figure!

Oh, forgot the why is Obamacare!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Dreamsicle Salad (I served as dessert)
> 
> .3 ozs pkg sugar-free orange jello
> 3 ozs pkg sugar-free instant vanilla pudding
> ...


Thank you, KPG! Sounds delicious! I love chocolate and orange together, too - also love mandarin oranges. I have a similar one made with lime jello, cottage cheese, cool whip, and crushed pineapple.

Small pkg lime jello
small tub cottage cheese
small can crushed pineapple
8 oz whipped topping

You combine the ingredients (dry jello from the box) - it's so good. Very refreshing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you, KPG! Sounds delicious! I love chocolate and orange together, too - also love mandarin oranges. I have a similar one made with lime jello, cottage cheese, cool whip, and crushed pineapple.
> 
> Small pkg lime jello
> small tub cottage cheese
> ...


Thank you - I'd like that one too. :lol:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

There are parents who don't respect themselves and they do let their children go hungry, but I'm glad that you aren't one of those rotten parents, and that you at least have one valid response to all I said.


thumper5316 said:


> None. What self-respecting parent would allow their children to starve?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

If Designer1234 is in any possible way a hateful person, then we're all living on Mars.


lovethelake said:


> Where and why?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Ignore non person. She throws out bait until we bite. Rather psychotic messaging and doesn't deserve a comment unless you want to be her therapist and work on reality testing. Not sure how much time is involved and ocare probably will not cover what is necessary session-wise. Medicate.


 :thumbup: I'll pass on responding. Psychotic is correct - wait, ten minutes, and she turns on a dime.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Had a couple over for dinner tonight and we enjoyed a meal alfresco as it was a beautiful evening.
> 
> I wanted something foo foo and light for a sweet after the meal. I made a new recipe that we all loved. It is a Dreamsicle salad - I made it sugar/low cal, no fat free, and we all licked the bowls.
> 
> If you're interested tell me and I'll share the recipe.


I'd like the recipe please. It sounds light and refreshing. Thanks.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> No you don't it is way too obvious and a waste of time


She is lonely for discussion. So, right now she is speaking like a reasonable, non-caustic person. If you want discussion with her, you can do it. I know it won't last, and she will soon be back to critical, abrasive behavior.

I suspect the rest of the Libs have sent her as an eavesdropper to report to them. That's their past tactic, and probably the current one. They think we are stupid and will forget their previous treatment. I can forgive, but I won't forget and make the same mistake.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

*Saw this on NEWSMAX. I can't believe it. In no way is Pakistan a civilized country. In no way is Islam (the recognized national religion) a religion of value. I might have expected this by Chinese communists, but not a country of Judeo-Christian origins in this day and age.*

A popular Pakistani game show is now giving away abandoned babies as prizes.

Two baby girls have been given away to two couples, and a baby boy will soon be another jackpot on the show, which is broadcast live for seven hours a day during the month of Ramadan, CNN reported Tuesday.

Adoption is not officially recognized in Pakistan and there is no adoption law. The couples will have to apply for guardianship at a family court.

But Bina Shah, a writer in Karachi where the show is based, told the Mirror the stunts were a blatant bid for advertising and ratings.

"It speaks to the commercialization of everything ... including religion," she said. "Giving away a baby on television is the worst violation of media ethics I can think of."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> *Saw this on NEWSMAX. I can't believe it. In no way is Pakistan a civilized country. In no way is Islam (the recognized national religion) a religion of value. I might have expected this by Chinese communists, but not a country of Judeo-Christian origins in this day and age.*
> 
> A popular Pakistani game show is now giving away abandoned babies as prizes.
> 
> ...


Very strange. I googled it, and the couple who had a baby girl given to them were very happy. The man said now they were complete. I'd like to think they screen these people before giving them babies. If not, this is a terrible risk with unknown consequences.

It's certainly not right to treat babies as prizes. I read that they do not have adoption in Pakistan. I do wonder what would happen to them otherwise.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Where and why?


Might know Seattle followed too!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You're referring to a topic that no longer exists. Yes, we can still access it and read what's been said there, but it's very old news. I see no point in doing as you suggest. I'm sure ther's more current material with many remarks to read.


joeysomma said:


> Please read her posts on "Progressives' Chat Cafe (Part II) Politics Spoken Here," before you make any more comments.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> If Designer1234 is in any possible way a hateful person, then we're all living on Mars.


She is your mirror with nastiness so stop as you are the one on the other side of Mars!

Might know you would follow me so stop making quotes or I will report you for trolling to follow me! I've had enough of your remarks!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the new recipe as I make a jello as follows:

1 pkg lime jello made with one cup hot water stir well then add one can of sliced pears juice & all.

Add one 8 ounces of cream cheese cut into chunks.

Using a stick blender, blend thoroughly & chill.

EVery one will taste the fruit but don't know what it is but good, good.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am wasting my time asking someone to check history.
> 
> I should have known better!


Yes, she is blinded by the light of knowledge!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I'd like the recipe please. It sounds light and refreshing. Thanks.


I posted the Dreamsicle Salad recipe on page 60. Bonnie posted another one shortly after mine as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I suspect the rest of the Libs have sent her as an eavesdropper to report to them. That's their past tactic, and probably the current one. They think we are stupid and will forget their previous treatment. I can forgive, but I won't forget and make the same mistake.


I'm with you, sister! :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I am wasting my time asking someone to check history.
> 
> I should have known better!


Nice of you to try, Joey, as she continually reminds us of her love of history. NOT. :lol: Her group on Rav was history in two days too! Quite the history with that one.

Happy to not respond ever again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Love this editorial.

This should be on the front page of every newspaper.

A very interesting column. COMPLETELY NEUTRAL.
Be sure to Read the Poem at the end.

Charley Reese's final column for the Orlando Sentinel... He has been a journalist for 49 years. He is retiring and this is HIS LAST COLUMN.

_545 vs. 300,000,000 People_
-By Charlie Reese

Politicians are the only people in the world who create problems and then campaign against them.

Have you ever wondered, if both the Democrats and the Republicans are against deficits, WHY do we have deficits?

Have you ever wondered, if all the politicians are against inflation and high taxes, WHY do we have inflation and high taxes?

You and I don't propose a federal budget. The President does.

You and I don't have the Constitutional authority to vote on appropriations. The House of Representatives does.

You and I don't write the tax code, Congress does.

You and I don't set fiscal policy, Congress does.

You and I don't control monetary policy, the Federal Reserve Bank does.

One hundred senators, 435 congressmen, one President, and nine Supreme Court justices equates to 545 human beings out of the 300 million are directly, legally, morally, and individually responsible for the domestic problems that plague this country.

I excluded the members of the Federal Reserve Board because that problem was created by the Congress. In 1913, Congress delegated its Constitutional duty to provide a sound currency to a federally chartered, but private, central bank.

I excluded all the special interests and lobbyists for a sound reason. They have no legal authority. They have no ability to coerce a senator, a congressman, or a President to do one cotton-picking thing. I don't care if they offer a politician $1 million dollars in cash. The politician has the power to accept or reject it. No matter what the lobbyist promises, it is the legislator's responsibility to determine how he votes.

Those 545 human beings spend much of their energy convincing you that what they did is not their fault. They cooperate in this common con regardless of party.

What separates a politician from a normal human being is an excessive amount of gall. No normal human being would have the gall of a Speaker, who stood up and criticized the President for creating deficits.. ( The President can only propose a budget. He cannot force the Congress to accept it.)

The Constitution, which is the supreme law of the land, gives sole responsibility to the House of Representatives for originating and approving appropriations and taxes. Who is the speaker of the House?( John Boehner. He is the leader of the majority party. He and fellow House members, not the President, can approve any budget they want. ) If the President vetoes it, they can pass it over his veto if they agree to. [The House has passed a budget but the Senate has not approved a budget in over three years. The President's proposed budgets have gotten almost unanimous rejections in the Senate in that time. ]

It seems inconceivable to me that a nation of 300 million cannot replace 545 people who stand convicted -- by present facts -- of incompetence and irresponsibility. I can't think of a single domestic problem that is not traceable directly to those 545 people. When you fully grasp the plain truth that 545 people exercise the power of the federal government, then it must follow that what exists is what they want to exist.

If the tax code is unfair, it's because they want it unfair.

If the budget is in the red, it's because they want it in the red.

If the Army & Marines are in Iraq and Afghanistan it's because they want them in Iraq and Afghanistan ..

If they do not receive social security but are on an elite retirement plan not available to the people, it's because they want it that way.

There are no insoluble government problems.

Do not let these 545 people shift the blame to bureaucrats, whom they hire and whose jobs they can abolish; to lobbyists, whose gifts and advice they can reject; to regulators, to whom they give the power to regulate and from whom they can take this power.
Above all, do not let them con you into the belief that there exists disembodied mystical forces like "the economy," "inflation," or "politics" that prevent them from doing what they take an oath to do.

Those 545 people, and they alone, are responsible. They, and they alone, have the power.

They, and they alone, should be held accountable by the people who are their bosses. Provided the voters have the gumption to manage their own employees... We should vote all of them out of office and clean up their mess!

Charlie Reese is a former columnist of the Orlando Sentinel Newspaper.

What you do with this article now that you have read it... is up to you.
This might be funny if it weren't so true.
Be sure to read all the way to the end:

Tax his land,
Tax his bed,
Tax the table,
At which he's fed.

Tax his tractor,
Tax his mule,
Teach him taxes
Are the rule.

Tax his work,
Tax his pay,
He works for
peanuts anyway!

Tax his cow,
Tax his goat,
Tax his pants,
Tax his coat.

Tax his ties,
Tax his shirt,
Tax his work,
Tax his dirt.

Tax his tobacco,
Tax his drink,
Tax him if he
Tries to think.

Tax his cigars,
Tax his beers,
If he cries
Tax his tears.

Tax his car,
Tax his gas,
Find other ways
To tax his ass.

Tax all he has
Then let him know
That you won't be done
Till he has no dough.

When he screams and hollers;
Then tax him some more,
Tax him till
He's good and sore.

Then tax his coffin,
Tax his grave,
Tax the sod in
Which he's laid...

Put these words
Upon his tomb,
'Taxes drove me
to my doom...'

When he's gone,
Do not relax,
Its time to apply
The inheritance tax.

Accounts Receivable Tax
Building Permit Tax
CDL license Tax
Cigarette Tax
Corporate Income Tax
Dog License Tax
Excise Taxes
Federal Income Tax
Federal Unemployment Tax (FUTA)
Fishing License Tax
Food License Tax
Fuel Permit Tax
Gasoline Tax (currently 44.75 cents per gallon)
Gross Receipts Tax
Hunting License Tax
Inheritance Tax
Inventory Tax
IRS Interest Charges IRS Penalties (tax on top of tax)
Liquor Tax
Luxury Taxes
Marriage License Tax
Medicare Tax
Personal Property Tax
Property Tax
Real Estate Tax
Service Charge Tax
Social Security Tax
Road Usage Tax
Recreational Vehicle Tax
Sales Tax
School Tax
State Income Tax
State Unemployment Tax (SUTA)
Telephone Federal Excise Tax
Telephone Federal Universal Service Fee Tax
Telephone Federal, State and Local Surcharge Taxes
Telephone Minimum Usage Surcharge Tax
Telephone Recurring and Nonrecurring Charges Tax
Telephone State and Local Tax
Telephone Usage Charge Tax
Utility Taxes
Vehicle License Registration Tax
Vehicle Sales Tax
Watercraft Registration Tax
Well Permit Tax
Workers Compensation Tax

STILL THINK THIS IS FUNNY?
Not one of these taxes existed 100 years ago, & our nation was the most prosperous in the world. We had absolutely no national debt, had the largest middle class in the world, and Mom stayed home to raise the kids.

What in the heck happened? Can you spell 'politicians?'
I hope this goes around THE USA at least 545 times!!! YOU can help it get there!!!

GO AHEAD. . . BE AN AMERICAN!!!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Love this editorial.
> 
> This should be on the front page of every newspaper.
> 
> ...


Wonder how many Obama has added


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Very strange. I googled it, and the couple who had a baby girl given to them were very happy. The man said now they were complete. I'd like to think they screen these people before giving them babies. If not, this is a terrible risk with unknown consequences.
> 
> It's certainly not right to treat babies as prizes. I read that they do not have adoption in Pakistan. I do wonder what would happen to them otherwise.


My question is how do they acquire the babies?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Had a couple over for dinner tonight and we enjoyed a meal alfresco as it was a beautiful evening.
> 
> I wanted something foo foo and light for a sweet after the meal. I made a new recipe that we all loved. It is a Dreamsicle salad - I made it sugar/low cal, no fat free, and we all licked the bowls.
> 
> If you're interested tell me and I'll share the recipe.


If it results in licking the bowls, I'd be interested.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks for the new recipe as I make a jello as follows:
> 
> 1 pkg lime jello made with one cup hot water stir well then add one can of sliced pears juice & all.
> 
> ...


Sounds good and fun to make.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> If it results in licking the bowls, I'd be interested.


See page 60! We didn't _actually_ lick the bowls; we were all too embarrassed to do _that_, but there was a lot of spoon scraping the bowl's inside edges. One must love Dreamsicles to appreciate the recipe.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

The guy has got to have a few more days off doesn't he?

http://townhall.com/columnists/michellemalkin/2013/07/31/vacationer-obamas-favorite-vineyard-vulture-n1652744


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> See page 60! We didn't _actually_ lick the bowls; we were all too embarrassed to do _that_, but there was a lot of spoon scraping the bowl's inside edges. One must love Dreamsicles to appreciate the recipe.


I DO love Dreamsicles.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I DO love Dreamsicles.


Hello ... why else would I have brought up the recipe ??????

:lol: Don't you think I know the girls on this thread - me included.

Thankfully our pool party is the one thing that stopped me from eating more, must not embarrass myself while sunning, swimming and diving beside my besties.

Of course, you could teach us how to politely dive into vats of ice cream ....


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I DO love Dreamsicles.


Mmmm...me, too!


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My question is how do they acquire the babies?


The babies given to the childless couples are girls. In India and Pakistan, male infants/children are preferred and there is a significant problem of female infanticide/abandonment.

A Pakistani NGO (whose mission is rescuing abandoned female infants) is using this novel partnership with the TV show to find homes for abandoned female infants. The couples are screened before appearing on the show. By using a popular TV show to display couples delighted with receiving a baby girl, a positive image of female infants is projected. This has the potential to create demand for other placements.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

That show has all the potential to create a demand for putting a price on a baby's head - no different than slavery. Disgusting. Must be produced by Planned Parenthood.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hello ... why else would I have brought up the recipe ??????
> 
> :lol: Don't you think I know the girls on this thread - me included.
> 
> ...


You are a gem!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mojave said:


> The babies given to the childless couples are girls. In India and Pakistan, male infants/children are preferred and there is a significant problem of female infanticide/abandonment.
> 
> A Pakistani NGO (whose mission is rescuing abandoned female infants) is using this novel partnership with the TV show to find homes for abandoned female infants. The couples are screened before appearing on the show. By using a popular TV show to display couples delighted with receiving a baby girl, a positive image of female infants is projected. This has the potential to create demand for other placements.


That is a very interesting concept, especially since I read they have no adoption in Pakistan. Doing anything on tv seems materialistic, done for profit only, but maybe it's not like that over there. I wonder what happens to babies not chosen for the show. Do they have orphanages? Foster care? Maybe being part of a family is preferable to the other options.
I googled NGO - non-governmental organization. NGO Pakistan is on Facebook if you care to look. It seems to be a charitable organization. This could be a good thing for baby girls.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That show has all the potential to create a demand for putting a price on a baby's head - no different than slavery. Disgusting. Must be produced by Planned Parenthood.


Unlikely. The cultural bias in favor of male infants has been thousands of years in the making. Given the long history of scarce economic resources for most Pakistani families, male preference makes economic sense as it helps to insure survival of the family. Resources invested in the raising of a female are lost when she leaves the birth family to become a member of her husband's family.

The Pakistani NGO thoroughly vets the couples similar to American adoption agencies investigating a prospective adopting couple. The Pakistani NGO has a small number of applicants because of the cultural bias. 
American adoption agencies charge fees for the investigation process. The agencies have expenses for office space, utilities, employee salaries, etc.

Government campaigns directly confronting the anti-female infant bias have had very limited success in Pakistan and India. Thinking outside the box and using non-confrontational methods to promote female infants as being 'cool' is not going to change the Pakistani society overnight. The cultural beliefs are too well entrenched. The agency does not expect to place more than a hundred girls per year. It's only a small dent in the problem but at least those 100 girls get a loving home.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

The horrific TV show (I've never seen only heard about here today) is not going to change the mindset of the people who are ignorant and prefer to remain that way for the past oh thousand years give or take a thousand.

Of course, the Pakistani families prefer male heirs. I don't know of many female suicide bombers or women taking up extremist attitudes and arms against each other or Israel, although a few have joined the ranks.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That is a very interesting concept, especially since I read they have no adoption in Pakistan. Doing anything on tv seems materialistic, done for profit only, but maybe it's not like that over there. I wonder what happens to babies not chosen for the show. Do they have orphanages? Foster care? Maybe being part of a family is preferable to the other options.
> I googled NGO - non-governmental organization. NGO Pakistan is on Facebook if you care to look. It seems to be a charitable organization. This could be a good thing for baby girls.


There are orphanages and they are supposedly better than living on the street... Foster care in Pakistan is not the American version. When a child is old enough, it is common for orphanages to place children with families to be maids, child care attendants, farm labor. It is similar to what American orphanages did in the 19th century and early 20th century.

Blood relationship or marital relationship is extremely important to Pakistani families. Bringing a non-related child into the family is considered an a act of charity in accordance with the Islamic tenants governing charity. No bragging, no government involvement. You just treat the child as if he/she is a family member with all due privileges and responsibilities.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course, the Pakistani families prefer male heirs. I don't know of many female suicide bombers or women taking up extremist attitudes and arms against each other or Israel, although a few have joined the ranks.


Shahidka the Black Widows of Chechnya


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

mojave said:


> Shahidka the Black Widows of Chechnya


I'll just assume you agree with the male dominated society and the suppression and treatment of women there. I thought you were a Liberal, so are you also a hypocrite?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That show has all the potential to create a demand for putting a price on a baby's head - no different than slavery. Disgusting. Must be produced by Planned Parenthood.


Why would you presume that Planned Parenthood would be involved?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, yes, love, love food! DH helped me make zucchini/pineapple bread this morning--yum, yum.

Anyone want the recipe?


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll just assume you agree with the male dominated society and the suppression and treatment of women there. I thought you were a Liberal, so are you also a hypocrite?


Words to describe me: biologist, ecologist, botanist, gun owner, dog owner, horse owner, political liberal, feminist, humanist, realist, world traveler, volunteer for environmental groups, volunteer for domestic abuse shelter, mother, wife, gardener, knitter, embroiderer, photographer, writer. There are other nouns which apply but enough bragging for one message.

Please note none of my responses have included derogatory name calling directed at you or anyone else. Nor have I impugned your viewpoint, merely provided a counterpoint. You cannot truthfully make the same claim.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, yes, love, love food! DH helped me make zucchini/pineapple bread this morning--yum, yum.
> 
> Anyone want the recipe?


Yep!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

mojave said:


> Words to describe me: biologist, ecologist, botanist, gun owner, dog owner, horse owner, political liberal, feminist, humanist, realist, world traveler, volunteer for environmental groups, volunteer for domestic abuse shelter, mother, wife, gardener, knitter, embroiderer, photographer, writer. There are other nouns which apply but enough bragging for one message.
> 
> Please note none of my responses have included derogatory name calling directed at you or anyone else. Nor have I impugned your viewpoint, merely provided a counterpoint. You cannot truthfully make the same claim.


Nice try, but note I've not name called you nor can you truthfully make the claim you are not a hypocrite or point out untruths in my posts. Seems humility isn't on your list of attributes chosen by you to describe yourself. Did anyone or I ask for such a list; I think not.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll just assume you agree with the male dominated society and the suppression and treatment of women there. I thought you were a Liberal, so are you also a hypocrite?


Well for a male dominated society that suppresses women, Pakistan did have a woman Prime Minister (Benazir Bhutto)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ya, and we all know what happened to her (except maybe you don't). Good going for negating your own alleged point!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> My question is how do they acquire the babies?


They either don't have orphanages or those they have are overloaded with babies abandoned due to terrorism. I don't have a problem with adoption, but a recognized social service agency should administer it. My opinion is that children are more like property in Arabic countries. They don't value life in the same way Western countries, but our acceptance of abortion is challenging that difference. Life is unstable, people live lives on the edge, children are necessities to care for parents in old age, women and children are low on the status list, and pedophilia is rampant.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Get armed and ready friends. The B Libs are out in full force trying to throw their weight around on this thread.

Don't be fooled, soon enough the A team returns (Aug 4 or 5) and we'll be loved and hugged endlessly!

I can hardly stand it.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Knit crazy

Add poverty to your list of reasons for child abandonment. The downturn in the world economy has hit Pakistan as hard as any other country. 
In many regions of Pakistan, the federal government has limited influence because federal employees and officials are viewed as meddling outsiders. For this reason social service agencies are often mistrusted. The traditional local government of tribal elders and religious leaders are the usual source of government. Their ways have provided a stable society for a long time and change comes slowly in a conservative society. Many mosques in Pakistan now have signs requesting infants be left on the doorstep rather than killed. Positive change is happening.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ya, and we all know what happened to her (except maybe you don't). Good going for negating your own alleged point!


I know what happened there you go again making presumptions. She was in office for two terms...ahead of us in the female leader category. I did not agree with her political views, and her death was horrific


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

There you go again negating your supposed point. :XD:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> There you go again negating your supposed point. :XD:


What did you suppose my point was?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

mojave said:


> Unlikely. The cultural bias in favor of male infants has been thousands of years in the making. Given the long history of scarce economic resources for most Pakistani families, male preference makes economic sense as it helps to insure survival of the family. Resources invested in the raising of a female are lost when she leaves the birth family to become a member of her husband's family.
> 
> The Pakistani NGO thoroughly vets the couples similar to American adoption agencies investigating a prospective adopting couple. The Pakistani NGO has a small number of applicants because of the cultural bias.
> American adoption agencies charge fees for the investigation process. The agencies have expenses for office space, utilities, employee salaries, etc.
> ...


They are giving boys away too.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, yes, love, love food! DH helped me make zucchini/pineapple bread this morning--yum, yum.
> 
> Anyone want the recipe?


I'd like your recipe Jane. I put up Spiced Zucchini Nut Bread today and froze the batter unbaked as suggested on the Zucchini bread topic today. On e it is frozen, I'll remove the baking pan, wrap it in foil as well as plastic wrap, and keep frozen till I am ready to bake. I thought freezing the batter rather than the loaves was a good idea. Hope so anyway. I'd like to try the pineapple version too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I'd like your recipe Jane. I put up Spiced Zucchini Nut Bread today and froze the batter unbaked as suggested on the Zucchini bread topic today. On e it is frozen, I'll remove the baking pan, wrap it in foil as well as plastic wrap, and keep frozen till I am ready to bake. I thought freezing the batter rather than the loaves was a good idea. Hope so anyway. I'd like to try the pineapple version too.


Me too!


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They are giving boys away too.


Thank you for the update. The sources I read and saw focused on the girls. The important point is abandoned children are getting homes.
One of the local TV stations has a segment called Wednesday's Children as part of the evening news. It has video of children available for adoption. The concept is advertise the children to people who may not know about the need for adoptive families.

There were several children orphaned last year when their parents were killed in a head on collision caused by a drunk driver coming across the centerline of the road. A Pakistani family who attended the same mosque and with four children of their own, volunteered to take all the orphaned children so they would not be separated by the foster care system. The social worker assigned to the orphaned children threw a fit because she did not approve of more than three children per family. The Pakistani parents wanted to quietly make the children part of their family. All the American bureaucracy almost destroyed the opportunity for the orphans to stay together. Some pressure from the mosque and sympathetic local politicians overruled the social worker. The combined family is doing well, gets assistance from the mosque congregation when they need it and the orphaned siblings are together.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

mojave said:


> Thank you for the update. The sources I read and saw focused on the girls. The important point is abandoned children are getting homes.
> One of the local TV stations has a segment called Wednesday's Children as part of the evening news. It has video of children available for adoption. The concept is advertise the children to people who may not know about the need for adoptive families.
> 
> There were several children orphaned last year when their parents were killed in a head on collision caused by a drunk driver coming across the centerline of the road. A Pakistani family who attended the same mosque and with four children of their own, volunteered to take all the orphaned children so they would not be separated by the foster care system. The social worker assigned to the orphaned children threw a fit because she did not approve of more than three children per family. The Pakistani parents wanted to quietly make the children part of their family. All the American bureaucracy almost destroyed the opportunity for the orphans to stay together. Some pressure from the mosque and sympathetic local politicians overruled the social worker. The combined family is doing well, gets assistance from the mosque congregation when they need it and the orphaned siblings are together.


The bureaucracy is not good for many things, including health care management.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The bureaucracy is not good for many things, including health care management.


Bureaucracy isn't good for most things.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

mojave said:


> Words to describe me: biologist, ecologist, botanist, gun owner, dog owner, horse owner, political liberal, feminist, humanist, realist, world traveler, volunteer for environmental groups, volunteer for domestic abuse shelter, mother, wife, gardener, knitter, embroiderer, photographer, writer. There are other nouns which apply but enough bragging for one message.
> 
> Please note none of my responses have included derogatory name calling directed at you or anyone else. Nor have I impugned your viewpoint, merely provided a counterpoint. You cannot truthfully make the same claim.


Oh, a gun owner as I'm also a gun toting GM.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Bureaucracy isn't good for most things.


Right. And Obama wants our health care managed by the bureaucracy. He is out of his mind.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep!


OK here it is;

Zucchini Pineapple Bread

Combine and beat until thick:

3 eggs, 2 cup of white sugar, 1 cup of oil (I use olive), 2 teaspoon pure vanilla.

Add:

2 cups shredded zucchini
1 (8 1/4 oz) can crushed pineapple, well drained

Sift together:

3 cups of all-purpose flour, 2 teaspoons baking soda, 1/4 teaspoon baking powder, 1 teaspoon salt, 1 1/2 teaspoons cinnamon, 1 teaspoon nutmeg,

Add flour to above mixture and mix well.

Add: 1 cup chopped nuts, and 1 cup dark raisins (if desired) I do

Blend well & pour into 2 loaf pans and bake @ 350 degrees for about 1 hour.

For some reason, the bread bakes faster than other times so check on it.

Take it out & leave in pans for 10 minutes then remove from pans to cool on a rack. Wrap in plastic wrap to eat or freeze.

Enjoy!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> OK here it is;
> 
> Zucchini Pineapple Bread
> 
> ...


Thank you, Janeway. Yummm! I'll make it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Right. And Obama wants our health care managed by the bureaucracy. He is out of his mind.


Well, we already knew that. Personally, I plan on lying like a rug on all of the information they _think_ is their business but isn't by a long run. Which is too bad because its going to affect the care I might receive from my doctor.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I'd like your recipe Jane. I put up Spiced Zucchini Nut Bread today and froze the batter unbaked as suggested on the Zucchini bread topic today. On e it is frozen, I'll remove the baking pan, wrap it in foil as well as plastic wrap, and keep frozen till I am ready to bake. I thought freezing the batter rather than the loaves was a good idea. Hope so anyway. I'd like to try the pineapple version too.


That sounds good to freeze the dough. How long can it be frozen?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Well, we already knew that. Personally, I plan on lying like a rug on all of the information they _think_ is their business but isn't by a long run. Which is too bad because its going to affect the care I might receive from my doctor.


We know that our care is totally affected NEGATIVELY by Obamacare. We are all going to die earlier. Maybe I'll do as you say you are doing. Over state things to get attention.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Me too!


OK, it is posted on page 64.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

A friend sent this to me today:

Obama addressed Global warming today saying, that on July 29, 2013 there were 42 highs in one week...most extreme ever...we have to do something like a carbon cap system...He failed to report there were 518 record lows in the same week!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> That sounds good to freeze the dough. How long can it be frozen?


I don't see why it wouldn't last 6 months. Last year I grated zucchini to use to mix into bread or other recipes. I found some in the freezer that was 10 months old, and it was freezer burned. The sugar in the dough would act as a preservative, so it should last longer than just zucchini.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

mojave said:


> Knit crazy
> 
> Add poverty to your list of reasons for child abandonment. The downturn in the world economy has hit Pakistan as hard as any other country.
> In many regions of Pakistan, the federal government has limited influence because federal employees and officials are viewed as meddling outsiders. For this reason social service agencies are often mistrusted. The traditional local government of tribal elders and religious leaders are the usual source of government. Their ways have provided a stable society for a long time and change comes slowly in a conservative society. Many mosques in Pakistan now have signs requesting infants be left on the doorstep rather than killed. Positive change is happening.


Nothing in an Arab tribal society is positive. They are stuck in 600 AD mentally. As long as they are, they will be useless to the world and human development. They treat women abominably and children are throw aways. Even educated Arabs revert to tribal angers. I don't see that they offer society anything.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> A friend sent this to me today:
> 
> Obama addressed Global warming today saying, that on July 29, 2013 there were 42 highs in one week...most extreme ever...we have to do something like a carbon cap system...He failed to report there were 518 record lows in the same week!


The correct term is climate change. I do not know if the president uses it or not, but it is the accepted term.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> OK here it is;
> 
> Zucchini Pineapple Bread
> 
> ...


Thanks Jane. The proportions are equal to my Spice Nut version except mine has 1 1/2 t. Baking Soda and I used 1 cup white sugar, 1 cup brown sugar and 2 T. Molasses. I'll try your versions soon. Thanks again.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Well, we already knew that. Personally, I plan on lying like a rug on all of the information they _think_ is their business but isn't by a long run. Which is too bad because its going to affect the care I might receive from my doctor.


That is an enlightened way to deal with your health.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Well for a male dominated society that suppresses women, Pakistan did have a woman Prime Minister (Benazir Bhutto)


And they killed her.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> The correct term is climate change. I do not know if the president uses it or not, but it is the accepted term.


Term it however you would like, it's BS.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Term it however you would like, it's BS.


Uh, no, its not all BS. As a scientist I have done research on plant response to elevated levels of atmospheric carbon dioxide. Some of the negative effects we saw in the greenhouses and at FACE sites are starting to show up in domestic and native plants. I also monitor changes in plant composition in ecosystems. The changes we are seeing are consistent with the negative predictions from the climatic change models. 
I won't argue with you as to what is causing the change because the science is indicating there are multiple drivers and we do not fully understand all the interactions. The scientific community is where I work and I guarantee this community agrees global climatic change is happening.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> That is an enlightened way to deal with your health.


No, it's a way to keep my private information private.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

mojave said:


> Uh, no, its not all BS. As a scientist I have done research on plant response to elevated levels of atmospheric carbon dioxide. Some of the negative effects we saw in the greenhouses and at FACE sites are starting to show up in domestic and native plants. I also monitor changes in plant composition in ecosystems. The changes we are seeing are consistent with the negative predictions from the climatic change models.
> I won't argue with you as to what is causing the change because the science is indicating there are multiple drivers and we do not fully understand all the interactions. The scientific community is where I work and I guarantee this community agrees global climatic change is happening.


Not all of _your_ community agrees with you.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> No, it's a way to keep my private information private.


Then why gripe about the possibility of compromised care?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Term it however you would like, it's BS.


How narrow are your blinders?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Then why gripe about the possibility of compromised care?


It's simply the lesser of the two evils I'm presented with. I'm compromised either way and I will gripe about it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> How narrow are your blinders?


Not half as narrow as yours are.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Nothing in an Arab tribal society is positive. They are stuck in 600 AD mentally. As long as they are, they will be useless to the world and human development. They treat women abominably and children are throw aways. Even educated Arabs revert to tribal angers. I don't see that they offer society anything.


I thought you were a "student" of history. Research what the Arab culture has contributed to the world. Also check out RAWA Revolutionary Association of the Women of Afghanistan.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Not half as narrow as your are.


You speak as if you are locked into a conservative closet.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> It's simply the lesser of the two evils I'm presented with. I'm compromised either way and I will gripe about it.


Now who is speaking like a victim?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

mojave said:


> Uh, no, its not all BS. As a scientist I have done research on plant response to elevated levels of atmospheric carbon dioxide. Some of the negative effects we saw in the greenhouses and at FACE sites are starting to show up in domestic and native plants. I also monitor changes in plant composition in ecosystems. The changes we are seeing are consistent with the negative predictions from the climatic change models.
> I won't argue with you as to what is causing the change because the science is indicating there are multiple drivers and we do not fully understand all the interactions. The scientific community is where I work and I mguarantee this community agrees global climatic change is happening.


Climatic changes have cycled through hotter and cooler periods for hundreds if not thousands of years. I think this is an overreaction to a cycle. That is what many scientists are saying, but we have the Liberals, who can't let a cycle go to waste making it something it isn't - global warming is a hoax.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> You speak as if you are locked into a conservative closet.


You speak as if you're chained to the liberal mantras and unable to think for yourself.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Now who is speaking like a victim?


I just prefer to be free of Big Brother. At the point we become free again I'll speak freely.

Why is it you are so trusting of government? They've managed to screw up everything they've touched so far. But I highly doubt you would see that. Your blinders are firmly affixed.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Climatic changes have cycled through hotter and cooler periods for hundreds if not thousands of years. I think this is an overreaction to a cycle. That is what many scientists are saying, but we have the Liberals, who can't let a cycle go to waste making it something it isn't - global warming is a hoax.


Well said!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I thought you were a "student" of history. Research what the Arab culture has contributed to the world. Also check out RAWA Revolutionary Association of the Women of Afghanistan.


Look at what the Arab world is today. Men in the Arab world did make scientific strides. But, at the same time, they owned slaves, treated their wives and concubines like cows to be bred, had no moral center, beat their wives and children, waged unending wars against neighbors and developed a religion in a knee-jerk reaction to Judaism and Christianity that is based on war and immorality - their values, not God's. They lost the technology due to ignorance and hostility. They lost the art to war and more war. They are truly hopeless at living a moral life where you love your neighbor as yourself. They don't even love their most intimate family members as themselves.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I just prefer to be free of Big Brother. At the point we become free again I'll speak freely.
> 
> Why is it you are so trusting of government? They've managed to screw up everything they've touched so far. But I highly doubt you would see that. Your blinders are firmly affixed.


Right on Thumper!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Look at what the Arab world is today. Men in the Arab world did make scientific strides. But, at the same time, they owned slaves, treated their wives and concubines like cows to be bred, had no moral center, beat their wives and children, waged unending wars against neighbors and developed a religion in a knee-jerk reaction to Judaism and Christianity that is based on war and immorality - their values, not God's. They lost the technology due to ignorance and hostility. They lost the art to war and more war. They are truly hopeless at living a moral life where you love your neighbor as yourself. They don't even love their most intimate family members as themselves.


A bit of a mirror image of U S and European culture.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> The correct term is climate change. I do not know if the president uses it or not, but it is the accepted term.


Well, climate change is actually the correctED term. It was originally called global warming - until facts came in that caused the change in wording.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I just prefer to be free of Big Brother. At the point we become free again I'll speak freely.
> 
> Why is it you are so trusting of government? They've managed to screw up everything they've touched so far. But I highly doubt you would see that. Your blinders are firmly affixed.


I am not trusting of government, but I do believe in climate change. If you pay attention, government on both sides have resisted any acknowledgement of climate change until environmentalists started pressuring them.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Well said!


Denial


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Now who is speaking like a victim?


Friends, this is deteriorating fast. Remember? We weren't going to encourage or engage in nastiness.

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :?:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Climatic changes have cycled through hotter and cooler periods for hundreds if not thousands of years. I think this is an overreaction to a cycle. That is what many scientists are saying, but we have the Liberals, who can't let a cycle go to waste making it something it isn't - global warming is a hoax.


Amen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just had a thought. (It happens sometimes.)

Global warming = Global warNing! After all, haven't we said society is going to hell in a handbasket? Here we go........straight down the "slippery slope."

(This is tongue-in-cheek, by the way.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I just prefer to be free of Big Brother. At the point we become free again I'll speak freely.
> 
> Why is it you are so trusting of government? They've managed to screw up everything they've touched so far. But I highly doubt you would see that. Your blinders are firmly affixed.


The govt messes it all up because we have no thinkers in govt. When this country was formed, we had patriots who wanted to build something great - and did! They spent their time pondering great ideas, not texting and checking their blackberries and trysting with their girlfriends. They could express themselves eloquently in word and writing, saying it all in few words, not blabbing endless repetitive speeches to the prompted applause of stacked audiences.

Now we have narcissistic opportunists whose greatest need is for POWER. And we know that "power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely." We are seeing it right now every day.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ladies on the "right" these women are here just to make a fuss so the best thing to do is ignore them.


I'm trying to ignore those who want to argue! It isn't easy so I'm off to enjoy a cup of coffee & a slice of zucchini/pineapple bread.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> A bit of a mirror image of U S and European culture.


1500 years ago. Unfortunately, the Arab world is stuck there.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> The govt messes it all up because we have no thinkers in govt. When this country was formed, we had patriots who wanted to build something great - and did! They spent their time pondering great ideas, not texting and checking their blackberries and trysting with their girlfriends. They could express themselves eloquently in word and writing, saying it all in few words, not blabbing endless repetitive speeches to the prompted applause of stacked audiences.
> 
> Now we have narcissistic opportunists whose greatest need is for POWER. And we know that "power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely." We are seeing it right now every day.


You are so right Bonnie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen.


Oh man, here we go again. So Al Gore, world govts (including Obama's Admin) and world scientists are pressured to make-up and support global warming and rile up everyone over a phony scandal. Then when its proven there is no global warming caused by man, the hoax is re-labeled climate change. Why? All for profiteering for the creators.

Prominent world scientists and at least one Nobel laureate that I remember resigned their renowned support and positions stating there is no evidence nor proof of warming climate change yet there are those in this thread that tell us it is so.

In fact, the facts show that the climate changes in cycles which have existed since the beginning of time, and the facts show that the world today is cooler, not warmer, than recent measured cycles of change.

Some folks will blindly follow no matter if they are experiencing frozen brain or no brain function.

Easy to tell who needs some sun .... perhaps they can find their way to a warmer climate to soak up some Vitamin D.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Friends, this is deteriorating fast. Remember? We weren't going to encourage or engage in nastiness.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :?:


 :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I am not trusting of government, but I do believe in climate change. If you pay attention, government on both sides have resisted any acknowledgement of climate change until environmentalists started pressuring them.


Then you are paying attention to only that part in which you believe. There are a large number that feel that results have been falsified.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Then you are paying attention to only that part in which you believe. There are a large number that feel that results have been falsified.


The falsification has been proven. Phony scandal resolved and defeated. Al is a broken, but no where near broke, man.

If she'd paid attention, she would know the entire model was a man-made hoax for profit ONLY and proven such years ago.

Here's just a recent article, we could post hundreds:
http://canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/55939


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I think how stupid people are still.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think how stupid people are still.


Me too. I stand amazed.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> 1500 years ago. Unfortunately, the Arab world is stuck there.


Not so long ago. Remember how women are treated in our military. The many rapes of women in civilian life, sexual objectification of girls and women in culture, lack of parity of women in our legislative bodies, the assertion by conservative politicians that rape cannot result in pregnancy and on and on.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Remember Benghazi!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

:-( turned into a sad day for us - hubby found another of our cats had died, he was lying with his front paws crossed near a tree so at least he died peacefully (he was about 14 - 15 years old). He was 1 of 7 semi-ferals colony living here when we moved in 13 years ago. We originally thought he was the mother of the younger cats since he was always with them and seemed to be nurturing them - so we were quite surprised when the vet told us he was a male. He's become fairly tame over the years and started coming into the house sometimes and we got quite attached to him.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your cat WCK. Hold onto your dear memories.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :-( turned into a sad day for us - hubby found another of our cats had died, he was lying with his front paws crossed near a tree so at least he died peacefully (he was about 14 - 15 years old). He was 1 of 7 semi-ferals colony living here when we moved in 13 years ago. We originally thought he was the mother of the younger cats since he was always with them and seemed to be nurturing them - so we were quite surprised when the vet told us he was a male. He's become fairly tame over the years and started coming into the house sometimes and we got quite attached to him.


Oh I am so sorry to hear that. I know how sad you are losting a pet. Hugs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, we should ignore the nastiness. Peace


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :-( turned into a sad day for us - hubby found another of our cats had died, he was lying with his front paws crossed near a tree so at least he died peacefully (he was about 14 - 15 years old). He was 1 of 7 semi-ferals colony living here when we moved in 13 years ago. We originally thought he was the mother of the younger cats since he was always with them and seemed to be nurturing them - so we were quite surprised when the vet told us he was a male. He's become fairly tame over the years and started coming into the house sometimes and we got quite attached to him.


I am sorry WCK. It is hard when we lose our furry friends. They are joys in our lives that we grow so attached to.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :-( turned into a sad day for us - hubby found another of our cats had died, he was lying with his front paws crossed near a tree so at least he died peacefully (he was about 14 - 15 years old). He was 1 of 7 semi-ferals colony living here when we moved in 13 years ago. We originally thought he was the mother of the younger cats since he was always with them and seemed to be nurturing them - so we were quite surprised when the vet told us he was a male. He's become fairly tame over the years and started coming into the house sometimes and we got quite attached to him.


Sorry to hear about your dear cat as we love them dearly.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That is a very interesting concept, especially since I read they have no adoption in Pakistan. Doing anything on tv seems materialistic, done for profit only, but maybe it's not like that over there. I wonder what happens to babies not chosen for the show. Do they have orphanages? Foster care? Maybe being part of a family is preferable to the other options.
> I googled NGO - non-governmental organization. NGO Pakistan is on Facebook if you care to look. It seems to be a charitable organization. This could be a good thing for baby girls.


When I first saw the news, I was really bothered that babies would be offerred as prizes - it seemed to treat babies as objects rather than people. It still bothers me, but it seems that those involved are well intentioned in trying to find homes for unwanted children. I hope there is some sort of ongoing monitoring to make sure that the babies aren't being exploited.

The murder and abandonment of girls in several Asian cultures is horrific. Several international charities support foster care and support for children in developing countries and it does make a difference.

I believe that some of those Asian countries are starting to recognize the severe problems that occur when gender balance is manipulated, but women remain chattel in many of those cultures. More problems when poorer, less powerful men can`t find a wife


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks to all my friends for their sympathy. Eugene is the 5th of our cats to die over the past few years and we do miss them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Climatic changes have cycled through hotter and cooler periods for hundreds if not thousands of years. I think this is an overreaction to a cycle. That is what many scientists are saying, but we have the Liberals, who can't let a cycle go to waste making it something it isn't - global warming is a hoax.


It became pretty clear that global warming wasn`t true, so the term climate change started being used instead. The earth has always undergone climate change from glaciers to tropical rainforest and everything in between. I believe that we should do everything we can to be good stewards of God`s gift to us but carbon capping, transfers & taxes are just a shell game to collect more money from us and aren`t really very effective in helping the environment


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thumper She is referring to "her" scientific community. There has been much written to the contrary by others in their scientific community. I have 47 pages of references which support this. And I don't have references in foreign languages. We all know that figures lie and liars figure. Looking at longitudinal data provides much insight as far as I am concerned. And the human contribution is minuscule by all accounts. Unfortunately it has become a political topic as evidenced by it's name change...global warming or climate change or whatever the current vogue is on the political runway.



thumper5316 said:


> Not all of _your_ community agrees with you.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

With political clout it has taken on different meaning.


Knit crazy said:


> Climatic changes have cycled through hotter and cooler periods for hundreds if not thousands of years. I think this is an overreaction to a cycle. That is what many scientists are saying, but we have the Liberals, who can't let a cycle go to waste making it something it isn't - global warming is a hoax.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I agree Narcissism is the driving force of the WH. Why else would o find it necessary to continue campaigning rather than staying in DC and thinking how to solve the problems he has created or been a part of. And sadly he doesn't research Fox News Archives of his own speeches to enable him to avoid repetition and/or contradiction of his own verbage. Wish the guy would just spend part of his day in deep meditation and thoughtful exercise.



bonbf3 said:


> The govt messes it all up because we have no thinkers in govt. When this country was formed, we had patriots who wanted to build something great - and did! They spent their time pondering great ideas, not texting and checking their blackberries and trysting with their girlfriends. They could express themselves eloquently in word and writing, saying it all in few words, not blabbing endless repetitive speeches to the prompted applause of stacked audiences.
> 
> Now we have narcissistic opportunists whose greatest need is for POWER. And we know that "power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely." We are seeing it right now every day.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh man, here we go again. So Al Gore, world govts (including Obama's Admin) and world scientists are pressured to make-up and support global warming and rile up everyone over a phony scandal. Then when its proven there is no global warming caused by man, the hoax is re-labeled climate change. Why? All for profiteering for the creators.
> 
> Prominent world scientists and at least one Nobel laureate that I remember resigned their renowned support and positions stating there is no evidence nor proof of warming climate change yet there are those in this thread that tell us it is so.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I guess you include government funding by grants would be considered an example of hoax for profit. 


knitpresentgifts said:


> The falsification has been proven. Phony scandal resolved and defeated. Al is a broken, but no where near broke, man.
> 
> If she'd paid attention, she would know the entire model was a man-made hoax for profit ONLY and proven such years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And then you found out!



joeysomma said:


> How would your garden grow without Carbon Dioxide? When I was in Elementary School, my teacher brought her indoor plants to school because they would do much better in a room with all the children exhaling the carbon dioxide. I could not believe it when I first heard about "global warning." I thought how stupid can people be.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

So sorry WCK keep the memories alive.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Al Gore??? If you think that dude is a scientist, you are so wrong. He is a politician who does not have the mathematical skills to get anywhere near the models I use in my research. 

joeysomma All plants need carbon dioxide. It is the deleterious synergistic effect of atmospheric CO2 above 350 ppm and limited nutrient availability that is increasing. 

If you want to know what is happening in science, read respected scientific journals such as Nature and Science. PNAS (Proceedings of the National Academy of Science) is another good source. Please do not try to pass off newspaper articles as authoritative science sources. The reporters rarely report research correctly. If you know any scientists, ask them. I personally do not know any fellow scientist who has a favorable view of the non-science media when it comes to reporting science.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

mojave said:


> Al Gore??? If you think that dude is a scientist, you are so wrong. He is a politician who does not have the mathematical skills to get anywhere near the models I use in my research.
> 
> joeysomma All plants need carbon dioxide. It is the deleterious synergistic effect of atmospheric CO2 above 350 ppm and limited nutrient availability that is increasing.
> 
> If you want to know what is happening in science, read respected scientific journals such as Nature and Science. PNAS (Proceedings of the National Academy of Science) is another good source. Please do not try to pass off newspaper articles as authoritative science sources. The reporters rarely report research correctly. If you know any scientists, ask them. I personally do not know any fellow scientist who has a favorable view of the non-science media when it comes to reporting science.


Talk about a narcissist.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :-( turned into a sad day for us - hubby found another of our cats had died, he was lying with his front paws crossed near a tree so at least he died peacefully (he was about 14 - 15 years old). He was 1 of 7 semi-ferals colony living here when we moved in 13 years ago. We originally thought he was the mother of the younger cats since he was always with them and seemed to be nurturing them - so we were quite surprised when the vet told us he was a male. He's become fairly tame over the years and started coming into the house sometimes and we got quite attached to him.


I'm sorry to hear about your cat. He lived a long time under your care.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> With political clout it has taken on different meaning.


I agree. It was changed to climate change when the scientists realized that it was changing both ways. The argument is whether or not humans cause it.

If the earth were shrunk to the size of a billiard ball, it would be as smooth as a billiard ball.* How much smaller are human beings? Given that, it seems our effect on climate is minimal and would require large periods of time devoted to deliberate polluting to make any noticeable difference in the climate of the earth - especially considering the tremendous forces of weather.

*The Discover Magazine blog addressed this in 2008:

"OK, first, how smooth is a billiard ball? According to the World Pool-Billiard Association, a pool ball is 2.25 inches in diameter, and has a tolerance of +/- 0.005 inches. In other words, it must have no pits or bumps more than 0.005 inches in height. Thats pretty smooth. The ratio of the size of an allowable bump to the size of the ball is 0.005/2.25 = about 0.002.

The Earth has a diameter of about 12,735 kilometers (on average, see below for more on this). Using the smoothness ratio from above, the Earth would be an acceptable pool ball if it had no bumps (mountains) or pits (trenches) more than 12,735 km x 0.00222 = about 28 km in size.

The highest point on Earth is the top of Mt. Everest, at 8.85 km. The deepest point on Earth is the Marianas Trench, at about 11 km deep.

Hey, those are within the tolerances! So for once, an urban legend is correct. If you shrank the Earth down to the size of a billiard ball, it would be smoother."


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The govt messes it all up because we have no thinkers in govt. When this country was formed, we had patriots who wanted to build something great - and did! They spent their time pondering great ideas, not texting and checking their blackberries and trysting with their girlfriends. They could express themselves eloquently in word and writing, saying it all in few words, not blabbing endless repetitive speeches to the prompted applause of stacked audiences.
> 
> Now we have narcissistic opportunists whose greatest need is for POWER. And we know that "power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely." We are seeing it right now every day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ladies on the "right" these women are here just to make a fuss so the best thing to do is ignore them.
> 
> I'm trying to ignore those who want to argue! It isn't easy so I'm off to enjoy a cup of coffee & a slice of zucchini/pineapple bread.


I'm on my way over. Save some.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. I stand amazed.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :-( turned into a sad day for us - hubby found another of our cats had died, he was lying with his front paws crossed near a tree so at least he died peacefully (he was about 14 - 15 years old). He was 1 of 7 semi-ferals colony living here when we moved in 13 years ago. We originally thought he was the mother of the younger cats since he was always with them and seemed to be nurturing them - so we were quite surprised when the vet told us he was a male. He's become fairly tame over the years and started coming into the house sometimes and we got quite attached to him.


So sorry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to all my friends for their sympathy. Eugene is the 5th of our cats to die over the past few years and we do miss them.


Heart felt sorry to you lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee with all the talk of gobal warming and I don't believe it but we may have to build an Ark for all those who do. So get out you cubit rulers lady and start building. I would rather look to the rainbow. If you know what the bible says you understand what I mean.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

you can have all the degrees you want and think you have all the answers,you can be an Al Gore, or a Micheal Moore and make millions off of gobal warming and everything else that people who believe in this nonsenes, but in the end the wise will be made fools.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm on my way over. Save some.


OK, cream & sugar?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> OK, cream & sugar?


Just a lot of milk. No sugar. Thanks!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you can have all the degrees you want and think you have all the answers,you can be an Al Gore, or a Micheal Moore and make millions off of gobal warming and everything else that people who believe in this nonsenes, but in the end the wise will be made fools.


Yes, Yarnie you are correct as my grandpa used to say next time the earth will go boom! We all must be ready just in case it happens while we are still alive.

Hugs, to all!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Granddaughter taught me how to save pictures & post them so I'm just having fun.  This is one of my favorites!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Great photo!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

mojave said:


> Al Gore??? If you think that dude is a scientist, you are so wrong.
> 
> I personally do not know any fellow scientist who has a favorable view of the non-science media when it comes to reporting science.


I never said Al Gore was a scientist. Go back and research that which was written since you didn't catch it the first time.

Thank you, but I'll listen and agree not with you and your research and opinion but instead with that of the top prominent scientists _ around the world _ who have PROVEN and shown that global warming/climate change was and is a phony hoax.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee with all the talk of gobal warming and I don't believe it but we may have to build an Ark for all those who do. So get out you cubit rulers lady and start building. I would rather look to the rainbow. If you know what the bible says you understand what I mean.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> you can have all the degrees you want and think you have all the answers,you can be an Al Gore, or a Micheal Moore and make millions off of gobal warming and everything else that people who believe in this nonsenes, but in the end the wise will be made fools.


 :thumbup:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I never said Al Gore was a scientist. Go back and research that which was written since you didn't catch it the first time.
> 
> Thank you, but I'll listen and agree not with you and your research and opinion but instead with that of the top prominent scientists _ around the world _ who have PROVEN and shown that global warming/climate change was and is a phony hoax.


Who are those top prominent scientists and where is their proof?


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Talk about a narcissist.


Hilarious!! Mathematical models are used in science to understand the massive data sets. The math is advanced calculus and even with all the math I have taken, I collaborate with a mathematician in developing the models. Al Gore avoided taking math in college. His understanding of science while good, is not the same as the understanding of someone who has invested a minimum of 7 years in scientific training. That works out as 4 years for a Bachelor of Science and doing a PhD in 3 years, which by the way is unusual. Many scientists have a Bachelor of Science, a Masters of Science, a PhD in science and Post-Doctorate experience for a total of at least 10 years invested in training and education before becoming a full fledged scientist. What reporter has that kind of scientific training?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mojave said:


> Al Gore??? If you think that dude is a scientist, you are so wrong. He is a politician who does not have the mathematical skills to get anywhere near the models I use in my research.
> 
> joeysomma All plants need carbon dioxide. It is the deleterious synergistic effect of atmospheric CO2 above 350 ppm and limited nutrient availability that is increasing.
> 
> If you want to know what is happening in science, read respected scientific journals such as Nature and Science. PNAS (Proceedings of the National Academy of Science) is another good source. Please do not try to pass off newspaper articles as authoritative science sources. The reporters rarely report research correctly. If you know any scientists, ask them. I personally do not know any fellow scientist who has a favorable view of the non-science media when it comes to reporting science.


We would have to go to school for many years to understand most of the scientific writings. It has been disclosed that some data was falsified in order to promote the idea of "global warming." Therefore, we do not know where to get information that we can believe. It seems dishonesty is rampant in all fields, so we must be skeptical of everything. Sad state of affairs, isn't it? A personal agenda trumps facts all too often.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Who are those top prominent scientists and where is their proof?


Ask our resident scientist - she'll fill you in.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

mojave said:


> Hilarious!! Mathematical models are used in science to understand the massive data sets. The math is advanced calculus and even with all the math I have taken, I collaborate with a mathematician in developing the models. Al Gore avoided taking math in college. His understanding of science while good, is not the same as the understanding of someone who has invested a minimum of 7 years in scientific training. That works out as 4 years for a Bachelor of Science and doing a PhD in 3 years, which by the way is unusual. Many scientists have a Bachelor of Science, a Masters of Science, a PhD in science and Post-Doctorate experience for a total of at least 10 years invested in training and education before becoming a full fledged scientist. What reporter has that kind of scientific training?


And with all that learning, you missed the hoax .... amazing. Perhaps a new career path is in order?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ask our resident scientist - she'll fill you in.


I asked you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I asked you.


My hourly rate for research is $74.18. How much time are you willing to pay me for? LMK and I'll get started.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Talk about a narcissist.


Why belittle someone who has pride of training and career?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> My hourly rate for research is $74.18. How much time are you willing to pay me for? LMK and I'll get started.


Afraid to put your source in KP print? So you belittle others who show sources, but you cannot take the risk?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Interesting article.
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/jul/31/house-republicans-see-pseudo-science-in-obamas-cos/?page=all#pagebreak


The President's climate change agenda is hardly "ambitious" as the Washington Times states. Compared to what other countries are doing it is called catch up.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Afraid to put your source in KP print? So you belittle others who show sources, but you cannot take the risk?


You are so mistaken. I'm probably the highest risk taker on this thread not that it matters. 

In fact, sources have been posted immediately when this topic surfaced (by those on the Right and correct side - not by Libs and those of you on the Left).

In your ever-present eagerness to insult anyone on this thread with whom you disagree, you refuse to read or accept any facts posted. That is your problem and responsibility not anyone else's.

Our KP self-proclaimed scientist did not post a source that I recall, she spouted her incorrect opinion that has been disproven multiple times by much more prominent scientists than she.

You both need to get out more and smell the roses.

BTW: how many hours of research are you hiring me for? Cannot put your money where your mouth is? Too risky for even you?


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Where is the proof that there is. Mathematical models are not proof. They are guesses.


Mathematical models are tools. Not guesses.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Granddaughter taught me how to save pictures & post them so I'm just having fun. This is one of my favorites!


She was fabulous, wasn't she!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are so mistaken. I'm probably the highest risk taker on this thread not that it matters.
> 
> In fact, sources have been posted immediately when this topic surfaced. In your ever-present eagerness to insult anyone on this thread with whom you disagree, you refuse to read or accept any facts posted. That is your problem and responsibility not anyone else's.
> 
> ...


I would not waste my money on you, but again you avoid answering the question and revert to your tactic of insult and deflection.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are so mistaken. I'm probably the highest risk taker on this thread not that it matters.
> 
> In fact, sources have been posted immediately when this topic surfaced. In your ever-present eagerness to insult anyone on this thread with whom you disagree, you refuse to read or accept any facts posted. That is your problem and responsibility not anyone else's.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I would not waste my money on you, but again you avoid answering the question and revert to your tactic of insult and deflection.


Hilarious! :lol: Trust me, you would not be wasting your money.

Truth be told, you don't want the facts presented to you because then you could not spin your tales.

No risk, no reward Peacegoddess!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hilarious! :lol: Trust me, you would not be wasting your money.
> 
> Truth be told, you don't want the facts presented to you because then you could not spin your tales.
> 
> No risk, no reward Peacegoddess!


You are not a reward. I can do my own research and have numerous times for KP issues. You are the one who mentioned prominent scientists and is now unwilling to provide the name or names. Sounds like you are willing to support your tales.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> You are not a reward. I can do my own research and have numerous times for KP issues. You are the one who mentioned prominent scientists and is now unwilling to provide the name or names. Sounds like you are willing to support your tales.


Hello, you didn't risk anything by paying me, so, of course, I'm not your earned reward. You are correct, I AM willing to support my posts.

READ the sources posted already and then RESEARCH and READ the first 100 articles your research finds. The conclusion WILL SUPPORT the facts of the scientists who do NOT agree with YOUR INCORRECT assumption and beliefs. Climate warming/changes caused by men is a PHONY SCANDAL created by and for Libs/Dems to PROFIT from.

Obviously they did/do from you.

I'll give you ONE name, free of charge :-D : Dr. Ivar Giaever.

The rest of the research is on you. Search for the truth for once, I'm not about to do it for you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ask our resident scientist - she'll fill you in.


Which one? There are so many of us!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> And with all that learning, you missed the hoax .... amazing. Perhaps a new career path is in order?


My point, also. We can't trust the media, so we look to the specialists - the scientists. Then we find out the data was falsified.

I frankly don't trust any of it any more. In fact, I'm beginning to doubt the world is really round. Lumpy, yes. Round? I'm just not so sure. Maybe those NASA pix were photo-shopped!

(Tongue-in-cheek for the literals out there - yes, I did mean liTerals.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are so mistaken. I'm probably the highest risk taker on this thread not that it matters.
> 
> In fact, sources have been posted immediately when this topic surfaced (by those on the Right and correct side - not by Libs and those of you on the Left).
> 
> ...


Yes, you are indeed the most daring risk-taker on here. You scare me sometimes, and I'm a real dare-devil. Have I shown you my rappeling pix? With one hand. I know, it's my right hand - BUT I'm left-handed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

mojave said:


> Thank you for the update. The sources I read and saw focused on the girls. The important point is abandoned children are getting homes.
> One of the local TV stations has a segment called Wednesday's Children as part of the evening news. It has video of children available for adoption. The concept is advertise the children to people who may not know about the need for adoptive families.
> 
> There were several children orphaned last year when their parents were killed in a head on collision caused by a drunk driver coming across the centerline of the road. A Pakistani family who attended the same mosque and with four children of their own, volunteered to take all the orphaned children so they would not be separated by the foster care system. The social worker assigned to the orphaned children threw a fit because she did not approve of more than three children per family. The Pakistani parents wanted to quietly make the children part of their family. All the American bureaucracy almost destroyed the opportunity for the orphans to stay together. Some pressure from the mosque and sympathetic local politicians overruled the social worker. The combined family is doing well, gets assistance from the mosque congregation when they need it and the orphaned siblings are together.


I lived in south Florida for 12 years and they had the same type of program on one of the TV stations, called Thursday's Child. The program was able to get many children adopted or at least into permanent homes. It was well received. They also were specializing in special needs children.

One would think that the social worker would want to keep the family together as a priority. Why be so rigid about the rules when there is a family willing to take in all the children and there is community help available? This social worker needs to take some refresher courses as things are changing and she/he needs to keep up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

We had that in Atlanta, too. I'd forgotten till I read your post. It was so sad.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> A friend sent this to me today:
> 
> Obama addressed Global warming today saying, that on July 29, 2013 there were 42 highs in one week...most extreme ever...we have to do something like a carbon cap system...He failed to report there were 518 record lows in the same week!


I can gladly report that our temp yesterday was 91, last year it was 112, not including the heat index. I guess we are one of the 518 lows. LOL.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I don't always agree with Dick, but I do like this video presentation:

http://tinyurl.com/nwnntas


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> The correct term is climate change. I do not know if the president uses it or not, but it is the accepted term.


It was only changed to climate change because the temperatures were not rising as the environmentalists claimed.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Which one? There are so many of us!


Really? We have a 2nd - cool!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, you are indeed the most daring risk-taker on here. You scare me sometimes, and I'm a real dare-devil. Have I shown you my rappeling pix? With one hand. I know, it's my right hand - BUT I'm left-handed.


You are a gem. Please prove your rappelling event; I need to see that, in fact, you did use your right hand alone.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Climatic changes have cycled through hotter and cooler periods for hundreds if not thousands of years. I think this is an overreaction to a cycle. That is what many scientists are saying, but we have the Liberals, who can't let a cycle go to waste making it something it isn't - global warming is a hoax.


Scientists have also said they do know that temperatures have not risen, as some have claimed. There is also little proof that the carbon footprint theory is valid.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yet, Mr. Obama is fast forwarding the carbon tax legislation.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OMG; ICB2 or is she ICB1 really did rappel as posted: I had her picture archived in my files:


Look, Ma, only ONE hand - the Right one!


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

To bonbf3 (you wrote)
We would have to go to school for many years to understand most of the scientific writings. It has been disclosed that some data was falsified in order to promote the idea of "global warming." Therefore, we do not know where to get information that we can believe. It seems dishonesty is rampant in all fields, so we must be skeptical of everything. Sad state of affairs, isn't it? A personal agenda trumps facts all too often.

My response:
Agreed. Data has been falsified in cancer research in deplorable efforts to secure research grants in a highly competitive field. Tobacco companies falsified data about the hazards of smoking. Pharmaceutical companies falsify data about dangerous side effects in prescription drugs. Accountants falsify their records for various nefarious purposes. It is a sad state of affairs. The best an honest person can do is refusing to tolerate the fraud and report it to the appropriate regulatory committees and agencies.

To all of you in this thread:
Focusing on the temperature phenomenon gives one an extremely incomplete understanding why every Academy of Science in the world has expressed *significant* concern about global climatic change. Scientists and mathematicians use the word significant somewhat differently than the average person. Go to the field of statistics to understand the difference.

For a more complete understanding of the fluxes scientists are seeing in the global ecosphere, read about: 
- oceanic acidification
- oceanic decalcification and its effects on species with calcium-based shells
- decalcification and coral reefs
- coral reefs and their importance to oceanic food chains
- Greenland ice cores
- deep oceanic sediment cores
- increased atmospheric particles from anthropomorphic desertification
- increased atmospheric particles from anthropomorphic/natural wildfires
- solar flares and sunspots
- changes in the global jet stream flow pattern
- melting of the polar permafrost regions and the millions of metric tons in methane releasing over the next few decades
- decreased strength of the magnetic poles
- rising sea levels
- plant and animal species moving further north into regions previously too cold for them 
- changes in atmospheric reflectance
- increase in global volcanism
- increased thermal stratification in the Atlantic thermohaline system and observed slowing of the deep cold conveyors

And the list goes on If you use this list, you will find the other pieces of the global climatic change puzzle. How all the pieces fit together is something we are still working on. Mistaking scientific dissent for scientific condemnation is a mistake non-scientists often make. The U.S. Congress and their interpretation of anything scientific is a fantastic example of this error.

Now you lovely ladies have an uninterrupted period of several weeks to trash talk my career, my education, my personality and whatever else if you so wish to occupy your time. It is time for me to return to the field work and no internet connection until September. Be assured I will not waste my time checking your comments when internet access is again available.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hey'all

Now we'll have weeks of peace (actually forever if we can believe her post) without insult against us from one more Liberal. Who ever said Miracles no longer happen!

I do hope scientist #1 has reported the false claims about global warming and warming climate changes she is now aware of (thanks to us) to the proper regulatory committees and agencies as she has encouraged us to do. 

Brilliant idea!

Remember Benghazi!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

mojave said:


> To bonbf3 (you wrote)
> We would have to go to school for many years to understand most of the scientific writings. It has been disclosed that some data was falsified in order to promote the idea of "global warming." Therefore, we do not know where to get information that we can believe. It seems dishonesty is rampant in all fields, so we must be skeptical of everything. Sad state of affairs, isn't it? A personal agenda trumps facts all too often.
> 
> My response:
> ...


Here's hoping you don't drown in you own self importance. I seem to have lost my life preserver.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

mojave said:


> Mathematical models are tools. Not guesses.


They make predictions depending on the data inputted. 
Bad data = bad model.

Sounds like you should call 1-800-alagore for your facts. (for you low information readers, the extra 'a' is for Arnold)


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

to you know who....................

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yet, Mr. Obama is fast forwarding the carbon tax legislation.


Follow the money. Who of his cronies would stand to profit most from the carbon tax legislation?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

wrong thread


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Follow the money. Who of his cronies would stand to profit most from the carbon tax legislation?


Good afternoon, Other countries blame the USA for almost all pollution, carbon footprints and such, the bottom line is to Tax the evil doers. Our businesses and manufacter will take the hit as will most farms. Taxes will go to DC and be divided up to the coutries as they see fit. The United Nations has worked on this for many years ..Agenda21..
So all the cronies that believe they deserve a piece of the pie will profit. The fish stinks for it's head to it's tail, as always. Wish I had more time but very busy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't always agree with Dick, but I do like this video presentation:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/nwnntas


I don't always listen to his lunchtime alerts, but I like them. It's nice to hear someone speak calmly, without interruption!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are a gem. Please prove your rappelling event; I need to see that, in fact, you did use your right hand alone.


Did you actually ask me to prove it?????? Naughty girl.

I do not show proof of my achievements. That would be bragging.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG; ICB2 or is she ICB1 really did rappel as posted: I had her picture archived in my files:
> 
> Look, Ma, only ONE hand - the Right one!


Oh, nice! Yes, the right hand. And, I remind you all, I am LEFT-handed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG; ICB2 or is she ICB1 really did rappel as posted: I had her picture archived in my files:
> 
> Look, Ma, only ONE hand - the Right one!


Oh, nice! Yes, the right hand. And, I remind you all, I am LEFT-handed. And THIS picture shows why I am able to eat gallons of ice cream and only get thinner. :mrgreen:

Lovely of you to post, KPG.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mojave said:


> To bonbf3 (you wrote)
> We would have to go to school for many years to understand most of the scientific writings. It has been disclosed that some data was falsified in order to promote the idea of "global warming." Therefore, we do not know where to get information that we can believe. It seems dishonesty is rampant in all fields, so we must be skeptical of everything. Sad state of affairs, isn't it? A personal agenda trumps facts all too often.
> 
> My response:
> ...


Mojave,
Thank you for taking the time to post all that information. I'll read it and try to look at it objectively.

I imagine your job is very interesting. I always enjoyed my biology classes. I hope you enjoy your time "in the field" this month. 
Bonnie


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Mojave,
> Thank you for taking the time to post all that information. I'll read it and try to look at it objectively.
> 
> I imagine your job is very interesting. I always enjoyed my biology classes. I hope you enjoy your time "in the field" this month.
> Bonnie


Mojave,

I appreciated it, too. Thank you. I read where earthquakes can let methane gas into the atmosphere and help with warming. They said some was released 70 years ago. Thank you, again.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good afternoon, Other countries blame the USA for almost all pollution, carbon footprints and such, the bottom line is to Tax the evil doers. Our businesses and manufacter will take the hit as will most farms. Taxes will go to DC and be divided up to the coutries as they see fit. The United Nations has worked on this for many years ..Agenda21..
> So all the cronies that believe they deserve a piece of the pie will profit. The fish stinks for it's head to it's tail, as always. Wish I had more time but very busy.


Thanks for sharing. Agree - it does stink all over.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, nice! Yes, the right hand. And, I remind you all, I am LEFT-handed. And THIS picture shows why I am able to eat gallons of ice cream and only get thinner. :mrgreen:
> 
> Lovely of you to post, KPG.


Sorry, forgot my place asking you for proof. Plus, I already had the proof, only needed to develop it and post it. You sure are looking fit.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sorry, forgot my place asking you for proof. Plus, I already had the proof, only needed to develop it and post it. You sure are looking fit.


No apology is ever necessary from you, dear KPG.

As for looking fit, thank you. It's effortless, I assure you.

(Boy, am I full of it today!)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Did you actually ask me to prove it?????? Naughty girl.
> 
> I do not show proof of my achievements. That would be bragging.


 :shock: :XD:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hello, you didn't risk anything by paying me, so, of course, I'm not your earned reward. You are correct, I AM willing to support my posts.
> 
> READ the sources posted already and then RESEARCH and READ the first 100 articles your research finds. The conclusion WILL SUPPORT the facts of the scientists who do NOT agree with YOUR INCORRECT assumption and beliefs. Climate warming/changes caused by men is a PHONY SCANDAL created by and for Libs/Dems to PROFIT from.
> 
> ...


I read his blather last year.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, nice! Yes, the right hand. And, I remind you all, I am LEFT-handed.


Left handed & near sighted? No wonder you are very intelligent as it has been proven (don't remember who or where) that those people have a higher IQ than the average Joe!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I read his blather last year.


Well, what conclusion did you arrive?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Blather says it all



Janeway said:


> Well, what conclusion did you arrive?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good afternoon, Other countries blame the USA for almost all pollution, carbon footprints and such, the bottom line is to Tax the evil doers. Our businesses and manufacter will take the hit as will most farms. Taxes will go to DC and be divided up to the coutries as they see fit. The United Nations has worked on this for many years ..Agenda21..
> So all the cronies that believe they deserve a piece of the pie will profit. The fish stinks for it's head to it's tail, as always. Wish I had more time but very busy.


What about China & India? They sure pollute the world.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Since I really don't know much about advanced math theorems, when in college, every math class we had to write a thesis about a mathematician. I learned most could not prove their work, but it solved a particular problem & most were crazy & could not function in the world.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Blather says it all


So in other words you are saying he talked a lot but he did not say anything. Are you a scholar in that field?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

"Bigot: A person who wins an argument with a liberal."


Rush


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> So sorry WCK keep the memories alive.


WCK, When you have elderly cats you can be sure they'll die sooner rather than later. A responsible pet owner would have his/her pets euthanised instead of letting them suffer and die while you neglected them until they finally died, alone and without the love you probably couldn't manage to give them anyway. You got what you deserved. Keep your crocodile tears to yourself.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Follow the money trail. Especially the government grants.



bonbf3 said:


> We would have to go to school for many years to understand most of the scientific writings. It has been disclosed that some data was falsified in order to promote the idea of "global warming." Therefore, we do not know where to get information that we can believe. It seems dishonesty is rampant in all fields, so we must be skeptical of everything. Sad state of affairs, isn't it? A personal agenda trumps facts all too often.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The unibomber was a genius mathematician.
> 
> I must be crazy too, since I am a mathematician but far from genius. I only had the highest grade in 4 of my college classes. far from genius.


Wow, 4 classes that is a difficult feat in college.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hark, did I hear a faint troll making a horrible remark! She needs to put her bed back in the wall!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> WCK, When you have elderly cats you can be sure they'll die sooner rather than later. A responsible pet owner would have his/her pets euthanised instead of letting them suffer and die while you neglected them until they finally died, alone and without the love you probably couldn't manage to give them anyway. You got what you deserved. Keep your crocodile tears to yourself.


You are showing how truly nasty you are with this comment. Older pets die, but no where was there mention of anything but love. You have more concern over a cat than aborted babies.

You have a heart of stone, if you have one.

Sending hugs Kitty. You know who your friends are.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Mathematical models are often used to develop a working hypothesis. And the hypothesis is a guess or assumption of results.



mojave said:


> Mathematical models are tools. Not guesses.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> WCK, When you have elderly cats you can be sure they'll die sooner rather than later. A responsible pet owner would have his/her pets euthanised instead of letting them suffer and die while you neglected them until they finally died, alone and without the love you probably couldn't manage to give them anyway. You got what you deserved. Keep your crocodile tears to yourself.


Oh my gosh! That was uncalled for! Shame on you being an animal lover saying that to someone that is grieving over a loved family pet. I can't believe you said that to WCK. :thumbdown:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> So in other words you are saying he talked a lot but he did not say anything. Are you a scholar in that field?


He was simplistic and admitted he only knew what he had read in a day from a google search. I was really unimpressed.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You are kind LTL I would say not nasty EVIL.



lovethelake said:


> You are showing how truly nasty you are with this comment. Older pets die, but no where was there mention of anything but love. You have more concern over a cat than aborted babies.
> 
> You have a heart of stone, if you have one.
> 
> Sending hugs Kitty. You know who your friends are.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh! That was uncalled for! Shame on you being an animal lover saying that to someone that is grieving over a loved family pet. I can't believe you said that to WCK. :thumbdown:


I believe WCK said they were feral cats. If they lived 13 years, that is very good as their lifespan is usually very short due to living in the wild.

I have a friend who has feral cats around her house, I think they know she will feed them. I do know that they have to be trapped in order to be spayed/neutered. From what I read, feral cats. Are hard-to tame and it needs to be done as kittens.

WCK I am sorry for your loss, but I am sure you did all you could and provided a safe environment for the feral cats.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone see Greta tonight about obamaphone fraud? You can go to Gretawire.com and vote if you are mad about being charged for it on your phone bill. Grrr.http://gretawire.foxnewsinsider.com/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> WCK, When you have elderly cats you can be sure they'll die sooner rather than later. A responsible pet owner would have his/her pets euthanised instead of letting them suffer and die while you neglected them until they finally died, alone and without the love you probably couldn't manage to give them anyway. You got what you deserved. Keep your crocodile tears to yourself.


I see you are back to making hurtful personal comments again; I can only hope that your personal life is happier than you portray here. Eugene was an older, semi-feral cat, but he was not sick or in pain - he proudly brought up a mouse the day before he died to show us he was still a hunter. He died in one of his favourite spots, lying down with his front paws crossed and his tail curled around him just like he often lay dozing in the sun.

We found this 7 member feral colony when we moved here with our 2 pet cats; we were able to trap 6 of them and had them neutered and immunized. It took quite some time for them to start to trust us after their trip to vet but we kept feeding them and eventually all but 2 of them could be petted when they came up to eat. The following year we trapped the 7th cat and her 4 kittens and also had them neutered. Over the last 13 years, both of our pet cats were euthanized when their bad health put them into distress. I would be grateful if God granted me as peaceful a death as Eugene when my time comes.

Using your logic, you seem to suggest that seniors and disabled should be euthanized because eventually they will be in distress. Perhaps you need to do some soul searching rather than trying so hard to lash out at others


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I see you are back to making hurtful personal comments again; I can only hope that your personal life is happier than you portray here. Eugene was an older, semi-feral cat, but he was not sick or in pain - he proudly brought up a mouse the day before he died to show us he was still a hunter. He died in one of his favourite spots, lying down with his front paws crossed and his tail curled around him just like he often lay dozing in the sun.
> 
> We found this 7 member feral colony when we moved here with our 2 pet cats; we were able to trap 6 of them and had them neutered and immunized. It took quite some time for them to start to trust us after their trip to vet but we kept feeding them and eventually all but 2 of them could be petted when they came up to eat. The following year we trapped the 7th cat and her 4 kittens and also had them neutered. Over the last 13 years, both of our pet cats were euthanized when their bad health put them into distress. I would be grateful if God granted me as peaceful a death as Eugene when my time comes.
> 
> Using your logic, you seem to suggest that seniors and disabled should be euthanized because eventually they will be in distress. Perhaps you need to do some soul searching rather than trying so hard to lash out at others


 WCK you don't have to explain yourself to us. We know you took good care of your pets. I know you are upset over Eugene's death. That is a comfort to know he didn't suffer and was at peace when he died. {{{HUGS}}} Ignore the wicked remarks. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> You are showing how truly nasty you are with this comment. Older pets die, but no where was there mention of anything but love. You have more concern over a cat than aborted babies.
> 
> You have a heart of stone, if you have one.
> 
> Sending hugs Kitty. You know who your friends are.


Yes I do - thanks


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Left handed & near sighted? No wonder you are very intelligent as it has been proven (don't remember who or where) that those people have a higher IQ than the average Joe!


You must be left-handed, too! ??


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The unibomber was a genius mathematician.
> 
> I must be crazy too, since I am a mathematician but far from genius. I only had the highest grade in 4 of my college classes. far from genius.


I think you are both a genius AND crazy. That's why you are so loved by those who Wear Denim and Pearls!! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> "Bigot: A person who wins an argument with a liberal."
> 
> Rush


Right on!


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

WCK hugs and thank you for taking care of those feral cats. I know you cared for them and Eugene was loved.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> WCK, When you have elderly cats you can be sure they'll die sooner rather than later. A responsible pet owner would have his/her pets euthanised instead of letting them suffer and die while you neglected them until they finally died, alone and without the love you probably couldn't manage to give them anyway. You got what you deserved. Keep your crocodile tears to yourself.


You are trying way too hard. Relax, let the sun shine in - be your true sweet self. Come on - join in the fun! There's plenty of ice cream to go 'round.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I see you are back to making hurtful personal comments again; I can only hope that your personal life is happier than you portray here. Eugene was an older, semi-feral cat, but he was not sick or in pain - he proudly brought up a mouse the day before he died to show us he was still a hunter. He died in one of his favourite spots, lying down with his front paws crossed and his tail curled around him just like he often lay dozing in the sun.
> 
> We found this 7 member feral colony when we moved here with our 2 pet cats; we were able to trap 6 of them and had them neutered and immunized. It took quite some time for them to start to trust us after their trip to vet but we kept feeding them and eventually all but 2 of them could be petted when they came up to eat. The following year we trapped the 7th cat and her 4 kittens and also had them neutered. Over the last 13 years, both of our pet cats were euthanized when their bad health put them into distress. I would be grateful if God granted me as peaceful a death as Eugene when my time comes.
> 
> Using your logic, you seem to suggest that seniors and disabled should be euthanized because eventually they will be in distress. Perhaps you need to do some soul searching rather than trying so hard to lash out at others


WCK, you are very kind to take care of the feral cats, and we all know Eugene lived much longer with your care than he would have on his own. I admire your generosity and kindness. I would love to be as good with animals as you - and most of our friends on here - are.

MIB's comment was so off-the-wall, so contrived. Why, I don't know. I'm sure you know not to let it bother you - you are a very common-sense person, and we just have to brush off such really silly nonsense.

I wish these visitors would just let go of their resentment and let themselves have fun on here. We all have such a great time - and offer each other friendship and comfort, too. All they have to do is join in and leave the anger behind.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> I believe WCK said they were feral cats. If they lived 13 years, that is very good as their lifespan is usually very short due to living in the wild.
> 
> I have a friend who has feral cats around her house, I think they know she will feed them. I do know that they have to be trapped in order to be spayed/neutered. From what I read, feral cats. Are hard-to tame and it needs to be done as kittens.
> 
> WCK I am sorry for your loss, but I am sure you did all you could and provided a safe environment for the feral cats.


Thanks sjrnc - these cats are real characters; they have very distinct personalities, even their meows are different. Only 2 of them still hold back from us and won`t eat until we move away, the others let themselves be petted while eating as long as we don`t make sudden moves. 2 of them will sit on our laps as long as we don`t try to hold onto them. So your friend might yet get them to be a little friendlier over time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> He was simplistic and admitted he only knew what he had read in a day from a google search. I was really unimpressed.


I'm totally unimpressed with your research. I told you ONE name and that's all you bothered with. Highly simplistic of you. As expected, and you did not let me down. You don't want to read and learn or bother with the truth and facts, you just want to blather and hear yourself talk.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I cannot believe how MIB spoke to WCK. 

Why is anyone responding to her. Would any of us tolerate that in our children or acquaintances or from strangers and allow it to continue? 

We have forgiven and forgotten her insults again and again. I will not again. She is dead to me, exactly the treatment she has earned.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot believe how MIB spoke to WCK.
> 
> Why is anyone responding to her. Would any of us tolerate that in our children or acquaintances or from strangers and allow it to continue?
> 
> We have forgiven and forget her insults again and again. I will not again. She is dead to me, exactly the treatment she has earned.


It was too over-the-top to even take seriously. I don't get it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, ladies. Sleep well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It was too over-the-top to even take seriously. I don't get it.


She's a drug addict as evidenced by her erratic behavior and extreme mood swings and vocabulary, sentences and grammar, etc.

Avoid and ignore completely.

Remember Benghazi!

I miss Yarnie - Yarnie you OK?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I see you are back to making hurtful personal comments again; I can only hope that your personal life is happier than you portray here. Eugene was an older, semi-feral cat, but he was not sick or in pain - he proudly brought up a mouse the day before he died to show us he was still a hunter. He died in one of his favourite spots, lying down with his front paws crossed and his tail curled around him just like he often lay dozing in the sun.
> 
> We found this 7 member feral colony when we moved here with our 2 pet cats; we were able to trap 6 of them and had them neutered and immunized. It took quite some time for them to start to trust us after their trip to vet but we kept feeding them and eventually all but 2 of them could be petted when they came up to eat. The following year we trapped the 7th cat and her 4 kittens and also had them neutered. Over the last 13 years, both of our pet cats were euthanized when their bad health put them into distress. I would be grateful if God granted me as peaceful a death as Eugene when my time comes.
> 
> Using your logic, you seem to suggest that seniors and disabled should be euthanized because eventually they will be in distress. Perhaps you need to do some soul searching rather than trying so hard to lash out at others


We all need to consider the source when MIB speaks. She is not a rational indivduual. Please ignore MIB's ignorance and critical tongue. She is a sorry human being with severe mental issues. WCK, you are a kind individual to not exhibit the angry response MIB deserves.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm totally unimpressed with your research. I told you ONE name and that's all you bothered with. Highly simplistic of you. As expected, and you did not let me down. You don't want to read and learn or bother with the truth and facts, you just want to blather and hear yourself talk.


KPG, PG is another one of those sad, sick liberals, who thinks she has answers to big questions. We know she is lacking in intellect and is consumed with the topic of military rape, as if that is the biggest problem the US has. She needs to contact BO. He's the person who has scuttled prosecution of the responsible military personnel.

We can't do anything about her main issue, and we aren't interested in her current bogus issue, global change. I pray that global change is real and a huge tidal wave takes the Obama family out to sea. That would remove the true issue in America - the man determined to bring this country to destruction.

Remember Benghazi!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Mathematical models are often used to develop a working hypothesis. And the hypothesis is a guess or assumption of results.


Yes, yes, that is what I found while writing those papers!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We all need to consider the source when MIB speaks. She is not a rational indivduual. Please ignore MIB's ignorance and critical tongue. She is a sorry human being with severe mental issues. WCK, you are a kind individual to not exhibit the angry response MIB deserves.


Yes, she aborted her baby because it was not convenient to have a baby at the time then says it was because of her health--changing her spots. She bragged to the Lefties as thought it would make her look great!

But, she sent a hateful quote about your cat! The nerve!

I feel sorry for her poor mother who is under her control as you "never" hear her say she does anything for her mother as it all about Seattle with that silly name change & her weird sayings!

Ignore her quotes! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm totally unimpressed with your research. I told you ONE name and that's all you bothered with. Highly simplistic of you. As expected, and you did not let me down. You don't want to read and learn or bother with the truth and facts, you just want to blather and hear yourself talk.


Ignore this person as she dog sits does not have the Internet at home so must only have other people's Internet to post her remarks. I have tried to be nice to her, but she is also a Rattlesnake waiting to strike with her ugly thoughts!

Don't waste anymore time on this person.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Years ago my sister used to do DNA research for a doctor at a major university. She told me that any research outcome will be written in such a manner as to convey whatever result you wanted to reach before the research began. Therefore, I have a healthy skepticism of any research results. 

That is why I highly doubt any research results regarding global warming. The so-called scientists had their opinions before they began their research and just presented their results in a manner that supported those opinions.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello, Yarnie are you just out reporting? We miss you! Hugs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello, Yarnie are you just out reporting? We miss you! Hugs.


have things going on here at home just stopping by to catch up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, yes, that is what I found while writing those papers!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm totally unimpressed with your research. I told you ONE name and that's all you bothered with. Highly simplistic of you. As expected, and you did not let me down. You don't want to read and learn or bother with the truth and facts, you just want to blather and hear yourself talk.


I had read his stuff last year ........and i have read others from the denial group. Many are connected with the companies that would have to reign in their polluting ways which does not inspire confidence.

Once again you revert to false assumptions.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Years ago my sister used to do DNA research for a doctor at a major university. She told me that any research outcome will be written in such a manner as to convey whatever result you wanted to reach before the research began. Therefore, I have a healthy skepticism of any research results.
> 
> That is why I highly doubt any research results regarding global warming. The so-called scientists had their opinions before they began their research and just presented their results in a manner that supported those opinions.


Yes, and isn't that a shame. Science should be objective, otherwise results are meaningless. Basic.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

August 2 - a brand new day! Let's remember to "love one another."

Let's also remember Benghazi, where Christopher Stevens, Sean Smith, Glen Doherty, and Tyrone Woods fought to the death - with no help from our government. In fact, help requested; help denied. We must have answers.



"This is the day the Lord has made. Let us rejoice and be glad in it."


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Ignore this person as she dog sits does not have the Internet at home so must only have other people's Internet to post her remarks. I have tried to be nice to her, but she is also a Rattlesnake waiting to strike with her ugly thoughts!
> 
> Don't waste anymore time on this person.


Janeway, Why does my not having internet in my home concern you so very much?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> KPG, PG is another one of those sad, sick liberals, who thinks she has answers to big questions. We know she is lacking in intellect and is consumed with the topic of military rape, as if that is the biggest problem the US has. She needs to contact BO. He's the person who has scuttled prosecution of the responsible military personnel.
> 
> We can't do anything about her main issue, and we aren't interested in her current bogus issue, global change. I pray that global change is real and a huge tidal wave takes the Obama family out to sea. That would remove the true issue in America - the man determined to bring this country to destruction.
> 
> Remember Benghazi!


Always helpful to hear from you as it reminds me that the dark side still exists.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Years ago my sister used to do DNA research for a doctor at a major university. She told me that any research outcome will be written in such a manner as to convey whatever result you wanted to reach before the research began. Therefore, I have a healthy skepticism of any research results.
> 
> That is why I highly doubt any research results regarding global warming. The so-called scientists had their opinions before they began their research and just presented their results in a manner that supported those opinions.


Yep, and good 'ole Al Gore nabbed the Dems including BO and hatched a plan to "sell" global warming. Only when the truth was exposed by National Scientists who admitted lying and to the collaborated farce in research, with Nobel laureates resigning, did the term change to "climate change." Funny, then good 'ole Al sold his ownership in global warming investments and his cable channel. Then, too, good 'ole Al is one of the most ungreen residents in the USA today.

Perhaps PG could dog sit and count Al's carbon output for him - both would be peas in a pod (that turned brown) from climate change while on the internet.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> August 2 - a brand new day! Let's remember to "love one another."
> 
> Let's also remember Benghazi, where Christopher Stevens, Sean Smith, Glen Doherty, and Tyrone Woods fought to the death - with no help from our government. In fact, help requested; help denied. We must have answers.
> 
> "This is the day the Lord has made. Let us rejoice and be glad in it."


 :thumbup: There are some good men of integrity in Congress who will continue to fight for the truth on Benghazi.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, and good 'ole Al Gore nabbed the Dems including BO and hatched a plan to "sell" global warming. Only when the truth was exposed by National Scientists who admitted lying and to the collaborated farce in research, with Nobel laureates resigning, did the term change to "climate change." Funny, then good 'ole Al sold his ownership in global warming investments and his cable channel. Then, too, good 'ole Al is one of the most ungreen residents in the USA today.
> 
> Perhaps PG could dog sit and count Al's carbon output for him - both would be peas in a pod (that turned brown) from climate change while on the internet.


I and other environmentalists have been aware of Gore's inability to bring his lifestyle into alignment with his words for a very long time. He is not the darling of the movement that he would like to be and he is criticized by the movement.

You forget there is a vast difference between democrats and progressives. Perhaps it is easier for you to continue with the misconception


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: There are some good men of integrity in Congress who will continue to fight for the truth on Benghazi.


Yes thank God for that!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

You forget that I don't care a wit about anything you have to say.

Also, the topic at hand is not Gore's chosen lifestyle but the FACT he is most responsible for the LIE you persist to believe about global warming; a lie you share with both Dems and Progs environmentalists alike.

Do you ever learn and acknowledge the truth? Don't answer - see sentence one above.

BTW: share your thoughts in your own home, not in ours.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Years ago my sister used to do DNA research for a doctor at a major university. She told me that any research outcome will be written in such a manner as to convey whatever result you wanted to reach before the research began. Therefore, I have a healthy skepticism of any research results.
> 
> That is why I highly doubt any research results regarding global warming. The so-called scientists had their opinions before they began their research and just presented their results in a manner that supported those opinions.


Agreed, as when young, we lived in a place that usually did not have "ice storms" but did the years we lived there & some people spoke about it becoming an ice age. Well, several years that area had normal weather for that area, but again last year had ice storms, sleet then snow!

For those who do not know an ice storm is where it rains, but freezes on everything it touched! It is very dangerous but beautiful at the same time! Ice hanging everywhere!

I never believed in the global warming as nature takes care of herself--just look at all of the fires in CA & AZ as no one is allowed to burn their land so Mother Nature takes care of all of the growth.

My grandfather & I walked about 8 miles one day where he had a walking stick about 7 feet long, a pistol for snakes or other varmints & a fire stick where he set fire to the scrub bushes behind us. It burned low & slow but produced new growth. Now, that area is never burned--such a shame.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You forget that I don't care a wit about anything you have to say.
> 
> Also, the topic at hand is not Gore's chosen lifestyle but the FACT he is most responsible for the LIE you persist to believe about global warming; a lie you share with both Dems and Progs alike.
> 
> Do you ever learn and acknowledge the truth? Don't answer - see sentence one above.


If you do not care then why do you respond to my posts?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes thank God for that!


Good morning CB are your grands still with you? I know you have had a wonderful time. Glad to hear from you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

PG is only here to cause trouble so do not respond to her & maybe she will leave along with Seattle!

It sure is wonderful without the other gang! Glad they are not posting as with their pretend trip, but the peace has been lovely.

I'm off to grocery as out of most useful items.

Benghazi!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

CNN has apparently found out that dozens of CIA folks were on the ground on the night of the Benghazi attacks, and that for some odd reason, they don't want us to know about that. The cover-up is so extensive, in fact, that operatives have been "subjected to frequent, even monthly polygraph examinations" all to find out if any of them have dared to speak to the media or Congress. It's blatant intimidation, and one insider reported, "You don't jeopardize yourself, you jeopardize your family as well."

Sources are telling CNN that as many as 35 operatives were on the ground that night, and that as many as 7 were wounded. 

According to Tapper's write-up, folks on the Hill are speculating that this all might have to do with the US secretly trying to move weapons out of Libya and to Syrian rebels. The State Department denies this, and simply says they were helping Libya DESTROY weapons that were considered defective in some way. The CIA isn't commenting on its involvement in the transfer of weapons.

Transparency. This is what it looks like in Obama's administration, y'all.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You must be left-handed, too! ??


Nope, sorry, I'm a righty all the way even with politics!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> If you do not care then why do you respond to my posts?


Do you swat flies that annoy you or do you just let them bite and spread their germs on you?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see Greta tonight about obamaphone fraud? You can go to Gretawire.com and vote if you are mad about being charged for it on your phone bill. Grrr.http://gretawire.foxnewsinsider.com/


Thanks for this site as will check on this tonight! I'm angry about this!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you swat flies that annoy you or do you just let them bite and spread their germs on you?


Oh, gotta love you KPG! Atta girl! Taking the high road to grocery!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> CNN has apparently found out that dozens of CIA folks were on the ground on the night of the Benghazi attacks, and that for some odd reason, they don't want us to know about that. The cover-up is so extensive, in fact, that operatives have been "subjected to frequent, even monthly polygraph examinations" all to find out if any of them have dared to speak to the media or Congress. It's blatant intimidation, and one insider reported, "You don't jeopardize yourself, you jeopardize your family as well."
> 
> Sources are telling CNN that as many as 35 operatives were on the ground that night, and that as many as 7 were wounded.
> 
> ...


This story is going to continue leaking out. Hopefully it will be timed by the Republs to explode in Nov before the elections.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, gotta love you KPG! Atta girl! Taking the high road to grocery!


Me next, I'll drive and assist you with your purchases. We'll get there together on the High Road.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning CB are your grands still with you? I know you have had a wonderful time. Glad to hear from you.


Morning Jane. My out of town grandboys went home yesterday. Thanks for asking. We had a great time swimming, fishing and just wildness. lol Today is one of my next door gs's B/Day so it is another party. Mimi is going to rest tomorrow after my plant swap. My dil has invited me to go with her and gd to New Orleans to nursing classes for a week the 12th. Woo hoo just us girls. :XD: But I will miss all of you!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I have 2 elderly cats and regular visits to the vet are part of what's keeping them healthy. They are also indoor cats, which means they come into contact with far fewer diseas causing agents. One is 13 and seems impervious to any kind fof illness. The other is 15, is diabetic and has kidney disease.

I watch him like a hawk and so does our vet. As a result, his diabebtes is now controlled by what food he gats instead of needing insulin, and his kidney disease remains minor. He won't suffer and die somewhere out in the garden, that's for sure. far too many pet owners forget what a great resource the vet is. One of the things our vet has done is help us take care of our old guy at home using less expensive methods than she would have to charge us for.

I'm sorry WCK lost a cat she loved but our pets don't usually die before showing some symptoms of illness that are treatable and will lenghten the pet's life. Like many other things, we get what we pay for.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh! That was uncalled for! Shame on you being an animal lover saying that to someone that is grieving over a loved family pet. I can't believe you said that to WCK. :thumbdown:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You forget that I don't care a wit about anything you have to say.
> 
> Also, the topic at hand is not Gore's chosen lifestyle but the FACT he is most responsible for the LIE you persist to believe about global warming; a lie you share with both Dems and Progs environmentalists alike.
> 
> ...


The fact that anyone would believe anything Al Gore said or believes is laughable. This is the guy who claimed he invented the Internet. Thank the Lord he didn't become president. It goes to show how shallow the pool of Democratic candidates is - remember Weiner, Pelosi, Reed, Edwards, Gore, Clinton, Clinton, and Jackson? Not one ounce of integrity in any of them. Why would we expect womanizers, race baiters, cowards, or narcissists to have answers to any problem? They create the problems, not fix them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The fact that anyone would believe anything Al Gore said or believes is laughable. This is the guy who claimed he invented the Internet. Thank the Lord he didn't become president. It goes to show how shallow the pool of Democratic candidates is - remember Weiner, Pelosi, Reed, Edwards, Gore, Clinton, Clinton, and Jackson? Not one ounce of integrity in any of them. Why would we expect womanizers, race baiters, cowards, or narcissists to have answers to any problem? They create the problems, not fix them.


Girl you hit the nail on the head again. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

never mind - a negative post, and I thought better of it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Do your governments have carbon taxes -- our province has added a carbon tax to gas, so far most of the money is reported to have been spent on projects that would have happened anyway (planting trees on private property) or doesn`t significantly impact carbon emissions (hybrid vehicles). 

The prov also requires municipalities and public institutions (schools & hospitals) to be carbon neutral or buy carbon credits. This has caused a lot of financial hardship for schools and hospitals that are already sufferring from lack of funds. It has also created more useless legislation such as an anti-idling by-law that is not enforceable and excludes most of the vehicles that idle their engines. They have also installed re-charging stations for electric cars that hardly exist in this area. Sadly, the environmental lobby and Green Party members not only support this useless bureaucracy and waste of money, but continue to push for more of the same.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> have things going on here at home just stopping by to catch up.


Hope you have a great day Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Years ago my sister used to do DNA research for a doctor at a major university. She told me that any research outcome will be written in such a manner as to convey whatever result you wanted to reach before the research began. Therefore, I have a healthy skepticism of any research results.
> 
> That is why I highly doubt any research results regarding global warming. The so-called scientists had their opinions before they began their research and just presented their results in a manner that supported those opinions.


There seem to be more reported cases of misleading research lately. A lot of the bias also comes from whichever group is funding the research and many of them are not independent


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Morning Jane. My out of town grandboys went home yesterday. Thanks for asking. We had a great time swimming, fishing and just wildness. lol Today is one of my next door gs's B/Day so it is another party. Mimi is going to rest tomorrow after my plant swap. My dil has invited me to go with her and gd to New Orleans to nursing classes for a week the 12th. Woo hoo just us girls. :XD: But I will miss all of you!


Sounds like you need a nice quiet day to recover from all the excitement, so glad you and the grands had such a good time. A girls week in New Orleans sounds wonderful - something special for you to look forward too and then you can give us the high lights when you get back


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

We cannot go wrong discussing Beignets and Pralines!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I have 2 elderly cats and regular visits to the vet are part of what's keeping them healthy. They are also indoor cats, which means they come into contact with far fewer diseas causing agents. One is 13 and seems impervious to any kind fof illness. The other is 15, is diabetic and has kidney disease.
> 
> I watch him like a hawk and so does our vet. As a result, his diabebtes is now controlled by what food he gats instead of needing insulin, and his kidney disease remains minor. He won't suffer and die somewhere out in the garden, that's for sure. far too many pet owners forget what a great resource the vet is. One of the things our vet has done is help us take care of our old guy at home using less expensive methods than she would have to charge us for.
> 
> I'm sorry WCK lost a cat she loved but our pets don't usually die before showing some symptoms of illness that are treatable and will lenghten the pet's life. Like many other things, we get what we pay for.


You mentioned your sick cat before and I`m happy to hear that he is doing so well and I hope you have many more good years with him. Our pet cats were also cared for by a vet and when the right time came, we made the painful decision to let them go. I expect that you would recognize that semi-feral cats are a different situation. If one of these cats were injured or showed evident signs of sickness we would catch them and take them to the vet - but they could only be examined and treated under sedation and it would not be possible to give them onging medication once they were released again. Over the years, there were 3 more feral or stray cats that appeared that were too sick or injured to be neutered and treated so we trapped them and had them euthanized by our vet.

You have no idea how much we have spent on vet bills and cat food over the decades, or how much as been contributed to animal and human charities in both time and money. Unfortunately you sometimes have a tendency to look for the worst and make very unkind personal comments to quite a few people


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> There seem to be more reported cases of misleading research lately. A lot of the bias also comes from whichever group is funding the research and many of them are not independent


Scientists say the universe is made up of Protons, Neutrons and Electrons. They forgot to mention Morons.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Scientists say the universe is made up of Protons, Neutrons and Electrons. They forgot to mention Morons.


LOL


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Scientists say the universe is made up of Protons, Neutrons and Electrons. They forgot to mention Morons.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Another good one from bil - you can subsitute your politician of choice --

Gotta love those young kids.

I was talking to a young guy about 10 or 12 years old the other day down at the corner store and I asked him, "Do you know what special day tomorrow is? 

Without skipping a beat he said, "It's Prime Minister Day!" .

I thought "He's pretty smart " , so I asked him "What does Prime Minister Day mean?" . I was waiting for something about Trudeau, Martin, or Harper etc.

He replied, "Prime Minister Day is when the Prime Minister steps out of the Prime Minister Mansion, looks around,and if he sees his shadow, we have 4 more years of Bull Shit."

You know, it hurts when hot coffee spurts out your nose!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Too funny!!!!


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> You mentioned your sick cat before and I`m happy to hear that he is doing so well and I hope you have many more good years with him. Our pet cats were also cared for by a vet and when the right time came, we made the painful decision to let them go. I expect that you would recognize that semi-feral cats are a different situation. If one of these cats were injured or showed evident signs of sickness we would catch them and take them to the vet - but they could only be examined and treated under sedation and it would not be possible to give them onging medication once they were released again. Over the years, there were 3 more feral or stray cats that appeared that were too sick or injured to be neutered and treated so we trapped them and had them euthanized by our vet.
> 
> You have no idea how much we have spent on vet bills and cat food over the decades, or how much as been contributed to animal and human charities in both time and money. Unfortunately you sometimes have a tendency to look for the worst and make very unkind personal comments to quite a few people


Yes taking care of feral cats can be a challenge, but a blessing.
They are not like your regular house cat, and even some of them can be a pill at the vet. Having to be sedated just to be examined. My friend has one like that, luckily mine are very docile and well behaved when they go to the vet. Lucky for one as we have to go regularly,

I can only imagine how much time and money you have invested in taking care of these semi-feral cats.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm sitting here right now with the latest of 5 feral cat I've domesticated in my lap. I've only domesticated one feral cat at a time. It takes some work, but it's worth it. My little Stella doesn't even want to go outside anymore. The only thing she objects to is being put in her crate to go to the vet and I figure the scars and the times I've needed stitches I have from doing that are well worth having such a little sweetie.


west coast kitty said:


> You mentioned your sick cat before and I`m happy to hear that he is doing so well and I hope you have many more good years with him. Our pet cats were also cared for by a vet and when the right time came, we made the painful decision to let them go. I expect that you would recognize that semi-feral cats are a different situation. If one of these cats were injured or showed evident signs of sickness we would catch them and take them to the vet - but they could only be examined and treated under sedation and it would not be possible to give them onging medication once they were released again. Over the years, there were 3 more feral or stray cats that appeared that were too sick or injured to be neutered and treated so we trapped them and had them euthanized by our vet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Scientists say the universe is made up of Protons, Neutrons and Electrons. They forgot to mention Morons.


 :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another good one from bil - you can subsitute your politician of choice --
> 
> Gotta love those young kids.
> 
> ...


Lol must have smart parents he is listening to. Hot coffee would burn the nostrils. lol


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Scientists say the universe is made up of Protons, Neutrons and Electrons. They forgot to mention Morons.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lol must have smart parents he is listening to. Hot coffee would burn the nostrils. lol


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Scientists say the universe is made up of Protons, Neutrons and Electrons. They forgot to mention Morons.


Good one KPG


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> WCK, When you have elderly cats you can be sure they'll die sooner rather than later. A responsible pet owner would have his/her pets euthanised instead of letting them suffer and die while you neglected them until they finally died, alone and without the love you probably couldn't manage to give them anyway. You got what you deserved. Keep your crocodile tears to yourself.


Seattle: 
Still in tantrum mode because you weren't wanted on the "trip"? Keep your uncalled for opinions to yourself.

WCK, I was sorry to hear of your loss. From your description, he appeared to have gone peacefully. HUGS.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> CNN has apparently found out that dozens of CIA folks were on the ground on the night of the Benghazi attacks, and that for some odd reason, they don't want us to know about that. The cover-up is so extensive, in fact, that operatives have been "subjected to frequent, even monthly polygraph examinations" all to find out if any of them have dared to speak to the media or Congress. It's blatant intimidation, and one insider reported, "You don't jeopardize yourself, you jeopardize your family as well."
> 
> Sources are telling CNN that as many as 35 operatives were on the ground that night, and that as many as 7 were wounded.
> 
> ...


I read about this earlier today. It supports the idea that there was a gun running operation going on and the reason for Amb. Stevens being in Benghazi. We all know how Fast & Furious gun running operation turned out, why would this be any different. It also points out that this administration does not know who they are giving the weapons to. They don't know who the "rebels" are. I'm sure these weapons have gotten into the hands of Al Queada and the WH wants that info suppressed. After all, Al Queada is on the run. :lol:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I have 2 elderly cats and regular visits to the vet are part of what's keeping them healthy. They are also indoor cats, which means they come into contact with far fewer diseas causing agents. One is 13 and seems impervious to any kind fof illness. The other is 15, is diabetic and has kidney disease.
> 
> I watch him like a hawk and so does our vet. As a result, his diabebtes is now controlled by what food he gats instead of needing insulin, and his kidney disease remains minor. He won't suffer and die somewhere out in the garden, that's for sure. far too many pet owners forget what a great resource the vet is. One of the things our vet has done is help us take care of our old guy at home using less expensive methods than she would have to charge us for.
> 
> I'm sorry WCK lost a cat she loved but our pets don't usually die before showing some symptoms of illness that are treatable and will lenghten the pet's life. Like many other things, we get what we pay for.


You must have missed the part where WCK explained that it was a feral cat that had develped a guarded trust in them. Your credibility would fare better if you'd read the complete thread on a conversation. In this instance you just sound really mean and nasty.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm sitting here right now with the latest of 5 feral cat I've domesticated in my lap. I've only domesticated one feral cat at a time. It takes some work, but it's worth it. My little Stella doesn't even want to go outside anymore. The only thing she objects to is being put in her crate to go to the vet and I figure the scars and the times I've needed stitches I have from doing that are well worth having such a little sweetie.


Now I understand you SS, you are the crazy cat lady


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Scientists say the universe is made up of Protons, Neutrons and Electrons. They forgot to mention Morons.


Don't forget the Democratic Party aka Black Holes that suck the life out of you


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Don't forget the Democratic Party aka Black Holes that suck the life out of you


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :|


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Don't forget the Democratic Party aka Black Holes that suck the life out of you


Don't forget it also sucks out one's individual freedoms and money.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Morning Jane. My out of town grandboys went home yesterday. Thanks for asking. We had a great time swimming, fishing and just wildness. lol Today is one of my next door gs's B/Day so it is another party. Mimi is going to rest tomorrow after my plant swap. My dil has invited me to go with her and gd to New Orleans to nursing classes for a week the 12th. Woo hoo just us girls. :XD: But I will miss all of you!


Well, you deserve a good rest, but think of us while you are gone! Enjoy! Hugs, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Now I understand you SS, you are the crazy cat lady


Gotta love you my Queen as you know how to judge people!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> You must have missed the part where WCK explained that it was a feral cat that had develped a guarded trust in them. Your credibility would fare better if you'd read the complete thread on a conversation. In this instance you just sound really mean and nasty.


Thumper, Seattle is just trying to smooth out her horrible wrong to WCK, but we see through her again. I'm sorry, but cats are as people once a diabetic, they are always diabetic plus the diabetic work-up cost about $2500. in my state so I'm sure Seattle did not have the money for this as she says she is broke.

I did not have that kind of money for the work-up on my cat so had him put down as he was suffering as his sugar was over the top when the vet tested him. It hurt, but I prayed with Tony & then handed him to the vet to put him down. I cried, but did the best I could for him.

WCK, is a lovely person & I know she took good care of those cats. Shame on Seattle for writing her hateful words to her.

Seattle can change her user name, but not her ugly spots as she has completely gone out of control.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Scientists say the universe is made up of Protons, Neutrons and Electrons. They forgot to mention Morons.


Oh, gotta loooove you more, atta girl, the high road is treating you well!

Thanks for the laugh! LOL! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another good one from bil - you can subsitute your politician of choice --
> 
> Gotta love those young kids.
> 
> ...


Oh, too cute, laughed so hard had a tough time getting my breath.

Gotta looooove you too, atta girl! You most be on the upper high road! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The fact that anyone would believe anything Al Gore said or believes is laughable. This is the guy who claimed he invented the Internet. Thank the Lord he didn't become president. It goes to show how shallow the pool of Democratic candidates is - remember Weiner, Pelosi, Reed, Edwards, Gore, Clinton, Clinton, and Jackson? Not one ounce of integrity in any of them. Why would we expect womanizers, race baiters, cowards, or narcissists to have answers to any problem? They create the problems, not fix them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll: :roll: :hunf: :hunf:

All true!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me next, I'll drive and assist you with your purchases. We'll get there together on the High Road.


Yes, quite a trip! Hugs


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins,

I hope you have a great time. Enjoy!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thumper, Seattle is just trying to smooth out her horrible wrong to WCK, but we see through her again. I'm sorry, but cats are as people once a diabetic, they are always diabetic plus the diabetic work-up cost about $2500. in my state so I'm sure Seattle did not have the money for this as she says she is broke.
> 
> I did not have that kind of money for the work-up on my cat so had him put down as he was suffering as his sugar was over the top when the vet tested him. It hurt, but I prayed with Tony & then handed him to the vet to put him down. I cried, but did the best I could for him.
> 
> ...


Me and my spouse have had pets (dogs) for over 30 years. Our rule of thumb has always been that if any one treatment of care exceeds their purchase cost they are euthanized. They are PETS. Not humans. End of lesson.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thumper, Seattle is just trying to smooth out her horrible wrong to WCK, but we see through her again. I'm sorry, but cats are as people once a diabetic, they are always diabetic plus the diabetic work-up cost about $2500. in my state so I'm sure Seattle did not have the money for this as she says she is broke.
> 
> I did not have that kind of money for the work-up on my cat so had him put down as he was suffering as his sugar was over the top when the vet tested him. It hurt, but I prayed with Tony & then handed him to the vet to put him down. I cried, but did the best I could for him.
> 
> ...


There is no smoothing out what what she said. It's ugly no matter what spin one might one may want to put on it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Me and my spouse have had pets (dogs) for over 30 years. Our rule of thumb has always been that if any one treatment of care exceeds their purchase cost they are euthanized. They are PETS. Not humans. End of lesson.


So does that mean I have to spend $1,000,000 on my dog since they are priceless? 

I answer this question, am I keeping the dog alive for their sake or mine? If it is about me, that is the wrong answer, and I do the right thing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Me and my spouse have had pets (dogs) for over 30 years. Our rule of thumb has always been that if any one treatment of care exceeds their purchase cost they are euthanized. They are PETS. Not humans. End of lesson.


Good idea.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good idea.


Thank you.

We've seen, far too many times, when owners spend too much to keep a let alive.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, you deserve a good rest, but think of us while you are gone! Enjoy! Hugs, Jane


I won't be leaving until the Aug. 12. I will have all of you on my heart the whole time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I won't be leaving until the Aug. 12. I will have all of you on my heart the whole time.


Country Bumpkins,
We love you and will miss you.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Jane. Thanks for the invitation. I need to go back and read all 81 pages. Page 1 was cute...then I jumped to the about page 80 and my eyebrows went up on top of my head. :lol: 
So, I'm just sticking my neck out here... So far I have been lucky with cats. I have never had to spend more than a few hundred dollars at one time for medical/dental care...and it was, fortunately, at times of my life when I could afford it.
My cats live to be about 20.
I adopted a new kitty "Lilly" from the shelter Tuesday (my birthday). She is in another room, and will be joining my other 2 soon.
I can't relate to "spending what I paid for my cats" as mine have all just adopted me or been rescues. That would mean my cats are worth a small donation to the shelter....or nothing at all.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Politically, I really like the page 80 stuff.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good news.News 
Print Article | Email Friend | Reprint Permissions Planned Parenthood closes New York facility
by Ben Johnson
Fri Aug 02, 2013 10:43 EST
Tags: new york, planned parenthood SCHENECTADY, NY, August 2, 2013 (LifeSiteNews.com)  Another one bites the dust. Planned Parenthood is closing another of its business offices, this one in Essex County, New York.

Planned Parenthood Mohawk Hudson (PPMH) announced this week it will permanently close its office in Ticonderoga on August 27.

The facility did not advertise that it performed abortions but gave abortion referrals and distributed the morning after pill. If you need emergency contraception (morning after pill), you can walk in any time the health center is open, its website states.

It also offered LGBT services.

New York State Right to Life extended its thanks to Dr. John Middleton, John Miner, its North Country affiliates, and all the pro-lifers who diligently worked over the years to promote the dignity of all human life.

We are so proud that Ticonderoga is being transformed into a place where pregnancy, motherhood and children are seen as blessings to be welcomed and celebrated, the group said.

Although the office did not provide abortion directly, its closure is the latest in a string of reversals for Planned Parenthood and abortion providers nationwide. A total of 42 abortion facilities have closed so far this year.

Click "like" if you want to end abortion! 
"We care deeply about the health of our patients," said Linda Scharf, the director of communications at PPMH. "Our priority is to transition patients to one of our other locations, or to a different provider, to ensure they get the prescriptions and health services they need."

Scharf stated that another Planned Parenthood affiliate, Planned Parenthood North Country New York (PPNCNY), is seeking approval for a new office in the same county.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I won't be leaving until the Aug. 12. I will have all of you on my heart the whole time.


I"ll miss you all, too. Leaving the 8th. Six birthdays in August!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I won't be leaving until the Aug. 12. I will have all of you on my heart the whole time.


Have a great time, CB!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good news.News
> Print Article | Email Friend | Reprint Permissions Planned Parenthood closes New York facility
> by Ben Johnson
> Fri Aug 02, 2013 10:43 EST
> ...


Good news!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :|


And the brains! :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I"ll miss you all, too. Leaving the 8th. Six birthdays in August!


Have fun with the grands. Happy Birthday to all! We are over the Birthdays for now. We have 5 in October. We can talk until the 8th. :-D


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good news.News
> Print Article | Email Friend | Reprint Permissions Planned Parenthood closes New York facility
> by Ben Johnson
> Fri Aug 02, 2013 10:43 EST
> ...


Really sad that women in Ticonderoga no longer have a a right to control their reproductive choices.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> They have the right to control themselves. How about practicing SAFE sex. Birth control, one partner, or abstaining.


Birth control is not 100% effective. What if a woman is raped and it results in pregnancy. Every woman deserves the right to control what happens with her body. I know you do not agree, but many women want this choice and it is a private decision.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm well aware WCK was talking about a feral cat. She obviously didn't make enough of an effort to at least domesticate them enough to know when they were sick and needed treatment. I've domesticated 5 ferals so far, including the one I have now who is snuggled up at my side. That's because I was willing to take the time and make the effort with those cats. They all turned out to be sweethearts except when it came to being crated to go to the vet, but, as I have said before, the scars and stitches were a small price to pay.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

The workup that found my cat was diabetic cost $1200, and after 15 month of treatment for diabetes and pacreatitis his pancreatitis has cleared up and his diabetes is controlled by diet alone. More vet care will probably be necessary at an unscheduled time in the future, but for now I'm enjoying how happy and healthy my little guy is.

No matter how lovely a person WCK is, she's not very responsible for the animals she cares for. Neither are you. Prayers and tears aren't a substitute for good veterinary care. When we get a pet we make a commmittment to take care of them for their entire lives and euthanasia is the last resort when a pet is suffering, not a treatment for illness.

Yeah, I'm pretty broke after I've taken care of the rent, utilities and groceries for my mother and I. plus paying for many visits to the vet. Instead of buying all the useless garbage advertised on TV I have even managed to put aside the money to take the train to visit friends in Louisiana, Alabama, Kentucky, Chicago, Seattle and Portland. I'll be gone for a month, so you should have a lovely time without comments from me.

Please, try to remember that I changed my username for the fun of it and announced that i had done so. I'm not hiding behind a new username.


Janeway said:


> Thumper, Seattle is just trying to smooth out her horrible wrong to WCK, but we see through her again. I'm sorry, but cats are as people once a diabetic, they are always diabetic plus the diabetic work-up cost about $2500. in my state so I'm sure Seattle did not have the money for this as she says she is broke.
> 
> I did not have that kind of money for the work-up on my cat so had him put down as he was suffering as his sugar was over the top when the vet tested him. It hurt, but I prayed with Tony & then handed him to the vet to put him down. I cried, but did the best I could for him.
> 
> ...


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

WCK: 
I fed 3 feral cats (a one-year-old mother and her 2 babies) last winter. By spring they wanted to come in my office to eat and sleep. The mother could not get her head and tummy scratched enough. I eventually put them in my pet carriers and took them for vet care. I received no bites or scratches. Unfortunately they were PG by the time I could get an appointment. They have since (all 3) had babies. All have been neutered or spayed, mommies and babies, and have been adopted by people to be their indoor kitties.
Don't let anyone tell you it can't be done. It just takes love, patience... and a little food. 
Now I am working on the grandmother cat. I have been feeding her. She comes when I call, and sits near me outdoors. She comes to my office door. I am sure she will soon come in. My plan is to eventually take her to the vet and have her spayed, and keep her.
I hate to say I have been told a man renting a room in my motel has killed all her babies this year, and several other cats and kittens. I have given him notice, and informed him I will have him jailed if I prove his guilt.
It is not all about money. Those of us who truly love, do know that. You are a good person.
I went back to page 1 and read every page of this topic.
I am leaving it now. There are too many sickening, pig-headed, misinformed, people who must believe every lie the government tells us. Now I know who voted those fools into office.
Goodbye.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> WCK:
> I fed 3 feral cats (a one-year-old mother and her 2 babies) last winter. By spring they wanted to come in my office to eat and sleep. The mother could not get her head and tummy scratched enough. I eventually put them in my pet carriers and took them for vet care. I received no bites or scratches. Unfortunately they were PG by the time I could get an appointment. They have since (all 3) had babies. All have been neutered or spayed, mommies and babies, and have been adopted by people to be their indoor kitties.
> Don't let anyone tell you it can't be done. It just takes love, patience... and a little food.
> Now I am working on the grandmother cat. I have been feeding her. She comes when I call, and sits near me outdoors. She comes to my office door. I am sure she will soon come in. My plan is to eventually take her to the vet and have her spayed, and keep her.
> ...


Scary isn't it? You make wonderful points, have a great day


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Birth control is not 100% effective. What if a woman is raped and it results in pregnancy. Every woman deserves the right to control what happens with her body. I know you do not agree, but many women want this choice and it is a private decision.


Not private if I have to pay for it


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Not private if I have to pay for it


WASHINGTON -- House Republicans voted on Friday to strip federal funding from Planned Parenthood, cutting money for contraceptives, HIV tests, cancer screenings and reproductive health services as part of an attempt to weaken the abortion provider.

Planned Parenthood does not currently spend federal money on abortion services.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Birth control is not 100% effective. What if a woman is raped and it results in pregnancy. Every woman deserves the right to control what happens with her body. I know you do not agree, but many women want this choice and it is a private decision.


The percentages of pregnancies resulting from rape are so small that that argument is an non-issue. Abstinence is 100% effective. 'Every woman' doesn't deserve anything. However, every woman should take responsibility for their actions. That's where they fail.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm well aware WCK was talking about a feral cat. She obviously didn't make enough of an effort to at least domesticate them enough to know when they were sick and needed treatment. I've domesticated 5 ferals so far, including the one I have now who is snuggled up at my side. That's because I was willing to take the time and make the effort with those cats. They all turned out to be sweethearts except when it came to being crated to go to the vet, but, as I have said before, the scars and stitches were a small price to pay.


You're full of it. The really sad part is that you don't seem to be aware of it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have fun with the grands. Happy Birthday to all! We are over the Birthdays for now. We have 5 in October. We can talk until the 8th. :-D


Thanks, CB. Those months full of birthdays can be a shopping challenge, can't they? Party on! :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Not private if I have to pay for it


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Really sad that women in Ticonderoga no longer have a a right to control their reproductive choices.


Now, let's wait just a minute there. They certainly DO have a right to control their reproductive choices - there are many ways to do that without abortion. It just requires thinking ahead and a modicum of self-control.

We are not slaves to our urges. We are not canines who will copulate in the streets. We are human beings and should try to act with a little dignity - in public and in private. And when we have responsibilities - even difficult ones - we should try to meet them with a sense of duty and self-respect.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Now, let's wait just a minute there. They certainly DO have a right to control their reproductive choices - there are many ways to do that without abortion. It just requires thinking ahead and a modicum of self-control.
> 
> We are not slaves to our urges. We are not canines who will copulate in the streets. We are human beings and should try to act with a little dignity - in public and in private. And when we have responsibilities - even difficult ones - we should try to meet them with a sense of duty and self-respect.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I won't be leaving until the Aug. 12. I will have all of you on my heart the whole time.


Have a great time! I can't wait until my first grands arrive. It so exciting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks, Lukelucy. 

After all, who ever decided that a mother killing her baby should even be a choice? Do people even think about that - we are killing our young? Aren't human beings able to find a better solution than that? I think we are.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> Politically, I really like the page 80 stuff.


Glad you joined us so feel free to voice your political views, but just ignore the bullies as we do have a few who slam us.

I don't know your political views but we all can learn from each other without a shouting match so welcome & do voice your opinions!

We share recipes & other ideas so please feel free to add your favorites or new ones that you enjoy. Welcome!

Hugs, Jane


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> WASHINGTON -- House Republicans voted on Friday to strip federal funding from Planned Parenthood, cutting money for contraceptives, HIV tests, cancer screenings and reproductive health services as part of an attempt to weaken the abortion provider.
> 
> Planned Parenthood does not currently spend federal money on abortion services.


3% of their budget is for abortions. They get almost 50% of their funding from taxpayer dollars. Parse the figures all you want, we are forced to support PP even if we don't agree with it. Add to the fact that their idea of contraception is that morning after pill (that can be given to 12 year olds without parental permission), in my view is also a form of abortion because I believe life begins at conception. So their abortion rate is even higher.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Lukelucy.
> 
> After all, who ever decided that a mother killing her baby should even be a choice? Do people even think about that - we are killing our young? Aren't human beings able to find a better solution than that? I think we are.


Everyone wants what they want today to the demise of our society. It includes taking from the government, having sex whenever the urge announces itself and the situation is not right, and getting rid of the baby because of irresponsibility in the first place. Of course there are circumstances that should be taken into account, but I think today it is an out for people who did not control themselves.

There are times when abortion is the solution. But, I think it has gone too far.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Now, let's wait just a minute there. They certainly DO have a right to control their reproductive choices - there are many ways to do that without abortion. It just requires thinking ahead and a modicum of self-control.
> 
> We are not slaves to our urges. We are not canines who will copulate in the streets. We are human beings and should try to act with a little dignity - in public and in private. And when we have responsibilities - even difficult ones - we should try to meet them with a sense of duty and self-respect.


I've often been perplexed by the thought processes of the liberal mind. We need to provide birth control and sex education to the kiddies because "they'll have sex anyway" but spend loads of money on preventing underage drinking. Given liberal logic shouldn't we be buying their booze because they're going to drink anyway?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I've often been perplexed by the thought processes of the liberal mind. We need to provide birth control and sex education to the kiddies because "they'll have sex anyway" but spend loads of money on preventing underage drinking. Given liberal logic shouldn't we be buying their booze because they're going to drink anyway?


That's a good one, Thumper.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Have a great time! I can't wait until my first grands arrive. It so exciting.


I know you'll love it. I found it to be more than I even imagined. The love you feel is indescribable.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> WCK:
> I fed 3 feral cats (a one-year-old mother and her 2 babies) last winter. By spring they wanted to come in my office to eat and sleep. The mother could not get her head and tummy scratched enough. I eventually put them in my pet carriers and took them for vet care. I received no bites or scratches. Unfortunately they were PG by the time I could get an appointment. They have since (all 3) had babies. All have been neutered or spayed, mommies and babies, and have been adopted by people to be their indoor kitties.
> Don't let anyone tell you it can't be done. It just takes love, patience... and a little food.
> Now I am working on the grandmother cat. I have been feeding her. She comes when I call, and sits near me outdoors. She comes to my office door. I am sure she will soon come in. My plan is to eventually take her to the vet and have her spayed, and keep her.
> ...


Oh, please stay as yes we do have a few "over-the-top" people here but most of the time, we just have a good time. I feel you have lots to contribute so hang with us or at least read & post when you want.

Hugs, Jane


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Glad you joined us so feel free to voice your political views, but just ignore the bullies as we do have a few who slam us.
> 
> I don't know your political views but we all can learn from each other without a shouting match so welcome & do voice your opinions!
> 
> ...


Yes, welcome. Jane's right - we are about friendship and civil discussion. I see that abortion has come up again - we'll see how nicely we can share our ideas on that. It's nice to have you with us!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I've often been perplexed by the thought processes of the liberal mind. We need to provide birth control and sex education to the kiddies because "they'll have sex anyway" but spend loads of money on preventing underage drinking. Given liberal logic shouldn't we be buying their booze because they're going to drink anyway?


Yes, yes, you have made an excellent point!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I've often been perplexed by the thought processes of the liberal mind. We need to provide birth control and sex education to the kiddies because "they'll have sex anyway" but spend loads of money on preventing underage drinking. Given liberal logic shouldn't we be buying their booze because they're going to drink anyway?


Right - and no big soft drinks, no tylenol without parental permission, school nurse can't remove a splinter without police presence! But give the kids the opportunity (lack of supervision) and the incentive (obscene movies and music) - and if they get pregnant, they can always "get rid of it."

Looking at it objectively, isn't adoption a good alternative to abortion?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Lukelucy.
> 
> After all, who ever decided that a mother killing her baby should even be a choice? Do people even think about that - we are killing our young? Aren't human beings able to find a better solution than that? I think we are.


It is truly a sad place that we have arrived at. The liberals will argue that it's not really a baby because it's not born. They state it's only a clump of cells.

It reminds me of the Nazi party. As I recall, they justified their treatments of the Jews by saying they were animals and not really human.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, please stay as yes we do have a few "over-the-top" people here but most of the time, we just have a good time. I feel you have lots to contribute so hang with us or at least read & post when you want.
> 
> Hugs, Jane


Yes, please stay. We know your feelings. But, your views are important to us.

Terrible man.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Right - and no big soft drinks, no tylenol without parental permission, school nurse can't remove a splinter without police presence! But give the kids the opportunity (lack of supervision) and the incentive (obscene movies and music) - and if they get pregnant, they can always "get rid of it."
> 
> Looking at it objectively, isn't adoption a good alternative to abortion?


That's another one that confuses me. The schools will not let the kiddies take an aspirin without parental consent. However, if a child as young as 12, reports to the school social worker (why do schools need social workers?) that they want birth control, they are sent by the school, to PP for the birth control WITHOUT PARENTAL CONSENT OR KNOWLEDGE! That's another reason to send kids to private schools.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Crazy, isn't it.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you "nice" women.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-189732-2.html#3724933


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I"ll miss you all, too. Leaving the 8th. Six birthdays in August!


Me too as I'll have the big 70 on the 9th of August. Don't know where the years have gone!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Are you actually saying a woman is responsible if shee is raped? Sure sounds like it. Abortion shaould be ab option for women who have been raped, even if this doesn't happen very often as you say. Abortion in cases of incest, or if the life of the mother or child is at risk should be available as well.


thumper5316 said:


> The percentages of pregnancies resulting from rape are so small that that argument is an non-issue. Abstinence is 100% effective. 'Every woman' doesn't deserve anything. However, every woman should take responsibility for their actions. That's where they fail.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They have the right to control themselves. How about practicing SAFE sex. Birth control, one partner, or abstaining.


Amen!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Are you actually saying a woman is responsible if shee is raped? Sure sounds like it. Abortion shaould be ab option for women who have been raped, even if this doesn't happen very often as you say. Abortion in cases of incest, or if the life of the mother or child is at risk should be available as well.


Where do you read that in what I posted? Stop trying to attribute statements to me that I have not made. That's just nasty behavior on your part.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> 3% of their budget is for abortions. They get almost 50% of their funding from taxpayer dollars. Parse the figures all you want, we are forced to support PP even if we don't agree with it. Add to the fact that their idea of contraception is that morning after pill (that can be given to 12 year olds without parental permission), in my view is also a form of abortion because I believe life begins at conception. So their abortion rate is even higher.


Money is fungible. That means you accept it for one purpose and apply it to another purpose. Unless Eric Holder decided to demand a forensic accounting, we would never learn what money was redirected, and he would never request that accounting.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Two wrongs don't make a right. Wrong #1 = rape. Wrong #2 = abortion. What you end up with is murder of an innocent child.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You have the nerve to criticize me and yet you and your husband are completely irresponsible pet owners. You and your husband are guilty of cruelty to animals and shouldn't be allowed to own any pets whatsoever. When we get a pet, we sign on to care about and for them for their whole lives. Sometimes that means spending some money. If I used your standard, I would have euthanized my diabetic cat once I had spent $90 on him (his adoption fee) long before he was dianosed with diabetes. He's a better being than lots of people I've met.


thumper5316 said:


> Me and my spouse have had pets (dogs) for over 30 years. Our rule of thumb has always been that if any one treatment of care exceeds their purchase cost they are euthanized. They are PETS. Not humans. End of lesson.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Really sad that women in Ticonderoga no longer have a a right to control their reproductive choices.


Seriously? Keep in mind 'control' is the operative word. Are you saying that women have no control over their sexual urges? You don't seem to view the female gender in a very positive light.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Made it thru another party. I am not going to my plant swap today. I didn't have time to dig up the plants. I am worn out. Thumper just wait you will be having the same kind of fun when you get those precious grands. Nothing like it! I have a half bushel of fresh peaches that are ripe. Doesn't anyone have any hints what to do with them?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Learn to read and then reread your statement. And while you're at it learn to write so your meaning is clear.


thumper5316 said:


> Where do you read that in what I posted? Stop trying to attribute statements to me that I have not made. That's just nasty behavior on your part.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, you do end up with the murder of an innocent child. You may also end up with a horribly traumatized mother who hates her child or suffers severe mental illness for the rest of her life.


Knit crazy said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right. Wrong #1 = rape. Wrong #2 = abortion. What you end up with is murder of an innocent child.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That's another one that confuses me. The schools will not let the kiddies take an aspirin without parental consent. However, if a child as young as 12, reports to the school social worker (why do schools need social workers?) that they want birth control, they are sent by the school, to PP for the birth control WITHOUT PARENTAL CONSENT OR KNOWLEDGE! That's another reason to send kids to private schools.


Are private schools any better. I hear not. Don't really know. They have their own issues. Schools do things because parents have caused a lot of troubles.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Made it thru another party. I am not going to my plant swap today. I didn't have time to dig up the plants. I am worn out. Thumper just wait you will be having the same kind of fun when you get those precious grands. Nothing like it! I have a half bushel of fresh peaches that are ripe. Doesn't anyone have any hints what to do with them?


Can them? Freeze them? Make a good dessert? I always canned mine.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Can them? Freeze them? Make a good dessert? I always canned mine.


I am thinking of freezing them but do you put sugar in them when you can them? I have never done peaches that I remember. Do you blanch them in boiling water to skin them?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You have the nerve to criticize me and yet you and your husband are completely irresponsible pet owners.  Yes, I have the nerve to criticise you because you are nasty and just plain wrong so often. You and your husband are guilty of cruelty to animals and shouldn't be allowed to own any pets whatsoever. We are great pet owners. When we get a pet, we sign on to care about and for them for their whole lives. Sometimes that means spending some money.  We do spend money on them. Again, you have made assumptions based on nothing more than your imagination. I have to give you kudos for that though. You seem to have a rather active and vivid one. If I used your standard, I would have euthanized my diabetic cat once I had spent $90 on him (his adoption fee) long before he was dianosed with diabetes.If you had _correctly_ read my post you would have known I stated that it was the cost of any _one_ procedure. He's a better being than lots of people I've met. That doesn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Me too as I'll have the big 70 on the 9th of August. Don't know where the years have gone!


Happy birthday early! My "big one" is next April. Agree - the years have flown by.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Feral cats are not owned. They are wild animals, like wild mustangs. Some people accept responsibility for them - feeding, water. Others try to domesticate them - vet visits for maintenance, neutering, treating all disorders even for kidney failure, epilepsy, and diabetes. Anyone who has tried domestication knows it is difficult and often not successful. 

Since MIB seems to want to take on all feral cats, maybe we can herd some toward her. She's bored, needs a challenge, and wants to spend money on useless projects. She could save all feral cats and wouldn't have time to post here.

I prefer doing what I can with my money to help animals where I can, but I don't have an ego so big that I'd dictate everyone should do the same. MIB would be doing more for dogs and cats by focusing on fighting the eating of them by uncivilized cultures like Arabs, or eating monkeys in Southeast Asia.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Made it thru another party. I am not going to my plant swap today. I didn't have time to dig up the plants. I am worn out. Thumper just wait you will be having the same kind of fun when you get those precious grands. Nothing like it! I have a half bushel of fresh peaches that are ripe. Doesn't anyone have any hints what to do with them?


Wow - that's a lot of peaches. They're nice chopped as a topping on shortcake or over ice cream. How about old-school - peaches and cream? Wouldn't that be fun! Do they freeze?

Have you ever made peach preserves? I haven't, but I've eaten them, and they are sooo good.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Are private schools any better. I hear not. Don't really know. They have their own issues. Schools do things because parents have caused a lot of troubles.


Our oldest went to a public high school. We learned from that experience that they suck. My DH, my hero, worked two jobs for many years so that we could afford to send the two youngest to a private high school. YES, it made all the difference.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Learn to read and then reread your statement. And while you're at it learn to write so your meaning is clear.


I'm an analyst. Read and interpret what I post at face value. I don't do the 'read in between the lines' thing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am thinking of freezing them but do you put sugar in them when you can them? I have never done peaches that I remember. Do you blanch them in boiling water to skin them?


Hi CB,

I do blanch them quickly. First I make a light sugar syrup (you can get proportions on line) in a big pan. Then I cut the peaches to the size I want, add the syrup AND A PIT. The pit does something (I have forgotten what - maybe someone can remind me). Ascorbic acid (Vitamin C) should be added to avoid discoloration. I never do that. You don't need to if you eat them within the year.

Then I hot pack them. Again the amount of time can be found on line.

I have a box of Deluxe peaches on order. I am hoping to eat them all instead of canning, but I might end up doing it.

Let me know what you do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy to the rescue! Good luck, CB!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok, many of you have been posting recipes. Here is my all time favorite. Don't be put off by the ingredients. I have yet to meet anyone who doesn't love it once they've tried it. 

Curried Chicken with Chutney

4 Boneless, skinless chicken breasts
2 Tablespoons olive oil
1 Tablespoon butter
1 medium onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
2 Tablespoons curry (or to taste)
1 can chicken broth
1 package Sun-Maid Dried Fruit Bits
Cooked white rice

Melt butter in frying pan with olive oil. Brown both sides of chicken breasts. Remove from pan and set aside. Saute onions in olive oil/butter mixture until opaque. Add garlic and curry. Stir well. Add the chicken breasts, chicken broth, and the package of fruit bits. Cover and simmer for 20 minutes.
Serve with white rice.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ok, many of you have been posting recipes. Here is my all time favorite. Don't be put off by the ingredients. I have yet to meet anyone who doesn't love it once they've tried it.
> 
> Curried Chicken with Chutney
> 
> ...


Thumper,

I LOVE curry. THANK YOU! so much for sending this. I cannot wait to try it. This is exciting!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB,
> 
> I do blanch them quickly. First I make a light sugar syrup (you can get proportions on line) in a big pan. Then I cut the peaches to the size I want, add the syrup AND A PIT. The pit does something (I have forgotten what - maybe someone can remind me). Ascorbic acid (Vitamin C) should be added to avoid discoloration. I never do that. You don't need to if you eat them within the year.
> 
> ...


The peaches are so good right now. They are very ripe. Perfect for eating. My daughter bought them from NwAr last week.
I bought some fruit fresh but will use the pit if I do can them. Yes I will let you know. We'll have grapes next week from our vines. Won't be much but will make jelly out of them. Sometimes I use grape jello to firm up the jelly. Then I will have the pears from my mother's tree.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When I canned peaches way back when (30 years ago), I did not use sugar, just water. Then sugar was too expensive and it is healthier to use less sugar. I processed them, cold, in a water bath.
> 
> I did blanche them to remove the skins. I had not heard of putting a pit with them. I do not remember putting ascorbic acid when canning. It would be needed when freezing.
> 
> It would be wise to have everything ready for canning before you prepare the fruit, so it is exposed to the air as little as possible.


 Thanks. I am not in the mood to can but need my freezer space. Maybe alittle of both.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The peaches are so good right now. They are very ripe. Perfect for eating. My daughter bought them from NwAr last week.
> I bought some fruit fresh but will use the pit if I do can them. Yes I will let you know. We'll have grapes next week from our vines. Won't be much but will make jelly out of them. Sometimes I use grape jello to firm up the jelly. Then I will have the pears from my mother's tree.


CB,

I love stuffed grape leaves (Dolmas). You have grapes and, therefore, leaves to stuff. I think you need to blanche them first. Boy, are they good. (Mix hamburger, uncooked rice, onion, curry, dill, mint, salt, pepper). Stuff leaves. Layer large pot and put lemon slices on top with 1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil drizzled over it all. Put the lid on and add VERY little water. Simmer very, very low - do not burn) till done. Yumm. Eat hot, warm cold.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I agree. My grands are going to private school for elementary school. I wants them to have a good foundation in phonics and Math. Especially doing Math without a calculator.


Most schools don't allow calculators except for certain functions that are needed. They must be young to need phonics. Most skills teach phonics early on - all that can be found everywhere.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I"ll miss you all, too. Leaving the 8th. Six birthdays in August!


Have a wonderful time with your family Bonnie- that's lots of cake and ice cream for you


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have a wonderful time with your family Bonnie- that's lots of cake and ice cream for you


I adore cake and ice cream. Chocolate cake and vanilla ice cream!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have fun with the grands. Happy Birthday to all! We are over the Birthdays for now. We have 5 in October. We can talk until the 8th. :-D


Funny how birthdays get grouped; in our combined families they're mainly in Dec - Jan and then again from end of June to mid Aug, with just a few in other months and none in May, Oct or Nov


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> A friends granddaughter uses them in first grade.


Calculators? That is a crime. Terrible!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Have a great time! I can't wait until my first grands arrive. It so exciting.


4 more months to go? With all the excitement building up, it's good you have so many projects to keep busy with. Hope we get to see the baby quilts when you're ready


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't think MIB has ever heard of adoption. Rape traumatizes a woman. Abortion traumatizes a woman. Bringing a life into this world has never traumatized any woman I have heard about. It is work, but it is very uplifting. 

We know MIB chose abortion. Since this is such a raw, tender topic for her, she should ask herself if she'd have felt better knowing that child was taken care of and loved, rather than flushed away. It might have been the way to heal herself.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't think MIB has ever heard of adoption. Rape traumatizes a woman. Abortion traumatizes a woman. Bringing a life into this world has never traumatized any woman I have heard about. It is work, but it is very uplifting.
> 
> We know MIB chose abortion. Since this is such a raw, tender topic for her, she should ask herself if she'd have felt better knowing that child was taken care of and loved, rather than flushed away. It might have been the way to heal herself.


As she, herself has stated, it's not a baby. It's only a blob of cells. It's only human child if it's a wanted pregnancy or already born.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> A friends granddaughter uses them in first grade.


Schools don't spend enough time on math facts. My daughter had a tutoring business from 2008 to 2010. The economy and an unreasonable ex-husband caused it to close, and I ran it for her for about 10 months. All the tutors were active or retired licensed teachers.

It was surprising how little time the school systems spend on teaching math facts. The active teachers reported they just had so many weeks to teach the topic and had many students with parents that didn't help them practice. Unless they learn their addition, subtraction, multiplication, and division math facts in that order, they will struggle and perhaps fail when they get to higher level math functions, such as long division, fractions, ratios, rounding and estimating. It will be extremely difficult for students to learn algebra, pre-calculus, and calculus.

Working with flash cards about 10 minutes a day mends this problem, but many parents don't know how to do that efficiently. It has to be a daily practice. Get flash cards from the dollar store ($1). Here is a technique that works:

 Go through the cards (beginning with addition) and ask the student to fold their hands in sight. Kids who don't know addition facts use their fingers to count. I've seen eighth graders doing it.

 When the student instantly knows the math fact, put it in a "knows" pile.

 if the student hesitates or stumbles, or gives an inaccurate answer, put it in the "doesn't know" pile.

 Review the "doesn't know" pile and provide the correct answer.

 Go through it again, and again and move the ones they know to the "knows" pile.

 When there are no more "don't know" cards, put all the cards back together and test the student on all the addition facts.

 Never begin the flash cards with multiplication facts, and think an older student knows addition and subtraction facts. If the student is struggling with multiplication, it is highly likely that student has a problem with addition or subtraction.

 Always verify the addition, subtraction, multiplication and division facts are taught and practiced in that order.

. One day a week go back through previously taught cards to make sure the student doesn't relapse.

 You can give the student a test of 100 addition questions (mixed order allowing a minute to do them) at the end of each session once the student seems to know their facts. Once the student proves to you he/she knows their addition facts, make up a similar test for subtraction. Don't mix addition and subtraction at this time, but you could do it on e the student moves to multiplication.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> As she, herself has stated, it's not a baby. It's only a blob of cells. It's only human child if it's a wanted pregnancy or already born.


She's in denial. When she faces that child in Heaven, she will need to explain to it that isn't human.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'm well aware WCK was talking about a feral cat. She obviously didn't make enough of an effort to at least domesticate them enough to know when they were sick and needed treatment. I've domesticated 5 ferals so far, including the one I have now who is snuggled up at my side. That's because I was willing to take the time and make the effort with those cats. They all turned out to be sweethearts except when it came to being crated to go to the vet, but, as I have said before, the scars and stitches were a small price to pay.


Seattle, give it a rest. You can't possibly know what kind of an effort WCK made toward these feral cats. Stop with the put downs. You are only digging yourself a deeper ditch to attempt to crawl out of. The cats were not WCK's, as she does have cats of her own. She chose to feed them to help them out. She was not attempting to make them into house cats. You were doing that out of your desire for a pet. Good for you that it worked out for you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Schools don't spend enough time on math facts. My daughter had a tutoring business from 2008 to 2010. The economy and an unreasonable ex-husband caused it to close, and I ran it for her for about 10 months. All the tutors were active or retired licensed teachers.
> 
> It was surprising how little time the school systems spend on teaching math facts. The active teachers reported they just had so many weeks to teach the topic and had many students with parents that didn't help them practice. Unless they learn their addition, subtraction, multiplication, and division math facts in that order, they will struggle and perhaps fail when they get to higher level math functions, such as long division, fractions, ratios, rounding and estimating. It will be extremely difficult for students to learn algebra, pre-calculus, and calculus.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are right. And parents do not do their job. Then The government steps in and does nothing that is beneficial. One big mess.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Made it thru another party. I am not going to my plant swap today. I didn't have time to dig up the plants. I am worn out. Thumper just wait you will be having the same kind of fun when you get those precious grands. Nothing like it! I have a half bushel of fresh peaches that are ripe. Doesn't anyone have any hints what to do with them?


#1 hint: Send them to ME. :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Even though I live in a large urban area and have access to more TV than I ever thought possible, plus other news and information sources, I have indeed heard of adoption. I wouldn't wish the added trauma of bearing a rapist's child adoption or no adoption. It sound like 9 months of additional rape to me. Abortion might be the lesser trauma and the best choice for a rape victim. Ultimately, neither you nor I can make that decision.

Yes, abortion does traumatize some women. Do you think I should have rejected it and died, leaving a motherless child? Sure, the family would have stepped in and done all they could, but think about how it would have affected my parents who had already lost one child who was three years younger than me and only lived for 2 months. I still remember what it was like when my brother William was born and what it was like when he died.

Neither of my parents ever got over their loss. My Dad's in Heaven so he has been reunited with his lost son. My mother is still with us and still grieves.

Oh, I almost forgot to say that bringing a new life into this world traumatizes some women. Some don't find it uplifting at all.


Knit crazy said:


> I don't think MIB has ever heard of adoption. Rape traumatizes a woman. Abortion traumatizes a woman. Bringing a life into this world has never traumatized any woman I have heard about. It is work, but it is very uplifting.
> 
> We know MIB chose abortion. Since this is such a raw, tender topic for her, she should ask herself if she'd have felt better knowing that child was taken care of and loved, rather than flushed away. It might have been the way to heal herself.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> #1 hint: Send them to ME. :lol: :lol:


No you come get them. ;-) :XD:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Does anyone else find SS avatar creeeeeepy? I know it is Lincoln's Death Bed, but it looks like pictures of Jack the Ripper's victims. Talk about macabre.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thumper, you lie like a dog. Life begins at conception. I have never and would never say what you've made up. This is one of those times when your creativity should remain unused.:hunf: :thumbdown:


thumper5316 said:


> As she, herself has stated, it's not a baby. It's only a blob of cells. It's only human child if it's a wanted pregnancy or already born.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Thumper, you lie like a dog. Life begins at conception. I have never and would never say what you've made up. This is one of those times when your creativity should remain unused.:hunf: :thumbdown:


I stand corrected. It was one of the others in your gang then.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I changed it for you. I hope you like the new one better.


lovethelake said:


> Does anyone else find SS avatar creeeeeepy? I know it is Lincoln's Death Bed, but it looks like pictures of Jack the Ripper's victims. Talk about macabre.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I changed it for you. I hope you like the new one better.


Love Dylan. DH and I still have several of the original LPs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> #1 hint: Send them to ME. :lol: :lol:


Hint #2 Send some to CB and save a couple for me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Ok, many of you have been posting recipes. Here is my all time favorite. Don't be put off by the ingredients. I have yet to meet anyone who doesn't love it once they've tried it.
> 
> Curried Chicken with Chutney
> 
> ...


Thanks, Thumper - looks good!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I agree. My grands are going to private school for elementary school. I want them to have a good foundation in phonics and Math. Especially doing Math without a calculator.


Mine go to private, too - and I was always a supporter of public schools. All my children went to good public schools. Then I started teaching, and our area got an influx of children with discipline problems - and some teachers with attitude problems! My daughter in Mobile is taking hers out of private because she felt it wasn't challenging enough and putting them in a charter school.

It was a lot easier when teachers taught the old-fashioned way (teaching students instead of tests), parents taught their kids good manners, and kids learned AND loved school.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> I love stuffed grape leaves (Dolmas). You have grapes and, therefore, leaves to stuff. I think you need to blanche them first. Boy, are they good. (Mix hamburger, uncooked rice, onion, curry, dill, mint, salt, pepper). Stuff leaves. Layer large pot and put lemon slices on top with 1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil drizzled over it all. Put the lid on and add VERY little water. Simmer very, very low - do not burn) till done. Yumm. Eat hot, warm cold.


Lukelucy, this is your second post starting "I love." You are so positive! It's a pleasure to read that - hugs to you, sweet one!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Lukelucy, this is your second post starting "I love." You are so positive! It's a pleasure to read that - hugs to you, sweet one!


Thank you, Bonbf. I appreciate it!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I changed it for you. I hope you like the new one better.


nope

After seeing him urinating, want nothing to do with him

What finally have to admit that an illegal mentally ill alien vandalized DC, not an unpatriotic Tea Party member?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I agree. My grands are going to private school for elementary school. I want them to have a good foundation in phonics and Math. Especially doing Math without a calculator.


Amen, as most kids cannot even make change without the register telling them how much then they don't count it back to you.

Yes, math W/O a calculator is knowledge never forgotten!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Does anyone else find SS avatar creeeeeepy? I know it is Lincoln's Death Bed, but it looks like pictures of Jack the Ripper's victims. Talk about macabre.


:0


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't think MIB has ever heard of adoption. Rape traumatizes a woman. Abortion traumatizes a woman. Bringing a life into this world has never traumatized any woman I have heard about. It is work, but it is very uplifting.
> 
> We know MIB chose abortion. Since this is such a raw, tender topic for her, she should ask herself if she'd have felt better knowing that child was taken care of and loved, rather than flushed away. It might have been the way to heal herself.


That is why she is "nuts" today as she knows she murdered her unborn child!

Odd that she says she is broke then says she has saved enough money to travel! :mrgreen: :hunf: :?: :?: :thumbdown:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, love the recipes, but have gained weight so must not try new things as love to eat!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> A friends granddaughter uses them in first grade.


My kids used them in HS. I will never use one myself. Like to keep it in my head. I was taught phonics but Dh was not.When I was helping my oldest son to read in the first grade I was sounding out the words. He told me to stop say duh, duh, duh and just read. lol


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Janeway sent me a story about a camel. I started reading it to my 1st grade grandson. when I stopped to catch my breath, he kept right on reading in the same pace that I did. I was pleasantly surprised. It was not first grade reading level.


Wasn't it great!? I erased it before I sent it to my grandkids. You would email it to me. Thanks. Smart gs. :thumbup:


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

I use a calculator because it is faster, not because I can't do it in my head. 
I also use one sometimes to make change, as it too is faster, not my money and want to make sure I get it right. 
Always use one when making the store deposit, when adding up those checks.

What I find more amazing is the problem people have with fractions.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> Thank you "nice" women.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-189732-2.html#3724933


Yes, I agree fully with what you say & wish others would be nice but as you can read, we have trolls here who "love" to make hateful remarks! Guess their lives are so mixed-up that they are only hateful!

Thank you lovely lady! Hugs to you!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Thumper, I will definitely try your chicken recipe. It looks scrumptious.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thumper, I will definitely try your chicken recipe. It looks scrumptious.


Great! Everyone let me know how you like it.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thumper...You always have interesting point of logic.


thumper5316 said:


> I've often been perplexed by the thought processes of the liberal mind. We need to provide birth control and sex education to the kiddies because "they'll have sex anyway" but spend loads of money on preventing underage drinking. Given liberal logic shouldn't we be buying their booze because they're going to drink anyway?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, love the recipes, but have gained weight so must not try new things as love to eat!


Janeway,
Depends on what you eat. New things are fine. I gain weight when I eat carbs a lot, especially during the day. I try to eat them at dinner only.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Lucky you. Freeze, dry, grill them. Peaches are good cooked with pork and there is always wonderful peach cobbler. Or how about a juicy snack of just peaches.

When all else fails just send them to me. I'll figure something out.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I just remembered...Peach Ice Cream. Peach Melba. Eat them skins and all. Except the pit that is.



bonbf3 said:


> Wow - that's a lot of peaches. They're nice chopped as a topping on shortcake or over ice cream. How about old-school - peaches and cream? Wouldn't that be fun! Do they freeze?
> 
> Have you ever made peach preserves? I haven't, but I've eaten them, and they are sooo good.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't think MIB has ever heard of adoption. Rape traumatizes a woman. Abortion traumatizes a woman. Bringing a life into this world has never traumatized any woman I have heard about. It is work, but it is very uplifting.
> 
> We know MIB chose abortion. Since this is such a raw, tender topic for her, she should ask herself if she'd have felt better knowing that child was taken care of and loved, rather than flushed away. It might have been the way to heal herself.


I find it interesting that MIB will spend $1200 or unlimited amounts of $ on a wild cat, but refused to carry an infant to term and give up the child for adoption so loving parents could raise the child. Major confusion in her head if you ask me. Life of child is worthless so choose murder, life of wild cats is priceless so spend what you have to keep the cats safe, healthy, well fed and cared for.

Her opinions and beliefs are an abomination to me.

Hurrah for Congress to vote to defund, decrease, whatever to stop Planned Parenthood for promoting murder.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Lucky you. Freeze, dry, grill them. Peaches are good cooked with pork and there is always wonderful peach cobbler. Or how about a juicy snack of just peaches.
> 
> When all else fails just send them to me. I'll figure something out.


We are eating them as a snack but they are getting ripe fast. I probably will freeze them . Then I can make a cobbler or use in smoothies or ice cream.  Didn't get it done today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Zucchini Cornbread Casserole

INGREDIENTS:
4 cups shredded zucchini
1 onion, chopped
... 2 eggs, beaten
1 (8.5 ounce) package dry corn muffin mix
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
8 ounces low fat Cheddar cheese, shredded


Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease a 2 quart casserole dish.
In a large bowl mix together the zucchini, onion, eggs, muffin mix, salt and pepper. Stir in 4 ounces of the cheese. Spread this mixture into a greased 2 quart casserole dish; top with remaining 4 ounces of cheese.
Bake in a preheated oven for 60 minutes.
Makes 8 servings 231 calories 

I haven't tried it yet but it sounds good if anyone has too much zucchini.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

BobnDejasMom said:


> WCK:
> I fed 3 feral cats (a one-year-old mother and her 2 babies) last winter. By spring they wanted to come in my office to eat and sleep. The mother could not get her head and tummy scratched enough. I eventually put them in my pet carriers and took them for vet care. I received no bites or scratches. Unfortunately they were PG by the time I could get an appointment. They have since (all 3) had babies. All have been neutered or spayed, mommies and babies, and have been adopted by people to be their indoor kitties.
> Don't let anyone tell you it can't be done. It just takes love, patience... and a little food.
> Now I am working on the grandmother cat. I have been feeding her. She comes when I call, and sits near me outdoors. She comes to my office door. I am sure she will soon come in. My plan is to eventually take her to the vet and have her spayed, and keep her.
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Annual Report Shows Planned Parenthood Tallied Record Abortion Count in 2010
Written by Dave Bohon

Planned Parenthood has come out with its annual report, and in it the abortion giant boasted that its affiliates around the nation performed 333,964 of the murderous procedures during 2010-11, up from 332,278 pre-born deaths in 2009, the previous yearly record.

The latest number, which represents an abortion performed every 94 seconds, is just one of the many statistics the group crowed about in its just-released report. We are so proud of the years many successes, and deeply grateful for all the partners, sponsors, volunteers, staff and friends who helped make them possible, the group's president, Cecile Richards, said in a statement.

A fact sheet released with the report noted that among the services provided by Planned Parenthood during the reporting period were the distribution of 1.43 million emergency contraception kits, which include birth control drugs known to cause abortion in pregnant women who take them. And while *the abortion giant* oversaw the killing of hundreds of thousands of babies, it could only muster 2,300 adoption referrals over the same time period, which comes out to some 145 abortions for every adoption.

As for other services it boasts, the pro-life Susan B. Anthony List (SBA List) noted that over the past three years, while its revenue has skyrocketed, Planned Parenthood's contraceptive services have dropped by 12 percent and its cancer screenings by 29 percent.

Meanwhile, according to its annual report, in 2010 Planned Parenthood raked in a record $542.4 million in federal, state, and local government funding  nearly half of its $1.2 billion in total revenue. Overall, Planned Parenthood ended the 2010-11 fiscal year with a $87.4 million profit.

According to Fox News, tax dollars accounted for 45 percent of Planned Parenthood's budget in 2010, a 167 percent rise in government funding of the abortion giant in the past 10 years, by one account.

While many states are working to defund Planned Parenthood,  the fact that the organization is responsible for nearly one million abortions (995,687) over the past three years while receiving billions in government dollars prompted a response of alarm and outrage from pro-life leaders.

Planned Parenthood has spent much of the last few years demanding that taxpayers add millions more to their coffers, citing their non-profit status and so-called focus on womens health, said Marjorie Dannenfelser, president of SBA List. What have we received for our money?

*While government subsidies to Planned Parenthood have reached an all time high, so too has the number of lives ended by this profit-driven abortion business. *

Destroying nearly one million children in three years is not health care and does not reflect a concern for vulnerable women and girls. As Planned Parenthoods funding goes up, abortions increase and real health services for women go down.

Douglas Scott of Life Decisions International, a Planned Parenthood watchdog group, said that for decades *Planned Parenthood has operated the most proficient killing machine in the United States. *And the machine has set yet another record.

Scott recalled several months ago when Planned Parenthood was faced with a scandal that threatened a minor loss of funding. Do you remember when Planned Parenthood was crying over the disastrous blow it claimed would have been done to healthcare for women if Susan G. Komen for the Cure were to stop funding the controversial group? Scott asked. Women will die! Women will die!! This is what everyone was told. Yet this not-for-profit goliath ends every fiscal year with millions of dollars in excess revenue over expenses.

Scott noted that the group's excess for 2010-11 was a record $155.5 million. In 2011-2012 alone, the excess was $87.4 million. Still, Planned Parenthood and its affiliates often make wild claims whenever a corporation, organization, or government entity chooses to eliminate or cut funding. Since the 2000-2001 fiscal year, Scott said, Planned Parenthood has enjoyed an astounding excess of $771 million.

SBA List's Dannenfelser said that as if its abortion numbers and crazy revenue were not sufficient, Planned Parenthood has upped the ante even further by mandating that all affiliates provide abortions beginning this year. Americans are sick and tired of underwriting the nations largest abortion business. We call on Congress to immediately investigate and defund Planned Parenthood.

One lawmaker has answered that challenge. On January 4, Rep. Marsha Blackburn, (R-Tenn.) introduced a bill that would end federal funding of Planned Parenthood. As a woman, I believe America deserves better than abortion, Blackburn offered in a statement with the bill.

*America shouldnt celebrate abortion and our taxpayers shouldnt subsidize abortion businesses like Planned Parenthood, who profit from the destruction of human life with taxpayer money. Its fiscally irresponsible and morally indefensible.*

The bill, entitled the Title X Abortion Provider Prohibition Act (H.R. 217) would prohibit family planning grants from being awarded to any entity that performs abortions. Blackburn cited a 2010 report from the Government Accountability Office showing that Planned Parenthood had received $340 million from the Department of Health and Human Services under Title X's family planning services umbrella.

A similar Planned Parenthood defunding bill failed in 2011 when Democratic legislators threatened to shut down the government rather than defund the abortion provider, a war cry that has again been heard in this session as the fight shapes up over spending cuts keyed to Obama's request for a rise in the debt ceiling. We Republicans need to be willing to tolerate a temporary partial government shutdown  which is what that could mean, said Senator Pat Toomey (R-Pa.).

Planned Parenthood has long said that the hundreds of millions it receives in federal funding does not go toward its lucrative abortion business. Every dollar from the federal government that Planned Parenthood receives pays for lifesaving cancer screenings, birth control, family planning visits, annual exams, testing for HIV and other STIs, and other kinds of basic care, one of Planned Parenthood's affiliates insisted.

But pro-life leaders point out that such * tax dollars are fungible, which means that money supposedly earmarked for family planning services could also be funneled into Planned Parenthood's abortion business.*


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

This looks like a very good program. I also believe in using concrete objects to teach math. And it is important to get children interested in numbers at a very young age. My soon to be 3 and 1/2 yo GD loves to count..... to 60, by 2's to 30, by 3's to 18 in English and to 27 in Chinese. DH and I taught her this the last two months during our daily babysitting. She loves numbers. And many shape puzzles are good foundation experience for geometry. (Look for puzzle piece with right angle for corners) Of course it helps that I love math and number theory so it is fun for me. And I hope to instill some of that love in her. Magic of stickers, stickers, stickers.


Knit crazy said:


> Schools don't spend enough time on math facts. My daughter had a tutoring business from 2008 to 2010. The economy and an unreasonable ex-husband caused it to close, and I ran it for her for about 10 months. All the tutors were active or retired licensed teachers.
> 
> It was surprising how little time the school systems spend on teaching math facts. The active teachers reported they just had so many weeks to teach the topic and had many students with parents that didn't help them practice. Unless they learn their addition, subtraction, multiplication, and division math facts in that order, they will struggle and perhaps fail when they get to higher level math functions, such as long division, fractions, ratios, rounding and estimating. It will be extremely difficult for students to learn algebra, pre-calculus, and calculus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Zucchini Cornbread Casserole
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> 4 cups shredded zucchini
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Does anyone else find SS avatar creeeeeepy? I know it is Lincoln's Death Bed, but it looks like pictures of Jack the Ripper's victims. Talk about macabre.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Where is it. Cannot find it.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

We had tests every year to determine if we would be "promoted". I remember some pictures of elementary classes where most of the students were of the same height except for one or two who were a head taller than anyone else. At that time the teachers were responsible for academics.

I feel sorry for the teachers today who have so many additional responsibilities thrust on them for which they are not prepared. Plus it also takes time away from the important skills of reading and math. The quality level of the public school can be seen by the percentage of parents who take an active role in their darlings' education and school.



bonbf3 said:


> Mine go to private, too - and I was always a supporter of public schools. All my children went to good public schools. Then I started teaching, and our area got an influx of children with discipline problems - and some teachers with attitude problems! My daughter in Mobile is taking hers out of private because she felt it wasn't challenging enough and putting them in a charter school.
> 
> It was a lot easier when teachers taught the old-fashioned way (teaching students instead of tests), parents taught their kids good manners, and kids learned AND loved school.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

We've all heard of fantasy the opposite of fact.



Janeway said:


> That is why she is "nuts" today as she knows she murdered her unborn child!
> 
> Odd that she says she is broke then says she has saved enough money to travel! :mrgreen: :hunf: :?: :?: :thumbdown:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> This looks like a very good program. I also believe in using concrete objects to teach math. And it is important to get children interested in numbers at a very young age. My soon to be 3 and 1/2 yo GD loves to count..... to 60, by 2's to 30, by 3's to 18 in English and to 27 in Chinese. DH and I taught her this the last two months during our daily babysitting. She loves numbers. And many shape puzzles are good foundation experience for geometry. (Look for puzzle piece with right angle for corners) Of course it helps that I love math and number theory so it is fun for me. And I hope to instill some of that love in her. Magic of stickers, stickers, stickers.


very rewarding for you to spend so much time with your gd and so much easier for her to learn languages at a young age. Nice that you make learning fun for her


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have a wonderful time with your family Bonnie- that's lots of cake and ice cream for you


Oh, yes! And none of it needed!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Funny how birthdays get grouped; in our combined families they're mainly in Dec - Jan and then again from end of June to mid Aug, with just a few in other months and none in May, Oct or Nov


Interesting, isn't it? We have 13 grandchildren, and seven have bdays in the summer.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.plannedparenthood.org/about-us/annual-report-4661.htm

Planned Parenthood the entire annual report


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> This looks like a very good program. I also believe in using concrete objects to teach math. And it is important to get children interested in numbers at a very young age. My soon to be 3 and 1/2 yo GD loves to count..... to 60, by 2's to 30, by 3's to 18 in English and to 27 in Chinese. DH and I taught her this the last two months during our daily babysitting. She loves numbers. And many shape puzzles are good foundation experience for geometry. (Look for puzzle piece with right angle for corners) Of course it helps that I love math and number theory so it is fun for me. And I hope to instill some of that love in her. Magic of stickers, stickers, stickers.


I LOVED teaching math to first graders. They are so fascinated by it - just the simple things like counting from left to right gives you the same number as counting from right to left, counting in bunches! You do it with them, and they are surprised that it always comes out the same. It 's just fun - I loved that part of teaching - the surprise.
They even love weighing things, using number lines - it's all fun to them. (If you present it right.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> nope
> 
> After seeing him urinating, want nothing to do with him
> 
> What finally have to admit that an illegal mentally ill alien vandalized DC, not an unpatriotic Tea Party member?


Oh, my - I have no idea what you're talking about, and I think that's a good thing for me this time. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Amen, as most kids cannot even make change without the register telling them how much then they don't count it back to you.
> 
> Yes, math W/O a calculator is knowledge never forgotten!


Absolutely - and they have to MEMORIZE the number facts. No way around it - you will run out of fingers and toes. Some things are just drudgery and still have to be done. Flash cards? Fine. Calculators? The very thought makes me weep. Maybe in middle school to save time when doing complicated math problems. But you cannot survive in the modern world if you can't add, subtract, multiply, and divide.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jesus Saved a Second Child from Murder and Saved the Mom as well!

http://www.lifenews.com/2013/05/28/planned-parenthood-lied-my-abortion-destroyed-me-but-jesus-saved-me/


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It's not about needs. I'm sure you have a little bit of hedonism in you. Enjoy.



bonbf3 said:


> Oh, yes! And none of it needed!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Every child deserved you for a teacher. Love of the discovery. Ever considered being cloned??



bonbf3 said:


> I LOVED teaching math to first graders. They are so fascinated by it - just the simple things like counting from left to right gives you the same number as counting from right to left, counting in bunches! You do it with them, and they are surprised that it always comes out the same. It 's just fun - I loved that part of teaching - the surprise.
> They even love weighing things, using number lines - it's all fun to them. (If you present it right.)


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

The Chinese woman who was in the country past her visa and found it necessary to deface the Lincoln Memorial, WNC, etc..



bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my - I have no idea what you're talking about, and I think that's a good thing for me this time. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jesus Saved a Second Child from Murder and Saved the Mom as well!
> 
> http://www.lifenews.com/2013/05/28/planned-parenthood-lied-my-abortion-destroyed-me-but-jesus-saved-me/


That is a great story. My sil has never gotten over her abortion. She had it after she separated from her husband. She was a Christian too when she had the abortion. She got married again and got pregnant with a son but always felt like she aborted her girl. She couldn't get pregnant again. She had too much scar tissue from the abortion. She was so desperate for a girl but couldn't adopt from US. So many problems with it that she had to go to Russia to get Elana. She has had atleast 20 jobs and lived in 12 houses joined over 15 churches since then. It is a sad crazy story with her. She can not find peace with herself. Thankfully she has the same husband but she is a real mess.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

A personal choice

Claudia's Story

I'm 16 years old and just finished the 10th grade. I'm a 4.0 student, and yesterday, I had an abortion. Of course I thought it would never happen to me. I've been with my boyfriend, who is 18, for a year now off and on, and we've been through some shaky stuff. One of the more impacting times was when he got a girl pregnant when we were on a "break". We found out on Valentine's Day, and we had since gotten back together and things were fine, until we heard that news. It devastated me to say the least. She ended up having a miscarriage, to our "luck" if you could even say that. 

Anyways, I lost my virginity to this boy, we used condoms when we had them but if not we just relied on the good ol "withdrawal" method. Which had been working fine. I thought I couldn't get pregnant, after all there were many times when by rights I should have but I never did. But just in case, one day we decided to go to Planned Parenthood so I could get on the pill. The doctor told me to start it with my next period. So I waited, and waited....and waited. My next period wasn't coming. But I am always a week or so off schedule so I just waited. 

One day I was up in front of my first period class reading something. I started to feel a little nauseous, but I thought it would just go away in a couple minutes. Then I felt even more sick, and rushed to the bathroom, where I started dry-heaving. I got really hot, and broke out in a sweat. I sat on the bathroom floor for a while, then got up and got a 
drink of water and went to class. Weird, I thought, but I was only a week late so no worries. 

Until it was about two weeks later and the exact same thing happened to me again. Only this time, I did throw up. At that point, I started feeling sick everyday, and I "felt" pregnant, but I wouldn't admit it to myself, it was impossible. I brought up the idea to my boyfriend and he told me to wait a couple days and if my period still didn't come we'd get checked. 

A few days passed, my period didn't come, so we drove up to Planned Parenthood to get the results confirming what I already knew. I was pregnant. It marveled me, I'm a pretty tiny girl, and to think of what was inside of me seemed unreal. 

I knew that I would have an abortion. My boyfriend and I had already discussed it when we went through everything with that other girl and agreed that at our age there was no way we could support a new life. I don't even have my license yet, I don't have a job. My boyfriend has a minimum wage paying job. We both knew that if I had this child our parents would end up raising it for the first 5 or 10 years of our life, and we wanted more for it than that. 

I knew that to have an abortion was the most logical choice for me. I'm a good student, I need to finish school and go to college. Having a baby would make that even more difficult. Yet knowing what I had to do I still struggled with it a bit spiritually. Was it wrong what I was going to do? I eventually came to peace about it after thinking for some long hours. I decided that I believe that even if I didn't have the baby now, it's soul would be saved until I was strong enough and ready to have it and give it a good life. 

So my boyfriend and I struggled with getting the coupons in time so it would be free, and finally after a lot of stress and heartache, we were at the abortion clinic.... waiting. We got there at 11:15 in the morning. First I had a pelvic exam and an ultrasound. The most disturbing thing to me was when the doctor printed off the ultrasound sheets and I don't think I was supposed to look but I did and I saw a tiny white dot, which I'm assuming was my baby. My abortion was performed at about 3:35. It wasn't as painful as I expected, I didn't even get the shot to make me drowsy through it. I was awake, but I felt no pain. It was a short and simple procedure, my boyfriend sat next to me with his hands on his head. I felt a tiny bit of cramping, and one of the nurses applied pressure to my abdomen that helped it a little. I stared at the ceiling, and my eyes teared up a few times, but I didn't cry. After that I sat in the recovery room for about 20 minutes, and when everything was fine, I got my medications and came home. 

I had a little bit of cramping yesterday and felt a bit sore this morning but overall I feel fine. I haven't had too much bleeding either. Overall, I know I made the right decision for where I am in my life, but I still think about what could have been. But I know in the future, most likely when I'm married, I'll meet the little him or her that I wonder about. My boyfriend has also been so supportive through all this and I couldn't have made it without him. Whether it was driving me to all my appointments, or running to get me ice cream, or sitting with me helping me eat tiny bites of food when I felt like anything I consumed I would throw up, he did anything and everything for me, and I am so thankful for that. This has brought us a lot closer, it's not something I'd hope to happen to anyone, but it has made us both stronger people. So far I feel no regrets, I don't think I will either, and I am definitely glad I had the right to choose.

Claudia


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> It's not about needs. I'm sure you have a little bit of hedonism in you. Enjoy.


Guilty as charged. Thank you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Every child deserved you for a teacher. Love of the discovery. Ever considered being cloned??


I do miss it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Every child deserved you for a teacher. Love of the discovery. Ever considered being cloned??


That's so nice of you to say. I didn't teach long -started in my fifties. Parapro for 8 years, taught first grade for five. There were some amazing teachers there - people who were such experts with 30 years experience and still loving it! The skill involved is mind-boggling - not just teaching, but management of the classroom, the children, public relations (parents), time management (huge). They were just wonderful - worked so hard and loved kids. I must mention their names - Mrs. Fox, Mrs. Collier, Mrs. Curry, and Mrs. Gowen. That's just first grade at my school - there are so many others.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It was CB's :0 re:SS Macabre avatar.


Lukelucy said:


> Where is it. Cannot find it.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Why the Infidelities of Republican Candidates like Newt Gingrich Should Matter
Daniel Barber
Daniel Barber, Yahoo! Contributor Network
Dec 7, 2011 "Share your voice on Yahoo! websites. Start Here."
MORE:Gingrich
FlagPost a comment
COMMENTARY | As a Democrat who supported former President Bill Clinton during the impeachment proceedings brought against him during the 1990s, it's been my stated opinion for years that politicians' and political candidates' marital fidelity should be no one's business other than their spouses.

Unless, of course, their infidelity clashes with their stated political views, as is so often the case with Republicans. When that happens, the issue becomes something far more than just the infidelity itself. For if a person is capable of railing about moral values in public in order to get elected, while personally violating those same values in private, it shows a disdain for those electing him or her I'm just not comfortable with.

That's why the numerous infidelities of Newt Gingrich make me believe he's unfit to serve as President. While I don't care how many extramarital affairs he's had, I do care that they paint him a hypocrite. I don't think I'm alone in feeling that way, either, which is why I think Gingrich has found it so difficult to shake the stink from this 1984 story by David Osborne in Mother Jones.

In that article - which Gingrich vehemently denies is factual - Osborne discusses an incident where Gingrich allegedly asked his wife for a divorce while she was recovering from surgery to remove a benign tumor. Gingrich has denied he ever did, and his daughter (a conservative columnist) has backed up that claim.

Yet Newt's former press secretary, Lee Howell, as well as Gingrich's former wife, Jackie Battley, give a different account, and I'm inclined to believe theirs. (Paul Farhi, Washington Post)

Combined with his many extramarital affairs, including one while he led the charge to impeach Clinton for having an affair and allegedly lying about it, I simply believe Gingrich has shown an inability to live up to - in any way, shape, or form - the morals standards he claims he champions. To me, that's enough to disqualify him for any public office, especially the presidency. Not surprisingly, though, the polls show Republicans disagree with me.

However, another candidate, Herman Cain, saw his White House ambitions come to an end this past weekend over allegations of extramarital affairs. When Ginger White came forward with her story of a 13-year sexual relationship with Cain, it all but sunk his chances for the presidency overnight. Yet, Cain's problems weren't just about infidelity, but something far worse. There were numerous women who'd come forward over the past month to claim Cain had sexually harassed them.

While Gingrich has shown he's a hypocrite when it comes to the moral stance he claims to take for his Republican voters, I'll grant he at least hasn't been accused of violating women the way Cain has been.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm always amazed that more teachers don't get burned out.

Always good at what you do when you love what you do.



bonbf3 said:


> That's so nice of you to say. I didn't teach long -started in my fifties. Parapro for 8 years, taught first grade for five. There were some amazing teachers there - people who were such experts with 30 years experience and still loving it! The skill involved is mind-boggling - not just teaching, but management of the classroom, the children, public relations (parents), time management (huge). They were just wonderful - worked so hard and loved kids.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, yes! And none of it needed!


well we know there are needs and then there are wants - and the kids need for you to want to share - so all is justified.

Met a very nice mom and daughter from Atlanta the other day, loved their accents. It's been a long time since I've been called ma'am and heard y'all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Why the Infidelities of Republican Candidates like Newt Gingrich Should Matter
> Daniel Barber
> Daniel Barber, Yahoo! Contributor Network
> Dec 7, 2011 "Share your voice on Yahoo! websites. Start Here."
> ...


Excuse me, goddess, but Herman Cain lives in my town, and those accusations were FALSE. He is still happily married to his sweet wife and is on the radio every morning. As you said, he was ACCUSED. He was FALSELY accused. Sad isn't it that liars can ruin a man's reputation - some people, you included, apparently still believe those lies. What a shame.

I would like very much to know if you think Bill Clinton is a hypocrite. And Mrs. Clinton, who made fun of staying home baking cookies yet stood by her man after his obscene infidelity with a young girl in the Oval Office. These were not lies. Do you excuse their behavior?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a great story. My sil has never gotten over her abortion. She had it after she separated from her husband. She was a Christian too when she had the abortion. She got married again and got pregnant with a son but always felt like she aborted her girl. She couldn't get pregnant again. She had too much scar tissue from the abortion. She was so desperate for a girl but couldn't adopt from US. So many problems with it that she had to go to Russia to get Elana. She has had atleast 20 jobs and lived in 12 houses joined over 15 churches since then. It is a sad crazy story with her. She can not find peace with herself. Thankfully she has the same husband but she is a real mess.


that's a very sad story CB, I hope your sil can forgive herself and find peace


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> that's a very sad story CB, I hope your sil can forgive herself and find peace


 It has been 29 years. I pray she will too. She counts off the years of how old her child would be now if he/she were alive. My sil's life is one of the big reasons I know that abortion won't make you happy. Too much guilt and remorse for taking a life that is part of you. You are right WCK she hasn't forgiven herself.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> A personal choice
> 
> Claudia's Story
> 
> ...


there is so very much in this story that is also terribly sad; so much of what she says is what one could expect from an immature 16 year dealing with the "crisis of the moment". At some point as an adult, she's may realize how superficial her attitude was and if so, I hope she gets the counselling and support she will need. No where does she mention counselling or parental discussion that might have provided a broader perspective for her choices.

The part that was most difficult to understand was the feeling that she wanted "more" for her child than to have the support of the grandparents in raising that child but somehow couldn't understand that killing the child took away everything.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh, sigh, some of ypu folks are having permanent senior moments. As i have already said,Bobbie was zipping up, and no urine or private parts are shown in the picture. I like the picture because of the expression on his face.

It doesn't make any difference who vandalized the Lincoln Memorial. What means more to me is that you ever so true patriots couldn't be bothered to care enough to say anything about it,


lovethelake said:


> nope
> After seeing him urinating, want nothing to do with him
> What finally have to admit that an illegal mentally ill alien vandalized DC, not an unpatriotic Tea Party member?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

It is endlessly interesting to me that none of you have remembered that I had to chose abortion to save my life. I'm sure you'd be quite happy if I had died so you wouldn't be botheres by me. I was in a situation whre I was pregnant with a much-wanted child only to find that my health was at extreme risk.Terminating that pregnancy was the one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. The resulting fact that I couldn't have any children was pretty hard to accept, too. Unless you've had the same experience you are in no position to pass judgement on me.My best consolation is that I will meet my child after I die. I wonder what she'll be like. Her name is Camille Rose.


knitpresentgifts said:


> I find it interesting that MIB will spend $1200 or unlimited amounts of $ on a wild cat, but refused to carry an infant to term and give up the child for adoption so loving parents could raise the child. Major confusion in her head if you ask me. Life of child is worthless so choose murder, life of wild cats is priceless so spend what you have to keep the cats safe, healthy, well fed and cared for.
> 
> Her opinions and beliefs are an abomination to me.
> 
> Hurrah for Congress to vote to defund, decrease, whatever to stop Planned Parenthood for promoting murder.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has been 29 years. I pray she will too. She counts off the years of how old her child would be now if he/she were alive. My sil's life is one of the big reasons I know that abortion won't make you happy. Too much guilt and remorse for taking a life that is part of you. You are right WCK she hasn't forgiven herself.


Legally the women in both our countries have the right to choose if they have an abortion - but I find it amazing that this procedure requires so little in the way of informed consent. Any medical procedure I've ever had - from as minor as having wisdom teeth removed to major emergency surgery has required a review of scans or x-rays and a full list of what was being done and any possible risks and side effects.

Calling a human life the "product of conception" is not full disclosure and informed consent, a woman choosing to have an abortion should be fully aware that she is terminating a human life. I understand that there are a few situations when the mother's health or other extreme circumstances make abortion a medically recommended procedure


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It is endlessly interesting to me that none of you have remembered that I had to chose abortion to save my life. I'm sure you'd be quite happy if I had died so you wouldn't be botheres by me. I was in a situation whre I was pregnant with a much-wanted child only to find that my health was at extreme risk.Terminating that pregnancy was the one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. The resulting fact that I couldn't have any children was pretty hard to accept, too. Unless you've had the same experience you are in no position to pass judgement on me.My best consolation is that I will meet my child after I die. I wonder what she'll be like. Her name is Camille Rose.


Aborting the child under circumstances such as you have described would be an acceptable justification, in my opinion. It must have been heartbreaking for you to have had to make that decision. However, the vast majority are done for no other reason than the pregnancy occurred at an inconvenient time. That to me is not justifiable.

Your daughter's name is beautiful.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> Depends on what you eat. New things are fine. I gain weight when I eat carbs a lot, especially during the day. I try to eat them at dinner only.


Yes, you are correct, but this time it was the sinus infection as not much activity so 3lbs just hopped on! I'm too short for anymore weight plus it is hard on the heart/lungs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It is endlessly interesting to me that none of you have remembered that I had to chose abortion to save my life. I'm sure you'd be quite happy if I had died so you wouldn't be botheres by me. I was in a situation whre I was pregnant with a much-wanted child only to find that my health was at extreme risk.Terminating that pregnancy was the one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. The resulting fact that I couldn't have any children was pretty hard to accept, too. Unless you've had the same experience you are in no position to pass judgement on me.My best consolation is that I will meet my child after I die. I wonder what she'll be like. Her name is Camille Rose.


Well, how far along we're you with Camille Rose that you had to abort her as it would seem to me if you knew her sex, then you could have stayed with the pregnancy to give her a chance at life, but instead, you aborted her. There have been babies at 6 months pregnancy that have lived.

What was the diagnosis as I'm sure you remember since you say your life was in danger?

My first child was delivered at 7 months pregnant because of hypertension but she was strong & has been OK all of these years. I had High BP from the beginning of the pregnancy.

I was given DES because of nearly having a miscarriage is why she could not have children as later it was discovered that drug causes sterility in those babies. It did save the pregnancy so you see, I Did Everything Possible to Save My Unborn Child!

Don't cry on my shoulder as I think you are lying about the reason you aborted your unborn child!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Zucchini Cornbread Casserole
> 
> INGREDIENTS:
> 4 cups shredded zucchini
> ...


Oh, sounds good as I loooove cornbread & zucchini but never had them together.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is my veggie burgers which are yummy!

1 small zucchini, grated
1 medium uncooked potato. Peeled & grated
1 medium carrot, grated
1/4 cup onion, grated or cut fine
3/4 cup egg substitute ( I used 1 egg & egg whites for 3/4 cup)
Pepper to taste ( I don't salt anything)

In a bowl, combine the first 6 ingredients; mix well.

Pour about 1/2 cup of batter onto a hot griddle lightly coated with veg spray.

Fry about 2-3 minutes on each side or until golden brown.

Serve on toasted bread if desired. ( I just serve them with applesauce)

These are very good so DH & I eat them every other day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> that's a very sad story CB, I hope your sil can forgive herself and find peace


CB - so sorry for your sister-in-law. Regret is a terrible thing to have to carry with you. Like WCK, I hope she can forgive herself and find peace.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has been 29 years. I pray she will too. She counts off the years of how old her child would be now if he/she were alive. My sil's life is one of the big reasons I know that abortion won't make you happy. Too much guilt and remorse for taking a life that is part of you. You are right WCK she hasn't forgiven herself.


So sorry about your SIL as she must ask for forgiveness. But she will see her child in heaven. Bless her!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, ladies on the "right" it is time to get ready for church so chat later.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, Thumper. I've disagreed with you many times but this message from you means a lot to me.


thumper5316 said:


> Aborting the child under circumstances such as you have described would be an acceptable justification, in my opinion. It must have been heartbreaking for you to have had to make that decision. However, the vast majority are done for no other reason than the pregnancy occurred at an inconvenient time. That to me is not justifiable.
> 
> Your daughter's name is beautiful.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Forgiving oneself is one of the very hardest things in the world that we have to do. I hope your SIL forgives herself.


west coast kitty said:


> that's a very sad story CB, I hope your sil can forgive herself and find peace


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Fantasize freely, Janeway. What you've asked me is none of your business, and the details of your experience aren't anybody's business either, though you air them in public.


Janeway said:


> Well, how far along we're you with Camille Rose that you had to abort her as it would seem to me if you knew her sex, then you could have stayed with the pregnancy to give her a chance at life, but instead, you aborted her. There have been babies at 6 months pregnancy that have lived.
> 
> What was the diagnosis as I'm sure you remember since you say your life was in danger?
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> well we know there are needs and then there are wants - and the kids need for you to want to share - so all is justified.
> 
> Met a very nice mom and daughter from Atlanta the other day, loved their accents. It's been a long time since I've been called ma'am and heard y'all.


That's nice. Since I'm not a native, no accent. It does have a nice sound to it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Excuse me, goddess, but Herman Cain lives in my town, and those accusations were FALSE. He is still happily married to his sweet wife and is on the radio every morning. As you said, he was ACCUSED. He was FALSELY accused. Sad isn't it that liars can ruin a man's reputation - some people, you included, apparently still believe those lies. What a shame.
> 
> I would like very much to know if you think Bill Clinton is a hypocrite. And Mrs. Clinton, who made fun of staying home baking cookies yet stood by her man after his obscene infidelity with a young girl in the Oval Office. These were not lies. Do you excuse their behavior?


I'll bet I never get a response from Peacegoddess to this post.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That's nice. Since I'm not a native, no accent. It does have a nice sound to it.


I think accents are interesting; have your kids picked up the accent? My parents still have German accents although they've lived here for 59 years and I've met quite a few Scot & Irish women who still have strong accents after many years. One of my sil married an Aussie and has lived in Australia for 28 years and Can and Aussies both think she has an accent.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll bet I never get a response from Peacegoddess to this post.


Corrections and retractions of these false accusations never get the same media attention of the original stories. People seem to remember the original story so it's hard to restore someone's reputation.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think accents are interesting; have your kids picked up the accent? My parents still have German accents although they've lived here for 59 years and I've met quite a few Scot & Irish women who still have strong accents after many years. One of my sil married an Aussie and has lived in Australia for 28 years and Can and Aussies both think she has an accent.


Funny you talk about accents. I am as southern as you can get. lol. I have thought about everyone elses accent on here. I wonder if we all could understand each other in person. When we went to New England when our kids were young we got a lot of attention. Everywhere we went we noticed it was quite. They were listening to us talk. :shock:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny you talk about accents. I am as southern as you can get. lol. I have thought about everyone elses accent on here. I wonder if we all could understand each other in person. When we went to New England when our kids were young we got a lot of attention. Everywhere we went we noticed it was quite. They were listening to us talk. :shock:


Being from Minesota people expect me to talk like someone from the movie _Fargo_. Actually, the Midwest dialect is what network newscasters strive to sound like. However, I have been guilty of letting lose a 'uffda' or 'you betcha' from time to time. I blame it on my Swedish grandparents.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It is endlessly interesting to me that none of you have remembered that I had to chose abortion to save my life. I'm sure you'd be quite happy if I had died so you wouldn't be botheres by me. I was in a situation whre I was pregnant with a much-wanted child only to find that my health was at extreme risk.Terminating that pregnancy was the one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. The resulting fact that I couldn't have any children was pretty hard to accept, too. Unless you've had the same experience you are in no position to pass judgement on me.My best consolation is that I will meet my child after I die. I wonder what she'll be like. Her name is Camille Rose.


I can only imagine the heartache of having to choose to make the decision you made. 
Terminating a pregnancy for medical reasons either because of the life of the mother or baby must be very difficult and I would never question the reasons why. I know of families who have had to make that decision.

These were done by their doctors in hospital settings, where the staff was very understanding of what families were going through. Both were able to hold their babies for a short time. I do believe both were stillborn.

Even through both families knew what was the expected outcome, it still was a heart wrenching decision. I know at least one had her pastor there to offer comfort.

Even today with medical advances, there are times when these things are necessary, but I do feel they need to be done in a hospital by your doctor and not a stranger. Living where I do, I guess our hospital is prepared to also offer support to families that face having to terminate a pregnancy due to a medical reason.

Again MIB, my sympathies to you and that was a lovely name you chose for your little girl.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think accents are interesting; have your kids picked up the accent? My parents still have German accents although they've lived here for 59 years and I've met quite a few Scot & Irish women who still have strong accents after many years. One of my sil married an Aussie and has lived in Australia for 28 years and Can and Aussies both think she has an accent.


My children don't have Southern accents. At least, I don't hear it. I hear a little Baltimore accent in my youngest. Don't know why - my husband and I don't have much Baltimore left in our speech. We have one grandchild with a bit of southern, but he is very good at mimicking a thick Southern accent and a thick British accent. Gets the British one from watching "Kipper" on tv. (he's only 5).

I love the lilt of the Scottish accent and the inflection, especially when they ask a question at the end of a sentence - like: "It's very pretty, isn't it." We go up on the "is," and I they go up on the "n't" I think. It sounds very different. Very charming to me.

I had a friend whose mother was from Germany and had quite an accent. One evening she talked to us for about an hour after dinner - about when Hitler was in power. I loved to hear her talk - it was also very lovely.

Long answer again - sorry. I must go into "Twitter mode." 45 letters.

How about you, WCK? Do you have an accent?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It is endlessly interesting to me that none of you have remembered that I had to chose abortion to save my life. I'm sure you'd be quite happy if I had died so you wouldn't be botheres by me. I was in a situation whre I was pregnant with a much-wanted child only to find that my health was at extreme risk.Terminating that pregnancy was the one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. The resulting fact that I couldn't have any children was pretty hard to accept, too. Unless you've had the same experience you are in no position to pass judgement on me.My best consolation is that I will meet my child after I die. I wonder what she'll be like. Her name is Camille Rose.


MIB,
I can't imagine how impossibly difficult that must have been, and my heart goes out to you for having to go through that. I would not ever pass judgment on you for such a situation. I agree with others on here, Camille Rose is a beautiful name.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny you talk about accents. I am as southern as you can get. lol. I have thought about everyone elses accent on here. I wonder if we all could understand each other in person. When we went to New England when our kids were young we got a lot of attention. Everywhere we went we noticed it was quite. They were listening to us talk. :shock:


I bet we'd have to listen hard til we got used to each other since we come from so many different areas. That might be a linguists dream to get us all speaking in the same room


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny you talk about accents. I am as southern as you can get. lol. I have thought about everyone elses accent on here. I wonder if we all could understand each other in person. When we went to New England when our kids were young we got a lot of attention. Everywhere we went we noticed it was quite. They were listening to us talk. :shock:


CB,
I'd love to hear your accent. I think we should one day get everyone together and meet!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My children don't have Southern accents. At least, I don't hear it. I hear a little Baltimore accent in my youngest. Don't know why - my husband and I don't have much Baltimore left in our speech. We have one grandchild with a bit of southern, but he is very good at mimicking a thick Southern accent and a thick British accent. Gets the British one from watching "Kipper" on tv. (he's only 5).
> 
> I love the lilt of the Scottish accent and the inflection, especially when they ask a question at the end of a sentence - like: "It's very pretty, isn't it." We go up on the "is," and I they go up on the "n't" I think. It sounds very different. Very charming to me.
> 
> ...


I don't think of having an accent when I speak English, but I know I have a terrible accent when I speak German. I guess we all sound different to others. Years ago, hubby and I were in LAX waiting for a flight connection and a woman sitting nearby asked if we were from Canadian prairies - one of her hobbies was trying to recognize accents. One of the hardest for me to understand is "newfie" - people from the province of NewFoundland

Admin is great to let us speak freely without space limits


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Fantasize freely, Janeway. What you've asked me is none of your business, and the details of your experience aren't anybody's business either, though you air them in public.


Well, then, you did not have a life threatening situation or you would say what the problem was that you had to abort your baby.

I don't believe you about the abortion so try to get sympathy from someone else as you are lying!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jane, if a woman must lose a baby to save her life, that must be the hardest decision ever to have to make. In God's eye, saving yourself is not a sin. Nothing to forgive, it was God's will.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't think of having an accent when I speak English, but I know I have a terrible accent when I speak German.  I guess we all sound different to others. Years ago, hubby and I were in LAX waiting for a flight connection and a woman sitting nearby asked if we were from Canadian prairies - one of her hobbies was trying to recognize accents. One of the hardest for me to understand is "newfie" - people from the province of NewFoundland
> 
> Admin is great to let us speak freely without space limits


There are some really funny youtube videos about how American English sounds to people from other countries. One is a music video that sounds like English but is really just gibberish. Another is some guys from England speaking "American." It's hilarious!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Jane, if a woman must lose a baby to save her life, that must be the hardest decision ever to have to make. In God's eye, saving yourself is not a sin. Nothing to forgive, it was God's will.


I remember years ago being told that it was not a decision the mother had to make, that the doctors always made the decision and saved the mother. Their objective was not to kill the baby, but to save the mother.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> A personal choice
> 
> Claudia's Story
> 
> ...


Notice anything? I, I, I, I, I. It is always I. What about the life ended? What about the child's right to be born, run, play games, start school, have a boyfriend/girlfriend, play sports, get married, have children, grow old with someone to love. There is no second chance to bear that child. The child is in Heaven, and Claudia will not see this child again in this life. If she makes it to heaven, she'll get a chance to answer the child's question, "Why did you kill me?" I hope she makes it to Heaven. That child deserves an answer.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Jane, if a woman must lose a baby to save her life, that must be the hardest decision ever to have to make. In God's eye, saving yourself is not a sin. Nothing to forgive, it was God's will.


These words are so true.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Notice anything? I, I, I, I, I. It is always I. What about the life ended? What about the child's right to be born, run, play games, start school, have a boyfriend/girlfriend, play sports, get married, have children, grow old with someone to love. There is no second chance to bear that child. The child is in Heaven, and Claudia will not see this child again in this life. If she makes it to heaven, she'll get a chance to answer the child's question, "Why did you kill me?" I hope she makes it to Heaven. That child deserves an answer.


Yes. I, I, - you picked that up. Good for you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I remember years ago being told that it was not a decision the mother had to make, that the doctors always made the decision and saved the mother. Their objective was not to kill the baby, but to save the mother.


I hope MIB had her procedure in the hospital. If so, she had a law suit she would have won easily. If not, and she had a back street abortion where the scarring she indicates occurred. I'd say she had very poor care and little input by a physician.

An abortion not done in a licensed facility would indicate to me that MIB alone made this decision. It is not a decision a woman makes without medical advice and done on an outpatient basis when you have severe medical obstacles to the pregnancy.

Lovely name for a child, but unless the child was over 12 weeks, sex would be unknown. I had a miscarriage at 10 weeks, and was told the doctor could not tell the baby's sex. Why do we doubt MIB so much? It is probably past experience with stories changing, changing, and yet again changing again. Obviously, no matter what the reason, this child's death has caused her irreparable damage. I know that my miscarriage was not my decision, and poor MIB knows she made the decision as do all women who choose abortion.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I understand that yes, sometimes abortion is necessary to save a mothers life, but all I asked Seattle was:

What was the diagnosis? She won't say so I don't believe her.

All of you know how she lies so until she gives me a medical reason, then I don't believe a word she says, but see--she has some of you being sympathetic towards her--just what she wants!

Then she will turn around & stab you in the back!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, I understand that yes, sometimes abortion is necessary to save a mothers life, but all I asked Seattle was:
> 
> What was the diagnosis? She won't say so I don't believe her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.wnd.com/2013/08/94-year-old-billy-grahams-warning-for-america/
94-year-old Billy Grahams warning for America


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.wnd.com/2013/08/94-year-old-billy-grahams-warning-for-america/
> 94-year-old Billy Grahams warning for America


CB,
My fear is that it will get much worse before it gets better. Much worse.
Billy is right on.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And corrections and retractions are seldom given and the intended damage has already been done. Fait accompli.



west coast kitty said:


> Corrections and retractions of these false accusations never get the same media attention of the original stories. People seem to remember the original story so it's hard to restore someone's reputation.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Well, I understand that yes, sometimes abortion is necessary to save a mothers life, but all I asked Seattle was:
> 
> What was the diagnosis? She won't say so I don't believe her.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Notice anything? I, I, I, I, I. It is always I. What about the life ended? What about the child's right to be born, run, play games, start school, have a boyfriend/girlfriend, play sports, get married, have children, grow old with someone to love. There is no second chance to bear that child. The child is in Heaven, and Claudia will not see this child again in this life. If she makes it to heaven, she'll get a chance to answer the child's question, "Why did you kill me?" I hope she makes it to Heaven. That child deserves an answer.


Knit crazy
how about taking care of those who are dying because of starvation? Why do they not count? Since you believe in Heaven, all too many children are there because people like you cared not enough.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I hope MIB had her procedure in the hospital. If so, she had a law suit she would have won easily. If not, and she had a back street abortion where the scarring she indicates occurred. I'd say she had very poor care and little input by a physician.
> 
> An abortion not done in a licensed facility would indicate to me that MIB alone made this decision. It is not a decision a woman makes without medical advice and done on an outpatient basis when you have severe medical obstacles to the pregnancy.
> 
> Lovely name for a child, but unless the child was over 12 weeks, sex would be unknown. I had a miscarriage at 10 weeks, and was told the doctor could not tell the baby's sex. Why do we doubt MIB so much? It is probably past experience with stories changing, changing, and yet again changing again. Obviously, no matter what the reason, this child's death has caused her irreparable damage. I know that my miscarriage was not my decision, and poor MIB knows she made the decision as do all women who choose abortion.


Knit crazy
have you no shame?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> My fear is that it will get much worse before it gets better. Much worse.
> Billy is right on.


I think so, too. I think we're in for some rough times. Worldly power and those who hold it will fail us. Only faith can get us through.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> how about taking care of those who are dying because of starvation? Why do they not count? Since you believe in Heaven, all too many children are there because people like you cared not enough.


How do you jump to the conclusion that people don't care? It's possible to care for the unborn children AND the young children, along with a lot of others who need our care. Be careful, Huck, you could hurt yourself, making these great leaps, leaving logic in your wake. :wink:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Lukelucy I made your dolmas recipe today and they were excellent. A step up from the one I have used before. I think it was the dill and curry. I use ground lamb. They were a real hit 6 of us finished off 2 doz and were wishing for more.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> How do you jump to the conclusion that people don't care? It's possible to care for the unborn children AND the young children, along with a lot of others who need our care. Be careful, Huck, you could hurt yourself, making these great leaps, leaving logic in your wake. :wink:


I don't know why Huck switched topics, do you? There is no logic to this train of thought. Starvation? How did she get here? The topic was abortion. There is no connection that I can see unless she's saying that is why Claudia or MIB aborted their child. MIB didn't mention starvation. I'd suggest the fictional Claudia could have gone to her parents for help or get off her self-centered behind and get a job.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't follow Huck's logic either.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for what you've said here. Often life-threatening conditions turn up later in a pregnancy, and late-term abortions are very difficult, but sometimes that's what has to be done. I hate to think of anyone having to go through that without a lot of support from her doctor, the child's father and both sides of the family. It's just as rough on the father as it is on the mother, though it is different for each of them. While the father is trying to hold up and support the mother of his child, he needs all the support he can get, too.


sjrNC said:


> I can only imagine the heartache of having to choose to make the decision you made.
> Terminating a pregnancy for medical reasons either because of the life of the mother or baby must be very difficult and I would never question the reasons why. I know of families who have had to make that decision.
> 
> These were done by their doctors in hospital settings, where the staff was very understanding of what families were going through. Both were able to hold their babies for a short time. I do believe both were stillborn.
> ...


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

My great-uncle was named Camille Joseph, my mother was named after him and is Camille Adele (Camille's a French unisex name), and I'm Camille Marie, Marie being my grandmother's middle name. My grandmother's first name was Rose so I wanted to pass her name down the family line, too. If I'd had a boy, he would have been Camille Robert because my Dad's first name was Robert. I guess we're one of those families that likes to see a name passed from generation to generation for as many generations as possible.


bonbf3 said:


> It is endlessly interesting to me that none of you have remembered that I had to chose abortion to save my life. I'm sure you'd be quite happy if I had died so you wouldn't be botheres by me. I was in a situation whre I was pregna nt with a much-wanted child only to find that my health was at extreme risk.Terminating that pregnancy was the one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. The resulting fact that I couldn't have any children was pretty hard to accept, too. Unless you've had the same experience you are in no position to pass judgement on me.My best consolation is that I will meet my child after I die. I wonder what she'll be like. Her name is Camille Rose.
> MIB,
> I can't imagine how impossibly difficult that must have been, and my heart goes out to you for having to go through that. I would not ever pass judgment on you for such a situation. I agree with others on here, Camille Rose is a beautiful name.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You have such a lively imagination, Janeway. I never know how you'll scramble what I say to suit your own agenda. I've said as much as I am willing to say about what I had to face, which ISN'T the same as lying, in case you didn't know that. I'm not looking for sympathy, though I have gottens some. The issue I was addressing is when abortion should be available and I believe it should be an option when the health of the mother or child is at risk.


Janeway said:


> Well, then, you did not have a life threatening situation or you would say what the problem was that you had to abort your baby.
> I don't believe you about the abortion so try to get sympathy from someone else as you are lying!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks, LTL. It was indeed God's will and while we can't always undertand His will, we still have to accept it.


lovethelake said:


> Jane, if a woman must lose a baby to save her life, that must be the hardest decision ever to have to make. In God's eye, saving yourself is not a sin. Nothing to forgive, it was God's will.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I hate to have to tell you this as you are so religious, but Claudia's child being in Heaven means she already knows why her mother had to do what she did and has forgiven her. We are more underatanding and virtuous in the next life. She and Claudia will be reunited one day and it will be a joyful meeting for both of them.


Knit crazy said:


> Notice anything? I, I, I, I, I. It is always I. What about the life ended? What about the child's right to be born, run, play games, start school, have a boyfriend/girlfriend, play sports, get married, have children, grow old with someone to love. There and it will be a joyful day for both of them. is no second chance to bear that child. The child is in Heaven, and Claudia will not see this child again in this life. If she makes it to heaven, she'll get a chance to answer the child's question, "Why did you kill me?" I hope she makes it to Heaven. That child deserves an answer.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Your imagination is just as good as Janeway's. Of course I was treated by a physician (actually more than one) and a good surgeon in a proper hospital operating room. The decision to terminate my pregnancy wasn't really even my own. It was the doctor's job to make that decision, or to tell me that's what had to be done if you prefer me to put it that way. My job was to make sure he was right. Where in the world did you get any of the ideas quoted below? Sure is pretty crazy stuff.


Knit crazy said:


> I hope MIB had her procedure in the hospital. If so, she had a law suit she would have won easily. If not, and she had a back street abortion where the scarring she indicates occurred. I'd say she had very poor care and little input by a physician.
> 
> An abortion not done in a licensed facility would indicate to me that MIB alone made this decision. It is not a decision a woman makes without medical advice and done on an outpatient basis when you have severe medical obstacles to the pregnancy.
> 
> Lovely name for a child, but unless the child was over 12 weeks, sex would be unknown. I had a miscarriage at 10 weeks, and was told the doctor could not tell the baby's sex. Why do we doubt MIB so much? It is probably past experience with stories changing, changing, and yet again changing again. Obviously, no matter what the reason, this child's death has caused her irreparable damage. I know that my miscarriage was not my decision, and poor MIB knows she made the decision as do all women who choose abortion.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think so, too. I think we're in for some rough times. Worldly power and those who hold it will fail us. Only faith can get us through.


Brace yourself.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Thanks for what you've said here. Often life-threatening conditions turn up later in a pregnancy, and late-term abortions are very difficult, but sometimes that's what has to be done. I hate to think of anyone having to go through that without a lot of support from her doctor, the child's father and both sides of the family. It's just as rough on the father as it is on the mother, though it is different for each of them. While the father is trying to hold up and support the mother of his child, he needs all the support he can get, too.


I had a cousin with juvenile diabetes. The doctors had to deliver her baby early due to the mother's health. The baby didn't make it. That's how they explained it. The intention was never to harm the baby, but to save the mother, which they did. Terrible situation for everyone involved.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Is everyone watching to see what embassy in the Mideast will suffer the first attack? I am trying to keep on top of the situation between other tasks. Surgically implanted bombs are scary. I don't expect much response from BO even if something happens. Strength is not his philosophy. Wonder if some chatter from us to them behind the scenes would work? Maybe threats of retaliation that are horrific, but not public? Scare them perhaps? Of course we would have to be willing to actually do it in response to their actions.

I dried basil on Saturday and ground it this morning for storage. Tomatoes are totally awesome this year. I guess I'll can some today. Also will need to put up banana pepper rings. We like them on sandwiches. If you have as many zucchini and yellow squash as I do, you know the joy of gifting them to neighbors. It makes you feel virtuous, and gets them off the kitchen counter. Knitted for about 4 hours yesterday after church and lunch with my DD and GS. Wish DD would take some squash, but GS doesn't like it too much.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> My great-uncle was named Camille Joseph, my mother was named after him and is Camille Adele (Camille's a French unisex name), and I'm Camille Marie, Marie being my grandmother's middle name. My grandmother's first name was Rose so I wanted to pass her name down the family line, too. If I'd had a boy, he would have been Camille Robert because my Dad's first name was Robert. I guess we're one of those families that likes to see a name passed from generation to generation for as many generations as possible.


Very nice - I would like that, too. I don't mean to pry, but I wonder if you go by Camille or Marie? They're both such pretty names. If you don't want to say - some people don't want to give their names publicly - I understand. I was just wondering.

I just noticed - sweet avatar!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Is everyone watching to see what embassy in the Mideast will suffer the first attack? I am trying to keep on top of the situation between other tasks. Surgically implanted bombs are scary. I don't expect much response from BO even if something happens. Strength is not his philosophy. Wonder if some chatter from us to them behind the scenes would work? Maybe threats of retaliation that are horrific, but not public? Scare them perhaps? Of course we would have to be willing to actually do it in response to their actions.
> 
> I dried basil on Saturday and ground it this morning for storage. Tomatoes are totally awesome this year. I guess I'll can some today. Also will need to put up banana pepper rings. We like them on sandwiches. If you have as many zucchini and yellow squash as I do, you know the joy of gifting them to neighbors. It makes you feel virtuous, and gets them off the kitchen counter. Knitted for about 4 hours yesterday after church and lunch with my DD and GS. Wish DD would take some squash, but GS doesn't like it too much.


Please tell me how you dry your basil!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, those of you who are feeling sorry for Seattle can have this lying hateful back stabber as I won't post in this thread until those blinded by Seattle's light see the truth!

Shame on you as never thought some of you would side with this lying person & leave me out! I have better things to do with my life than to be put down by this lying hateful person!

Janeway out!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Lukelucy I made your dolmas recipe today and they were excellent. A step up from the one I have used before. I think it was the dill and curry. I use ground lamb. They were a real hit 6 of us finished off 2 doz and were wishing for more.


RUKnitting,

Great! Also, the olive oil makes them so good. I slice 2 lemons and let the lemon juiced seep in. Lamb, I bet, is the best.

I spent several months with a Middle Eastern family in London years ago. (I am still in touch). The mom made the best food - to die for. Her Dolmas were the best. Her daughter and I would sneak into the larder and eat them from the pot. She is very elderly now and will not be around much longer.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't follow Huck's logic either.


She is illogical and full of hate. I stay far away. I have just come to realize that hateful people really hate themselves and don't know it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> She is illogical and full of hate. I stay far away. I have just come to realize that hateful people really hate themselves and don't know it.


Huck just wants an argument. That's why I try never to respond to her directly. She wants to spread dissension. That makes me realize it isn't worth my time or soul to argue with someone so evil.

MIB, on the other hand, wants sympathy and is slightly off balanced. I just don't want to deal with that. If you give her sympathy, she wants to argue. It is an attention getting mechanism. If you argue with her, she attacks. This is like the 8 year old child in a classroom, who is willing to get negative attention rather than no attention. I prefer nice people.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Huck just wants an argument. That's why I try never to respond to her directly. She wants to spread dissension. That makes me realize it isn't worth my time or soul to argue with someone so evil.
> 
> MIB, on the other hand, wants sympathy and is slightly off balanced. I just don't want to deal with that. If you give her sympathy, she wants to argue. It is an attention getting mechanism. If you argue with her, she attacks. This is like the 8 year old child in a classroom, who is willing to get negative attention rather than no attention. I prefer nice people.


Knit Crazy,

Thank you for filling me in. I haven't taken the time to analyze the second one. The first one does not take much to figure out. I appreciate it and will never respond to any of them again. You have done a great analysis.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I will continue to respond to Huck and MIB - and anyone else - as long as they are nice.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't follow Huck's logic either.


That is because Huck has nor uses any.

I've recently posted on the L.O.L.L. thread the Planned Parenthood annual report in which PP ADMITS that in 2011 they performed abortions that calculates to the fact they performed the murder of a baby every 94 seconds in every single day of a 365 day year.

Disgusting -

Remember Benghazi.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

When I was a kid I hated my name. No one else had the same name outside my family and it was oftem nospronounced. In elementary school, my personal decision about whether I'd gotten a good teacher for any given year was whether they pronounced my name correctly. Sadly, some didn't. I go by Camille. When I was kid I was Little Camille and my mother was Big Camille. To this day, if I phone some of my relatives I still have to identify myself as Little Camille. I don't mind giving out my first and middle names. I don't think anyone could find me with only that info.



bonbf3 said:


> Very nice - I would like that, too. I don't mean to pry, but I wonder if you go by Camille or Marie? They're both such pretty names. If you don't want to say - some people don't want to give their names publicly - I understand. I was just wondering.
> 
> I just noticed - sweet avatar!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Is everyone watching to see what embassy in the Mideast will suffer the first attack? I am trying to keep on top of the situation between other tasks. Surgically implanted bombs are scary. I don't expect much response from BO even if something happens. Strength is not his philosophy. Wonder if some chatter from us to them behind the scenes would work? Maybe threats of retaliation that are horrific, but not public? Scare them perhaps? Of course we would have to be willing to actually do it in response to their actions.
> 
> I dried basil on Saturday and ground it this morning for storage. Tomatoes are totally awesome this year. I guess I'll can some today. Also will need to put up banana pepper rings. We like them on sandwiches. If you have as many zucchini and yellow squash as I do, you know the joy of gifting them to neighbors. It makes you feel virtuous, and gets them off the kitchen counter. Knitted for about 4 hours yesterday after church and lunch with my DD and GS. Wish DD would take some squash, but GS doesn't like it too much.


You sure are getting alot done. I know what you mean about the zucchini . But then neighbors and friends try to sneak away from you because they think you are going to give them more of it. lol When my kids were small and I grew zucchini I used it in everything. I made pizza, bread, cupcakes and cut in like french fries and fried it. My daughter was just laughing about it last week how I put it in everything. :shock:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Please tell me how you dry your basil!


I use a dehydrator that I bought years ago to dry fruit. I don't use it now for anything but herbs. I just wash them and remove the heavy stems before putting the leaves on the dehydrator trays. I have 4 trays and that seems plenty. Then you plug the dehydrator in and leave it for 24 hours. The fine stems chop up. I have a small non-electric chopper called Microplane. It works quickly to turn the dried herbs into herbs just like you'd buy in the grocery. I put them in canning jars and store from year-to-year. Then, when I begin drying for a new season, I dump the year-old herbs, rinse and dry the jar, and begin storing for the next year.

You can also make pesto from basil, put it in ice cube trays, and freeze. That is something I do too. It is perfect for adding to pasta dishes and in sauces. Both ways are good uses and ways to store basil.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Your imagination is just as good as Janeway's. Of course I was treated by a physician (actually more than one) and a good surgeon in a proper hospital operating room. The decision to terminate my pregnancy wasn't really even my own. It was the doctor's job to make that decision, or to tell me that's what had to be done if you prefer me to put it that way. My job was to make sure he was right. Where in the world did you get any of the ideas quoted below? Sure is pretty crazy stuff.


Was abortion legal when you had it? I thought that you were 16 and are 63 now. I thought abortion was legalized around '77. I would never let a doctor make a decison to terminate a pregnancy of mine. Drs. have been wrong many times. How did you know the doctor was right?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> When I was a kid I hated my name. No one else had the same name outside my family and it was oftem nospronounced. In elementary school, my personal decision about whether I'd gotten a good teacher for any given year was whether they pronounced my name correctly. Sadly, some didn't. I go by Camille. When I was kid I was Little Camille and my mother was Big Camille. To this day, if I phone some of my relatives I still have to identify myself as Little Camille. I don't mind giving out my first and middle names. I don't think anyone could find me with only that info.


Lol! Try growing up with my name. It's a man's name and an uncommon one at that. In elementary school when the teachers would read off the names the first day of school they'd tell me to put my hand down when my name was called as they were looking for Kyle. Even now most people expect a man if they see the name before they meet me. Then there are those people that keep trying to 'feminize' my name. Ugh!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is because Huck has nor uses any.
> 
> I've recently posted on the L.O.L.L. thread the Planned Parenthood annual report in which PP ADMITS that in 2011 they performed abortions that calculates to the fact they performed the murder of a baby every 94 seconds in every single day of a 365 day year.
> 
> ...


Very, very sad. Breaks my heart to heard this.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Was abortion legal when you had it? I thought that you were 16 and are 63 now. I thought abortion was legalized around '77. I would never let a doctor make a decison to terminate a pregnancy of mine. Drs. have been wrong many times. How did you know the doctor was right?


Pregnancy termination has always been legal under certain circumstances.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You sure are getting alot done. I know what you mean about the zucchini . But then neighbors and friends try to sneak away from you because they think you are going to give them more of it. lol When my kids were small and I grew zucchini I used it in everything. I made pizza, bread, cupcakes and cut in like french fries and fried it. My daughter was just laughing about it last week how I put it in everything. :shock:


I know what you mean. I hate for food to go to waste. I made zucchini nut bread dough and froze it. I am going to make some pineapple zucchini bread dough too using Janeway's recipe. Last week, I made an Impossible Pie with shredded zucchini in a Corning Ware pan, topped with sliced tomatoes and then a Bisquick, egg, parsley, and milk sauce on top. It's kind of like a quiche, but without the crust. Today, I am cutting it up so DH can grill it with squash and onion. I have a grilling basket, and DH often grills it for us often. Just a little garlic powder, salt and pepper, and it really brings out the flavor.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Lol! Try growing up with my name. It's a man's name and an uncommon one at that. In elementary school when the teachers would read off the names the first day of school they'd tell me to put my hand down when my name was called as they were looking for Kyle. Even now most people expect a man if they see the name before they meet me. Then there are those people that keep trying to 'feminize' my name. Ugh!


My husband's name is Dana . After Dana Andrews. In the 7th grade the school put him in the girls gym class. But he liked it. :shock: :lol: Really it is the male version but people don't know that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I use a dehydrator that I bought years ago to dry fruit. I don't use it now for anything but herbs. I just wash them and remove the heavy stems before putting the leaves on the dehydrator trays. I have 4 trays and that seems plenty. Then you plug the dehydrator in and leave it for 24 hours. The fine stems chop up. I have a small non-electric chopper called Microplane. It works quickly to turn the dried herbs into herbs just like you'd buy in the grocery. I put them in canning jars and store from year-to-year. Then, when I begin drying for a new season, I dump the year-old herbs, rinse and dry the jar, and begin storing for the next year.
> 
> You can also make pesto from basil, put it in ice cube trays, and freeze. That is something I do too. It is perfect for adding to pasta dishes and in sauces. Both ways are good uses and ways to store basil.


I used to make and freeze a lot of pesto. I could do that. The problem was I found some in the freezer that was old. Never used it.

Can you dry basil in the oven - on very low?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I know what you mean. I hate for food to go to waste. I made zucchini nut bread dough and froze it. I am going to make some pineapple zucchini bread dough too using Janeway's recipe. Last week, I made an Impossible Pie with shredded zucchini in a Corning Ware pan, topped with sliced tomatoes and then a Bisquick, egg, parsley, and milk sauce on top. It's kind of like a quiche, but without the crust. Today, I am cutting it up so DH can grill it with squash and onion. I have a grilling basket, and DH often grills it for us often. Just a little garlic powder, salt and pepper, and it really brings out the flavor.


I want to come eat at your house. Ahh I can just smell all the herbs drying. Don't you just love the smell? I have dried my herbs in the oven after I baked something. Just lay them in the oven and take them out the next day and they are ready. I dried some in the microwave one time but forgot to how long it takes. I must not have been impressed with that method. Love grills veggies. Especially pimento or bell peppers.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I wasn't pregnant at age 16. However, abortion was legal in California for the sake of the mother's health when I was 16. The Supreme Court ruled on Roe v.Wade in 1973. Before that, abortion was legal in several states for the sake of the mother's health, in cases of rape, incest or a damaged fetus, and in some states available on request.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I wasn't pregnant at age 16. However, abortion was legal in California for the sake of the mother's health when I was 16. The Supreme Court ruled on Roe v.Wade in 1973. In fact,abortion was legal in several states for the sake of the mother's health, in cases of rape, incest or a damaged fetus, and in some states available on request.


I thought you said you were 16.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I said I was 16 when I started a serious romantic relationship that included making love. As far as I know that's not the same thing as having an abortion.


Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought you said you were 16.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Notice anything? I, I, I, I, I. It is always I. What about the life ended? What about the child's right to be born, run, play games, start school, have a boyfriend/girlfriend, play sports, get married, have children, grow old with someone to love. There is no second chance to bear that child. The child is in Heaven, and Claudia will not see this child again in this life. If she makes it to heaven, she'll get a chance to answer the child's question, "Why did you kill me?" I hope she makes it to Heaven. That child deserves an answer.


She's a teenager that may be intellectually smart but is immature and irresponsible about life's major decisions - as are many teenagers. That's what I found so sad in my previous post - she should still be studying, having fun with her friends and gaining the maturity and life skills to eventually have a loving relationship. Her description of the relationship with her boyfriend and rationalizing her decision about the abortion just made it so clear that she didn't have the maturity to be making major life decisions about anything important on her own.

There is a real failure in a system that allows her to decide on abortion without parental involvement and/or appropriate counselling. She can't independently get a license, get married or have most other procedures done so why are exceptions made for abortion?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> How do you jump to the conclusion that people don't care? It's possible to care for the unborn children AND the young children, along with a lot of others who need our care. Be careful, Huck, you could hurt yourself, making these great leaps, leaving logic in your wake. :wink:


 :thumbup: I know many people that care about and support multiple causes with their time and/or money and a few people who seem to focus on only cause


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I got "Camel" from my teachers and "Cornelia" a lot from other people. Once someone called me Cornbread. I guess they couldn't read very well. My mother and I had the nickname "Mimi". I still get that from some of my older relatives. You must have had a heck of a time with your first name, though I like it. Parents give their children some pretty interesting names. I had a friend whose middle name was Kaye and one of those "who's on first" conversations with a police officer who kept asking him his middle name and thought he was saying "K" instead of "Kaye".


thumper5316 said:


> Lol! Try growing up with my name. It's a man's name and an uncommon one at that. In elementary school when the teachers would read off the names the first day of school they'd tell me to put my hand down when my name was called as they were looking for Kyle. Even now most people expect a man if they see the name before they meet me. Then there are those people that keep trying to 'feminize' my name. Ugh!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Probably. My temperature control on the dehydrator is set for 115 degrees. If you set your oven for the lowest setting, turned the oven off and put the basil in and upped the temp every so often, it might work. The dehydrator, however provides air circulation, and that speeds up the process. If you have a warm room in the house, that might work too, but it would take longer. I have dried seeds for the following year by spreading them on a paper towel in the kitchen. It worked.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, those of you who are feeling sorry for Seattle can have this lying hateful back stabber as I won't post in this thread until those blinded by Seattle's light see the truth!
> 
> Shame on you as never thought some of you would side with this lying person & leave me out! I have better things to do with my life than to be put down by this lying hateful person!
> 
> Janeway out!


Janeway
Again? How many times does this make now?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, I understand that yes, sometimes abortion is necessary to save a mothers life, but all I asked Seattle was:
> 
> What was the diagnosis? She won't say so I don't believe her.
> 
> ...


Janeway
such personal issues are NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS. Have you never been taught what not to ask? Too late to learn I guess.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> She is illogical and full of hate. I stay far away. I have just come to realize that hateful people really hate themselves and don't know it.


Lukelucy
I really like myself. Illogical, really, really? Boomerang!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

How wonderful and to think I benefited from her recipe. Or was this not her recipe? Anyway your recipe is delicious and I do prefer lamb. Not traditional at all but I wonder how chicken or shrimp would be?


Lukelucy said:


> RUKnitting,
> 
> Great! Also, the olive oil makes them so good. I slice 2 lemons and let the lemon juiced seep in. Lamb, I bet, is the best.
> 
> I spent several months with a Middle Eastern family in London years ago. (I am still in touch). The mom made the best food - to die for. Her Dolmas were the best. Her daughter and I would sneak into the larder and eat them from the pot. She is very elderly now and will not be around much longer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My husband's name is Dana . After Dana Andrews. In the 7th grade the school put him in the girls gym class. But he liked it. :shock: :lol: Really it is the male version but people don't know that.


  bet the gym teacher had a shock


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I said I was 16 when I started a serious romantic relationship that included making love. As far as I know that's not the same thing as having an abortion.


MIB
you are expecting much too much from some people here. Getting things right, is most difficult for them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> How do you jump to the conclusion that people don't care? It's possible to care for the unborn children AND the young children, along with a lot of others who need our care. Be careful, Huck, you could hurt yourself, making these great leaps, leaving logic in your wake. :wink:


bonbf3
I am fine, it is folks like you I worry about.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want to come eat at your house. Ahh I can just smell all the herbs drying. Don't you just love the smell? I have dried my herbs in the oven after I baked something. Just lay them in the oven and take them out the next day and they are ready. I dried some in the microwave one time but forgot to how long it takes. I must not have been impressed with that method. Love grills veggies. Especially pimento or bell peppers.


You know my bell peppers and jalapeños are very slow coming on this year, but the banana peppers and Hungarian peppers are producing their hearts out. The bell peppers were ones I started from seed, and I think just delayed as the plants were small when transferred outside. The jalapeños were plants I purchased, but I think they need hotter weather, and it has been unseasonably mild this year.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

There is an interesting thing happening in the state of Washington. As we know, Obamacare will cause many hospitals to close. Many smaller hospitals asked the Catholic Church to take them over to prevent the closures. Of course, the Catholic Church will not provide abortions or contraception services. This could be another crack in Obamacare if it happened nation-wide and the government couldn't force the church to comply with the abortion mandate. I just love it when this horrible law meets problems.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway, has Huck lost her mind? I don't understand this. She is a very mean person. I say ignore her. She never says anything of interest here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Janeway, has Huck lost her mind? I don't understand this. She is a very mean person. I say ignore her. She never says anything of interest here.


Janeway, I know you know she is mentally ill. We are here.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Bonnie, Huck just can't stand having her lack of logic exposed. If there were two more opposite people than you and Huck, I can't imagine it. You are much kinder to others than they deserve, and she deserves little kindness as she is mean and unkind to her core. If there were ever a person more eaten with anger and lacking in humanity, I've never seen it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Bonnie, Huck just can't stand having her lack of logic exposed. If there were two more opposite people than you and Huck, I can't imagine it. You are much kinder to others than they deserve, and she deserves little kindness as she is mean and unkind to her core. If there were ever a person more eaten with anger and lacking in humanity, I've never seen it.


Knit Crazy, Your words are from God's lips. Thank you!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Is everyone watching to see what embassy in the Mideast will suffer the first attack? I am trying to keep on top of the situation between other tasks. Surgically implanted bombs are scary. I don't expect much response from BO even if something happens. Strength is not his philosophy. Wonder if some chatter from us to them behind the scenes would work? Maybe threats of retaliation that are horrific, but not public? Scare them perhaps? Of course we would have to be willing to actually do it in response to their actions.
> 
> .


We need to change the way we are fighting this war. The terrorists have no rules, yet we follow ours. I think we need to start fighting by their "rules" and will see a dramatic shift in the outcome. They do not respond to words, actions are needed. It's too bad this administration doesn't have a backbone.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Lol! Try growing up with my name. It's a man's name and an uncommon one at that. In elementary school when the teachers would read off the names the first day of school they'd tell me to put my hand down when my name was called as they were looking for Kyle. Even now most people expect a man if they see the name before they meet me. Then there are those people that keep trying to 'feminize' my name. Ugh!


I had a girlfriend in school whose name was Chris. It wasn't Christine, or Christina, just Chris. When we got our schedules, she always had the boys classes in shop and gym. It literally took days to undo the schedule, even though she would go to the admin office in person. She wasn't even allowed to go to the girl's gym class either. Go figure.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We need to change the way we are fighting this war. The terrorists have no rules, yet we follow ours. I think we need to start fighting by their "rules" and will see a dramatic shift in the outcome. They do not respond to words, actions are needed. It's too bad this administration doesn't have a backbone.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> We need to change the way we are fighting this war. The terrorists have no rules, yet we follow ours. I think we need to start fighting by their "rules" and will see a dramatic shift in the outcome. They do not respond to words, actions are needed. It's too bad this administration doesn't have a backbone.


My plan 2 or 3 years ago would have been assassin squads taking action, but it would have to be done in a way Americans would have a problem with. Most of these terrorists have parents that taught them this hate. If I were President, I'd send a military leader to the head of each government to tell them face-to-face that if a terrorist perpetrates one bombing or atrocity and that terrorist is from their country, we will hold them personally responsible. That will mean we will remove the family of the terrorist (parents, children, aunts, uncles and cousins). Plus we will remove a family member (our choice) of the leader. We have to put fear into them as that is all they understand. I doubt we'd have to do it more than once.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> My plan 2 or 3 years ago would have been assassin squads taking action, but it would have to be done in a way Americans would have a problem with. Most of these terrorists have parents that taught them this hate. If I were President, I'd send a military leader to the head of each government to tell them face-to-face that if a terrorist perpetrates one bombing or atrocity and that terrorist is from their country, we will hold them personally responsible. That will mean we will remove the family of the terrorist (parents, children, aunts, uncles and cousins). Plus we will remove a family member (our choice) of the leader. We have to put fear into them as that is all they understand. I doubt we'd have to do it more than once.


The question arises: Where would we find a leader that has the strength to tackle a plan like that. Thinking about who is out there now, from both sides, I can't think of anyone capable of making that decision and carrying through with the plan. They are all too weak.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The question arises: Where would we find a leader that has the strength to tackle a plan like that. Thinking about who is out there now, from both sides, I can't think of anyone capable of making that decision and carrying through with the plan. They are all too weak.


Sounds like a good plan, though. That would stop it all.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The question arises: Where would we find a leader that has the strength to tackle a plan like that. Thinking about who is out there now, from both sides, I can't think of anyone capable of making that decision and carrying through with the plan. They are all too weak.


Maybe John Bolton? I really can't think of anyone else. He's smart, sometimes abrasive and knows the ins and outs of foreign service. I don't know who else is gutsy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> When I was a kid I hated my name. No one else had the same name outside my family and it was oftem nospronounced. In elementary school, my personal decision about whether I'd gotten a good teacher for any given year was whether they pronounced my name correctly. Sadly, some didn't. I go by Camille. When I was kid I was Little Camille and my mother was Big Camille. To this day, if I phone some of my relatives I still have to identify myself as Little Camille. I don't mind giving out my first and middle names. I don't think anyone could find me with only that info.


I think Camille is beautiful. I still think of you as Seattle Soul even though your avatar is different - I guess it's because that was your name when I first met you on here. Now I'll think of you as Camille. Very pretty.

We used to read a book to the kids in school. It's called "Chrysanthemum" by Kevin Henkes. It's so cute - about a little girl (mouse) who LOVES her name, Chrysanthemum. Then she goes to school - so excited on the first day. And the kids make fun of her name. Turns out their favorite teacher - music teacher - also has the name of a flower for her name. She is Delphinium. At the end something special happens - but I won't give it away in case you want to look at it. It's a picture book - just very sweet, especially for kids who don't like their names. I didn't like mine either for a while. Wouldn't it be fun to have a thread about names: what is your name - and what would you choose for your name?

Oh, I do ramble on. Sorry, everybody.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll have to look for the book. I finally grew into my nameand now I can't imagine having any other My parents had a deal before I was born that if I was a girl my Dad would get to name me and if I was a boy my Mom would get to name me. Needless to say, my Dad did the naming and told my mother he loved her so much he was naming me after her. This is one of those family stories that turns up every now and then. My Mom wanted to name me Anne. See, I can ramble on, too.


bonbf3 said:


> I think Camille is beautiful. I still think of you as Seattle Soul even though your avatar is different - I guess it's because that was your name when I first met you on here. Now I'll think of you as Camille. Very pretty.
> 
> We used to read a book to the kids in school. It's called "Chrysanthemum" by Kevin Henkes. It's so cute - about a little girl (mouse) who LOVES her name, Chrysanthemum. Then she goes to school - so excited on the first day. And the kids make fun of her name. Turns out their favorite teacher - music teacher - also has the name of a flower for her name. She is Delphinium. At the end something special happens - but I won't give it away in case you want to look at it. It's a picture book - just very sweet, especially for kids who don't like their names. I didn't like mine either for a while. Wouldn't it be fun to have a thread about names: what is your name - and what would you choose for your name?
> 
> Oh, I do ramble on. Sorry, everybody.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I'll have to look for the book. I finally grew into my nameand now I can't imagine having any other My parents had a deal before I was born that if I was a girl my Dad would get to name me and if I was a boy my Mom would get to name me. Needless to say, my Dad did the naming and told my mother he loved her so much he was naming me after her. This is one of those family stories that turns up every now and then. My Mom wanted to name me Anne. See, I can ramble on, too.


I've enjoyed it! 
I don't know where my parents came up with my name. For a while I wondered how weird it would be to be an adult named Bonnie. Since I still have a middle school sense of humor, I guess I shouldn't have worried about it!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

KC I agree with you that there is nothing similar with Bonnie and Huck. The person who is most similar to Huck would be SS. Their needs, values, approach to life and idiosyncrasies are so in tune with each other. And I have seen their similarities over time become more homogeneous. They share the same ideas about solutions to lives' problems and their personalities relate to others in the same uniform fashion. It is amazing how alike they are.


Knit crazy said:


> Bonnie, Huck just can't stand having her lack of logic exposed. If there were two more opposite people than you and Huck, I can't imagine it. You are much kinder to others than they deserve, and she deserves little kindness as she is mean and unkind to her core. If there were ever a person more eaten with anger and lacking in humanity, I've never seen it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> KC I agree with you that there is nothing similar with Bonnie and Huck. The person who is most similar to Huck would be SS. Their needs, values, approach to life and idiosyncrasies are so in tune with each other. And I have seen their similarities over time become more homogeneous. They share the same ideas about solutions to lives' problems and their personalities relate to others in the same uniform fashion. It is amazing how alike they are.


Wow, you are right. Neither has much sense or has a logical thought process. MIB is needier, that the only difference I see.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You may think what you like about me but at least I'm not as low as peacegoddess who says abortion isn't murder. Please giver her the tongue lashing she deserves. See page 45 of LOLL #3.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is AWESOME!http://gnli.christianpost.com/video/the-miracle-of-human-creation-where-do-babies-come-from-13867


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is AWESOME!http://gnli.christianpost.com/video/the-miracle-of-human-creation-where-do-babies-come-from-13867


wow - what a journey, thanks CB


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is AWESOME!http://gnli.christianpost.com/video/the-miracle-of-human-creation-where-do-babies-come-from-13867


Beautifully done. I think it ended when the baby was about 10 or 12 weeks based on some photos I have seen before. What do you think?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> You may think what you like about me but at least I'm not as low as peacegoddess who says abortion isn't murder. Please giver her the tongue lashing she deserves. See page 45 of LOLL #3.


I did go back to that page, and now I'm sure my blood pressure is up. Vicious. "Viability is not the point?" And Rocky complains that we call the unborn "babies." Not worth our time to argue.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is AWESOME!http://gnli.christianpost.com/video/the-miracle-of-human-creation-where-do-babies-come-from-13867


Yes, it is!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I did go back to that page, and now I'm sure my blood pressure is up. Vicious. "Viability is not the point?" And Rocky complains that we call the unborn "babies." Not worth our time to argue.


Bonnie. I agree with you.

Conservative Ladies, if you are posting on LOLL you have been suckered into doing just what the Libs want. They came to D&Ps because their thread was getting no traffic, and they had no one to safely argue with. Notice their thread is on version 3, while ours is on 8 (nearly 9). They tried arguing on D&Ps to get people angry and frustrated so we'd follow them to their site. Why let them manipulate you?

If you want to discuss politics and morality, you can do it here. PM me if you have a plan for your posting on LOLL. Maybe there is a reason to do it there that I don't understand. I went to that site this week to look at the interactions because someone talked about there being conservatives on that site. The Libs disgust me. I don't think debate will change their immorality and lack of values and lack of patriotism. Only the downfall of their idols will do it, and they may never admit how wrong they are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all, computer and life got in the way of my posting . Thanks KGP. CB, and JS, for email and missing me.
See I miss some fun and not so fun on here. Had a bad virus or spy wear on computer, and took a chance one day hoping not to spread, virus or spy wear on here. But just had to read a bit. 
Hope this is a good day for all.
Have to love the names. Told a guy once my name was Sam, as Dad wanted a boy. Poor fellow didn't know what to say except wow you really are named Sam. Too funny,at least to me.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Glad to hear from you Yarnie. We missed you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Beautifully done. I think it ended when the baby was about 10 or 12 weeks based on some photos I have seen before. What do you think?


I was so amazed at the video. God is so Awesome! I don't know how old the baby was . I was wondering too. If everyone thinking about abortion would watch that she would change her mind on it not being a baby. Looked like a baby to me .


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, Yarnie I missed you. I have been busy with life so won't be on very much as the lefties are back & making fun of me because some on this thread are siding with Seattle so I won't be a party to their slurs. Of course it was Huck!

Seattle is a Rattlesnake who baits you then will bite!

Love you Yarnie & others who sent emails supporting me & the truth about Seattle!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Bonnie. I agree with you.
> 
> Conservative Ladies, if you are posting on LOLL you have been suckered into doing just what the Libs want. They came to D&Ps because their thread was getting no traffic, and they had no one to safely argue with. Notice their thread is on version 3, while ours is on 8 (nearly 9). They tried arguing on D&Ps to get people angry and frustrated so we'd follow them to their site. Why let them manipulate you?
> 
> If you want to discuss politics and morality, you can do it here. PM me if you have a plan for your posting on LOLL. Maybe there is a reason to do it there that I don't understand. I went to that site this week to look at the interactions because someone talked about there being conservatives on that site. The Libs disgust me. I don't think debate will change their immorality and lack of values and lack of patriotism. Only the downfall of their idols will do it, and they may never admit how wrong they are.


I quit going over there about a month ago. I have nothing in common with them but I do here. This is my home with friends. I look forward to drinking my coffee in the morning with you. XX


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I wouldn't post on LOLL on a bet. Why hang with nasty people voluntarily? The company is much better here. So, here is where I stay.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Yarnie I missed you. I have been busy with life so won't be on very much as the lefties are back & making fun of me because some on this thread are siding with Seattle so I won't be a party to their slurs. Of course it was Huck!
> 
> Seattle is a Rattlesnake who baits you then will bite!
> 
> Love you Yarnie & others who sent emails supporting me & the truth about Seattle!


Oh Janie know the feeling but if you leave they win meaning L.OLL gang that what they want conquer and divide. Don't let them win. You know we may not always agree, this group here. But there is love. So stand by how you feel and lets go on. Love you lady we have been through it before and we will get pass it again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh CB watch video isn't it something how God made us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all, computer and life got in the way of my posting . Thanks KGP. CB, and JS, for email and missing me.
> See I miss some fun and not so fun on here. Had a bad virus or spy wear on computer, and took a chance one day hoping not to spread, virus or spy wear on here. But just had to read a bit.
> Hope this is a good day for all.
> Have to love the names. Told a guy once my name was Sam, as Dad wanted a boy. Poor fellow didn't know what to say except wow you really are named Sam. Too funny,at least to me.


It's good to have you back!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

To me, too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I don't usually go to LOLL, but did read the comments and decided to make this one post there:

I don't usually read or post here, but have to make this one comment. Of course a fetus is human, it certainly isn't animal or vegetable. It seems people choose their words based on what they want for the outcome - if they want a baby, it's a "baby" from the beginning; if they don't, then it's "cells" or "byproduct" or some other label. Yes, abortion is legal and a woman can make her choice - but I believe it should be an informed choice to terminate human life. There can be a lot of reasons, and sometimes that is the hard choice that is made - but it is still termination of life.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I've missed you Yarnie, hope your computer problems are fixed and you can be back with us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, Yarnie I missed you. I have been busy with life so won't be on very much as the lefties are back & making fun of me because some on this thread are siding with Seattle so I won't be a party to their slurs. Of course it was Huck!
> 
> Seattle is a Rattlesnake who baits you then will bite!
> 
> Love you Yarnie & others who sent emails supporting me & the truth about Seattle!


I don't mind responding to posts by Seattle OR Huck if they are nice posts. I'm always hoping that it will continue to be nice. How sad if Huck used someone's attempt at civility to make you feel bad. I'm sorry if my posts contributed to that. I haven't sided with anybody, but I sure don't like nasty posts, especially if they're done just to start a fight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Read it once and a while. But since as KC said they can't get any response come here with their angry. Why give in to what they post. They don't believe us and our faith in God,or each other, or what is happening to this country and will not until it collapse on them.

I find it strange that they follow the left at all. I am glad I am an independent voter. I would never vote for a man who is so unresponsive to his party or his country. I have no respect for this President. He is a divide and conquer just like his follower's are.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is full blown summer here. It was 97 yesterday with the most dreadful humidity. I was watering until 8:30 last night and I was so hot I thought I was going to faint. It is suppose to be 100 tomorrow. Ugh! It is too hot for me to knit. I have a counter full of cucumber to pickle. Maybe knitcrazy would like them . Dreading doing them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Read it once and a while. But since as KC said they can't get any response come here with their angry. Why give in to what they post. They don't believe us and our faith in God,or each other, or what is happening to this country and will not until it collapse on them.
> 
> I find it strange that they follow the left at all. I am glad I am an independent voter. I would never vote for a man who is so unresponsive to his party or his country. I have no respect for this President. He is a divide and conquer just like his follower's are.


I agree. I'm also an Independent - well, in GA we don't have to declare a party. I vote for the person usually - but right now, I can't think of anything that would make me vote for a Democrat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is full blown summer here. It was 97 yesterday with the most dreadful humidity. I was watering until 8:30 last night and I was so hot I thought I was going to faint. It is suppose to be 100 tomorrow. Ugh! It is too hot for me to knit. I have a counter full of cucumber to pickle. Maybe knitcrazy would like them . Dreading doing them.


Oh sorry about the heat wave, we have been in the 60's at night and 70,s during the day for about a week now. It feels like fall instead of summer. Today only in the low 80's but high humidity. Tomato's not ripping very fast. But have lots on the vine. Only one so far but has rot from to much rain.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-192463-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

